# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Beast's Workout Log

## perfectbeast2001

Hi all. Will be starting a clean bulk on monday 31/07/06. I cut down for the summer to see what I looked like and I have decided to compete next April in the UKBFF south Coast. I am undecided whether to enter first timers or a weight class but theres plenty of time to think on that one.
I have been training seriously for around 3 years and before that on and off but never seriously. At one point I was 22 stone of flab which took me a year to cut!!

Stats: age 30, Height 5'9" weight 87kilos BF arond 14% (did cut back to about 10% for summer but I have slowly started ramping up carbs ect in the last month.

Cycle experience. This will be my 5th cycle. I ran a couple of badly researched cycles when younger, other than that I have run test E, Dbol and Deca twice and Prop, Winny and Tren just before summer. Also used various fat loss compounds (ECA,Clen ,T3)

I have been clean for over 2 months and have been saving the pennies for this next cycle which is as follows.

1-20 GH 4iu ED (will start with 2iu for first week then increase)
1-5, 11-15, IGFLr3 (Lions) 40mcg post workout (mon-fri) shot IM
6-10 16-20, Novorapid Slin 8iu PWO Shot IM
1-12 EQ 600mg per week split twice weekly
1-13 Test E 1000mg per week split twice weekly
1-4 Dbol 50mg ED taken 1 hour pre workout with grapefruit juice
1-4 Liquidex .5 per day
4-end Nolvadex 10mg per day
1-20 T4 100mcg ED
1-13 HCG 500iu twice weekly
16-20 PCT Nolva,Clomid.

Supplements/Schedule/diet

10.30 Wake, BCAA 5g, L cart 1g, HMB 1 G, Arginine. GH

11.00 Cardio 30mins

12.00 BCAA 5g, ALA. L Glutamine 5g Lean Protein. Oatmeal, Whey. Multi Vit, Vit C, Glucosamine, D Liver, RALA/Bitoin, Liv52, Garlic, ANY MED

2.30 Lean Protein. Oatmeal, Whey. RALA/Biotin, Vit C, Saw palmetto 2. Lcart. GH , Grapefruit juice, Meds

3.30 Creatine, Folic, Taurine, Arginine,

3.55 Shake, BCAA.

4.00 Workout

5.00 PWO, Taurine, BCAA, Glutamine, Creatine. Isolate,Dex

6.00 Lean Protein, Oatmeal. Saw palmetto 2

8.30 Lean Protein, veg, Coconut Oil, EFA, Lecithin, Liv 52. Vit c

11.00 Lean Protein, veg, Flax, Vit C. Lecithin
1.15 Lean Protein, veg, Flax, Vit C. Lecithin

Home  Micellar Casein, EFA, Liv52

I may chane the 8.30 to a lean protein carb meal but I am quite sensitive to carbs and will monitor this as i go. I want to avoid any sloppy weight gain. I will not be consuming any cheat meals. I have not had a cheat meal in over a year. I do not drink alcohol ever and I no longer smoke (gave up a year ago). as you can see I love oatmeal. I buy jumbo organic oats and eat them with cinnamon, splenda, a soop of whey and some low GI dried fruit (prunes,apple,blueberries,apricots). Lean protein consists of Chicken,Tuna,Lean beef mince,lean steak, egg whites, Smoked mackerel, and occasionaly soya protein.
The reason I get up late and got to bed late is that i work 6 nights a week as a doorman in clubs not because im a lazy SOB!

I am very serious about winning this competition. My family have stuck by me with my obsessive dieting and schedule and I would like to have something to show for all this to make them proud. Feel free to add constuctive crits and any advice especially nearer the comp for cutting and prep are all greatly appreciated. I have included some pics which were taken by my stepson hence the slightly dubious quality but you get the idea!!

----------


## Xtralarg

Best of luck bro, you have already done amazing job getting down from 22st!!!

Keep up all posted.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks mate. I'll try to be as obseesive about posting as I am with diet!!

----------


## timtim

good luck man.

im just curious, you really think you have reached your muscular limit with aas that you need slin and gh? i mean your young still, the cycle seems advanced for someone your weight and development. are you not gaining with aas alone that you need to use harder gear?

either way, like i said good luck and do your best.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks mate I need luck as well as hard work!!
No i dont think i have reached anywhere near my muscular limit with just AS. However I want to win and I have an ammount of cash I can spare so why not use all the compounds that are available to me in order to do that. They are all synergystic with each other so when ithought about adding GH it made sense to add slin and IGF and obviously to run it with some AS then i had to add the thyroid hormone ect ect.

----------


## timtim

good plan. wish you the best.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Workout Split

Mon - Chest 
Tues - Back,abs
Weds - Legs,calfs
Thurs- Shoulders,abs
Fri - Arms

Not ideal but i work very late on a Friday and Saturday night so I keep the weekend as off days with just my usual 1/2 hour cardio in the AM. I may look at a new split so if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to input. I'm currently wanting to keep arms to a seperate day as I have trouble putting size on Bis and training them seperate has been the only effective way i have found for them. I used to train chest tris and back bis but they got overlooked and didnt grow.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

here is my new diet I will commence tomorrow. I was shooting for 5k but found it hard without adding in crappy food. Feel free to critique.

Meal 1 -  8 egg whites cal 116, pro24, Oats 120g (cal300 carb80 pro14 fat8.5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5. skimmed milk 200ml(cal120, carb 12.3, pro8.7, fat0.1 sprinkle cinnamon. Fish Oil (cal90 fat10g) TOTALS - Cal 739, carbs 94.8, pro 69.7, Fat 20.1

Meal 2 - Tuna 1 tin (cal 145,carb0 pro31 fat1), Oats 120g (cal300 carb80 pro14 fat8.5) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5, skimmed milk 200ml(cal120, carb 12.3, pro8.7, fat0.1, Dried Fruit 30g cal73, carbs 19.2. sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 750, carbs 114, pro 76.7, fat 11.6

Pre workout 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5 Grapefruit Juice (cal95 carbs21.5) TOTALS - cal207 carbs24 fat1.5 pro23

WORKOUT

PWO 2 scoops whey iso (cal212 pro 50), dex 80g (cal300 carbs80) TOTALS - Cal512, carbs80, pro 50

PPWO 300g chicken (cal330 pro70 fat3.7) 100g Brown Rice (cal370 carbs 80 pro7.9 fat2.9) Veg, TOTALS - cal700 carbs80 pro77.9 fat6.6

meal 5 300g chicken (cal330 pro70 fat3.7) 100g Brown Rice (cal370 carbs 80 pro7.9 fat2.9) Veg TOTALS - cal700 carbs80 pro77.9 fat6.6

Meal 6 300g chicken (cal330 pro70 fat3.7) Veg, Coconut Oil (cal90 fat10g) TOTALS - cal420 fat13.7 pro70

Before Bed Cottage Cheese 200g (cal180, carbs6.8, fat2.6 pro31) Flax (cal90 fat10g) nuts 25g (cal170, fat16g) TOTALS - cal440 carb6.8 pro31 fat28.6

DAILY TOTAL Cal 4468 Carbs 479.6 Protein 476.2 fat 88.7

----------


## perfectbeast2001

God just looked at my diet and realised I have too much time on my hands!! the word pad version was in three different highlighed colours!!

----------


## 24labor

I like to have more meals and have my kcals about 600 for each I have 8 now and its around 5k clean pretty much. I like to keep my meals pro/fat or pro/carb (except with flax or olive oil at times). Personally I would up your pre-workout meal another scoop of whey or some soild protein and have some slow buring carbs. I like either rice or oats. I also like the grapfruit(assuming it's for the dbols) but I like to have some fast acting carbs as well I'll just toss down some fruit. To bump up your Kcals I would bump up your carbs like in your Prework out and your PWO I like to follow the 2:1 ratio my thoughts for now.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey thanks. those are some good ideas. ill def add to the pre workout, how about throwing some powdewred oats in the pre workout shake and upping the dex too 100g for post?

----------


## 24labor

I also like to keep my protein around the same number for each meal oyurs looks pretty decent except for before bed its a mere 31 compared to the others. Your selection for B4 bed are good food choices as it is

----------


## kloter1

hey man thanks for laying out your diet like that. i might use that as a base to rebuild mine from. killer calves!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Kloter. I layed it out so next time i wouldnt have to sit there looking up all the info again!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Got up feeling good this morning. Shot GH 1iu sub q and shot half of my test E and EQ for the week in my delts. I started on low dose of GH just to check for any reactions then i will increase slowly. Had a shake and then half hour cardio on my Elliptical. Just bought it from Nordic track and set it up in the spare room. Man it's great not having to drive to the gym for cardio anymore and I can just do it in my pants and heart monitor. It gives the neighbours something to stare at. 
waited half hour then made some protein pancakes following Johans recipe which basically uses the same ingredients as my first meal anyway. I got to say those pancakes are F**kin' awesome. I WILL be eating them again SOON!
Made a couple of tweeks to diet which i will repost soon when im done with my different coloured highlighting!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Just finished at the gym. Good workout, nice pump on chest and feeling good and strong probably due to all the extra carbs oh and the 10 Dbol . All excercises are done with a 15,12,10,8 rep scheme but if i have got more in there i go for more so i might end up with 17,13,12,6 or something like that.

Flat DB press 25ks,30ks,42.5ks,50ks 
Incline Flies 17.5ks,20ks,25ks,30ks
Incline barbell press 4 sets up to 80ks
Machine flies
Cable crossovers high reps light for pump
abs.

The gym was full of annoying twats as its monday and they are all trying to make up for a weekend of pointless alcohol consumption by training chest and bis with 8000 reps.

Got home and shot 40mcg igf into Bis. will be shooting bis and tris in hope of improving them

----------


## mark_newcastle

> The gym was full of annoying twats as its monday and they are all trying to make up for a weekend of pointless alcohol consumption by training chest and bis with 8000 reps.


lol! i got in there early today to avoid em :Smilie: 

looking good man, keep up the hard work!

got some good weights there on the dbells bud.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Revised Diet

Pre Cardio - 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) skimmed milk 200ml(cal120, carb 12.3, pro8.7, fat0.1) TOTALS - cal232, carb14.8 pro31.7, fat1.6

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites (cal 116, pro24), Oats 120g (cal300 carb80 pro14 fat8.5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). skimmed milk 200ml(cal120, carb 12.3, pro8.7, fat0.1) sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 649, carbs 94.8, pro 69.7, Fat 10.1

Meal 2 - Tuna 1 tin (cal 145,carb0 pro31 fat1), Oats 120g (cal300 carb80 pro14 fat8.5) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5), skimmed milk 200ml(cal120, carb 12.3, pro8.7, fat0.1), Dried Fruit 30g (cal73, carbs 19.2). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 750, carbs 114, pro 76.7, fat 11.6

Pre workout - 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) Powdered Oats 50g (cal180, carbs31, pro5, fat4) Grapefruit Juice (cal95 carbs21.5) TOTALS - cal387 carbs55 fat4.5 pro28

WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoops whey iso (cal212 pro 50), dex 80g (cal300 carbs80) TOTALS - Cal512, carbs80, pro 50

PPWO - 300g chicken (cal330 pro70 fat3.7) 100g Brown Rice (cal370 carbs 80 pro7.9 fat2.9) Veg, TOTALS - cal700 carbs80 pro77.9 fat6.6

meal 5 - 300g chicken (cal330 pro70 fat3.7) 100g Brown Rice (cal370 carbs 80 pro7.9 fat2.9) Veg TOTALS - cal700 carbs80 pro77.9 fat6.6

Meal 6 - 300g chicken (cal330 pro70 fat3.7) Veg, Coconut Oil (cal90 fat10g) Fish Oil (cal90 fat10g) TOTALS - cal510 fat23.7 pro70

Meal 7 - 300g chicken (cal330 pro70 fat3.7) Veg, Coconut Oil (cal90 fat10g) Fish Oil (cal90 fat10g) TOTALS - cal510 fat23.7 pro70

Before Bed - Cottage Cheese 300g (cal270, carbs10.9, fat5.8 pro41.2) Flax (cal90 fat10g) nuts 25g (cal170, fat16g pro4.7) TOTALS - cal530 carb10.9 pro45.9 fat31.8

DAILY TOTAL Cal 5480 Carbs 529.4 Protein 597.8 fat 121.2

----------


## spywizard

great job so far.. love the cycle as well..

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks for the encouragement guys. I might go earlier next week to avoid the idiots at the gym too!! Glad you like the cycle spy its all thanks to the info gleened from this site, Anabolics 2006 and articles by Anthony roberts. Must say this site is invaluable I spent a month of reading and planning on here!! I should get out more I know....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling great this evening. Been drinking as much water as I can and eating as per the plan. Man I am stuffed! After 3 months of lowish carb at around 3K this eating is hard!! Spoke to a friend at the gym and told him about diet ect he laughed and said I should be eating about 8-10,000k per day. WTF id have to stay up all night with a nose bag on!! I suggested that he hits 10k by eating chips, pies and ice cream and he agreed!! each to his own though. Can't wait to get back in the gym tomorrow. I feel strong again!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

More pancakes after cardio this morning. Still with 1 IUGH AM and pre workout. Still waiting for my T4 to arrive in the post which I have chosen to run after reading "thyroid hormone and GH" article by Anthony Roberts. Very interesting indeed.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Back this afternoon. Took a shot of gh1iu before workout along with supps and Dbol with grapefruit juice. Felt a little tired when i got to the gym but started feeling better halfway through workout. Taoday was back day.

Straight leg deads - 60k100k140k180k160k
chins 4 sets un weighted
one arm DB Rows 4 sets up to 50k per side
seated lat machine 4 sets up to 40k per side
3 sets of hyper extensions with 5k plate behind neck for pump.

All in all feeling good due to all the extra food. Feeling a little worried about the legitimacy of my Test E after a friend complained about it. Please check the thread in steroid pictures forum called galenika test E if you have any knowledge on this subject.

----------


## Growingpains

good luck bro. YOU better not slack on this thread because I am following it!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks growing, Don't worry I have an obsessive compulsive disorder so i am unable to slack!! If I missed a day it would drive me mental!! The other day i ran halfway across town because I thought i had parked my car at an awkward angle.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Got woken up by the postman this morning with a delivery of Liv 52 to help lessen the strain on the ole liver. Did my cardio as usual then more protein pancakes.Took 2iu GH this morn. Feeling real good and arms feel really pumped. Bis are looking more peaky and tris look a little more defines. This is where I have been shooting the IGF so I wonder if that has helped a little. Had a bit of a dodgy gut last night at work and this morn. Felt bloated and I was farting like a goodun! Guess its due to all the extra food im taking in. may take a while to get used to it.

----------


## steve0

that cycle is stacking !!! im sure your results will be amazing.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I sure hope so!! It's cost me all my hard saved pennies!!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Just finished legs at the gym. 4IU pre workout then 40mcg igf into glutes PW. Didnt feel at all drained afterwards like i usually do but had a good pump on. 

Leg extensions 3 light sets of 15 for warm up
Squats (below parallel) 60k(15) 100k(12) 140k(6) 160k(2) 100k(11) 100k(10)
Leg press 3 sets up to 6 plates a side 15,12,12
seated claf raise 5 sets up to 6 plates 
ham curls 4 sets

Starting to feel stronger and looking a little thicker but less defined due no doubt to all the carbs and the Dbol . Will be posting pics Every second week.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rudely awoken this morning by my missis making lots of beeping noises trying to programme the elliptial trainer in the spare room. Feel a little drowsy this morning, Maybe a side of the GH and I have been taking valerian root at night to help have good sleep and helps with BP. GH and protein pancakes as usual (what a combination, should be on the menu at Mcdonalds)! Happy to find my T4 sat on the doorstep so i amde a start on those too (100mcg ED). Looking forward to training shoulders later as its been a while since I got a real good pump in them. Training shoulders au naturale just isnt the same! Have a nice pump going in my Bis this morning for no particular reason. Slightly numb hands on the cross trainer which again may be the GH. Im off shopping to buy milk then down to the needle exchange for more sundries!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just trained shoulders. real nice pump but not feeling that strong today, felt good though.

Standing barbell press warmup with bar 40k60k60k40k
seated DB press up to 30k per side 4 sets
barbell shrugs 4 sets up to 140k
upright rows 3 sets 40k
lat DB raises 4 sets up to 20k per side
cables lat raises 3 sets 1 plate burnout.

Got home and did my igf 40mcg into front delts and shot my test and EQ into quads. Ate some spag boll for a change then had a kip before work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling good again today although still a little tired but nothing i cant handle. Sllight numbness again in the hands this morning. At least I know the GH is Kosha!! still at 2iu AM and 2iu pre workout I will stick with this dosage i think. Trained arms today at the gym, feeling nice and strong and again got an awesome pump going which ive stil got now an hour later!!

single arm DB preacher 4 sets up to 22.5k
seated hammers up to 17.5k 4 sets. with bench at a layed back angle to get a Full ROM.
EZ curl 21s 4 sets up to 20k
Dips 4 sets up to 25k on belt
cable push downs with invert V bar 4 sets
rope pushdowns to failure

Felt real good today and looking a lot thicker all over. Went up and weighed my self and im up 6 KILOS in a week. From 87 to 93. Some of that is water obviously but I van see by my arms and chest that I have put some size on too which is all good. Got called Melon head at the gym due to my puffy face!! Maybe ill up the Adex!! Starting to get used to eating so much and im not feeling so full and bloated now. Cant wait for the EQ to kick in as its supposed to make you real hungry!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

No training today apart from 30mins AM cardio. No Igf on non training days but still 2iu of gh am and pm. Have cut all salt out of my diet as im holding a little water. Didnt realise my missis was marinading my chicken in soy sauce!! Thought it tasted damn good! I have a real long night at work tonight as it's Gay pride festival in Brighton (UKs largest gay festival) and we are running one of the largest venues for the night. Its all good though as the ciggy machine in the club doesnt work so us doormen have taken control of tobbacco sales!! Also making a little on the side from handing out a new STD prevention product. Should be fun!!
Im going to have to go shopping for clothes next week as i have already out grown all my trousers and most of my tops. More expense that i didnt budget into the cycle!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Jeez real tired today. Nothing to do with cycle though. I went to work at 10.30 last night and ran a club catering for the gay pride festival and i didnt finish work untill 11.00 today. I took shitloads of food so i managed to eat on time but im absolutely knackered. Woke up to eat and shoot some gh and eat dbol . Thats about it!! Noticed my water retention is bad today (socks digging in to ankles) so i have bought tuna in spring water and cut all salt out. Upped my water intake to 2 gallons and upped arimidex to 1mg ED

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt good after a proper nights sleep and back to my routine. I HATE MESSING WIH ROUTINE!! 4iu gh and test and eq into pecs this morn. Have dropped some of the water i was holding after upping the Adex and cutting all salt. I have aslo upped water intake to over 10 litres per day. More gh pre workout 4iu
Trained chest today

Flat bench 5 sets up to 140k
Incline hammer strength machine 3 sets 80k and 1 set 40 to failure.
flat flies 3 sets up to 30k per side
Cables 4 sets to failure.
Abs.

Felt good and looking thick. Had a few comments in the gym about how much bigger I am which is good. Weight is now up to 97kilos. I am 10 kilos heavier than I was just over 1 week ago. IGF 40mcg PWO into tris.

----------


## Homeguard

> I am 10 kilos heavier than I was just over 1 week ago


22lbs increase in a week  :Jawdrop: 

Christ I'm jealous bro  :LOL: 

Keep it going beast  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Dangerdan

Great Thread Bro; I'll be following along.

----------


## Dangerdan

22lbs in a week if F'in insane.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks guys glad you like the thread. Obviously i'm holding water due to the DBol which will account for much weight gain. However im still happy with the figures. Im certainly feeling good and strong and im getting lots of positive comments and questions in the gym. I have been in a carb defecit for the past 12 months so i think my body has really appreciated the new diet which is pretty extreme considering all the food is clean.

Good day today for training but bad for other reasons. Just got told i lost the contract at the club we were running due to a disagreement with the promoter. Basically he was wrong, i was right but he makes lots of money for the club and i dont so i lose!! Oh well shit happens. So now im looking for a new venue. Anyways i was real fired up after that news so had a good back session. Did my cardio AM as usual and trained back at 4pm.

str8 leg deads 4 sets up to 180k
chins 2 sets
pull downs to chest 3 sets
DB rows on incline bench up to 30k per side 3 sets
seated rows 4 sets 
rear delts reverse cable flies 4 sets light to failure.

Usual dosages today. Real nice pump in the lower back, it still aches now. Spending the rest of the day on the damn phone talkin work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Cardio as usual this morning. I got up an hour earlier as i have a little holiday from work at the moment. Im stil holding a little water even though im drinking gallons and using arimidex . That will subside when i finish the dbol i think. Trained legs today. felt much stronger. Used a wider stance for squats with flat sk8 shoes on and found it much better. 

Leg extensions 3 sets
Squats [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (and ripped my pants hence just one rep) [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Finished with the most awful back pump.
Ham curls 4 sets
seated calf raise up to 80k 5 sets
standing calf 100k 2 sets to failure

Pretty good workout. I was annoyed with the back pump as i would have done some leg press but it was too damn painful!!
IGF into calfs.

Had to turn down the offer of chinese take away tonight due to the high salt content. I would end up looking like the staypuft marshmallow man.

----------


## Columbus

Gettn strong bro......gettn strong....isnt it great to just slam calories!!!! Man, I hope you and I (esp. I sorry) dont get fattttttttt!

----------


## Columbus

PS. shoulda had that chinese...u are bulking, save he pass card for cuting!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I would have eaten the chinese but its high salt content would make me bloat up big time and i have some modelling work on Saturday. Im looking for a salt free Chinese take away!!!! I hope we dont get fat too, hust bigger!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

10/07/06

Starting to get some sides off of the GH, numb hands, aching wrists, feeling bloated when im trying to sleep. I will be moving to the EOD protocol as I have read that this can help with the sides. Carried on with the normal dosage today then tomorrow I will skip and double up the next day.
Trained shoulders today and usual AM cardio. Raised a few eyebrows in the gym as my vests don't fit properly anymore. Will weigh in again tomorrow and pictures on Monday.

Standing barbell press 40k,50k,60,70k
seated press up to 50k per side
shrugs 60k,100k,140k
upright rows 40k50k60k
lateral raises 17.5k20k20k15k

IGF into delts. Also shot test and EQ today into tris. Feeling very hungry all the time so I think the EQ has started to have an effect. Still getting outrageous back pumps from the dbol , even typing this is giving me a back pump!!

----------


## marsab73

Looking good, and great log. Look forward to seeing your new photos. I will be giving my first shot at hgh in a few weeks, but just doing my last bit of research. I have tired it all in the last 7 years or so anadrol , test c,e,p,300, dbol , deca , mast, eq, but was always skeptical of trying the infamous hgh. Keep up the good work looking great.

----------


## Iceman69

Isn't 5400 calories a bit much for a 200lb'er?

Won't you be packing on a good bit of fat with that?

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks Marsab, I think the GH is good as long as ppl don't expect it to work miracles.
Iceman - Well I have spent a lot of pennies on this bulking cycle. I sure don't want to do it half assed. While on gear I think the body needs 5k+ a day to fully benefit from the cycle. If I'm serious about putting on some big solid gains I may have to gain a little fat in the process. Check the pros in off season. I eat clean but I eat a lot!! I dont want to get to the end of this bulk and make minimal gains because I didnt eat enough or that i was scared of gaining a little BF.

----------


## Columbus

nah......always better to consume more than not enough!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> nah......always better to consume more than not enough!!!


And im always hungry!! Damn that EQ!!!!

----------


## Columbus

I hear ya....but I am having these horrible bloating, stomach issues.....feces is hard and I am constipated for some reason...fiber intake is high...maybe its the sf products....or raw oats?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

11/07/06

No gh today but will double up tomorrow as ive moved to EOD protocol to try and avoid sides. New Dbol arrived from a UGL. They are orange 50mg tabs. Cant name the UGL obviously. Also some EQ 300mg/ml arrived from same lab. All looks good. Cardio as usual but it was hard today. I feel kind of like i have a cold but without the runny noce ect. I think I have Test Flu. From waht #I have read I should just train through it.

Arms today

Dips bodyweight,25k,25k,bodyweight to failure.
skullcrushers with ez bar with close grip bench str8 after 25k,35k,55k,55k.
3 sets push downs to failure.
Real good pump on tris, arms felt like they were made of lead!!

Preacher machine 3 sets.
Barbell curls wide grip superset with close grip 25k 3 sets
standing cable curls 2 sets to failure.

Igf into bis on return home. Felt real flu like tonight, weak, dizzy ect. ate more carbs which helped a little but still feel shitty. Fu** that though I aint got time for flu!!
The flu can argue with the GH tomorrow and the GH is gonna kick Flus ugly ass!!

----------


## Columbus

eat raw oats!! They settle my stomach faster than shit....now I eat 3 cups a day, at least 1/2 are raw...gotta cook tomorrow and Sunday for the week, man what a job.

2 cheats tomorrow bro....all out me and you......something good tomororw and a buffet sunday...no training on sunday!

----------


## shifty_git

Doin well beast!!!
keep up the good work!!!
Following with inerest!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks for the encouragement guys!! Im gonna cheat a little sunday as my folks are taking us out for a carvery meal so ill be like "ill have beef turkey chicken and veg on a seperate plate please". I'll try some raw oats with natuaral yogurt later on see how they go down.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

12/07/06

No cardio this morn as i had a nude modelling to do. I've been shitting it all week as im full of water bloat but the hen parties didnt seem to notice!!! 
Feel like absolute crap today, tired and like I have a cold still. Slept and ate all day. Feel a little better this evening. Upped my GH today in order to run it EOD. Still got numb hands and aching wrists but i think most of the sides id attributed to gh were probably due to test flu.

----------


## Columbus

Cheat tomorrow.....today's didnt go as planned, you with me? Girl wanted sushi and no good deserts. Sushi, I'd love on if I could afford it. Def. not a cheat! Do it with me, you'll feel better.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Lol. Yes im cheating a little today too. Full carvery lunch but i gotta watch the salt content or ill explode tomorrow!! I dont consider sushi cheating, that is a clean meal. I really like sushi but cant eat due to the damn high salt content of soy sauce and i love it with soy sauce!!
Feel a bit better today. I have added a little clen to my AM cardio as im feeling a bit fat and i cant fit into any of my trousers (mostly due the them not going over my thighs). Apart from water i dont seem to have put on much fat so i guess im just paranoid!! And i like clen!!

----------


## Columbus

u r runinga ton of product bro...im keeping itsimple with test and eq and getting great gains....maybe think about that..its not the gear per se, its the training and rest...more imporanly eat!! dont worry about cario now and water bloat is ok..itll come off down the road.....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> u r runinga ton of product bro...im keeping itsimple with test and eq and getting great gains....maybe think about that..its not the gear per se, its the training and rest...more imporanly eat!! dont worry about cario now and water bloat is ok..itll come off down the road.....


Oh i didnt realise that. i better start eating and training then.
I do cardio as being healthy is very important to me. And I realise bloat is actually fine for strength and muscle gains. I dont mean to sound disrespectful but please dont try and teach me how to suck eggs my friend.

----------


## Columbus

just thought it might help with some of the discomfort...the gear in general...sory my man. One last thing, did you try a digestive enzyme?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I dont have a digestion problem the bloat is all over from the water which will go when i come off the Dbol . I do take psyylium husks and a "friendly bacteria" to aid digestion, plus I had a colonic the week before my bulk started which I thoroughly reccomend to anyone. Felt very clean fresh and energised afterwards. It also supposed to be helpful in allowing the body to uttilise more nutrients and protein as the digestive tract is clearer. Dont know i f thats true but i fely great after!!

----------


## Columbus

thats what I need...I got the boated feeling too....do you eat oats raw, some say thats the culprit, but I luve em!

Sorry again for ruining your thread...check out mine and tell me what you think of the new diet outlay.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

ok mate i will have a look tonight. Its ok im probly snappy due to the dbol and test ect!! Yes I do like raw oats too i have em with yoghurt.

Well its 2 weeks today since i started bulk so its picture time. Obviously ive lost a lot of definition due to bloat but Im up to 100k which is good. Strength is up nicley too. No clen today as i got a little worried it might raise my BP too much. GH and other gear as usual and AM cardio too.

Chest at gym today

Flat bench smith (trained on my own no spotter) 40k,70k,100k,140k,160k.

incline DB press 27.5k 35k 42.5k 50k 

Decline press smith 70k,70k,70k

Flat DB flies 17.5k,20k,25k,30k

2 sets cable flies to failure

3 sets crunches

Feeling a lot better today. lots more energy and no longer feeling fluish. I think the test is kicking in as all the females i see are lookin FINE

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling good today, well apart from im currently unemployed!! On the positive side at least i bought all my GH before i lost my job LOL. Been doing some reading and found that the pain in my wrists is probably not due to GH. I am unable to make a fist without it hurting. This is apparently a side effect of high androgen levels (Dbol and test). Im also experiencing a permanent "pump" in the low back ever since deads last week. I will give deads a miss this week. I have been getting my missis to rub Tiger balm on it. That stuff is ****ing magic!!

Back

Chins 4 sets
close grip puldown to chest 4 sets
barbell rows 60k,80k,100k,100k,
seated rows 4 sets whole stack

rear delts
reverse cable crossover 4 sets
kneeling one arm cable 3 sets

----------


## Dangerdan

I hate back pumps. Looks like you're putting on some nice muscle beast. Keep it up; I'll keep following your progress. I really like threads like these; they can be a real motivation.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Danger Im glad you like the thread. Woke up after some real bizarre dreams with a very numb hand. Tried to clench it and it aches like hell. Improved a bit after i got up and had some green tea. Usual cardio followed by protein pancakes. Been stacking them up and drizzling Dymatize butter cream whey over them. Its like eating a big cake!! Lazed around all day eating. 
Trained legs this afternoon.

Squats 4 sets up to 180k had to stop due to awful back pump
front squats 1 set stopped again due to unbearable pump
Leg press 4 sets of 20 200k
leg extensions 3 sets
ham curls 4 sets
seated calf 4 sets high reps light (60k) 40,35,25,20

Laid on floor a lot holding back while gym members looked oddly at me.

Today I used powdered oats instead of dex for PWO. I found it much better. I look more pumped and I didnt fall asleep like i usually do after training. I feel great. The only time i will go back to dex is when i use slin.

----------


## Columbus

Dymatize butter cream whey ?? liquid?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well its liquid when i add milk!!

Forgot to mention weight is now 99k

----------


## Dangerdan

Dont think we didn't notice you missed posting yesterday beast.  :No No:

----------


## Columbus

> Feeling good today, well apart from im currently unemployed!! On the positive side at least i bought all my GH before i lost my job LOL. Been doing some reading and found that the pain in my wrists is probably not due to GH. I am unable to make a fist without it hurting. This is apparently a side effect of high androgen levels (Dbol and test). Im also experiencing a permanent "pump" in the low back ever since deads last week. I will give deads a miss this week. I have been getting my missis to rub Tiger balm on it. That stuff is ****ing magic!!
> 
> Back
> 
> Chins 4 sets
> close grip puldown to chest 4 sets
> barbell rows 60k,80k,100k,100k,
> seated rows 4 sets whole stack
> 
> ...


How you like the short intense routines bro? 45 min max?

Do you deadlift every other week? I got back today...thinking about**:

wide grip pulls 4 sets 8-12

Deads 5 x 5

close grip puldown to chest 4 sets 8-12

barbell rows , (or dbell row) 4 sets of 6

seated rows 4 sets 8-12

rear delts
reverse cable crossover 4 sets
kneeling one arm cable 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Dont think we didn't notice you missed posting yesterday beast.


LOL yeah that has been bugging me cos of my OCD. I woke up in the night sweating about it. Trained arms friday. Had a real intense pump after the first set. Pump got so bad i could hardly bend my arms at all it was madness.

Bis
DB curls 15kk, 3 sets 17.5k
preacher machine 4 sets up to half the stack
barbell curls 25k 3 sets to failure

Tris
Dips 1 set str8 3 sets weighted with 20k
DB skull crushers 10k,15,20,25k
Pushdowns light 3 sets to failure

Feeling good but having real pain in my lower back and wrists/hands hence no deadlifts the other day. Got the weekend off to recuperate though!!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just done my AM cardio this weekend and trying to get as much rest in as possible so i can get my back feeling better. I've ordered some letro to try and get the bloat a little more in order. The liquid arimidex i have doest seem to be working at all. Maybe its a dud. My friend had a bottle from the same batch and hes getting on fine with his. I wouldnt mind thew bloat but i have my last nude modelling job of the season next saturday. They wont be very impressed if i look like the marshmallow man. Last week of Dbol thank god!! To be honest i cant wait to come off it. I wont be running it again, i think ill go with Tbol next time. I dont like the lower back pain and bloating issues im getting with the dbol.

----------


## mark_newcastle

looking good man, gud luck for the final shoot next weekend!

----------


## 1buffsob

Looking thick beast.  :Thumps Up: 

I just caught this thread. I'm glad you're logging everything. It comes in real handy on your next go around so you can see what works and what doesn't.

As for the D-bol, **** it. If you don't like it, no point in staying on. Give the rest to one of your mates. I personally hate d-bol. I feel it does very little in comparison to the other injectables you're running. Also, I loathe the bloat. I don't spend hours on the treadmill only to look like I have a double chin. 

Keep it up brotha.

1buffsob

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks guys. Glad your liking the log. I thought about quitting the Dbol early but i might as well make the most of any gains it can give me during the last week. Def wont use it again though!! 
Took my BP yesterday. 144 over 90. So its on the high side but nothing to worry about. I thought it was going to be worse so im happy. All my BP supps must be doing good. Im going to give blood tonight. I will be doing that every month to keep RBC in check.

Trained chest today
flat bench 4 sets up to 100k
incline DB press up to 45k for 10
decline bench 3 sets up to 110k
flat flies 3 sets to 30k
cables 2 sets to failure
abs

feeling good today. less pain in wrists since i began nolve yesterday. This goes to show my arimidex liquid was bunk. have ordered some letro. Cardio is getting to be a bitch. The bigger im getting the more lazy i am!!
102 kilos today.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just got back from giving blood. Had to tell a couple of little white lies but other than that it went well. The reason I lied is because they automatically put you in the possible Hep/HIV category if you have ever injected any type of drug. I have yet to meet a bodybuilder who puts himself at risk by shring needles ect. Well maybe greg valentino but he is an ass.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling a little weak and tired this morning. didnt have a very good nights sleep. I did cardio then ate then went back to bed. Slept really deeply for a couple of hours. Trained back today. Still have slight lower back pain so left deads till the end and just went light. Hopefully back to heavy deads next week.

Chins 2 sets of 8. Im getting heavier so these are damn hard now I will complete set with pulldowns so i can get some decent reps in

pulldowns 3 sets. Felt great, good pump nice and controlled.
BB rows 15*60k,12*80k,8*100k,8*100k
iso pulldown 4 sets up to 45k per side
DB rows on incline bench 3 sets up to 45k for 6
rear delt DB flies 3 sets to 20k
Rear delt cable cross over 3 sets to fail
Deads 3 sets up to 100k

IGF as usual with creatine back at home. Couple ppl at the gym made comments about how ive changed and i look bigger but have lost condition. My good friend Andy came over and said **** condition just concentrate on getting huge!!

----------


## bringndaheat

great thread bro. I really like your stack as well. The only part that scared me was the dbol due to the water retention. I look forward to this read. BTW have you planned out your PCT. 

Oh ya how is the t-4 working for you. It totally changed my cycle. what a difference it made. But I could not run it any higher than 60mcgs. I would lose to much weight to fast. You will really see a difference with the t-4 around week 10!.....enjoy. Those pancakes sound rockin bro!

----------


## Columbus

Keep it up beast!! COndition will come when you cut the cals........Id save the cardio for then too.........does your diet change on days completely off? Do you have em?

----------


## 1buffsob

> Keep it up beast!! COndition will come when you cut the cals........Id save the cardio for then too.........does your diet change on days completely off? Do you have em?


Why would you drop cardio when bulking? That makes very little sense unless your goal is to become fat and out of shape.

1buffsob

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> great thread bro. I really like your stack as well. The only part that scared me was the dbol due to the water retention. I look forward to this read. BTW have you planned out your PCT. 
> 
> Oh ya how is the t-4 working for you. It totally changed my cycle. what a difference it made. But I could not run it any higher than 60mcgs. I would lose to much weight to fast. You will really see a difference with the t-4 around week 10!.....enjoy. Those pancakes sound rockin bro!


Thanks glad you like the thread. I have dropped the Dbol today (6 days early). I don't mind a little bloat but today I have aching everything and I feel bloated and sluggish and generally shit. The Dbol are out as there side effects have out weighed there effects. I will never run them again. I Can't really say how the T4 is effecting the stack as I have not run it before and I haven't run GH either so hard to say. And yes the pancakes are rocking!!
Hey Columbus hows you? My diet is the same on days off (sat/sun) but I dont have PWO shake. I also don't do IGF on off days. Have to agree with buff(Hi mate) that cardio is a must when bulking or cutting. It keeps me leaner and healthy and it helps control some sides we get like high BP. I am training later today as I felt so rotten this morning. I feel better already now i decided to drop the Dbol. To answer the PCT question - I had planned my PCT but I have done further reading and will be following the Anthony Roberts PCT. I will be running nolva throughout cycle also.

----------


## timtim

> Why would you drop cardio when bulking? That makes very little sense unless your goal is to become fat and out of shape.


i know a few people who compete quit often and they all recommend adding the cardio as late as necessary and allowing diet to keep bf to a minimum. its to allow the cardio to have a greater impact when needed rather than doing year round and when you need it to work the most not doing 2 hours a day to get results. i dont agree but i have seen it be successful. i think its dumb to ignore the cardiovascular health but to each his own.

----------


## 1buffsob

> i know a few people who compete quit often and they all recommend adding the cardio as late as necessary and allowing diet to keep bf to a minimum. its to allow the cardio to have a greater impact when needed rather than doing year round and when you need it to work the most not doing 2 hours a day to get results. i dont agree but i have seen it be successful. i think its dumb to ignore the cardiovascular health but to each his own.


I know many people that do this, and it doesn't make any sense to me. I can understand limiting cardio to less frequent and shorter sessions. But to drop it all together?!?!?!? 

Either way, I'm a natural fatty. Cardio is going to be a big part of my life, whether I like it or not. Also, with all the drugs I've taken/am taking/will take  :Big Grin: , cardio is probably the only reason I'll live past 40. haha

Beast, you're doing great brotha. I'm glad to hear you've dropped the Dbol . You'll soon feel much better.

1buffsob

----------


## perfectbeast2001

In the end I missed training yesterday (apart from AM cardio). I went to go to the gym but felt weak and crap. I figured this was my bodies way of making me have a little break. I will train saturday instead to make up for it. Woke up feeling a lot better today. More energy and much happier too (can Dbol make you depressed!!). The only other side effect I had which I still have is constant itching above my ears and round my hairline. WTF!! Oh well I can live with it. And no it isnt nits like my missis said!

Legs today
Squats 10*60k 10*60k 10*100k 5*140k 5*140k 10*100k 10*100k
Leg press 3 sets up to 240k
leg extensions 3 sets light to failure
ham curls 4 sets to fail
seated calf 3 sets 60k*30
standing calf 2 sets 15*100k

Felt good and full of energy. Kept weights low and reps high to keep my back from getting worse. It feels a lot better today. I blame the Dbol for that too. I have actually dropped a noticable ammount of water already. I look leaner and generally better. I am still 102k.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt good again today but still got an annoying itching on my head all the time. may not be anything to do with AS who knows. I switched to generic blue tops and im now running 10iu EOD to avoid sides. So far so good. My source swears they are 191aa but then they all say that dont they LOL.

Shoulders today

seated press machine up to 50k per side 3 sets.
Lat raises 16*17.5k 12*20k 12*22.5k 10*25k
seated DB press 25 k 3 sets of 15 good pump!!
cable lateral raises 2 sets light for pump
DB shrugs 3 sets 47.5 k
upright BB rows 20k,40k,50k
abs

real nice pump and once i got going i was feeling pretty damn good.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

water retention lower today and itching head has subsided after I started using Benadryl. I must be having an allergic reaction to either my gear or the supps or could be unrelated. Cardio AM as usual. GH has gone up to 10iu EOD. I did this mainly because im shooting blue tops with sterile water and i heard they dont keep well like that so i use a whole vial EOD. Feeling sleept today but in a good way. Keep having nice restful naps!!

Bis Tris today

dips 4 sets up to 20k
skullcrushers/close grip 3 sets up to 40k
cable pushdowns with v bar 3 sets light to failure

DB curls on incline bench 3 sets up to 17.5k per side
one arm precher curls 3 sets up to 20k
2 sets and drop set of rope cable curls. Drop set was killer ended up with real good pump

Came back shot bis with IGF. Now im gonna nap more!!!

----------


## skipp

Very nice log, definatly a good read.


Keep it up beast!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks skip. Day off today part from cardio. Im real tired today and i just remembered why i dont use benadryl for my hayfever. It totally puts me to sleep. No harm done today as im off anyway but will have to look for a better anti Histamine tomorrow or just tolerate itchy head. Still holding water although not half as bad as what i was. Weight has levelled at just over 102k. Im figuring that if i drop water and weight stays the same then thats got to be good! Ate a labrada lean body bar today, man those things taste mighty good!! Also had steak and some sweet tatoes which was nice. Still suffering numbness/pain in hands but has subsided slightly (im guessing losing bloat is helping). Worked with a guy last night who i havent seen for a long time. He is an american football player who came over here a few years ago to play in an english team but quit due to injury. When he saw me he whistled and said "damn man you been takin' too many steroids mother ****er". I took it as a compliment.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feel really good today. lots os sleeping and my energy levels are great. Still holding a little water but Im not fussed about that, especially since its raining and cold all the time now!! Means I can cover up with lots of clothes!! AM cardio and GH as usual. Cardio is getting real hard but i WILL keep doing 30mins.

Chest
DB flat bench 20*25k,15*30k,12*42.5k,6*50k
Hammer incline machine 15*50k,12*80k,8*100k,6*110k
Flat flies DB 12*20k,12*25k,10*30k,6*35k
Decline bench 3 sets up to 80k on smith
Tried decline press on bench with DB but slid off the back much to everyones amuesment. I am getting top heavy.
Cable cross overs 3 sets to fail.

Really enjoyed workout. Felt good and strong and feeling really mentally positive.

----------


## Columbus

Training looks solid bro....you appetite cranked? How many cals doyou think you are getting? How many days of cardio? 30 minutes?

I've cut my down to almost a crawl at 2.8 speed and 12% grade 1st in the am, for 20 minutes max!! I was doing this daily, cut back to 3-4 a week max and the weigt is coming on nicely. I was afraid( maybe you havent thought of this) in that when it's time to cut and reveil that 6pack, the cardio will have to 1-2 hours a day, since it's already accustomed to 30 minutes a day, it now is gonna take more ON TOP of reducing cals....thoughts?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Getting same cals as outlines in my diet. Nothing changes for me diet wise. Cardio is daily at 30mins. During cutting i might bump up to 45mins twice a day. I do cardio to keep fit and because I have to remain mobile for my job. Running out of breath is not an option for me. All in all im pretty happy so far!

----------


## Dangerdan

You do look really happy in your avatar.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt good today. Water is still dropping and fingers feel less numb! Did wake up last night with severe cramps in abs after working them during evening TV yesterday. Damn it hurt! My missis thought i ws going mad when i lept outta bed holding my gut!

Back/traps

Deads 12*60k 10*100k 6*140k 2*180k 1*180k
Pulldowns wide grip to chest 4 sets
BB rows under hand grip (dorian stylee!) 12*60k,12*100k,12*100k
Close grip pulldowns 3 sets
Seated row 3 sets

DB shrugs 3 sets 47.5k per side
Upright rows 3 sets 30k

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> You do look really happy in your avi.


LMAO yeah thats my "smile to the camera" look.

----------


## Columbus

> Felt good today. Water is still dropping and fingers feel less numb! Did wake up last night with severe cramps in abs after working them during evening TV yesterday. Damn it hurt! My missis thought i ws going mad when i lept outta bed holding my gut!
> 
> Back/traps
> 
> Deads 12*60k 10*100k 6*140k 2*180k 1*180k
> Pulldowns wide grip to chest 4 sets
> BB rows under hand grip (dorian stylee!) 12*60k,12*100k,12*100k
> Close grip pulldowns 3 sets
> Seated row 3 sets
> ...


When you were holding water, were your ankles swollen and feet smollen as well? What did you do to beat this aside from getting of dbol ....I'm getting it from just 300mg of test.....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Yes my ankles and feet swelled up, socks dug rings round my ankoles, feet hurt to stand on long. Take some arimidex or letro to cut down the sides, drink 1-2 gallons water a day and eat no salt,sodium at all. Thatr means no take away food or processed packaged food.

Finally got to the bottom of my itchy head and dry skin symtoms, dry skin is now all over face looking like excema. These sides began when I started my bulking diet. Before that I have not consumed any milk or cheese for 2 years. It looks like im allergic to milk. Symptoms include itchy red rash,excema,dry skin, stomach upsets, cramping, running nose, wheezing and feeling crap. I realised this when i ate my cottage cheese last night and 10 mins later i was itching like crazy. Im going to supermarket soon to check out soya products instead.

Quads

Leg extension 4 sets

Squats 10*60k 10*100k 5*140k 5*140k 10*100k 10*100k last two sets close stance

Leg press 15*160k 15*200k 12*240K

sissy sqauats with 10k DBs 3 sets to fail

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Bought lots of replacement milk products all containing Soya. I read up on Soya promoting estrogen and that has been found to be B.S. Soya is a good protein source from what I have read. I don't seem to have any problems with Whey just with milk and cheese. Wierd huh?

Shoulders

Warm up with 40k seated press 2 sets of 15
Standing military barbell 12*40k 10*50k 8*50k
Seated DB press 12*20k 10*25k 10*30k
DB Lateral raises 15*15k 12*17.5k 10*20k 10*22k
Rear delt DB raises 10*15k 10*17.5k 11*17.5k
Rear delt cables 3 sets to fail

Feeling pretty good today. Looking better as water continues to drop. Still looking big and weighing 102k

----------


## Dangerdan

We getting our bi-monthly pic update?

----------


## rockhardman

hell yeah good job man!! keep them pics coming

----------


## perfectbeast2001

pics on monday!

----------


## l Viruz l

!!!!!!!! You look awsome bro! that gives me enthuasm to keep at it!

----------


## THE_DOME

perfectbeast keep it going bro i dont know how to convert kg to pds but the numbers are going up

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks guys. All the people from this site are a great help, from encouragement right through to technical information. 2.2pounds to 1 kilo BTW!

----------


## Dangerdan

Did I miss something? When did you become a monitor? Congradulations. And you better not turn me in for anything either.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

LOL, I'll be keeping an eye on you dangerdan!! I got the offer a couple of days ago and said yes,then I changed to orange last night! 
Very hectic day today. I've had loads to do round the house and im working early. Trained arms and abs today. 

Bis

Preacher machine 3 sets
Seated DB Hammers 10*15k 10*17.5k 11*20k
close grip and wide grip BB curls 2 sets

Tricep rope pushdowns 3 sets
dips unweighted 4 sets
cable kickbacks 3 sets

crunches and roman chair to finish

Good pump on arms today. Got home for last shot of IGF. Will be starting slin next monday.

----------


## 1buffsob

You're rocking brotha. Keep it up.  :Wink:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks buff. Well I basically had a nice two days off this weekend. Did cardio on Saturday and of course the usual diet but I skipped cardio this morning. I just felt real drained so I thought I'd treat myself to total rest. Still sticking to diet though. I have been having increasing pain in my hands especially at night. I can cope with it fine in the day but it has started to wake me at night which is no good as I need good sleep. I have therefore dropped the GH dose to 3iu per day (i am running 10iu EOD)to see what happens. I will ramp it up again slowly when hands feel better. Im currently using blue generics and mixing with sterile water. Any feedback on how long these 10iu vials are good for in the fridge after recon??

----------


## Columbus

Great job bro.....I'm following...........just a quickie, I started my cycle with cardio every morning too for 35....than I went to 20......now I am at 3 days max of 4 days 20 minutes slow incline walk and maybe will turn it down to 2 longer sessions. Strength gains keep improving, esp. squat and press since I reduced it...Many will say "I NEVER DO CARDIO" and that's the wrong move as the heart is truly our biggest muscle (or most important anyways)...give it a shot, if you dont like what you see, keep the 7 split. Anyways, great work!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I can't drop the cardio I have to stay a little fit and agile for my job. If I run out of puff at work I might get a good kick in!!
Feeling better after a restful weekend. Hands are still numb and painful even with lower gh dose. Well just have to see if this improves with time. Chest today

flat bench BB 12*60k,12*12*80k 10*100k 8*120k 3*140k
Incline DB press 12*30k per side 10*35k 10*40k 6*45k
Flat DB flies 15*17.5k per side 12*25k 8*30k 6*32.5k
Decline DB fly 3 sets of 20k per side
cables 2 light sets for pump

Calves 3 sets seated up to 60k
3 sets standing up to 100k

First day of insulin today. Shot 8iu after workout followed by 100g dex,10g glut,5g BCAA and creatine EE
15mins later 50g pro isolate
1 hour after inject carb meal.
no noticable effects or feelings as of yet. Will get some pics posted later!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

might have to dlete some old pics temporarily due to space on server but i will post all at the end on my own webspace when i get the time.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

05/09/06

Still getting pain in hands during night so cut GH back to 2 iu a day. Trained back and rear delts today.

Deadlifts 12*60k 10*100k 10*140k 5*180k 2*190k
Chins 2 sets of 8 (im getting too heavy!!!)
pulldowns to chest 2 sets
BB rows underhand grip 12*60k 12*80k 15*80k
Hammer strength iso pulldown 4 sets

DB rear delt flirs 3 sets of 12 17.5k per side
3 sets of cable rear delt flies.

10iu of slin today followed by 100g dex. Felt kind of fuller muscles feeling about an hour after. Looking much fuller all night. Got a lot of comments while i was out round the clubs. Will be dropping dex to 80g tomorrow.

----------


## 1buffsob

Pics look good beast. The lats are a little under developed, but everything else looks very symetrical. 

Sorry to hear about your GH pains. Numb hands can be a bitch. Just give it time. Is this your first run with GH?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks buff. Working hard on the lats and quads as I think these will be weak points. I'm quite pleased that I have put size on my quads but I am struggling with lats. Any good excercises you can reccomend for a little width.
This is my first run with GH. The numb hands are just annoying but they are messing with my sleep at night which is no good. They feel a little better today at low dose.

Quads today

Squats 12*60k 12*60k 10*100k 7*140k 3*180k 1*180k 6*140k 6*140k

Leg press 15*200k 12*240k 10*280k 10*280k

leg extensions 4 sets of 20,15,15,18 at progressivly heavier weight. I actually fell over from jelly legs after walking to get some tissues to wipe machine down so I know I had a good workout!
Slin 10iu with 80g dex today. Felt fine. Will drop to 70g tomoz.

----------


## Dangerdan

For lats, I have always been a hand of wide grip pullups. I like to go for reps in the range of 8-12 to failure (you might have to add weight for this). I feel like these really helped me add some width. Keep up the hard work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Dan I'll give them a go. Trouble is the heavier im getting the more difficult pullups are getting LOL!
Feeling good today, trained shoulders. Felt stronger than normal. I reckon the test is starting to work its magic.

seated hammer strength military press. 15*30k 12*60k 10*80k 10*100k 6*120k
Lat raises 12*15k per side 12*20k 12*22.5k 9*25k
Seated BB press 10*50k 10*80k 5*100k 3*100k
upright rows 12*30k 12*40k 12*50k 10*62k
shrugs BB 12*50k 12*100k 10*140k

10iu slin with 70g of carbs and feeling fine. Will drop to 60 tomorrow. Wont be going lower than that. At last Im pumping out some decent weights. Will be looking for lower reps and more power from here on in.

----------


## THE_DOME

nice calves man they look like calve implants

----------


## perfectbeast2001

haha thanks man. I wish I could afford implants, I would just spend the money on gear though!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained Arms yesterday. Feeling very tired throughout morning so slept in (got up for cardio and got back in bed with pancakes!) By the time i got to the gym I was feeling good. When I got to the gym the PT behind the desk said he had the new EXZIBIT album and he would put it on so i could hear it. I got to the weights room and a friend of mine threw some DBs across the floor asking if "this ****ing R n B shit" was mine. I laughed and said it belonged to the PT. So my friend shouts at the PT to turn the "****ing shit off" but he won't. My buddy goes over and basically threatens to stomp the PT who runs and hides in the staff room. I was laughing to hard to lift. My buddy goes outside to cool down and the PT begs me to watch his back and continues to hide. My buddy comes back in and says "man I think that Test E just kicked in". 

Arms
Dips 4*12 with 25k plate
v bar cable pushdowns 4 sets
DB skullcrushers 12*17.5k per side 12*20k 10*25k

EZ bar curls 12*30k 12*40k 12*50k
one arm DB preachers 10*17.5k 10*20k 6*22.5k 4*25k
DB seated curls 3 sets with 15k to fail

Arms really good and pumped. 10iu slin followed by 60g dex. Felt a little funny when I got in )griping stomach and a little dizy) and waited for affects to get worse but didn't. I will be staying at 60g dex and monitoring situation closely.

Had day off weights today and just trained cardio in AM. My hands are still aching at night but it isn't as bad on the low dosage of GH. I have found propping my self up with pillows so my upper body is higher than my arms while I sleep really helps.

----------


## Velkar182

You really take in a crap load of whey shakes. Are you trying to save cash? If you take that many shakes have you considered different forms of protein? ie casein or whatever? Are you doing one a days or two? I know some guys who have had alot of succes by doing their regular lifting in the morning and doing much higher reps later on in the day as a shorter, intense workout.

Hope you win. It would be nice to see such a down to earth guy walk away with the show.Do you know what bf% you are aiming at and wt?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Velkar. The only shake I could miss out and often do is the pre cardio as i sometimes sub it for solid food. the other 2 I feel are important. Whey is a great protein source and is ideal for pre workout mixed with carbs due to its fast digesting properties. I feel it helps to prevent catabolism. I'm not so sold on the post workout shake idea but I have been using it due to IGF and Slinn which both can trigger sugar lows without immediate carbs. I would not do weights in the morn as I feel far too weak! Thanks for the ideas I will do my best to win! Im aiming at high 80s (kilos) at 5% or lower. This means putting on some good size before but i do have plenty of time!

----------


## Velkar182

I only mentioned the extra detailing training session because you look dense and strong as opposed to some of my body building friends. Your foundation looks great. Lots of shape and detail to be added, friend. I am sure your looking forward to the training. God knows the diet and aas is covered to the T.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

The reason I look dense is because Im holding so much water from AS which has smoothed me out. I will not be bothering about seeing detail until i cut which is a long way off yet. One thing at a time! And the thing at this time is gain size!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained some light hams and claves yesterday but excercise was cut short by call to work. Still feeling fine but hands are numb still and difficult to make fists. Im on really low dose GH at the moment and I'm suprised sides are still this bad.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Woke up this morn and did cardio as usual. I REALLY hate doing cardio at the moment. I find it easy when I'm fit and not running gear but on AS it's dire. I went back to bed with my pancakes and watched Jarhead. During this my missis came in and told me she had washed my trousers with my phone in the pocket AGAIN. All my work numbers ect GONE! So I rearanged some of the furniture with my head then went to the gym before I killed everyone. Training was great. Really big imporvements in strength. Even the 50K DBs felt pretty light.

Flat DB press 15*30k(per side) 12*35k 12*45k 8*50k
Falt DB flies 15*17.5k(per side) 12*25k 10*30k 6*35k
Hammer incline machine 12*20k(per side) 10*40k 6*55k drop to 40k for 4
Incline DB Flies 12*15k 12*17.5k 12*22.5k 12*25k
2 sets of cable cross overs to fail

Slin after workout 10iu. 70g of dex today following feeling wobbly yesterday on 60g. I will now stick at 70g to play it safe. Still got numb hands in the night especially. It's getting quite annoying. Water has dropped a lot today. WEighed in at 101K due to loss of water. At least I don't look like billy bunter now.

----------


## Agrajaz

Not another phone dude!!!!Shit, glad i didnt come round today!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I broke the full length mirror and she said "well it's only you that looks in it" DAMN!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Upped GH to 2 IU per day as my hands are feeling much better during the night. This has coincided with a noticable decrease in water retention. Cardio on mountain bike through town for a change today. Trained back

Chins with wider than usual grip 3 sets 10,8,5
Pulldowns 3 sets of 10 with the stack
Deads 4 sets up to 180k for a couple of reps. Still taking it a little easy due to low back twinges
Close grip pulldowns 4 sets up to 10 reps with stack
Barbell rows reverse grip 3 sets up to 100k for 12 reps
Rear delt flies on incline bench 4 sets up to 17.5k per side for 15
3 sets reverse cables to fail (good pump)

Feeling great after workout and went with 10iu slin and 70g dex.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Got up and did some cardio then pancakes and back to bed! I only ment to lay down and stroke the dog but i fell asleep again. Got up and ate again then went off to train Quads. Did a little ephedrine to help me today. 

Squats no weight warm up, 10*60k 10*60k 10*100k
7*140k 1*180k 5*160k 7*140k 10*100k Could have lifted heavier/more reps but there was no one in the gym i trusted to spot me so I had to take it a little easy and I maxxed out on the lighter weights.

Leg Press 15*200k 15*240k 12*280k 6*320k
Leg extensions 4 sets to failure. Real huge pump and great pain causing me to jump off machine moaning at the end of each set. YEEAAHH!

Ham Curls 4 sets to failure. Again huge pump. Hobbled out of gym like I'd wee'd my pants. I think the slin is giving me some great pumps.

----------


## Agrajaz

Stroke the dog huh???
 :Aajack:  
never heard it called that b4!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Lmfao!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well My hands were a lot less painful this morning again and it seems to coincide with me not taking Valerian before bed. I forgot to take it the other night and hands were good all night, which i presumed was just cos i lowered my GH. I then took valerian the next night and my hands ached like crazy again. Last night no valerian=no pain. Interesting Huh?

Shoulders
Standing press with BB, 12*40k 12*40k 9*60k 9*60k
Lateral DB raises 15*15k per side 15*17.5k 12*20k 10*25k
DB seated press 15*25k 15*30k 10*40k (per side)
Cable front raises 3 sets
Smith machine shrugs 15*40k 15*80k 12*110k 12*110k
upright rows with BB 12*40k 12*50k 12*50k

----------


## perfectbeast2001

sorry missed the post for arms on friday as i got called in to work early. All my sides are very mild now and I'm starting to get a little shape back. Strength continues to rise. 

Arms all weights in Kilos

Alternate DB curls 15*15 12*17.5 10*20 10*20
Tricep pushdowns 4 sets ending with entire stack
one arm concentration curl 12*17.5 10*20 2*25 10*17.5
Dips 15,10*20,10*40,15
Curls BB 2 sets 10*40k
1 set rope curls to fail
1 arm cable kickbacks 3 sets
1 set tricep rope to fail.

Feeling good and took whole weekend off lifting but still did cardio. No GH or Slin when not lifting.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

No training today due to cold and high temp. Lot's of food and rest.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Back at the gym today as I'm feeling a lot better . Cardio as usual this morn. Chest and Tris this afternoon.

Flat DB press 15*30k 12*40k 10*45k 6*50k
Incline smith 15*50k 10*90k 10*110k 15*50k
Incline fly DB 15*17.5 12*25 10*30 
pec dec 3 sets
2 sets cable crossovers to fail.
3 sets dips with bodyweight
DB french press 12*10k 10*15k 10*20k
cable pushdowns 3 sets of 15
2 sets kickbacks to failure.

Slin as usual. Felt pretty good considering i still got a rotten cold. Looked really flat before training but filled out a bit after slin and shake. No pics tonight as i feel like crap. Will get missis to take some tomorrow.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

cold has nearly gone just a bit of a blocked nose now. Cardio as usual this morn. looking like a little more water has gone. I weiged myself and I'm 101.5K which is ok as i have dropped some water (i know this cos my trousers fit at the waist again!) I think the test and EQ have started to kick in good now. I always make gains late in the cycle. I'm going to monitor gains and will run cycle longer if gains are still good at 12 weeks.

Back/Bis

Close grip chins 15,12,10,10
Deads the usual up to 4 plates per side for 4 reps. finished with a set of 10 at 3 plates for a pump
wide grip pulldowns 4 sets up to full stack for 6
BB rows 3 sets up to 2 plates a side for 12

Incline seated hammers 15*15k 12*17.5k 10*17.5k
EZ bar curls 3 sets with 25k
shot some slin (10iu)
3 sets of rope cable curls to fail
PWO shake
huge pump!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Legs today. Feeling like I have a lot more energy. That cold seems to have sort of cleaned me out!! I feel great!
I upped the GH to 4 iu per day as sides are a lot more managable now. I still have numbness in hands but not pain.

Legs

2 sets extensions light to warm up
Squats 10*60k 10*100k 10*140k 3*180kdrop set to 4*140k 6*140k
Seated press 15*200k 15*240k 15*280k 10*320k
extensions super setted with ham curls for 4 sets.

After this I actually couldn't walk at all for 5 mins. Went to shoot my slin and it was frozen in the syringe (i carry it cold packed) so i had to defrost! Awesome pump in legs.

----------


## Dangerdan

Looks like you are making some great gains from the pics you posted Beast. You would think the first ones were from like a year ago.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks danger. I'm pretty happy so far. Im looking forward to being a bit bigger with condition as opposed to carrying all this water weight! I may shift a good deal of that next week. I just found out that Iceland (supermarket) have changed the frozen chicken breast ingredients. Without realising I have been consuming 2 times the RDA of salt. I just changed brands today so i reckon a good deal of water will follow that salt out of my body! Havent posted last 2 days as i have been working long hours but ill run down what i did. 

Friday shoulders

Seated Hammer press 15*50k 12*50k 12*90 10*110k 6*130k 4*150k
DB lateral raises 15*17.5k (per side) 15*22.5k 12*25k
6*27.5k
Shrugs 15*60k 15*100k 12*140k 6*180k
upright rows 15*40k 15*50k 15*50k
Rear delt flies 12*15k (per side) 12*17.5k 12*17.5k
Rear delt cable X overs 2 sets to fail (light)

Sat just did some abs and calves. Sun Off apart from cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Chest today. Had a nice rest yesterday so feeling refreshed and ready to go. GH still at 2iu AM and 2 IU pm. Shot my EQ and test AM also. 

Flat DB bench 15*35k (per side) 12*42.5k 10*45k 6*50k
Incline Hammer machine 12*50k 12*70k 10*100k 4*110k
Flat Flies DB 15*20k (per side) 12*25k 10*30k
Decline bench 3 light sets 70k 10 reps a piece.
cable cross overs 3 sets

Usual 10iu slin 65g Dex.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Real tired today. I slept all morning. Im not complaining though i loved it. Trained back started off slow but got a good pump going by halfway through.
I won't be posting weights anymore as i struggle to remember them every night! I will list any weights i feel are a new PB. 

wide grip Chins 3 sets of 10 followed by 2 sets of pulldowns
Deads 5 sets 15,12,10,3,6
close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 12
seated close grip row 3 sets of 12
BB rows underhand grip 3 sets 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Added proviron today (replacing nolva) I will be taking 25mg morning and 25mg eve. does anyone else split the dose or do you think it should be all at once?? Felt pretty good today again. Had to move some furniture this morning for my aunty so I didn't do cardio as i was already knackered. It's leg day so don't want to over do it!

Legs 

Squats 15,15,10,6,2,6,6
DB walking lunges 3 sets. (3 * about 20 metres)
Front squats 3*10
Ham curls 20,16,15,12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

oops forgot to log yesterdays workout!!

Yesterday shoulders
seated hammer stenrth iso press 6 sets (up to 140k)
lat raises 4 sets
front raises 4 sets
shrugs 3 sets
rear delt flies 3 sets
rear delt cable x overs 3 sets

weighed my self and was pleased to see 104K. I am looking more defined too so its all good.

Today Arms

cable pushdowns 4 sets
dips weighted 4 sets
seated db tricep presses 3 sets
rope pulldowns 2 sets

hammer curls 4 sets
preacher curls 3 sets
BB curls (at the squat rack bitch!)

Everything is going well. Absolutley awsome pump both days. Looking less puffy and more defined and put on another .5K since yesterday. I always react well during the latter part of a course even if it is short esters. The last 2 weeks are great for me so we'll see how it goes and i'll end when the gains end.

----------


## Dangerdan

> The last 2 weeks are great for me so we'll see how it goes and i'll end when the gains end.


Beast, 

Do you mean that you dont have a set number of weeks to run the cycle; you're just gonna stop when you stop puttin on muscle? Just curious, I've read some anthony roberts articles that advocate this method. 

DangerDan

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I normally have a set number of weeks however as mentioned i make the best gains at the tail end of the cycle so this time I will continue until I feel I am no longer gaining.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Had the weekend off weights. Just a little abs and cardio of course. Everything seems to be going fine. Still getting bigger without noticable BF gains. Still holding water which now I think will remain for the rest of the cycle. A little water is no bad thing but i have to endure relentless jibes in the gym and at work about being fat LOL. Im really pleased with the addition of proviron . Sex drive is much improved and I have an overall sense of well being and more energy. Im continuing to run nolva at 10mg per day just to be safe.

----------


## space.ghost

Hey I just caught up with this post...excellent work! lookin good

----------


## Dangerdan

You gonna be putting up some new photos soon? I'm interested to see how you are looking now.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Will put up some pics next monday. Forgot to log mondays chest routine!! God im getting forgetful!!

DB flat bench 15,12,10,8
DB flat flies 12,10,10,9
incline bench smith 10,10,10,
Incline flies DB 15,12,10
Cable flies 2 sets

Very strong today but didnt get a great pump for some reason. Im gonna change chest around a bit next week.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back today. 

Close grip chins 4 sets 10
deads 4 sets last set only got 3 out at 180k as my grip is going (numb hands from GH)
Pull downs wide grip 4 sets
Iso lat machine 3 sets
shot slin 
2 sets BB rows 

Feeling good again not the same good pump i normally get today. Feeling strong apart from my hands! 
Added a new flavouring to my pro/fat chicken meals. I made some peanut satay sauce up as im sick of boring chicken. 1/2 cup PB, 1 TBS Splenda, 1 can coconut milk, sprinkle of chile flakes, 1 onion chopped. Heat up. This makes enough sauce for like 9 meals and its not too unhealthy.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Got up later than usual After a rather late night. I did the security for a "ladies night". It was pretty funny. The place was full of tipsy middle aged desperate divorcees. Man they went nuts when the stripper came on. I spoke to the stripper after he had strutted his stuff and was asking him about training. He looked like he trained but was not at all big just "toned". He told me to my horror that he has been training hard for 16 years. He must of only weighed about 150lb. He told me that it is hard for short guys to get big. Well he was taller than me so i was like "your not that short". Then he goes "look" and points down to his feet. He was wearing platform shoes to make him look taller!! AHAHA I nearly wet myself laughing. He keeps the shoes on during his act too! He did have a huge cock though!
Anyway enough about that. Legs day today. 

Leg Ext. 3 light sets to warm up
Squats 10,10,10,6,3,2
Leg Press 15,12,10,10
Ham curls 20,15,15,20
leg Ext 2 sets light to pump

limped out of the gym so it was a good workout. Legs are good and aching tonight already.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Day off today apart from cardio. Just been sitting around posting! Weather is awful so i can't even be bothered to go out anywhere!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

forgot to post my shoulders routine yesterday. Haven't had good pumps at all this week. Been strong but just felt like I was going through the motions really. I'm going to train at my mates gym next week for a couple of days and hit some diff equipment. 

Shoulders

Standing BB press 4 sets
Seated DB press 3 sets
Lateral DB raises 4 sets up to 30k per side
BB shrugs 3 sets
Rear delt flies DB 3 sets
Rear delt cable x overs 2 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

best post arms from Saturday!! This is my last slin day and as of next week back on igf PWO. Was gonna run 40mcg but im gonna bump it to 60mcg workout days only. 

Arms

Dips weighted 4 sets. Got 10 out with 40k
pushdowns 3 sets
DB french press 3 sets

Preacher machine 4 sets
BB curl (at the squat rack!) 3 sets
DB hammer curls 3 sets

Good arm pump and plenty of aching afterwards.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained at a diff gym today. Did chest and managed to get a good workout with slightly diff equipment which was nice. The gyn is a real spit and sawdust place and is real small. I came out covered in grease and rust!

DB flat 3 sets up to 52k per side
BB incline bench 4 sets up to 110k for 8
Flat flies 3 sets
Incline flies 3 sets
Cables 3 sets

Igf shot into pecs 60mcg. Damn it hurts like hell. must be high AA concentration.

----------


## Dangerdan

I hate to call you out on this Beast, but you did say you would get some new pics up today, so when you get back from the Indian Buffet, have the misses take some pics and post them.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

LOL well im scared to ask her at the moment as she is in one of her clean the house moods. Requests of a bodybuilding nature are usually met with extreme disdain during these cleaning frenzies!! I will post soon!

----------


## Dangerdan

Goodluck and Godspeed.

----------


## BigLittleTim

Perfectbeast,

Great following your progress on here. Your photo progress is inspiring.

How much of your gains do you attribute to the Slin, IGF, etc. and how much do you think is from just good old steroids ? I've never added that extra pharmacopia to my steroid base, and it seems like you've got some good experience both with and without the Slin and IGF. Very interested in this.

-BigLittletim

----------


## BigLittleTim

Perfectbeast,

Great following your gains on here. Your photo progress is inspiring.

How much of your gains do you attribute to the Slin, IGF, etc. and how much do you think is from just good old steroids ? I've never added that extra pharmacopia to my steroid base, and it seems like you've got some good experience both with and without the Slin and IGF. Very interested in this.

-BigLittletim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I have always had very lean gains before using AS. This time round I really blew up quickly which i can only put down to the peptides as I have used all the AS before. I Didn't notice much with the slin but I did continue to put size on. I would reccomend IGF though as I had noticably better pumps. I can only attribute my stength gains to the GH/AS combo, I have never felt as strong as I do now. Overall I would say the AS make up the majority of the gains but the other compounds have definately given me a huge boost over the normal AS cycle.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Got called in to work last minute today so no pics till tomorrow (sorry dan). Trained Back today and had a good session. Really felt the muscles working again and came out feeling pumped and happy. I think the igf is doing its stuff already.

Chins 4 sets
Deads 4 sets
Pulldowns close grip 3 sets
BB rows 3 sets
Reverse flies 2 sets
Reverse cables 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Finally got my missis to take pics. Still looking bloated but weighing in at 105.5K. God I hate looking fat I want to be ripped again. Because I used to be very overweight a few years ago I find bulking very hard mentally. I have real issues about putting on fat. I know if I want to get bigger then eating big is a must and I have to expect a little bloat and a little fat gain. It's not east though. Every day I consider cutting again but I tell myself I have to get bigger for the comp.

Legs today
Warmup on leg extensions 3 sets
Squats 1 warmup set and straight into heavy 185k 2 sets of 4 then another 3 sets at 140k. I was V happy with that
Leg press 4 sets of 12 all heavy. 300k+
Ham curls 3 sets
Sissy squats 4 sets to fail high reps.

----------


## Dangerdan

Looking large Beast. I hear you though, I'm trying to bulk right now too (naturally till my test lvls recover) and I hate carrying around extra bodyfat. Keep it up and dont start cutting till the gains stop. I'm really sorry you dont have access to good buffets over there. An all-you-can-eat buffett always makes me appreciate bulking.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I'm going on a quest to find a buffet this weekend. If I cant find one I might just order everything on the menu and leave &#163;10 on the table then leg it.

----------


## Dangerdan

> If I cant find one I might just order everything on the menu and leave £10 on the table then leg it.


I like that idea: always good to incorporate a little cardio, aka running your a$$ off to avoid paying your tab.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Nice rest day yesterday apart from cardio. I did a lot of sleeping. Feeling nice and refreshed for shoulders today.

Seated iso press 2 warmp ups 3 working sets.
DB lateral rises 4 sets
DB seated press 4 sets
DB shrugs 3 sets
Cable upright rows 3 sets

Calves 4 sets leg press calf raises and 4 standing.

----------


## Columbus

> I'm going on a quest to find a buffet this weekend. If I cant find one I might just order everything on the menu and leave £10 on the table then leg it.


Not sure you need it bro......lol

Kidding.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well i been off today resting. I worked arms yesterday and I had the biggest pump ever. Tris felt huge and bis were huting like hell. I think the igf at 60mcg is working really well for me.

Arms yesterday
dip weighted up to 50k
v bar pushdowns
DB kickbacks
Hammer curls
Preacher bench
Rope cable curls

I will be changing my routine next week

Chest,tris
Back,bis
OFF
Legs
Shoulders,calves
OFF 
Repeat

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I'm very happy with the IGF at the moment. It is giving great pumps and has given me size in my tris and bis. I will be buying more and running at 80mcg next round!! Did my last shot of EQ today so i hace gone to 12 weeks on EQ instead of 11 as planned. Will run test for a further week then PCT time.

Flat DB press 4 sets. Got 10 reps at 50k per side
incline fly 4 sets
incline machine press 3 sets
cable flies 4 sets

Dips 3 sets
DB french press 3 sets
Rope push downs 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

So happy with IGF I ordered more from Lion today. I needed a few lab bits that you can't get in the UK so I thougt what the hell!!! Will be running 80mcg on workout days. 

Back + Bis
Deads 4 sets. Got 4 reps at 185k
Wide grip pull downs 4 sets
Seated row close grip 3 sets
BB rows overhand grip 3 sets

DB curls seated 3 sets
BB curls wide grip 3 sets
Rope cable curls 2 sets

Arms felt like ballons after IGF today. Good stuff!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off today. I'm liking the new routine. Cardio is still the same 30mins AM.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Everytime I see the title of this thread I see "Breasts clean bulk".....that is all.....carry on.




lol Really though, maybe I mix the letters up in my brain or something. Oh yeah kick ass log by the way. Hardcore.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I think you have some unresolved issues there my man!!! I don't want you getting excited over my pictures now!!!!

----------


## Columbus

> day off today. I'm liking the new routine. Cardio is still the same 30mins AM.


how are you liking the rest day in the middle of the week? I have the worst trouble with them.....sux. ANyways, good log bro......your diet changed at all recently?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well I'm liking the rest day. I was finding i was starting to feel tired mid week. A sign of over training. I have also had some sinus problems that just won't go away (over training) So I am V happy with the new split. I have dropped a meal in my diet (the second porridge,fruit,tuna ect) as it was making me feel to bloated for a good workout. I am now taking powdered oats pre workout with some whey and I find I'm getting a better workout with more energy. I am also running clen to help with the fat i have accumulated. I have run it for 7 days and it has made noticable results already. I have some nude modeling work coming up (xmas is busy for hen parties ect) so I gotta be in shape or I don't get work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling really refreshed and ready for gym today. Cardio AM as per usual. I like cardio at the moment as I'm reading a pretty good book while I do it!

Legs today

leg extensions 4 sets
Squats 5 sets
front squats 3 sets
Seated leg press 4 sets
Ham curls 4 sets

Abs 7 sets

Shot 40mcg igf into each leg. I bloody love this stuff! Im looking a little leaner due to clen ,tan, and I feel the GH and IGF is finally strimming that fat away!!

----------


## BigLittleTim

You're making me seriously interested in IGF, my man.

"hen party" = "bachelorette party", I'm guessing?  :Wink/Grin:  

Think you're looking pretty damned jacked even without the tan.

-BigLittleTim

----------


## Columbus

> Feeling really refreshed and ready for gym today. Cardio AM as per usual. I like cardio at the moment as I'm reading a pretty good book while I do it!
> 
> Legs today
> 
> leg extensions 4 sets
> Squats 5 sets
> front squats 3 sets
> Seated leg press 4 sets
> Ham curls 4 sets
> ...


 quick and to the point....I like it....low reps?

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> I think you have some unresolved issues there my man!!! *I don't want you getting excited over my pictures now!*!!!




To late big fella :Aagroucho:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Tim. Yeah I guess you guys call it a bachelorette party!! More americanisms I have learnt!! Reps were betwween 5-10 for sqauts and 10-15 for all others.
EEWW Naughty Hellmask!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

oops been working so hard I forgot to log shoulders from Friday. 

Shoulder press machine 4 sets
DB seated press 3 sets
Lateral raises 4 sets
Shrugs 4 sets
DB rear delt flies 3 sets
Cable rear delt flies 2 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Day off saturday then chest/tris today. Once again feeling nice and refreshed and looking forward to training.

Incline BB press 4 sets 4 reps at 150k for last set
DB flat press 4 sets
DB incline fly 4 sets last set 8 reps 35k per side
cable flies 3 sets
Skullcrushers 3 sets
cable push downs 3 sets
kickbacks 3 sets

IFG into tris. Looking leaner today. Started taking letro 3 days ago and it has made huge difference.

----------


## immortal23

this thread is awesome!!! keep up the good work bro

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Immortal V kind of you!! Leaner again today and weight has gone down to 103k. I have dropped water with the letro. Back and Bis this afternoon.

Close grip chins 3 sets
Close grip pulldowns 2 sets
Deads 3 sets got 4 reps at 195k
DB rows 3 sets
Hammer strength pulldown machine 3 sets

DB curls seated 3 sets
Preacher 3 sets
Rope curls 2 sets

IGF in biceps. Will be doing calves and abs tonight.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

You need to update your avatar pic.....

Make sure you flash us , but I wanna see the progress you've made on those puppies.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> You need to update your avatar pic.....
> 
> Make sure you flash us , but I wanna see the progress you've made on those puppies.


AAhaha you pervert!!!! I will see what I can do!

Trained calves and abs tonight. 

Seated calves 3 sets
standing 4 sets
hanging raises 3 sets
DB side bends 3 sets
cable crunch pulldowns 2 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

some pics I took today but camera battery died so leg one is from phone. They are a bit crap as my missis didnt want to get out of bed to take them LOL

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

You've definitly put on more size.

Hows your cardio routine lookin?

How much weight have you gained since the begining?


Yeah I'm lazy so tell me the answers!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> You've definitly put on more size.
> 
> Hows your cardio routine lookin?
> 
> How much weight have you gained since the begining?
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm lazy so tell me the answers!


Cardio is 30mins every morning on empty stomach.
I started at 87 kilos and I am now 103 kilos (still got water to drop though)
Yes you are lazy I agree.

----------


## 1buffsob

Looking very thick brotha. Keep it up.  :Wink:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks buff!! I figure i will have put about 5-10lb of quality on once i have shed water and fat. I'm happy with that.
Day off yesterday.
Legs today.

Leg extensions 3 sets of 15 light for warmup.
Squats 5 sets
Leg press 4 sets
Ham curls 4 sets
Leg extensions 2 sets very high reps to failure plus forved reps (nearly hurled)

IGF in each quad. GH as usual
I have changed back to blue tops as my jins have run out. Legs feel great, pumped and thick.

----------


## 03SvtCobra

Looking alot thicker than your avatar DEFINATELY needs updating  :AaGreen22:  

Keep it up brother!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks cobra. The update is coming TODAY! Trained shoulders. Feelingt strong and got a good pump and in pain after!

Seated press 5 sets
lateral DB raises 4 sets
Front raises 3 sets
shrugs 3 sets
Kneeling cable rear delt flies 3 sets

IGF into shoulders.

----------


## Dangerdan

:AaGreen22:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

ahaha that will be my new avvy AARRGGGHHHH!!

----------


## 1buffsob

> thanks buff!! *I figure i will have put about 5-10lb of quality on once i have shed water and fat.* I'm happy with that.
> Day off yesterday.
> Legs today.
> 
> Leg extensions 3 sets of 15 light for warmup.
> Squats 5 sets
> Leg press 4 sets
> Ham curls 4 sets
> Leg extensions 2 sets very high reps to failure plus forved reps (nearly hurled)
> ...


Definately on the upper end of that. Probably closer to 12lbs+ from what I can see.

You look huge man. Definately love the avvy.  :Wink:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks buff!!

----------


## helium3

looking real good bro,jesus i got some work to do.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks Helium. This always happens to me at end of cycle. I look like shit while im on and everyone at gym thinks im fat, then in the last week I always drop water and start looking bigger and more defined!! It really pisses them off at the gym LOL.

----------


## UpstateTank

damnn lookin swole as hell beast!

----------


## Andros

Getting huge man, if you can get as lean as your old avatar pic without loosing any muscle you'll be a sight to behold.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks guys. Yep If I can keep thickness and shed the fat I'll be a happy man. Hopefully with the help of my good friends clen and GH It might happen!

----------


## Columbus

How has your back mass and strength gains been made using deads? Are you working in the 6-8 range, lower, higher? Just rying to figure out what the best scenerio is for mass.....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I go as low as 3-4 reps on deads for heaviest set. I have been lucky in that my back has always been thick but I do lack width which is what i'm dedicating more time too at the moment.

----------


## Columbus

Is this every session? What would your routine look like? 10,8,6,3-4?

----------


## GUnit33

Ignore my PM beast, I totally forgot about this thread when I sent it to you this morning. You're thread is inspirational, that's for sure. I'm gona take a real close look at this once I start bulking in January.

----------


## helium3

> thanks cobra. The update is coming TODAY! Trained shoulders. Feelingt strong and got a good pump and in pain after!
> 
> Seated press 5 sets
> lateral DB raises 4 sets
> Front raises 3 sets
> shrugs 3 sets
> Kneeling cable rear delt flies 3 sets
> 
> IGF into shoulders.



dude thats some serious sets there.seated press db or bb?

ive been doin 4 sets seated bb
4 sets side lateral
4 sets rear delts db
3 sets shrugs 2x per week and mine are fried.

they seem to be working for you.

i havent read all through the thread so i was wondering if you are on cycle at the mo?

----------


## Snrf

The difference is insane, you look like you should be hanging out behind some evil villain doing his bidding or something. Are drunks more polite in the club nowadays??

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Yes helium Have been on a fairly heavy bulk. If you check the front page it is layed out there. Seated press that time was DB. Sometimes I do BB if i can get a spotter.
Thanks Snrf!! LOL if any evil villains are hiring I am available weekdays. I am pretty jovial and polite on the door so drunks are mainly nice to me anyway. I did get called a "rastaclot bumbaclot" last night by a couple of wannabe gangsters. "why you laughing bruv? You wont be laughing when we come with Uzi innit!" LOL.

----------


## The_Canibal

great results ..I am impressed...you are a verry meticulous guy

hope you can remanin at 95 kilos at least....

----------


## The_Canibal

great results ..I am impressed...you are a verry meticulous guy

hope you can remanin at 95 kilos at least....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> great results ..I am impressed...you are a verry meticulous guy
> 
> hope you can remanin at 95 kilos at least....


Yes my metticulousness (is that a word) is the source of much amusement to my friends! thanks matey!

----------


## Dangerdan

The change from your first pics is pretty dramatic. Also, good luck with those gangsters. I hope they dont put a cap in your ass or anything.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Dan. Yes I will watch my back with the OGs!

Chest Tris this afternoon

DB press 4 sets last 2 sets with 50k DBs
Incline Flies 3 sets
Decline BB press 4 sets
Cable Flies 3 sets

Diips 4 sets
DB one arm tricep extensions 3 sets
Rope tricep pushdowns 3 sets

IGF in tris. Feeling great and looking a little more defined. I seem to be dropping water daily due to the letro I guess.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Back/Bis today. Enjoyed my extra hour in bed! After workout i went to the tattoo place to see about a cover up. I'm booked in for next friday. Gonna get a big tribal dragon going up arm and over shoulder onto chest. Ill post pics this friday.

Deads 4 sets
Pulldowns 4 sets
seated row 4 sets
BB row 3 sets

Standing DB curls 3 sets
Preacher 3 sets

igf into bis pwo.

----------


## The_Canibal

about the tatoo...if your muscle grows or shrinks ..doesn't it change form???this why i never inked myself...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

The one I am covering up I had done when i was 22 stone of fat (over 30% BF). It still looks fine now but i just hate the design (it is the logo off of the house of pain - fine malt lyrics album.

----------


## The_Canibal

ok...good luck with it....hope it doesn't get infected ..by the sweat ...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

EEWWW!! That is a good point actually, anyone got any knowledge on training after tattoo? I want to train the afternoon i have it done, opinions?

----------


## The_Canibal

they should give you a cream with an antibiotic...try to train before you get your tatoo....and saturday and sunday from what i read are resting days ....

good luck...and be carefull...

----------


## timtim

> EEWWW!! That is a good point actually, anyone got any knowledge on training after tattoo? I want to train the afternoon i have it done, opinions?


bad idea, the color will run as you sweat. i would give yourself at least 3 days rest and see how the tat is healing. i have a few and they all healed differently.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well just to keep you guys up to date on my cycle. Saturday was my last shot of test. I have been doing 500iu hcg ED since then plus im still taking letro and clen . I am also running igf and gh. will use nolva and clomid for pct along with letro. 

Legs today

leg extensions 3 sets
Squats high reps today to give my back s rest from going heavy all the time 8 sets
Seated press 3 sets
ham curls 3 sets
standing calves 4 sets

Shot igf into calves.

----------


## Tuckus

very nice transformation beast, when are u going to cut ?
btw about tattoo u shouldn't sweat at all for about week as i know its better for the pic u'll have done on ur body !
GL !

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks man. cutting will start in January. I will be eating a couple of hundred cals over maintenance until then. 

Shoulders today

DB seated military 4 sets last set of 7 reps with 45k per side
lateral raises 3 sets
shrugs 3 sets
upright rows 3 sets
DB rear delt flies 4 sets

GH,igf and hcg today.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Day off today. Im really liking the 2 on 1 off regime. I am going to swap leg and shoulders day around as shoulder is too close to chest day for my liking. Just did morning cardio as per usual and will be shooting the gh and hcg today. I am moving to a 7/7 dosage on the gh as sides have become managable now.

----------


## mateo112

damn good thread brotha. those last pics you posted really show more def in your back. i think you were right being you shed some water.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks mateo glad your enjoying it. 
Just got my new tattoo this morning. Sat for three very painful hours and it is still not finished. Went and did a light chest tris afterwards as I didn't want to mess the tatt plus i was absolutely exhausted from sitting in the chair with all my muscles tensed!! Its covered in vaseline at the moment so cant get a great pic but here is the best i could get so far. It still has about two hours worth of grey shading to be added.

----------


## Dangerdan

The tat looks pretty sweet Beast. When will you be starting PCT, two weeks?

----------


## Knockout_Power

Geez, hate to be in the seat beside this guy when Man. Un. losses  :Nutkick:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I commence PCT 11th Nov. I am currently just using letro and clen and hcg and the peptides which i plan to run for the forseeable future.
LOL Knockout I don't watch football, prefer to watch mma!

----------


## manc

what a quality thread...thanks beast for the time taken for this log..and well done..lookin great

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks manc!!

Taken it slowly at the gym today as I don't want to mess up my tatt. Back and Bis. By taking it easy I stuck with 4 excercises 3 sets for back and 3 excercises 2-3 sets bis. Intensity was still 100%. Form super strict.

Deads 4 sets
wide grip pulldowns 3 sets
seated wide grip rows 3 sets
BB rows under hand grip 3 sets

DB hammer curls 3 sets
BB curls 3 sets
cable curls 2 sets

IGF into bis. Hard to find a spot between the ink!!

It was junior gym today and one of the lads came over asking about muscles ect. He said "now you are big do you knock people out". I said "No I talk to people nicely". He sort of looked at me like I was an idiot and walked off. Silly damn kids!

----------


## The_Canibal

nice tatoo man...good luck with your pct...

----------


## kevlev1

Hi Beast,

This is my first post to any male AR member. I must say that following this thread has been a lot of fun. Reading up on your meal plans and workout regimen has really kept me on target with my own program. I really like your exercise selections...awesome. :Wink/Grin:  

You have been very inspirational in regards to your dedication and love for the sport. I wish you the best of luck for next year's contest...Spring right? Keep this thread going and keep growing. :AaGreen22:  

Beautiful new tattoo by the way.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Kevlev I'm really glad you like the thread. I will keep this going until the comp in April so hopefully it will provide helpful insight to any other first time competitors. Glad you like the tatt once I stop putting Vaseline on it I will get a good pic then another when it is finally finished in a couple of weeks. Would love to see a log of your regime/diet as us guys don't get much of an idea what the girls are up too!

----------


## Yesevil

Beast, This thread is a really good read. I wanted to thank you for all the good info. I read your clen FAQ thread while researching it and started taking a clen/T3 combo yesterday. Anyway, thanks for taking the time to work on this thread. Look forward to seeing all the pics and hearing about your comp. Keep growin!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks yesevil. seems the clen FAQ has guided a few people to this thread which is great!!

----------


## t-gunz

Awesome bro!! i can see the determination... and it's great.. Hopefully it was will give me and all the other guys on the board determination like you do. best of luck bro!!!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks tommy!! 

Trained shoulders today, Feeling pretty good as i had a nice restful night. Still running the peptides and hcg . All is well and gradually dropping water by the day. 

Hammer strength shoulder press 5 sets last set 70k per side
lateral raises 3 sets last set with 30k per side
front raises 3 sets
shrugs 3 sets
rear delt flies 3 sets
rear delt cable x overs 2 sets

IGF in delts.

----------


## skr0w

How much weight have you gained?

----------


## skr0w

How much weight have you gained?

----------


## skr0w

How much weight have you gained?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

multilple posts in my thread!! ARRGGHH its messing with my OCD!!!
To answer your question I started at 87 kilos and I am now 103 kilos and heading into PCT.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Leg day today. I went for something a little different to normal. I went for high reps in (15+) for all sets and made sure I never locked out. All squats were a fluid motion with no pause. Great pump and unbelivably painfull!!

leg extensions 3 sets
Squats 7 sets
ham curls 3 sets
seated calf raises 3 sets
leg press calf raises 3 sets
sissy squats 2 sets

IGF into quads. They were so tight i had trouble getting the needle in them without it snapping!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

God my legs hurt sooo much today. I am limping around like an old fart. It is rest day today thank god. I did my cardio this morn and went and watched Borat this afternoon. Very funny but I don't think any americans from the south will be amused. Especially when he is at a southerners dinner party and turns up with a black prostitute. Funny shit. Eating a little less carbs than normal (swapped one carb meal for pro/fat) and no igf today. Stil shooting gh of course. pct will commence 11th so not long. Strenth is still right up there but im looking a little leaner. Will weigh myself tomorrow.

----------


## Yesevil

When you gonna post some more pics Beast?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

gotta get my missis to take some. she hates doing it and she is real busy last few days. Ill try and sweet talk her tonight!

----------


## Yesevil

Cool! I'll be waiting!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

sorry still no pics, had to go to a parents and teachers evening which ran V late. I sat there eating chicken out of tupperware while everyone looked at me like a freak. LOL I loved it!

Chest and Tris today

Flat DB press 4 sets
flat DB flies 3 sets
Incline hammer machine 3 sets
Cable Flies 3 sets

Close grip smith 3 sets
DB skull crushers 3 sets
Rope pulldowns 2 sets

IGF into tris.

----------


## Yesevil

> sorry still no pics, had to go to a parents and teachers evening which ran V late. I sat there eating chicken out of tupperware while everyone looked at me like a freak. LOL I loved it!


LOL! That's how you know your program is working... when people look at you like your a freak and parents are afraid to let thier kids near you! Once I was running through the shoppng mart and this lady turned around and saw me, I guess I scared her cause she grabbed her kid and yelled "Oh my god!" Man that made me feel good!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

WEiged in at 103 kilos today. I have shed more water (no puffyness around socks at all) so im very pleased with weight. 

Back Bis

Chins 3 sets 
BB rows 4 sets last set of 6 with 120k very strict form
Hammer pulldown machine 4 sets
close grip pulldown 3 sets

seated alternate DB curls 3 sets
One arm DB preacher 3 sets with forced reps
close grip super set with wide grip BB curls 2 sets

IGF into bis.

----------


## Dangerdan

> LOL! That's how you know your program is working... when people look at you like your a freak and parents are afraid to let thier kids near you! Once I was running through the shoppng mart and this lady turned around and saw me, I guess I scared her cause she grabbed her kid and yelled "Oh my god!" Man that made me feel good!!


I had a similar situation happen to me recently, only it was a lady gasping "Oh my god" after seeing my plate at the end of a buffet line. Dont tell beast though, he gets jealous of all the buffets I have around here.

----------


## Yesevil

> I had a similar situation happen to me recently, only it was a lady gasping "Oh my god" after seeing my plate at the end of a buffet line. Dont tell beast though, he gets jealous of all the buffets I have around here.


HAHA! Beast never found a buffet huh?! Bummer! I can't even think about buffets right now, I'll eat my hand! Cutting bad! Bulking good! Belly bad too though.  :Icon Pissedoff:  SO HUNGERY.... Ok, I'm better, got that out.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

haha damn buffets!! Well i did find one, but it was a chinese which i avoided while on cycle due to the salt. I will be sampling the delights of the "eat all you want" very soon!

----------


## Dangerdan

> haha damn buffets!! Well i did find one, but it was a chinese which i avoided while on cycle due to the salt. I will be sampling the delights of the "eat all you want" very soon!


We have these all you can eat buffets around where I live with pretty much anything you could want including steak. Good luck when you finally make it out to an all you can eat night beast.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Shoulders today

Seated hammer machine press 3 sets
seated DB press 3 sets
lateral DB raises 3 sets
shrugs 3 sets
kneeling rear delt flies 3 sets
upright rows 2 sets

IGF into delts.

A bit tired at gym today due to a couple of late nights at work. plenty of drunken fools creating lots of grief all weekend!!
Had a horrible experience this morning when i took my letro/nolva/clomid (day 2 of PCT). I tried to squirt it ti the back of my throat but somehow it squirted up my nose. The pain of the alcohol in my sinuses!!! AARRGG headache,sneezing,eyes watering!! Next time il just squirt it on my tongue!!
On a side not my pct is as mentioned letro,nolva and clomid. clomid 300mg day 1 tapering down to 50mg per day for the rest of pct. letro is at .5mg and nolva at 20mg. Im taking these three as they happened to be available at a good price and i felt that they pretty much cover all bases. I also ran hcg throughout cycle and for 14 days after last shot at 500iu per day. Balls are not shrunken so it must have worked!!

----------


## Yesevil

What do you think of Exemestane?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I have never used it mate.

----------


## Tuckus

> thanks man. cutting will start in January. I will be eating a couple of hundred cals over maintenance until then. 
> 
> Shoulders today
> 
> DB seated military 4 sets last set of 7 reps with 45k per side
> lateral raises 3 sets
> shrugs 3 sets
> upright rows 3 sets
> DB rear delt flies 4 sets
> ...


Waiting to see u shredded  :Smilie:  Nice tatto but why did u choose dragon ? Does it means smth 4 u ? 
Good job 16kg in only 1 cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## Columbus

how long will your pct last? How are you feelin? est levels must be in the dumpster right now, no?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I have had a dragon tattoo pic on my desktop for a couple of years. I have always liked them. I just thought it would cost a lot cos of the detail but it wasnt as bad as i thought.
My pct wil last at least 30 days and maybe longer depending on how i feel. At the moment i feel great. Good mood, still strong and looking a little leaner daily. Still 103K!!

Legs today

Extensions 4 sets
Squats 5 sets
Leg press 4 sets
Standing calf 3 sets
seated calf 2 sets
hams 4 sets

IGF into quads.

Made some diet changes today in an attempt to stop looking puffy. Dropped soya milk in shakes (will use water). Dropped late night soya yog and protien for lean steak mince. I have to have soya products as im allergic to milk. Hopefully I will look a little sharper but still be packing in the cals!!!!

----------


## Yesevil

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! :The Wave:

----------


## daller

Nice going bro, you have allot of motivation it's nice to see!! 10kg in one week is amasing! Keep up the great work!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Promise pics will be soon, I'm V hairy at the moment as I am waiting for my tattoo to heal so i can shave all over!! I will look a bit odd if I shave everywhere and leave one side of me hairy!!
Thanks Daller glad you like the thread.

Off day today, cardio and food!!
I may have forgotten to mention I am currently running clen through pct. 140mcg taken in the AM with Benadryl every third week.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Pre Cardio (about 4AM) - 2scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3) TOTALS  cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3
Meal 1 - 6 egg whites (cal 96, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 503, carbs 53 pro 53, Fat 6.5

Meal 2 - Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5) 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3),. Banana (cal105 carb27 pro1 fat). TOTALS - Cal 624, carbs 83, pro 59, fat 9

WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5) TOTALS  Cal519, carbs56, pro58 fat 8

PPWO - Tuna 1 tin (cal 145,carb0 pro31 fat1), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) TOTALS  cal552 carbs53 pro66 fat7

meal 5 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Coconut Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10

Meal 6 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10

Meal 7 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Hemp Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10


Before Bed  Lean Mince200g (cal328 pro51 fat12)

DAILY TOTAL Cal 3740 Carbs 500 Protein 495 fat 75

this is my revised diet. It is based on a lean body mass of 195lbs (i currently weigh more than that of course but remember this is my LEAN mass so i have subtracted my body fat from my total weight. I realise some will hate the use of Whey but I find it works well for me when used in cobination with whole food (i mix it with oats ect). I like to do this as I feel the Whey is quickly absorbed while the whole foods give a slower trickle of protien to the body so im kind of covering both bases. I have tried all whole foods and it just did not work for me. I will be eating this until january when i will begin to make alterations for my cutting. Dropping carbs slowly will be my first alteration. Well hope you like it!!

----------


## mateo112

hey beast i was wondering if you have trouble getting the oats mixed with whey down. i'm assuming you mix it all up in a blender as i did yesterday morning. it was fine until i got to the bottom of my cup where alot of the oats collected and hit my gag reflex when i was drinking it. just wondered if you had the same problem and if so whats helps to prevent this.

damn good looking diet though. i like your food choices and might just start using it if you don't mind.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

your welcome to use it all you want mate! 
I have two ways of making the oats easy to swallow in shake. I either by fine powdered oats from a supplement wholesaler and they mix great as they are so fine. If i run out of those I put normal oats in a electric coffee grinder and it turns them to powder which mixes good!!

----------


## mateo112

> your welcome to use it all you want mate! 
> I have two ways of making the oats easy to swallow in shake. I either by fine powdered oats from a supplement wholesaler and they mix great as they are so fine. If i run out of those I put normal oats in a electric coffee grinder and it turns them to powder which mixes good!!


damn good advice. thanks bro

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Chest today. Thought I'd hit the flat bench for a bit of a change. I hate flat benching as I always burn my front delts out instead of chest. I tried hard to sqeeze the chest and I got a pretty good pump from it.

Flat bench 6 sets up to 140k for 4.
Incline DB Flies 4 sets
Hammer incline press 3 sets
Flat cable flies 3 sets
Standing cable crossovers 2 sets

Dips 3 sets
tricep pushdowns 4 sets
DB kickbacks 2 sets

IFG into tris. Clen feels like it's working well this week as it is Benadryl week. Still running 140mcg.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Pre Cardio (about 4AM) - 2scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3) TOTALS – cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3
Meal 1 - 6 egg whites (cal 96, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 503, carbs 53 pro 53, Fat 6.5

Meal 2 - Oats 40g (cal150 carb25 pro6 fat2) 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3),. Banana (cal105 carb27 pro1 fat). TOTALS - Cal 479, carbs 57, pro 53, fat 5

WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5) TOTALS – Cal519, carbs56, pro58 fat 8

PPWO - Tuna 1 tin (cal 145,carb0 pro31 fat1), Oats 40g (cal150 carb25 pro6 fat2) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) TOTALS – cal407 carbs27 pro60 fat4

meal 5 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Coconut Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS – cal333, pro54, fat10

Meal 6 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS – cal333, pro54, fat10


Before Bed – Lean Mince200g (cal328 pro51 fat12) TOTALS cal328 pro51 fat12

DAILY TOTAL Cal 3126 Carbs 198 Protein 429 fat 56

----------


## perfectbeast2001

revised diet again after advice from I**MFKR. I have lowered carbs in meals 2 and PPWO and lost meal 7 altogether. Should maintain and stay as lean as poss with this.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Had to train earlier today (only 1 hour after my cardio) as im having tattoo work this evening. I felt a little more tired during workout because of this.

Chins 3 sets close grip
Deadlifts 4 sets
wide grip lat pulldowns to chest 3 sets
seated close grip row 3 sets
incline bench DB rows 3 sets

bent over DB curls 3 sets
one arm preacher curls 3 sets
EZ bar curls 3 sets

shot last of my igf into bis. That completes my latest IGF run at 80mcg per day for 5 weeks. Will be running slin from tomorrow again. Still running GH of course.

----------


## ronan the barbarian

iv been following your log from day one.never posted a response before,but i am well impressed,so i felt like i had to.
a jump from 13 1/2 stone to 16 stone is amazing.with or without the juice thats propper dedication.
nicked your diet too.lol
the idea of blending porridge made sense and meakes it easier to have after real meals,helps me pack in a bit extra food

keep up the inspirational work

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks Ronan, welcome to the board!! You must be from the UK too if you call it porridge!

Off day today which is god as my tattoo stings still and it is quite bloody so i dont want to mess it up. Did cardio AM then lazed about all day. I gotta work tonight so I'm making the most of my bed!!

----------


## Agrajaz

hey Ronan, where in the uk r u ?

----------


## Agrajaz

coz i realy need a plasterer!

----------


## ronan the barbarian

sorry beast dont wanna hijack your thread

hi agrajaz,im from sunny birmingham

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Shoulders today, All excercises were done with a warm up set then 2 working sets 3rd being heaviest followed by a high rep light pump set to finish. I got a nice pump and shoulders ache like hell now so it was good.

lateral DB raises 4 sets
Hammer press 4 sets
Upright BB rows 4 sets
Front Raises with plate 4 sets
Rear delt flies lying face down on incline bench 4 sets
cable flies to finish 2 sets

was going to run slin today but I am very busy (nude modelling this morning and work early tonight) plus lack of sleep from late work last night. I dont want to risk going hypo as I'm feeling a little light headed anyway!! So I may start slin tomorrow or monday.

----------


## manc

beast how much was you spending a week on food when you were bulking..?
and whats the recipe for the pancakes?.
got a question about GH too but ill pm that one cheers mate

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I spend about &#163;50 on my own food EW.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=221318
is the link for good pancakes!! I use Jayhovas recipe + I mix some flavoured whey with some low fat low/no sugar yoghurt.

----------


## mark_newcastle

hey beast hows it going.

looking great man keep up the work.

you running PCT atm? hows it going?

whats your plans for the next cycle, and whens the competition?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hi mate, yes all good here, how about you? Thanks for the comps mate. Yes running PCT at the moment + gh and alternating between IGF and slin every 5 weeks. My strength has not dropped off much and I am still over 100kilos so so far Im pretty happy. Comp is in April. I plan to run a cut in late january consisting of prop,tren ,winny and maybe masteron . I'm currently running at maintenance cals and just trying to maintain.

----------


## mark_newcastle

sounds good mate!!

its creeping up, only a few months away now eh. my friend is competing in may in a northern uk competition in hartlepool, not sure if its ran by eddie elwood in some way?

i'm using masteron also to cut, along with winny, GH, clen and primo.

your dedication to the comp and this log is a great example to the rest of the board mate, keep it up!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Didn't feel like training today at all!! Just wanted to stay in bed but got up and did cardio then a few hours later legs at the gym.

Leg extensions 3 sets to warmup
Squats 5 sets no lockout
seated leg press 4 sets
ham curls 4 sets
seated calve 4 sets

Wore a neoprene velcro belt for the first time today and i had no back pain at all. It was great so i'm going to buy one. 
Took slin PWO today, 15iu with 100g dex and 50g whey. Will be lowering carbs slowly as im running clen at the moment too which makes it hard to decipher clen sides from hypo signs. Anyhow feeling pretty good and strength is still up.

----------


## manc

> I spend about £50 on my own food EW.
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=221318
> is the link for good pancakes!! I use Jayhovas recipe + I mix some flavoured whey with some low fat low/no sugar yoghurt.


50 quid..that all..i would of thought your chicken bil was near that the amount you eat

----------


## perfectbeast2001

six kilos frozen breast at tesco is about &#163;25 then the rest is just tuna,oats,whey so theres not much too it really!!

----------


## Snrf

Yeah Tesco value frozen chicken breast is &#163;3 a kilo so it isn't that expensive to eat a lotta protein..

----------


## Knockout_Power

Wow, this thread is becoming part of your training regime. Your dedication to keeping this thread informative and entertaining for 4 months is awesome. Thanx for all the info, it is helping me tailor my first ever cycle which I hope to start in 12 days.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks knockout glad you like it.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Off day today, lots of sleeping and eating. Im feeling pretty hungry on my new diet!! I forgot how hunger feels!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Cardio as usual this morning. Cardio is going well at the moment as I'm enjoying the book Im reading on the cross trainer!! The Davinci Code has definately made cardio fun!
Back at the weights this afternoon. Chest and Tris

Flat DB press 4 sets
Flat DB flies 4 sets
Dips 4 sets last weighted
incline hammer machine 4 sets
Cable pushdowns 3 sets
DB two handedextensions 3 sets
DB kickbacks 3 sets

14iu slin which I this time took about 15 mins before end of workout. Got a good tight pump and felt my muscles get sort of full. I will be using this protocol from now on.
Took some pics but there pretty crappy as I have to use my phone as my digicam is old and not working properly, maybe santa will bring me a new one!!!

----------


## Dangerdan

Looking think Beast. Whats the misses cooking there?  (sorry, its lunchtime and I'm hungry)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

LOL she cooking chicken drumsticks with barbecue sauce and veg for her and the boy. I had oats and tuna (not mixed together!)

----------


## Yesevil

Looking huge Beast! Good job man! Tell santa to bring you a tripod with that camera so we don't have to wait for your wife to take your pics. DaVinci code was a good book, pick up Angels and Demons when you finish it, I thought it was just as good. Keep up the good work Beast.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks mate, I gave up asking the missis to take the pics and got my step son to do it. He complained and said "it made him feel gay" so I sulked and he grudgingly agreed LOL.

----------


## Columbus

Get those abs in!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Get those abs in!!!


LOL they are merely a faint ripple at the moment!! I look forward to there return!!!!

----------


## Agrajaz

These photos dont do Beast justice, in reality he looks a damn sight better! In his pics his huge mutant head kinda dwarfs everything else!! :LOL:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

err thamks... I think?

----------


## Agrajaz

Honestly dude, the pics dont do you justice. If your dc is knackered, i'll come over and use mine.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks mate, I might get you to come over in a week or so so i can post updates on here.

----------


## Dangerdan

Looks like Beast has a stalker.

----------


## Agrajaz

This "stalker" has been a friend of Beasts for more than 7 years. Don't you have any friends ahole?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

EZ there hes just kidding around man, dont want bad vibes in my thread!

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Nice tat man, And looking big.



Also....There's something important I have to tell you....this may shock you....Does this face look bothered? LOL JM

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Nice tat man, And looking big.
> 
> 
> 
> Also....There's something important I have to tell you....this may shock you....Does this face look bothered? LOL JM


yeah but am i bothered though? Face? Bothered? I aint even BOTHERED!!!!!!!
LMAO

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I been so bust posting crap in this thread i nearly forgot to log todays workout!!

Deads 4 sets last set of 6 with 220k which i was pretty happy with
BB rows 4 sets last set of 6 with 124k again happy!
Chins 3 sets wide grip 4th set done on pulldown machine for pump
DB pullovers 4 sets last set of 6 40k

BB curls (at the squat rack yeah!) 4 sets last set 50k for 8
DB one arm preacher 3 sets
DB hammer curls 4 sets

Shot slin about 15 mins before end of workout. Got a lovely pump going in my bis and back. Ordered more GH today I have gone with the blue tops due to price and the fact i get stronger sides from them than jins. I will be bumping to 5 iu ED from now on.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Just subscribed.. lookin thick. keep at it bro.. perfect time for bulking with thanksgiving and Xmas around the corner  :Smilie:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks mate, will be using the diet you helped with but might cheat a little during the festive time!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well its a rest day today. Did cardio this morn and took my gh and pct stuff. Went out for a coffee and then im off to see Motorhead live tonight. I am going to scare the shit out of everyone in the mosh pit!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Motorhead were loud but the sound quality sucked and the drummer is crap + No mosh pit  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

**** em bro...overrated and you will get em in....you got some mass brutha....I'd keep pounding.

----------


## mark_newcastle

the difference between your first pics and most recent mate is tremendous, you're doing great.

gonna have to get myself some sorted lol

looking forward to relaxing a little over the hols?

----------


## mickyc

man you've just given me the kick up the arse i need to get back in the gym not been in one since 96 the doc told me to lose at least 3 stone.
cheers for the inspiration m8.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

glad you like it guys. Good to hear your getting back into it mick, you'll drop that 3 stone in no time mate. 
Hey Mark hows you? I'm not going to take any time off of diet or training as post cycle is a pretty crucial time. It's important to keep weights and strength up while trying to get my natty test levels to rise.

Im on a rest day today but i didnt log yesterdays training as i was busy with work so here it is.

Squats 7 sets heaviset was 220k for 8 (ass to the FLOORRR)!!!
Leg press 4 sets no lockout
sissy squats 3 sets till i fell over with 20k of weight
seated calves 3 sets high reps
leg press calves 3 sets heavy
ham curls 4 sets high reps.

PWO slin and GH. 14iu slin and down to 75g dex in shake.

----------


## mark_newcastle

hey im great cheers man!

referring to our insulin conversation a few weeks ago, how do you cycle your slin while using GH ?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I run GH ED split into am and pm shots. I cycle the slin 5 weeks on then 5 weeks off. Have started shooting the GH PWO with the slin as they are very synergistic. Some shoot GH pre workout but i take in carbs pre workout and it is not good to take GH with carbs unless you are adding slin too.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

haha do you have your stove, and washing machine in the same room? 
look good man how is it commin along?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Stove?? you mean oven!! Yes it is very common in UK as house prices are so high only rich people have a seperate laundry room. 
I'm pretty pleased so far, looking forward to cutting now.

----------


## BigLittleTim

Beast,

Great new pics. You're jacked! Love it that your girlfriend is cooking dinner around your pose-down. Domestic tranquility...  :Wink/Grin:  

You mention that you're shooting your slin 15 minutes before the end of your work-out. How is that managed? Do you have to keep the pre-loaded pin in a cooler? Do you start taking your Post work-out shake while still working-out?

You're a walking advertisement for GH and slin, by the way. Makes me want to start immediately.

Cheers,

BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Real busy day today. Trained chest. Had a difficult time getting pumped for some reason today but worked hard anyhow!!

Flat DB press 4 sets
Flat Flies 4 sets
Decline smith machine 4 sets
incline flies 4 sets
Cables 3 sets

Slin and GH as usual, I did look pumped after the slin!!
Got my tattoo finished today. It looks the business!! So painful though!! 2 tramadol and i was still in ****ing agony!!!

----------


## mark_newcastle

alright man, ul have to show iz the tat sometime like!

do you still ingest your simple carbs 5 mins after the slin injection, and the slin 15 mins before the end of your workout?

how are you finding it now you've been doing it for a few sessions?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I have started shooting the slin 15 mins before end of workout then i drink the carbs at the end. This is a little risky as if you wait too long you could go hypo but the pump is better. I'm liking the slin but I have taken things slowly and I am experimenting all the time to get the most out of it while still being safe!! Ill post a pic of finished tatt as soon as vaseline comes off (4 days)

----------


## mark_newcastle

nice 1 man looking forward to it!

might give the slin trick a try when i run a 2nd cycle of it in a few weeks time.

also while you're running GH, which thyroid drug out of t3 and t4 would you recommend, considering im cutting?

just i've been reading the T4 and GH article by anthony roberts and i'm considering adding this.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

still in a bit of pain after extensive tattoo work yesterday. Arm and chest swollen up a little and tender. Trained back anyhow.

Deads 4 sets
Close grip pulldowns 4 sets
BB rows 4 sets last set 130k
Hammer lat iso machine 4 sets
lat pulldowns 3 sets
Shrugs 4 sets

Slin GH PWO. doing a little bit of abs later tonight. Will be training my arms seperate this week as i feel i have been neglecting them a bit.

----------


## Dangerdan

What do your reps look like for deads Beast? I think I experience the most growth from lower rep, heavy sets, but this may be from the fact that I've only recently started doing deads on a regular basis.

And what happened to those wide-grip pullups?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

left the pullups alone this week as my arm and chest were real sore and im trying to avoid rubbing them or any jerky movements. Will be back to normal next week!
Deads look like this
60k 15ish reps
100k 12ish reps
140k 10ish reps
180k 8-10 reps
220k 6-8
sometimes a pump set at the end but im trying to take it easy following some bad back pain last month.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> nice 1 man looking forward to it!
> 
> might give the slin trick a try when i run a 2nd cycle of it in a few weeks time.
> 
> also while you're running GH, which thyroid drug out of t3 and t4 would you recommend, considering im cutting?
> 
> just i've been reading the T4 and GH article by anthony roberts and i'm considering adding this.


Im running t4 (100mcg ED) as the Roberts article made good sense to me.

----------


## Dangerdan

> left the pullups alone this week as my arm and chest were real sore and im trying to avoid rubbing them or any jerky movements. Will be back to normal next week!
> Deads look like this
> 60k 15ish reps
> 100k 12ish reps
> 140k 10ish reps
> 180k 8-10 reps
> 220k 6-8
> sometimes a pump set at the end but im trying to take it easy following some bad back pain last month.


Yeah, 220k for 6-8 reps really looks like your taking it easy :What?:  . I'm always afraid I'm going to hurt myself when I go heavy on deads. I'm not sure whey, I've never had any back problems or pain from deads. It looks like you get in a couple of sets of warm up reps before moving up to heavier weights. Hope the back is getting better mate.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

it is feeling great since I have been using a neoprene and velcro belt. I find i can do it up real snug and tight and it is very supportive. I just cant get on with the leather ones they just dig in to me and hurt like hell.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day today. Cardio as usual then just chilling. my arm is as sore as hell from the tattoo work so im glad to be relaxing!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

forgot to log yesterday as i was busy with work. I trained legs and had a new guy from work come down for some help with training. Lucky for him it was leg day so I gave him a nice gentle intro to the world of iron LOL. He did the same ammount of excercises but of course lighter than mine, he did real good though.

Leg extensions 4 sets
squats 6 sets
leg press 4 sets
calves standing superset with seated 4 sets each
ham curls 4 sets

Hehe he gonna ache like hell today!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

oops log is a day late again. Busy weekend ya see! Trained with my mate again, he wants to run through all the muscle groups on the next few sessions. 

Seated Hammer machine press 3 sets
seated DB press 4 sets
DB lateral raises 4 sets
Cable front raises 4 sets
rear delt flies 4 sets
Upright rows 4 sets
cable reverse x overs 3 sets

The usual goodies pwo.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained arms today which i haven't done for a while (trained them seperately that is). Got a great pump and will be continuing to train arms on seperate day for the forseeable future. I just dont get on with throwing tris in with chest ect. By the time ive done chest im too knackered to give it a good tri thrashing!

Dips weighted (50k) 5 sets
Skull crushers 4 sets
pushdowns 3 sets
tricep rope 3 sets

abs crunches and cable crunches

DB hammer curls seated 3 sets
Preacher machine 4 sets
wide grip/close grip BB curls super sets 4 sets wide 4 sets close
DB hammers light high reps 2 sets

Man my arms nearly popped after that!
Took a couple of crappy pics when i got back later. two of me and one of the missis with pets!

----------


## mateo112

damn beast, i think that is your new tat on your left are and shoulder if i'm not mistaken. that shit looks insane and damn intense. it covers a good portion of your arm though, i was wondering if you think that hides some of your definition. sometimes i think it does when i see guys on stage with huge tattoos. overall i think that tattoo looks dope bro. your a bad ass mutha in my book. keep up that intense training and hope the rest of the stack goes well

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes mate it is the new tatt. Has been taking ages to heal but its looking ok now. It hurt like a bitch! I think maybe it will hide a little def but then everyone is saying my arm "looks bigger" with the tatt. Im not going to take competing too seriously, obviously i will try and do as well as i can but imm not going to let it dictate wether i have a big tattoo or not. 
Thanks for the props man Ill be training hardcore as allways!!

Off day today apart from cardio of course. Spent my day shopping (food) and internet browsing for cheap whey protein. Im bored with dymatize I want a new taste experience!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained chest today although I felt a little weaker than usual. Weight is down to 98k.

DB flat bench 5 sets
Smith incline 6 sets
DB flat flies 4 sets
DB incline flies 3 sets
pec dec 3 sets
cable crossovers 2 sets

Decided to add some volume today just for a little change around.

----------


## Columbus

ou look good bro.....you'll get there!

what is your rep range say for chest? 6-8?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> ou look good bro.....you'll get there!
> 
> what is your rep range say for chest? 6-8?


i do as many as i can! today looked like 15,11,6,3,10 for flat. I dont worry too much about numbers i just go on how it feels. Some weeks i stay low others i bring up the volume. Always trying to change it up a little.

----------


## Columbus

great stuff....and why the smith? Just a change of pace? Like the feel beter?

----------


## Yesevil

Damn Beast, just saw your new pics and your looking jacked!Good job man. When is your contest gonna be?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks Yesevil. Comp is in early April so plenty of time yet!! I can still enjoy christmas without dieting too hard but I will be sticking with current maintenance diet fairly rigidly.
Hey columbus, I did smith because the bench was being used by a bunch of idiots and i couldnt wait around!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Back workout today. One of the guys at the gym asked to train with me which was kinda good for a change. Did some more high volume today (having a high volume week)

Deads 4 sets
wide grip pull downs 3 sets
BB rows 3 sets
Hammer lat iso machine 3 sets
close grip pulldowns 3 sets
shrugs 3 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off today. Went and fixed a computer for my aunt then say around being bored. Im still bored, Im having a crap day. My OCD is ****ing with me due to a supplement order being wrong and its ruined my day!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Trained chest today although I felt a little weaker than usual. Weight is down to 98k.
> 
> DB flat bench 5 sets
> Smith incline 6 sets
> DB flat flies 4 sets
> DB incline flies 3 sets
> pec dec 3 sets
> cable crossovers 2 sets
> 
> Decided to add some volume today just for a little change around.


How many reps do you aim for in a set? that seems like alot!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> How many reps do you aim for in a set? that seems like alot!


between 6-15 depending on weight. I agree it is a lot but I added it in for a change. Every 4-5 weeks I throw in some high volume days with higher reps just to give the system a little shock.

Legs today. I went to the gym in a pretty bad mood which worked out well as i was able to go to war with the squat rack!!

Leg extensions 4 sets of 20
Squats 6 sets
Front squats 3 sets
Leg press 4 sets
leg extensions light high reps 3 sets
Standing calf raises 3 sets
seated calf raises 3 sets
calf raises on platform unweighted between all calf sets.
Ham curls 4 sets

Again im going for high volume this week just for a little shock value. Legs were good and pumped after this.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Shoulders today. Had a pretty intense workout and moving some good weights around. Weight is sitting at about 99 kilos at the moment. BF around 15% estimated.

Standing Barbell press 4 sets
seated DB press 3 sets
Lateral DB raises 4 sets
DB front raises 4 sets
Shot slin and GH
Rear DB flies 4 sets
Rear delt cable cross overs 3 sets light.

Again a high volume day. Will go back to normal next week.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Nice log PBeast.. looks like things are progressing nicely.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx I**. Yep Im pretty happy so far, still lots of work to do begfore April!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Real busy this weekend so far. Lots of extra work in the club due to Xmas parties starting ect. Last night we had one party booked for brighton CID (undercover police) and one for licencing (the police who come and tell us off for doing job wrong ect) so that was not good!! It is my Birthday on monday so im trying to sort out going for some food or something. I think its goingf to be an all you can eat buffet for me!

Anyhow arms today and it is last day of high volume week

DB seated hammer curls 4 sets
One arm DB preachers 4 sets
Standing BB curls 4 sets
very light high rep alternate standing DB curls 3 sets

Dips weighted 4 sets
Close grip smith machine 4 sets
cable pushdowns 3 sets
tricep rope light 3 sets

Left the gym feeling good. Im on an off day tomorrow so i can chill now till my birthday and then its time for chest again!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off today. Just chilling and doing a little shopping. Will be going out later for some chinese food (my only cheat in the last few months).

----------


## Dangerdan

> Birthday on monday so im trying to sort out going for some food or something. I think its goingf to be an all you can eat buffet for me!






> off today. Just chilling and doing a little shopping. Will be going out later for some chinese food (my only cheat in the last few 
> months).


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## poundcake

wow beast what a great log and great improvements. I just finished reading the whole thing today and i must say its motivation for sure. Anyways i wish you luck with your comp and ill be keeping up with your thread!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys. Just got back from the "all you can eat" chinese buffet. I ate 3 plates smoked shredded chicken about 6 duck crispy rolls, some sesame chicken, smoked shredded beef, battered prawns and chicken lemon parcels. I am totally stuffed.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

morning cardio as usual. Feeling pretty lively today. Trained chest this afternoon. Back to normal volume this week. weight is still 99 kilos. Will be getting some pics up this week too.

Flat BB bench 5 sets last set was a drop set 3plates,2plates,1plate.
Flat DB flies 4 sets
Incline hammer machine 3 sets
Incline flies 3 sets
cables 2 sets light pump to finish

Might go back to train abs and get some tanning done.

----------


## Dangerdan

> Feeling pretty lively today.


Obviously due to last night's all you can eat chinese buffet. 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Have you noticed any decrease in strength beast? Do you expect to?

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

Nice Progress, Bro!!!!

plan on getting any more tatts?

----------


## GetBigger123

keep it up

----------


## GetBigger123

def a big improvement

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Obviously due to last night's all you can eat chinese buffet. 
>  
> 
> Have you noticed any decrease in strength beast? Do you expect to?


I have had a slight decrease but nothing major. Im thinking the IFF,GH,Slin + PCT is V good.

Back today

Deads 4 sets
BB rows 4 sets
Seated row 4 sets
Pulldowns wide 4 sets
DB shrugs 4 sets

Felt good and strong. BB rows with 120k easily for 8 with great form.

----------


## Columbus

Bro. what did you say your rep range was for deads?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rep range for deads (and most other compound movements) 15,12,10,6-8

Trained legs today but i got a bad cold so feel like crap.

leg ext. 4 sets
Squats 6 sets
hack squats feet close together 4 sets
calves seated 4 sets
calves standing 3 sets
ham curls 4 sets

----------


## crazycrab

Beast you are one deadicated man. This log is good for me reading. I already learned alot from you. Keep up the hard work!!!!!!! keep the log going.

----------


## Columbus

Wonder why you are getting sick so often bro? You poppi vit c? Symtom of OT?

----------


## BITTAPART2

just read your cycle! insane bro

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Sick so often?? What twice in a year? Columbus please don't post in my thread anymore, I want to strangle you. Go and eat some food.

Ahh... I feel better now.. anyway had a real good session today shoulders looked really full and pumped plus I got some pics from my mates camera.

Seated hammer shoulder press 4 sets
Lateral DB raises 4 sets
DB front raises 4 sets
smith machine upright rows 3 sets
rear delt kneeling cables 3 sets
rear delt standing cables 3 sets
abs 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

oh and thx for the positive comments Bitta and crazy glad your both liking the log.

----------


## Snrf

You're looking leaner beast, love handles are shrinking

Tat looks cool as hell too!

Still a miserable looking bugger though.... :LOL:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hehe i might smile a bit more christmas day.. on second thoughts BAH HUMBUG!

----------


## Columbus

ok........

----------


## perfectbeast2001

got to use my new training bits that I boyght for my birthday last week. New dipping belt and tricep rope!!!

Dips weighted 4 sets
DB skull crushers 3 sets
Tricep rope cables 3 sets
DB kickbacks 2 sets

Seated DB hammers 3 sets
one arm DB preacher curls 3 sets
ez bar curls 3 sets
tricep rope cable curls 2 sets

left with a good arm pump. Im looking forward to an off day tomorrow, it has been a hectic week with all the extra work we are getting for christmas. Still I cleared £500 cash so its all good!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off today apart from AM cardio. Had a late night at work last night so its nice just to chill....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I am now off slin for 5 weeks but have started a light cycle just to keep strength up and lube joints. I should really have more off time but a comp is coming up so needs must...

test C (testex) 500mg
Deca (Norma) 400mg
still running GH blue tops 5 iu ED
Nolva 10mg ED
Proviron 50mg ED

Chest today

DB flat press 4 sets
DB flies 4 sets
incline smith machine 4 sets
Incline flies 4 sets
cable cross overs 3 sets V light for pump.

----------


## Columbus

Can I just ask one question bro.....did you recover?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

*crickets chirping*

----------


## Columbus

OK....good luck......

----------


## Geezy

I must say...Your Log is the reason I joined this site! You basically have the build Im shooting for and that motivates the hell out of me!
I was thinking of doing a clen cycle as Im sitting at 27% bf (down from 32%bf naturally) and after reading some more I think Ill do it as I want to get into the teens by spring. Once again, good f--king work man!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey geezy really happy you like the log mate. I know what its like to be overweight. the important thing is that it can be done, you can achieve any look you set your mind too. You should start a log too. Congrats on the weight loss thus far and keep it up man.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey peeps. Shoulder has been twinging a little last night so didn't go to mad at the gym today. Hopefully should be fine by friday when my next upper body workout will be.
I tried a couple of different things today, one thing worked and one did not. I ate whole food pre training instead of my usual blended shake with oats and a nana. It made me feel sluggish and sick. It has always made me feel this way before but I thought i'd give it another try. I will be back to my shake again. I used waxy maize starch (same stuff as vitargo) for my PWO as im off the slin now. I found it great, fely really full and pumped after workout. I reccomend trying it and I will be using this from now on. I used 50g pro 80g WMS and 2.5g CEE.

Chins 3 sets then 1 set of wide grip puldowns 

deads 4 sets

DB rows using the bent over standing with hand braced on leg method (as used by branch warren, J Jackson) And it gave really good ROM. 4 sets

Hammer lat iso machine 4 sets light (shoulder hurting)

Shrugs BB 4 sets light high reps (shoulder hurting)

Finally found a gym that will open for me. The owner kind of knows me through a friend. i rang him today and he said he would not be opening but could give me THE KEYS to the gym for christmas day and boxing day to use. What a great guy!! He said "I told you Brad, we are a real gym, not like those pussies down the road" referring to the gym im at at the moment!! This gym is hardcore but is so small. If it was a little bigger I would join up straight away.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Hope the shoulder feels better soon mate, tear it up! (yeah i used mate, your starting to get to me beast!)

----------


## Geezy

forgive my ignorance but why do you add starch to your pwo shake? My shake consists of 40g pro/3-5gfat/6-8carbs and I make sure I get more carbs in about an hour or less...I was just wondering as I havent heard of adding starch before.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

bit of a cut and paste job here but it explains WMS in a fairly accurate way.

Waxy Maize Starch (WMS) restores muscle energy (glycogen) 70% faster than dextrose, thus super-hydrating the muscles cells in record time. It is best advised to be taken immediately post workout as a insulin boosting carbohydrate source and is recommended to be taken along with a fast acting whey isolate and other eugenic aids, such as creatine, glutamine and leucine etc. The Waxy Maize Starch acts like a pump, pulling the nutrients along with water into the muscle and at the correct speed and osmolality for your body to fully utilise.
Other fast acting carbohydrates typically have a high osmolality (which means they have a high concentration of osmotically active, water attracting, particles). Due to this high osmolality, the rate of passage of concentrated carbohydrate drinks through the digestive system is relatively slow, which delays carbohydrate delivery to liver and muscle and therefore can negatively influence exercise performance and body glycogen restoration following exercise.
*Waxy Maize Starch in more detail*

Waxy Maize Starch passes through the stomach 80% faster than dextrose, thus eliminating the risk of stomach discomfort as often seen with dextrose. There is no stomach cramping and no bloated feeling since Waxy Maize Starch is absorbed so rapidly it can easily be consumed directly before or even during workouts without upsetting your stomach!
Waxy Maize Starch is as potent in stimulating insulin as dextrose and its 100% sugar free. Waxy Maize Starch is soluble in water, mixes best with a blender but can also be shaken and consumed immediately. Waxy Maize Starch has a neutral taste and is an excellent addition to a formula or consumed on its own. It also contains no lactose

Well I don't know if all those figures are correct but I do know that many ppl have had good results using WMS PWO and I am pretty impressed so far. You can buy it branded (vitargo being most popular i think) or just buy it straight from a generic posder supplier which is much cheaper.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Had a day off yesterday (apart from cardio). I have added B12 injectable to my little cycle at 1000mcg ED. I am feeling hungry and my mood is elevated and feel a little more lively.

Legs
extensions 4 sets
Squats 4 sets
Close stance squats light high reps 3 sets
leg press 4 sets
Seated calf raises 4 sets
ham curls 3 sets (had to stop as i was going to be sick)

Really intense workout, great pump and felt like hurling at the end. Once home I laid down for 10 mins and felt fine again. I think the close stance high reps made me go a little green round the gills LOL!

----------


## crazycrab

hey Beast,
You said your shoulder is hurting. Is this when you are doing bench press or other shoulder workout? Have you tried any other exercises that did not give the Pain? Just asking because I have the same problem on my left shoulder and can not get a good chest workout. been bothering me for 2 weeks. just hoping i didn't tear any thing.I think i am going skip next weeks chest to give it some rest. keep up the good work !!!!!!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> hey Beast,
> You said your shoulder is hurting. Is this when you are doing bench press or other shoulder workout? Have you tried any other exercises that did not give the Pain? Just asking because I have the same problem on my left shoulder and can not get a good chest workout. been bothering me for 2 weeks. just hoping i didn't tear any thing.I think i am going skip next weeks chest to give it some rest. keep up the good work !!!!!!!!


This time round I have shoulder pain as I injured it during a fight at work last week so im just taking it easy with it at the moment. I used to suffer shoulder pain during and after chest day. I started taking glucosamine ED and focusing on DB instead of flat BB and I dont have any problems now. I also find DBs work chest better for me anyway.

----------


## crazycrab

thanks for the info

----------


## perfectbeast2001

forgot to log yesterday. I kept it light and high reps as i dont want to risk shoulder injury. all reps were 15-20 range

DB seated press 4 sets
DB lateral raises 4 sets
Front raises with plate 4 sets
upright cable rows 4 sets
rear delt DB flies 3 sets
rear delt standing cables 2 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

feeling really lively today and in a happy mood (im sure in part due to the B12). I am also horny as hell (testex) and nearly threw my TV out the window when trying to set up new DVD player (testex :Smilie:  ) 

Standing BB curls (at squat rack YEAH!) 4 sets up to 60k for 6
Seated DB curls 3 sets
preacher machine 3 sets

Dips weighted 4 sets
DB overhead press 3 sets
tricep ropes 3 sets (last set drop set)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Off day today. Went food shopping (which was suprisingly quiet) considering its xmas eve. Will be training tomorrow though. 
Happy christmas to all at AR

----------


## Geezy

Have a nice holiday man, and dont eat TOO much, lol!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx geezy, i'll try and be good...

Managed to train this morning thx to a very kind gym owner in Littlehampton (the gym) giving us his keys and telling us to help ourselves. Now that is the sort of gym I like. It is small but hardcore and even has an ashtray for smokers LOL.

Incline bench 4 sets (3rd set 140k for 5)
DB flies 4 sets
Flat bench 4 sets
Inlcine flies 4 sets
cable crossovers 3 sets light to pump.

Went home and ate some cake. Yummy.

----------


## skribbble

love this thread bro. 1 year without a cheat meal... thats NUTS! I have 2 a week  :Frown:

----------


## TheAccountant

interesting log u got here, UKbeast. I will be stacking with hgh sometime in March 2007. I will sure check with your log for mentorship. keep up the progress...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off today apart from cardio. I feel like shit from eating all that crap yesterday. I am not gonna cheat like that again. I feel depressed and lethargic.

----------


## Columbus

PB...at least we agree on one thing bro....off day and feeling like total piss.....eat and rest!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained back today and felt great. I am weighing in at 100.5 kilos.

chins 4 sets
Deads 4 sets sumo stance for a change
BB rows 4 sets 120k for 6 during 3rd set
Close grip pulldowns 4 sets 3rd set with the stack
shrugs DBs 4 sets

Good energy levels and strength. 
Just to remind everyone im currently running
testex (cypionate ) 500mg EW
deca 400mg EW
GH 5iu ED
proviron 50mg ED
nolva 10mg ED
B12 1000mcg ED (im hungry all the time!)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained legs, not ideal just after back but my routine has been thrown out by christmas a little. Still feeling great, good mood (although my missis thinks im a little agressive with ppl) and really enjoying training.

leg extensions 4 sets (last set with stack)
Squats 5 sets
close stance squats 3 sets
back aching now
leg extensions light 3 sets
calf raises seated 4 sets
standing calf raises 3 sets
lying ham curls 4 sets.

----------


## manc

legs are looking top....dead jelous

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanx bud^^

Helped a mate out today doing some decorating in his new business premises. I will soon be working there too in the day so it'll be nice to have a little extra cash!

Shoulders
Hammer seated press 4 sets
Lateral DB raises 4 sets
upright BB rows 4 sets
Standing front DB raises 3 sets
bent over rear delt flies 3 sets
cable reverse rear delt x-overs 2 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I will be changing routine as of tomorrow. Unfortunately it will not be ideal. I will be training sun-thurs and taking fri-sat off. This is due to a new day job I have and I will be still working fri sat eve too, so it is the only way forward. However extra money = more GH!!

arms today
Dips weighted 4 sets
close grip bench 3 sets last set 100k for 6
tricep rope overhead extensions 3 sets

DB standing curls 3 sets
BB curls 3 sets
rope curls 2 sets (20 reps)

hanging leg raises 3 sets
situps decline 3 sets

----------


## thetoponepercent

Great read Beast!! Post like yours go a long way to help people like me - First timers.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx bud, glad you like it.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

stupid pussy gym shut at 1.00 today so i had to skip cardio and eat then go train. All the idiots were in there training there biceps so they can try and show off to the girls when they go out tonight. I was so annoyed I pumped out 10 reps incline with the 50k DBs for openers. Im joining a new gym next year, a hardcore one that doesn't shut everytime there is a sniff of a holiday.

DB incline press 4 sets
Flat DB flies last set 4 reps with 37.5k per side (good form)
Flat Smith 4 sets last set in a "21s" style
Incline DB flies fairly light high reps 3 sets
cable crossovers light high reps 2 sets

Working tonight, we have a bucket to collect money on the door and we get £30 an hour, GH here I come  :Smilie:

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Working tonight, we have a bucket to collect money on the door and we get £30 an hour, GH here I come


Thats about $55 USD. Not bad for standing at the door collecting money. Are you in London? And if so what club do you work at?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

no mate in Brighton on the south coast..

----------


## perfectbeast2001

couldn't handle missing cardio so i just did 30 mins.

----------


## sonar1234

Perfectbeast2001 amazing, great log

----------


## Columbus

Do You think about steroids often?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^huh^?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Went and trained at hardcore gym today as mine was shut  :Frown: . I think I will def join this other gym, it is smaller but friendlier and totally dedicated to BB.

Chins 4 sets
Deads 4 sets
T bar rows 4 sets 3rd set 120k for 6
Lat pulldowns close grip 4 sets.

Yep felt good and strong today and looking pretty good too. Had a chat with the gym owner who has competed a few times and he has offered to help with posing routine which is really my only worry, that is a weight off my mind!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Went and took my car to the garage last night as the brakes have gone. Decided to jog back as I was in a energetic mood. Really enjoyed a nice long run in the cool night air.
This morning feeling fresh, did cardio as usual and then ate and went and did some more decorating for my pal.
finished decorating about 4 then went to the gym. Trained with a couple of guys who were also doing legs. They are nice fellas and it made a change to get a bit competitive and have some banter going on.

Leg extensions 3 sets
Squats 5 sets (3rd set 180k for 6 good reps)
leg press 4 sets
Ham curls 5 sets
standing calf 4 sets
seated calf 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey peeps. Training is going well and Im feeling good. Cardio as usual then off to help my friend with some decorating again after breakfast. Took a pro/fat meal along then came home for a quick pro/carb shake before training shoulders.

Still taking it a little easy with shoulders (pressing with machine rather than free weights) because I have a little twinge still from an injury two weeks ago, they are feeling a lot better but dont want to take any risks.

Hammer strength seated press 4 sets
Lateral DB raises 4 sets (3rd set 30k per side for 8)
Cable front raises 4 sets
BB upright rows 3 sets
DB reverse rear delt flies 3 sets
cable reverse crossovers 2 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

last weights day this week. Arms today. Had a real busy day getting car fixed and my fridge broke down so had to fix it too but still enjoyed a solid workout.

Weighted dips 4 sets
Skullcrushers 3 sets
tri rope 3 sets

abs 6 sets

DB seated hammers 3 sets
single arm preacher 3 sets
Standing DB curls 2 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

cardio only today, spent the rest of the day cooking all the food before it goes bad from my broken fridge. Work tonight.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off again. Not keen on two days off in a row but needs must. Hopefully come in nice and strong for chest tomorrow. Synthol arrives next week so I will be taking some bicep pics for before and afters.

----------


## TheGuardian

> day off again. Not keen on two days off in a row but needs must. Hopefully come in nice and strong for chest tomorrow. Synthol arrives next week so I will be taking some bicep pics for before and afters.


Synthol? You aren't going Valentino on us are you?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Synthol? You aren't going Valentino on us are you?


LOL not quite, here is thread.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hlight=synthol

----------


## TheGuardian

Oh, I see. I just think of that asshat every time I hear the word synthol. Good luck and let us know how it works.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks mate. I am aiming to use a little for my biceps in a sensible controlled manner to allow further muscle growth. I'll keep you posted!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back to the weights today. I am looking a little leaner. The only diet change I have made is I am now just having oatmeal and eggs in the morn instead of making "protein pancakes" and I have dropped bananas pre workout. I have included some more pics.

Decline bench 4 sets (3rd sets 140k for 4)
Flat DB bench 3 sets
Incline DB flies 3 sets
Pec dec 3 sets
cable x-overs 2 sets

Real good pump and felt great today.

----------


## Mick_540

PB, your legs have improved HEAPS. Awesome work. This log rocks.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx mate glad you like it!

----------


## IBdmfkr

Lookin Great PB.. Although I don't think you're quite at the level of needing synthol I'm sure you'll do it sparingly.

Keep a log on it if you don't mind seperate from this, would be interested to read it.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Lookin Great PB.. Although I don't think you're quite at the level of needing synthol I'm sure you'll do it sparingly.
> 
> Keep a log on it if you don't mind seperate from this, would be interested to read it.


ok mate will keep a sep log with detailed bicep shots, I realise I am not at a high level and would never consider synthol for any other reason than to expand fascia in biceps. If I can do this and get them to grow a little I will be a happy man. As mentioned in the synthol thread I have tried many other options without success. These have included IGF (which worked great for quads!) heavy low reps, light high reps, training once a week, twice a week. On there own, mixed in with chest, supersets, negs, site injection with AS. 
Everything else grows except bis. They even feel different when I train to any other muscle. They feel like they never really contract properly, exactly like there is a thick elastic stopping them from working properly. They dont get pumped they just go weak and numb  :Frown: 
Any ideas for bicep growth much appreciated!

----------


## IBdmfkr

My biceps suck as well, they have no peak and my tri's are 80% of my arm.
Sometimes you gotta play the genetics card  :Smilie:

----------


## ronan the barbarian

i agree with mick 540.this is one of the best logs iv ever read.very honest and detailed.

the idea of synthol intrigues me a little,even though im nowhere near enough the level to even think about considering it.i still find it fasinating that your gonna try it.really cant wait to see the effects and how you react using it.

im so sorry if im making you sound like a guini pig thats not my intention.

but the very best of look and keep inspiring us little guys

----------


## ronan the barbarian

what a tool...lol...i meant luck!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx bud! yeah i guessed you meant luck  :Smilie:  
I dont mind being ARs synthol guinea pig!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well jumped back on the slin today after some advice from a couple of solid guys. Trying to make the most of any growth I can get this month before reducing cals below maintenance next month. 

Chins 3 sets
Deads 4 sets 3rd set 190k 4 reps 
Pulldowns medium vertical grip 3 sets
DB rows 3 sets
Rear delt DB flies 3 sets
Shot slin/gh
Rear delt cable x-overs 2 sets

PWO of waxy maize starch,glut,CEE,BCAA
15mins later 50g whey
45 mins later solid meal.
Feeling good!

----------


## crazycrab

Looking good Perfect Beast. Your making good progress. legs look larger also.
I have the same problems with getting a good pump on Bi's. My wife spots me on preacher curls so i use heavier weight lifting and i drop the bar by myself. that the only way i get a good pump on the Bi's. Anyway your looking great and keep up the good work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx crazy!!

Trained legs today, had a real good session.

Extensions 4 sets
Squats 6 sets
leg press 3 sets last set done in a 21s style, awesome pump and pain!!
seated calf raises 4 sets
ham curls 4 sets

Slin again. Real good pump and feeling awesome  :Smilie:

----------


## moush

dam bro...amazing log and you are looking great! i have been on a cutting diet for 3 months now and will be starting a var only cycle with clen then the real deal, var, test e, tren e, and masteron e!!

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ITS DEF PAYIN OFF

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> dam bro...amazing log and you are looking great! i have been on a cutting diet for 3 months now and will be starting a var only cycle with clen then the real deal, var, test e, tren e, and masteron e!!
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ITS DEF PAYIN OFF


Thanks mate  :Smilie: 

Trained shoulders today, arms are a little sore after syntherol (see thread in sig for more info) but had a great workout. My shoulders feel fully recovered from there little injuries so training at full intesity again.

Seated DB press 4 sets (3rd set 50k a side for 6)
Lateral raises 4 sets
Upright rows 3 sets
Front raises DB 3 sets
Shrugs 3 sets.

Looking pretty pumped after workout today and feeling brilliant and full of energy and enthusiasm.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained arms today, man they ached like hell due to the Syntherol. All good though!

Seated DB curls 3 sets last set 10reps @25k per side
Standing EZ bar curls 3 sets

Abs 12 sets

Tris
Dips weighted 3 sets
Skullcrushers 3 sets
DB two handed behind head 3 sets

Awesome pump afterwards!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

no weights today. but cardio as usual in the AM. Getting leaner. abs starting to show a little better. Weight is down to 98 Kilos today. Im hoping to look shredded at between 88-90 so we shall see how it goes. Will be dropping carbs a little next week. Nothing much, just the dried (prunes) in my breakfast oats. These are the only simple carb i take in apart from PWO shake. I find I respond well (in terms of fat loss) when I gradually reduce then wait for plateau.

----------


## Columbus

PB...nice work bro...seriously.....I am making improvements finally....lol.

Water under the bridge? Keep it up bro.....you still taking humalog?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I take novorapid. Yes on at the moment.

Another off day today. cardio as usual in the AM. I am nude modelling later so might do a few crunches and press ups before hand!!

----------


## BigLittleTim

> They dont get pumped they just go weak and numb.


_Like so many people we know at the gym._  :Wink/Grin:  

Great inspiration and progress! I know you're preparing for _competition_ shape and want to get shredded, but your physique is enviable as it is! That's just me, though...
Watching your two log threads regularly. Well written and documented, with lots of follow-up.

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx Tim, always appreciate your generous critique!!

Well trained back after two off days and plenty of rest. All in all feel pretty good. Still running testex x2 EW and deca x2 ew and starting to feel a little strength gain from that (and horny as hell too!). Also running the slin 18iu pwo and gh 3iu ED.

Deads 4 sets (3rd set 195k for 5)
Chins 3 sets
BB rows 3 sets (last set 140k for 6)
Seated low pulley rows 3 sets
rear delt kneeling cables 3 sets
standing rear delt cable flies 2 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained chest today, got an awesome pump and looked pretty good at the gym.

Flat BB bench 4 sets
Flat DB flies 4 sets
Incline DB bench 3 sets
Incline cable flies 3 sets
standing cable x-overs 2 high rep sets
abs 12 sets

weight is down to 98.5k today

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Log is a day late as I had to format pc yesterday and managed to delete the password!!

Excellent leg day yesterday. Feeling great. Cardio AM as usual. I have dropped the small ammount of dried prunes i was having in my oats. My theory is to cut any simple carbs (they were the only ones apart from PWO) or uneeded foods (nest week will cut low cal mayo from tuna) so i can reduce cals progressively without losing important nutrient rich food groups for a while.

Leg ext light 3 sets
Squats 6 sets
leg press 4 sets
leg ext 3 sets
ham curls 4 sets
calves standing and seated superset 4 sets.

wicked pump and painful legs after!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

again really pumped in the gym today. loads of energy and feeling in a great mood. Got a few comliments from the guys which always helps!!

Seated press hammer machine press 4 sets
seated BB press to front 3 sets
lateral DB raises 3 sets (last set a giant drop set from 30k per side down to 15k per side)
front raises db 3 sets
Shrugs DB 3 sets
upright BB rows light high reps to end.

wow awesome pump!! grabbed a couple of pics when i got home.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained arms today after shooting some syntherol. God the pump was something else!! Really enjoying training at the moment as im working out with a couple of real solid old skool guys. There AS advice is pretty out dated but they sure know how to train hard and heavy which inspires me to lift harder!

Bis
DB seated curls 4 sets
preacher machine 3 sets
superset wide/close BB curls 2 sets

abs 9 sets

tris
superset cable pushdowns with over head rope 3 sets
skullcrushers superset with close grip bench 3 sets
2 handed DB seated raises 3 sets (last set with 50k)

had a sugar low when i got home. I realised what was happening and ate some dex quickly. Subsided after 10 mins. Will bump up PWO carbs by 10g next session to be safe.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off the weights today but cardio as usual. Going for a sunbed thats about it!

----------


## Mazzive_T

Hey Beast. Lookin Good Man. Keep the log goin, its good reading!

Any chance you could provide the recipe/the link for your protien pancakes, they sound good!

From a fellow Bodybuilder in England.

T.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

cheers T glad you like
recipe (i use jayhovas) http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=221318

----------


## perfectbeast2001

another rest day. Man i had the worst night ever. I got home from work in the early hours and as i went to sleep the phone went. It was my stepdaughter. She told me my steop son (14) had been handed some stuff at a party. He had drank beer and took something he did not know what it was (an adult told him it would make him relax). I get called to the emergency room where my step son is fitting and incohrent for 2 hours. He was released from hospital this afternoon and is fine but it scared the shit outta me. 2 people have been arrested for giving the things to him.  :Frown:

----------


## Snrf

Shit man sorry to hear that, glad to hear he's fine now

I hope you go around there and kick some ass when they get out!

----------


## dhriscerr

LOOKING BIG MAN!!!! This and all other threads like these have so much motivations, and inspiration in them, I just want to go lift right now because of it! I think ill go eat 2 cans of tuna instead

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx snr, im gonna let the police do there thing then I will do mine.
Dhr - glad you like the thread mate!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had a pretty good workout today after a stressfull weekend. My stepson has gone to the police station today to make a video interview. They reckon that the people will get sent down for what they have done. I will be there in court with my fingers crossed.
Despite all the stress i kept diet 100% spot on all weekend, luckily they were both off days but i was able to do cardio as usual too..

Deads 4 sets had a lighter week this week and just kept excellent form for higher reps (10-15)
Chins 3 sets
BB rows 3 sets (again a little lighter but higher reps)
close grip pulldowns 3 sets
hyper extension weighted 3 sets

DB bent over reverse flies 3 sets
Reverse standing cables 2 sets

now i plan on CHILLING for the evening! Will be selecting some new parts for my pc. Im gonna upgrade everything, sli graphix, nice shiny LED case, new processor ect.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Had a good rest today (apart from cardio) and felt like I would have a good strong gym session this evening.

Flat DB bench 4 sets
Incline Hammer machine 4 sets
Pec Deck 3 sets
Incline flies 3 sets
cable x overs 2 sets

abs 12 sets

really happy with everything at the moment. Im getting leaner (97.5k) slowly and holding onto muscle, which is my main aim obviously. Will be adjusting diet as I go and keeping cardio at 30 mins ED.

----------


## Columbus

bottom two are starting to come in a little bit bro....keep it up!

----------


## Snrf

You hear crickets again Beast?

I can't believe your weight is dropping, you look bigger than ever, but your abs are showing more. nice work!

You still running GH?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes mate still running GH at 3iu ED just to aid in fat loss really.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained legs today. Had a real good workout with some great buddies at the gym. We had a good laugh and really pushed each other.

leg extensions to warm up 3 sets vert light
Squats 6 sets
leg press 4 sets
extensions 3 sets
ham curls 4 sets
calves standing 4 sets
seated calves 2 sets

wicked pump in legs at the end of that. Totally enjoyed it!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt a little tired today. Slept a bit this afternoon and felt a bit better. Have dropped fat free sugar free mayo from diet (i had it with tuna). Pointless cals so now there gone.

Shoulders

Seated DB press 4 sets
Standing BB press 3 sets
lateral raises 4 sets
front raises 3 sets
upright rows 3 sets
shrugs BB 3 sets

Went home and had a nice hot bath!!

----------


## crazycrab

I hear you with the tuna!!!! doesn't take long for me to get sick of it . Sorry to here about your boy. Sounds like he had learning expereince.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx crazy. The boy is fine now, just gave him a good scare which will hopefully prevent that kind of thing happening again.

Feeling a little off today, bit of a stomach upset and just feeling a little weaker than usual. Carried on as normal although I took a long nap this afternoon.

Arms
DB hammer curls seated 3 sets
DB single arm preacher 3 sets
Standing EZ bar curls 3 sets

Abs 7 sets

Tris
Cable pushdowns 3 sets
skullcrushers with ez bars super setted with close grip 3 sets
double handed behind neck DB press 3 sets

Now i got a nice relaxing 2 days off training.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off today and tomorrow. Cardio as usual and eating low carb today 160g and the same tomorrow. The cals have been replaced with pro/fat.

----------


## Columbus

So what's your time frame like now? Contest date? Projections? Local event? Is there a website? You are my inspiration bro...2 years, I'll be up there....

----------


## numbat

awesome thread beast .. read the whole thing in one sitting bout a week ago..... keep it up man . ur an inspiration ...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Back at the weights today after two days off. Feeling good. As of tomorrow will be dropping slin and lowering pwo carbs to 80g from 110g. Trained back and had a real good time. Left my strap off for lighter sets and kept an even hand grip (both palms down) rather than 1 up 1 down. Been reading about uneven back development due to powerlifter type gripping. Not good!

Chins 4 sets close grip
Deads 4 sets
BB rows 4 sets
DB Lat pullovers 3 sets
kneeling cable one arm rear delt flies 3 sets
incline rear delt flies 2 sets

Abs 6 sets

----------


## romeodun

beast just read all your posts on this tread, your looking real good good bro. the thing that i am interested in is, how the well you did to cut down from 22 stones, what i mean is have you still got the exact diet you used and training programe, would be very helpfull to look at.

how the hell did you get to 22 stones in the first place?

cheers mate.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> beast just read all your posts on this tread, your looking real good good bro. the thing that i am interested in is, how the well you did to cut down from 22 stones, what i mean is have you still got the exact diet you used and training programe, would be very helpfull to look at.
> 
> how the hell did you get to 22 stones in the first place?
> 
> cheers mate.


hey there. I am not on the same diet as i was when i first lost weight. As i have learnt more my diet has also evolved but it is along the same lines. I have always carb seperated (kept carbs away from fats) and have always stayed pretty low carb highh pro. I also like carb cycling.
I used to be in OK shape when I was in my early 20s. I lifted 5 days a week and did 20 mins cardio. However I was never able to get where i wanted too because my diet was total shit - 3 meals a day of the standard variety. I even ran a Dbol only cycle on the advice from some idiot at the gym i went too. I also took one shot of deca and one of sus thinking that would make me "more muscular". I was an ignorant kid!
I have always worked on the doors of pubs and clubs and through this I eneded up helping a friend out and running a pub for a couple of years. I also had settled into a relationship. These two factors combined (Beer + home comfort food) saw my weight rise to 22.5 stone (about 315lbs). I had stopped excercising alltogether and i had well over 30% BF. I felt ill all the time and often suffered from stomach complaints, gout, depression + I was drinking way too much all the time. I was getting out of breath tying my own shoe laces up it was that bad, seriously!
I watched a programme called "you are what you eat" and was ashamed when I saw an obese family change there eating habits and lose a lot of weight. They had similar ailments to me that seemed to go away once they had dropped the BF. At the sme time the pub i worked at shut and I got an office job temporarily. It included a gym membership. 
I concentrated on cardio like crazy for a year and read as much as i could on diet/nutrition. ing 45 mins cardio ecery morn and eve + weights 4 times a week. After a year I also began to use clen and ECA to help me shed the last of the unwanted fat. I managed to get down to about 15% and then continued with weights but cut back a little on cardio. As my knowledge increased it became easier to lose fat and gain muscle. I found out that the secret to bodybuilding is knowledge, there are no magic pills, you just have to research like crazy and dedicate yourself to diet and training.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/trans27.htm
is from a couple of years ago when i had been dieting for about a year. Gives you an idea of my diet and sups ect. I would also add i spent quite a bit of money on wacky new supps only to find out to the detriment of my wallet that most are shit!!! Whey,waxy maize starch and BCAAs/Creatine are about it for me now.

----------


## romeodun

mate its unbelievable what you have achieved, i just looked at the other website you are on and have seen the before pictures you look like a totally different person.

question about the dextrose, were you adding it to your whey while you were still fat or after, the reason why i ask is if you are fat already having that amount of sugar surely aint going to help? or is it?

in any case mate you have done real good.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes i was using dex when i was fat for pwo shake. Sugar does not make you fatter, too many calories makes you fatter.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Started my new day work today. Got up and did cardio then ate as usual. Took mt gh (down to 2iu now) all pre cardio as i am no longer able to shoot second time in a day and i dont like to shoot pre or post wo due to carbs being present (and now im off of the slin). Went to work at 12 and worked through until 8 eating my pro fat meals every 3 hours then my pro carb shake at 8. Got to the gym at 8.30 and worked out hard till 9.30. The good thing is i am working at a higher intensity to get my workout done within the hour as the gym shuts.

Incline smith 4 sets
Flat DB bench 3 sets last set drop set.
incline DB flies 3 sets
pec dec 3 sets
cable flies 3 sets

now my PWO is back down to 80g of waxy maize starch along with CEE and bcaa/glut. Will be dropping the glut as i only used it up cos it was free. I think glutamine is crap unless you are hooked up IV (it is not orally bioavailable) although the supp companies would love us to think its great.

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

just read your entire post last week beast. very motivating, even decided to start doing 30 min of cardio 5 days a week (after a VERY long break from any sort of cardio) and have been doing so for the past week. i think it will really help a lot with my lifting endurance and maybe cut down a little fat too. Good luck man, you've already made a complete transformation.

----------


## nandro_shagg

wow i love seeing someone so dedicated to this sport definatly inspriation for all the weekend warriors in here lol

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks guys glad you are liking the thread. 

Well I knocked off early from work today. I managed to persuade my boss that leg day means early finish every week. Yeahhh!! 

Warmup extensions 3 sets very light
Squats 6 sets
Leg press 4 sets
Extensions heavy 4 sets
Ham curls 4 sets
Calf raises standing 4 sets

Real good workout and legs felt nice and pumped. No slin anymore pwo as i feel it may predispose me to store fat which i do not want in contest prep.

Will be changing things slightly tomorrow, I am going to try training in the morn after breakfast then do pwo cardio. Im going to see if that feels beter than training late in the day after work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well I changed my training time today and my diet slightly. I must say I liked it. I got up and ate (pro/carb)at 7.30am then waited an hour. Trained at 8.30am until 9.15 then cardio for half hour. Followed cardio with pwo shake then back home for ppwo an hour later (more carb/pro). The rest of the day i consumed only pro fat (4 more meals). This means i have subbed a pro/carb meal for a pro/fat meal. Should help some with the cutting. I really enjoyed an early session and found the cardio pwo to be much easier going than the usual pre meal cardio i do.

Shoulders
Lateral DB raises 4 sets (3rd set 27.5k per side for 10)
Seated hammer shoulder press 4 sets
DB front raises 4 sets
Upright rows 3 sets
BB shrugs 3 sets.

Pre Cardio (about 4AM) - 2scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3) TOTALS  cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3
Meal 1 - 6 egg whites (cal 96, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 503, carbs 53 pro 53, Fat 6.5

WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), WMS 80g (cal280 carb70) TOTALS  Cal504, carbs75, pro46 fat 3

PPWO - Tuna 1 tin (cal 145,carb0 pro31 fat1), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) TOTALS  cal552 carbs53 pro66 fat7.5

meal 4 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Coconut Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10

Meal 5 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10


Meal 6 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10


Meal 7  Lean Mince200g (cal328 pro51 fat12) TOTALS cal328 pro51 fat12

DAILY TOTAL Cal 3110 Carbs 186 Protein 424 fat 62

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

I always wanted to pop in here somewhere and say I love your log. Looking great brother.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey thanks buddy really glad you like it!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained arms today after shooting my final shots of syntherol. Had a good session real nice pump and got it done quickly (within 40mins). Im really enjoying this morning training.

BB curls 4 sets
Dip weighted 4 sets
DB seated hammer curls 4 sets
Straight bar pushdowns 4 sets

abs 6 sets followed by cardio 30mins

friday and saturday are rest days apart from cardio. Will post some pics over weekend.

----------


## malidfa

great job 
unbelievable log very informative 
thanks

----------


## bpm1

love tha log beast, BTW very inspiring the transformation youve made. its proof positive that if you get off your ass and work you can make it happen, love seeing your progress man keep it up we as we are all pulling for ya, cant wait to see pre contest photos!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys glad your liking it.

Well i just had my two rest days. Cardio stil done of course. I have been pretty busy with work and other bits and pieces but its been a productive time so thats good. Trained back morn after breakfast. Decided to leave deads till last this week and stay light. I will have a heavy dead session next week.

Chins 4 sets
Close grip Rows 4 sets
Wide grip low pulley rows 4 sets
deads 3 sets
Rear delt DB flies on incline bench 3 sets

Cardio 30 mins.

----------


## mamias20918756

great progress bro..awesome results!! U r an inspiration to us all

Good luck with ur cutter bro, i don't think u need luck tho :Wink/Grin:  

Let us know how things are going till competitition

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx mamjas, i will be sure to keep you guys updated!!!

dropped the Testex and have started running prop instead (a ugl brand, painless!) I will be shooting 100mg ED, I will cary on running the deca but will be dropping that the end of the month and running some winny.

trained chest this morning followed by abs and cardio.

Flat DB press 4 sets
Flat DB flies 4 sets
Decline smith machine bench 3 sets
Incline flies 3 sets
cable x-overs 2 sets

abs 6 sets
1/2 hour on the treadmill.
pwo shake of bcaa,glut,cee and WMS followed 15 mins later by 50g pro.

----------


## BigLittleTim

Beast,

New pics look GREAT! Very noticeable increase in size of biceps. Congrats!

Question: When was the last time you were completely off cycle? Your use and combination of A.S. and other compounds are _very_ well thought-out. I'm wondering how you'll apply your knowledge in the off season. What do you intend to do for, and after, PCT? How long will you be off before your next cycle, and do you intend to do some bridging with Test. when "off"?

Inquiring minds want to know!  :Wink/Grin:  

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey tim hope you are well. Thanks mate glad you liked the pics. Well i have been running a very long cycle due to the upcoming comp in april. I will be having at least 3 months off of AS directly after comp. I will be running an agressive PCT and then I will continue to run an AI. I will also be running GH,IGF,MGF,SLIN in various combos during off time. This will allow me to recover and hopefully carry on growing. I will be monitoring blood levels and posting them throughout this time.

Bit of a change around today as i train legs with a friend in the afternoon. So it was back to AM cardio then off to train legs at 4.30pm. Had a great session. Nice heavy squatting and got a solid pump going.

leg ext light warmup 2 sets
Squats 6 sets (managed [email protected] and [email protected] for heavier sets) all good form.
Leg press 4 sets last set with a drop set (that hurt)!
Leg extensions 3 sets
ham curls 4 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained this morning, weights followed by cardio. I really enjoy morning training now. Feel more awake and much stronger.

Seated machine shoulder press 4 sets
DB lateral raises 4 sets
DB front raises 3 sets
shrugs DB 3 sets 
Upright cable rows 2 light sets to pump.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well I did my arms today and now I have a 2 day rest period. Again the AM training was better. 

Dips weighted 3 sets
Close grip bench 3 sets
rope pulldowns 2 sets

abs 6 sets

Seated DB hammer curls 3 sets
DB concentration curls 3 sets

30 mins cardio.

----------


## jbarkley

Beast, I hate to bother you, but I read so many differing opinions on reconstituting Long R3 Igf. I got the bottles from Lions and they are one Ml vials. I have BW and just ordered some AA as I have read the BW causes breakdown of the Igf. 1 ML is = to 1000 Mcg so in reconstituting with 2 mil. of liquid then would 1 cc be = to 500 mcg? Thanks for any help that you can give me, I have read your post and you obviously have a wealth of knowledge and I respect your intel. 

Livestrong, Jeff

----------


## RIPPED BAZ

absolutly brillant thread , keep up that hard work bro and the best of luck

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast, I hate to bother you, but I read so many differing opinions on reconstituting Long R3 Igf. I got the bottles from Lions and they are one Ml vials. I have BW and just ordered some AA as I have read the BW causes breakdown of the Igf. 1 ML is = to 1000 Mcg so in reconstituting with 2 mil. of liquid then would 1 cc be = to 500 mcg? Thanks for any help that you can give me, I have read your post and you obviously have a wealth of knowledge and I respect your intel. 
> 
> Livestrong, Jeff


hey there mate. Lions stuff comes with 10ml of solution (sodium chloride) simply reconstitute with that and you will have a solution that corresponds to the marks on a u100 pin (20iu = 20mcg and so on). It will keep fine in the fridge for a long period.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well i just had 2 days off the weights. Stayed on with cardio of course. Back to the gym today though. Feeling good after time off. Diet has remained pretty much the same and im still dropping fat. 

Deads 4 sets
chins 3 sets
BB rows 3 sets
Close grip pulldowns 3 sets
rear delt cable flies 3 sets
cardio 20mins

second cardio session in eve in between pro/fat meals 30 mins.

----------


## mamias20918756

nice bro i assume u converted 2 of ur meals, which are consumed before eve cardio, from carb/pro to fat/pro?
So u limited ur carb meals to 3??
Also why not up the cardio to 30 min 2ice a day?

Great log bro...keep us posted

----------


## jbarkley

> hey there mate. Lions stuff comes with 10ml of solution (sodium chloride) simply reconstitute with that and you will have a solution that corresponds to the marks on a u100 pin (20iu = 20mcg and so on). It will keep fine in the fridge for a long period.


Thanks Bro, I appreciate your time and knowledge.....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> nice bro i assume u converted 2 of ur meals, which are consumed before eve cardio, from carb/pro to fat/pro?
> So u limited ur carb meals to 3??
> Also why not up the cardio to 30 min 2ice a day?
> 
> Great log bro...keep us posted


they were already pro fat. I only eat carbs pre and post workout when cutting.
I wont up cardio every day yet as there is no need. I am cutting quite happily, no point going overboard and wasting muscle mass. Ill save that for the final 4 weeks if needed.


Trained chest today. Looking quite lean but still fairly ful which is great. Veins and definition starting to show nicely.

Flat DB bench 4 sets
Incline flies DB 3 sets
Incline hammer machine press 3 sets
Pec decl 3 sets
cable flies 3 sets

abs 6 sets
cardio 30mins.

PWO straight away then home for ppwo an hour later. Then im off to workd for the day with a lunch box full of pro/fat meals.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had a high carb day today. Basically swapped a pro/fat meal for a pre workout carb/pro meal and also added prunes to my other 2 carb meals today. I am doing this every leg day for a little added energy and to boost metabolism (I prefer to do this than having a cheat meal). I have a feeling my RBC is climbing as im feeling a little tired lately. Having some bloodwork next week. I will also be ordering some blood donor kit from a medical supply site so i can lose a pint of blood this week. I know it seems extreme but I would rather do these things myself than let some annoying doctor lecture me for 30 mins while he does it.

Great leg day today, got a new personal record squat. 200k for 4 good below parralell reps. Knee wraps and neoprene belt were worn.

Light leg ext. warmup 3 sets
Squats 6 sets
Leg press 4 sets (lasr set drop set)
leg extensions 3 sets
ham curls 3 sets
standing calf 4 sets

Damn my legs hurt like all hell now!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

carbs back to 250g today. Feeling a bit tired still - probably due to increase RBC. I have booked in to blood clinic for friday so no need to do it myself!!

Shoulders
DB press 4 sets
Lateral DB raises 4 sets
Shrugs 4 sets
Front cable raises 4 sets

30 mins cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained arms this morning and a bit of abs. Starting to feel real drowsy during the day so I know my RBC is up. Cant wait to lose some blood tomorrow!! Arms felt good training. Weighed in at 94kilos this morning. Also decided to use clen for run up to contest despite recent worries about heart cell death, i shall be using 10g of Taurine ED to help counteract this alledged problem

EZ bar curls 3 sets
Preacher machine 3 sets
DB curls 2 sets

abs 6 sets

V bar pushdowns 3 sets
Close grip bench 3 sets
kickbaks 2 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well i have had my usual 2 days off of weights and been working day and eve too. I gave blood on friday and I felt immediately better (less tired). Will book in for blood test this week. Started to feel a litle ill tonight and i have a bit of a cough, hope it doesnt turn into anything nasty!!

Back today

Deads 4 sets
BB rows 4 sets
Close grip pulldowns 4 sets
DB lat pullovers 4 sets (last set with 45k DB)
Rear delt flies on incline bench 3 sets.

Cardio was done this evening between pro/fat meals as i had to hurry off after morning gym to get the weekly shop.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well after training back I started to feel very ill. Been in bed all day with a fever. If I had missed gym today then I would have had too miss chest, that wasnt happening so I took some paracetamol and ECA and went and trained. Pretty good session too!!

Incline Smith 4 sets
Hammer machine seated flat press 4 sets (awesome pump)
DB incline flies 4 sets
Pec deck 4 sets
Abs 6 sets

20 mins cardio later on which made me feel like crap. Shot some b12 and megadosed vit c plus took liv52 and milk thistles, all in all I feel a lot better just left me with a cough.


Diet has been revised a little.

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites (cal 80, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 485, carbs 53 pro 50, Fat 6.5

WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), WMS 80g (cal280 carb68) TOTALS – Cal519, carbs73, pro58 fat 3

PPWO - Tuna 1/2 tin (cal 72,carb0 pro15 ), Oats 40g (cal150 carb25 pro6 fat2) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) TOTALS – cal335 carbs27 pro45 fat3

meal 4 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Coconut Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS – cal372, pro54, fat14

Meal 5 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS – cal372, pro54, fat14

Meal 6 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) hemp Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS – cal372, pro54, fat14

Before Bed – Lean Mince200g (cal328 pro51 fat12) TOTALS cal328 pro51 fat12

DAILY TOTAL Cal 2783Carbs 150 Protein 354 fat 66.5

Each chicken meal served with a handful of fibrous green veg bringing carbs to approx 200g per day in total.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

still feeling like crap today but had to go in too work as my boss trains in the same gym as me!! Had a great leg session. I was so pissed off about feeling ill that i was determined to break personal squat record. I also wanted to piss off a powerlifter who trains legs the same time as us. He always says we are pussy bodybuilders so i wanted to show him a thing or two!

Warmups on leg ext 3 light sets
Squats 7 sets (5th set 3 reps at 220k)
Leg press 4 sets all 12 reps without lockout
Leg ext 3 sets high reps
Ham curls 4 sets
Standing calf 4 sets

Phew, actually feel better afterwards! Training legs is the way to kick illness! BTW the powerlifter managed 3 reps at 220k too so i equalled him!

----------


## mma_badboy

> I also wanted to piss off a powerlifter who trains legs the same time as us. He always says we are pussy bodybuilders so i wanted to show him a thing or two!
> 
> 
> Phew, actually feel better afterwards! Training legs is the way to kick illness! BTW the powerlifter managed 3 reps at 220k too so i equalled him!


lol  :LOL:  nice one, great log, I've learnt a lot from your post. Keep up the good work!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks mma glad you like it!

Couldnt log in yesterday due to my internet provider being down AGAIN (NTL).
Yesterday trained shoulders

Lateral DB raises 4 sets
Hammer machine press 4 sets
DB front raises 4 sets
BB shrugs 3 sets
Upright rows 3 sets 3 sets.

Cardio 30mins as usual.

Today trained arms

Rope pushdowns 4 sets
Dips weighted 4 sets
DB skull crushers 3 sets

DB seated curls 3 sets
Preacher curls on machine 3 sets
DB hammer curls standing 3 sets

Abs 8 sets. 

Usual cardio. Feeling lots better now too. Have two days off of weights then commence winny and tren (along with test p that im already running) for 6 weeks. GH is down to 2iu per day. Also running clen 100mcg ED + taurine 10g per day.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

two days off weights but been doing cardio. Wnet and trained back today at a different gym for a change. Gym is small and a bit crap but change of enviroment did me good. Managed to dead lift 210 for 2 after a few gruelling sets which i was happy with. Started winny and tren today. At the moment I am running the following

winny 50mg inj (Zambon) ED
Winny 50mg Oral ED (from a popular UGL, think yellow squares)
Tren A 75mg ED (again from UGL)
Prop 50mg EOD just for a test base (currently using russian amps)
GH 2iu ED.

I am running the winny as oral and inj as they both have benefits. Anthony Roberts wrote an excellent article here describing this http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...berts+winstrol based on his theories I am hoping to benefit from both versions of the compound. As for the tren well its a great all rounder and should even help with a little fat loss, the only negative I got from tren last time was lack of libido.


Back day

Chins 3 sets followed by 2 sets pulldowns 
Deads 5 sets
Low pulley row close grip 4 sets
BB rows 4 sets
Bent over rear delt flies 4 sets

----------


## Mazzive_T

beast! aint been on here for a while. Looking awesome bud, keep it going! I think your gunna come bang on condition just when you want it. And your right btw, those protein pancakes are gorgeous! I might travel down south to your contest, ive always wanted to attend one. What dates are they?

Regards, T.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx massive. Comp is on the 1st April at Portsmouth guildhall. Look up UKBFF south coast for details. Hope you can make it!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Bit tired today probably after those heavy deads yesterday. Chest this morning.

Flat bench 4 sets (im going to never flat bench again as all i got was sore shoulders AGAIN)
DB flat flies 4 sets
Machine inclne press 4 sets.
Incline flies on cable machine 3 sets
standing cable flies 2 sets

Abs 8 sets.

Cardio 30mins between pro/fat meals this eve. I have found doing cardio late in the day between pro/fats is working well for me.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Gruelling leg session this eve. Felt great though. Starting to see a little added def from changes in diet plus the winny and tren . Its all good!

warmup leg ext
Squats 7 sets
Leg press 3 sets last one is a drop set
Leg ext 3 sets
Ham curls 4 sets last set high reps 25
Standing calf raises 4 sets.

----------


## bpm1

what do you figure your bf is at right now?what are you shooting for at comp time? ps good job showing that powerlifter what was up!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

im about 8% ish wanna come in at around 5%

----------


## y100adics

Looking amazing PB, good luck at your show.

----------


## Columbus

8%!!?!?! Wow! You are diced.......lets see those pics!! :AaGreen22:

----------


## bpm1

no crap man you are looking awesome!, not only ripped but some nice mass, wow!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx y100 and BPM, pic was last week, looking a little more shredded now after diet and cardio changes so im pretty pleased with everything.

columbus get out of my thread, I got no time for your stupid bullshit anymore.

Well that being said and done, Had another good session today. Didn't really feel like training but tried to get focused and ended up having a good one.

Shoulders

Seated press 5 sets
lateral DB raises 4 sets
Front cable raises 4 sets
DB shrugs 3 sets
Upright cable rows light high reps 3 sets

20 mins cardio PWO.
30 mins cardio in eve between pro/fat meals.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thrained arms and abs today. Supersetted all 3 excercises between bis and tris. Kept reps between 12-15 with super stict form.

EZ bar curls with back agaisnt wall 3 sets supersetted with
Dips 3 sets
Seated DB curl S/S with
DB overhead ext standing 3 sets
Rope curls 3 sets S/S with
Rope pushdowns 3 sets

abs 9 sets
20 min cardio

another 30 min cardio between pro fat meals in eve.

Well now I have two days off lifting but I will be doing 60 mins cardio both days.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had my two days off and low carbed (150g daily). Trimming down nicely. Trained back this morning. I used some NO-Xplode that I got given as a free sample. I have never used it before. Apart from the facy my shaker actually did EXPLODE when I shook it up I didnt notice anything at all so that got a big thumbs down. Workout still went well though.

Close grip chins 3 sets followed by 2 high rep close grip pulldowns
Deads 4 sets (light week higher reps)
Hammer strength lat iso machine 4 sets
DB rows supersetted with rear delt flies 3 sets
2 sets cable rear dely x-overs
20 mins stepper for cardio

30 mins x-trainer in eve between pro/fat meals.

----------


## y100adics

> I used some NO-Xplode that I got given as a free sample. I have never used it before. Apart from the facy my shaker actually did EXPLODE when I shook it up I didnt notice anything at all so that got a big thumbs down.


Same here man, I used it for a couple weeks and after the first few times, didn't do much at all. The only thing that I've used that works for me for workout is Amp by ergopharm.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Y100 yes I like AMP too it's pretty much the only "legal" stim supp that I find works. The other one I use is Rocket fuel coffee.

Trained chest this morning. Im feeling a little tired which I think is down to low estrogen levels and low carbs. I will lower A-dex to .2 ED see if that helps. I am also having a high carb day tomorrow which should make me feel a bit more lively.

Incline DB press 4 sets (still managed 8 reps with 50k per side for set 3)
Incline DB flies 3 sets
Seated hammer machine press 4 sets
Pec dec 4 sets, last set super high reps (30)

Abs 6 sets
20 mins stepper cardio (to add some def to the legs)

30 mins x -trainer this eve.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Cardio this morn 30 mins on stepper.

Wicked leg session this eve. Kept to lower weights higher reps and i am pumped to all hell, legs ache already.

warmup leg ext 2 sets 20 reps.
Squats 3 sets normal, 2 sets close stance, 2 sets front squats.
Super set leg press with leg ext 3 sets 15 reps on each.
Ham curls 4 sets
seated calf 4 sets
standing calf 4 sets

----------


## canadian meat

Hey beast pics and progress looking great And I have learned alot watching your thread
cheers

----------


## Columbus

> thx y100 and BPM, pic was last week, looking a little more shredded now after diet and cardio changes so im pretty pleased with everything.
> 
> columbus get out of my thread, I got no time for your stupid bullshit anymore.
> 
> Well that being said and done, Had another good session today. Didn't really feel like training but tried to get focused and ended up having a good one.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Seated press 5 sets
> ...


Man..new leaf.....new day..I was just rooting you on bro....nice thread tis all......and you look good.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx Canadian glad you like. 

Columbus, STFU.

Thought I might feel a bit knackered today but I got up feeling good. Went and trained shoulders.

DB seated press 4 sets.
Lateral raise machine 4 sets (dont ever use this but it gave me a new muscle ache so it was good)
Front raises with a plate supersetted with DB shrugs 3 sets.
Upright rows 3 sets

Stepper 20 mins
Eve cardio X-trainer 30 mins.

----------


## Dangerdan

I have been following your thread from the Beginning Beast; by far the best, most complete log I have read in my short time here on the boards. 

Great improvements since the start of the log (arms have definately improved). Chests, lats and traps are all looking nice and full. Legs continue to look good, but they have always seemed a strong point. I think you definately can get a bit leaner for the show and I know you are working towards that as well.

----------


## Columbus

> Thx Canadian glad you like. 
> 
> Columbus, STFU.
> 
> Thought I might feel a bit knackered today but I got up feeling good. Went and trained shoulders.
> 
> DB seated press 4 sets.
> Lateral raise machine 4 sets (dont ever use this but it gave me a new muscle ache so it was good)
> Front raises with a plate supersetted with DB shrugs 3 sets.
> ...


ok....I tried.....f yourself..

----------


## Dangerdan

> ok....I tried.....f yourself..


I'm sure Beast will one day realize his terrible mistake in failing to take advice from an expert such as yourself. . . :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Columbus

wasnt any advice....it was a congrats on progress......which was smoke anyways....

----------


## Information

Play nice. All of you.

----------


## Columbus

xoxo

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I have been following your thread from the Beginning Beast; by far the best, most complete log I have read in my short time here on the boards. 
> 
> Great improvements since the start of the log (arms have definately improved). Chests, lats and traps are all looking nice and full. Legs continue to look good, but they have always seemed a strong point. I think you definately can get a bit leaner for the show and I know you are working towards that as well.


Thanks Danger. Yes im pretty happy so far. Im all out to lean up for comp at the moment and im keeping the pics back till comp day!!

Another good workout this morn. Feeling energised and happy.

Tris
dips 4 sets weighted
Skullcrushers 3 sets last set finished with close grip bench till fail.
reverse grip cables 4 sets

Bis 
EZ bar curls 3 sets
Seated DB hammer curls 3 sets
Rope curls 3 sets

abs 7 sets
cardio stepper 20 mins

eve cardio 30mins c trainer

----------


## JohnboyF

Pb,

How are you finding the PWO cardio?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well it seems to be working well as does the evening cardio between pro/fat meals. I am so happy with the way it has been working I will use it over fasted cardio whenever I can. I seem to be burning the same ammount of fat as I do with fasted but it doesn't make me feel tired like fasted does. I am also holding onto muscle better this time around (I cut down low last year just to experiment) which I think is something to do with the change in cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> xoxo


I have asked you nicely on several occassions not to post in my log, then I asked you a little less nicely, then I was rude about it, however the fact remains you are still posting here.
I am not interested in anything you have to say. I am bored of your constant lying and attention seeking on these forums. For the last time, leave me and the log alone and go do your own thing.

----------


## Columbus

I promise to never post again.....but I do need to stand up for myself.....NEVER once have I lied.......so that's the end. I'm no liar and trust is something I value EXTREMELY....later.

----------


## Geezy

Beast,
you look damn good man and you keep people like me, who are trying to lose weight and better themselves, motivated...Keep up the good work man.

-G

----------


## JohnboyF

> Well it seems to be working well as does the evening cardio between pro/fat meals. I am so happy with the way it has been working I will use it over fasted cardio whenever I can. I seem to be burning the same ammount of fat as I do with fasted but it doesn't make me feel tired like fasted does. I am also holding onto muscle better this time around (I cut down low last year just to experiment) which I think is something to do with the change in cardio.



Good to hear PB...i hope the fat loss continues.. I have been using pwo as well and leaned up and added some size... 

:thumbs:

----------


## Random

PB nice work so far!

on a side note! this is absolutely hilarious!!!!




> I have asked you nicely on several occassions not to post in my log, then I asked you a little less nicely, then I was rude about it, however the fact remains you are still posting here.
> I am not interested in anything you have to say. I am bored of your constant lying and attention seeking on these forums. For the last time, leave me and the log alone and go do your own thing.


CD

----------


## perfectbeast2001

cardio only today and tomorrow. Low carb days too  :Frown:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well back at the gym today after 2 days off. Felt great this morn. Energy levels are good.

Chins 3 sets followed by pulldowns 2 sets.
Deads 4 sets 
Seated rows 4 sets
DB pullovers 2 sets followed by some cable work at high reps for the lats.
30 mins stepper Cardio

Have been using more glut and BCAAs PWO but I have cut the carbs in it to 40g + 24g pro.
Carbs on workout days are 150g
high carb day 400g
low carb (non training days) 100g

----------


## perfectbeast2001

up early this morning for chest.

DB flat bench 4 sets
Smith Decline bench 4 sets
Incline flies 4 sets
Cable x-overs 4 sets
abs 9 sets

cardio 30 mins on stepper
40 mins eve on x-trainer.

----------


## BigLittleTim

> Well it seems to be working well as does the evening cardio between pro/fat meals. I am so happy with the way it has been working I will use it over fasted cardio whenever I can. I seem to be burning the same ammount of fat as I do with fasted but it doesn't make me feel tired like fasted does. I am also holding onto muscle better this time around (I cut down low last year just to experiment) which I think is something to do with the change in cardio.


Hey Beast,

First time checking-in in a while. Went straight to your posts first.

Great progress!

Question: I agree; fasting cardio sux. How much time do you allow after your pro/fat meal before doing your 30 min. cardio? How much time elapses after your cardio before you take your next pro/fat meal.

I've been trying cardio in the morning, and I'm either too tired and wasted afterwards from fasting, or I feel like puking if I have my egg-whites and oatmeal before hand. How have you timed it?

Cheers,

BigLittle Tim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

If i had a pro/fat at 8 and my next was due at 11 I would do 30mins cardio at 10. Taking BCAA pre and post cardio too in order to prevent catabolism.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well felt pretty tired today but got better as the day went on. Looking leaner all the time. I will be posting pics when im contest ready as I dont want added pressure at the moment and havent got time to mess about resizing pics ect.

Cardio this morn for 45 mins on stepper/x trainer

legs afternoon using a pre exhaust routine

Leg ext superset with ham curls 4 sets 20 reps
Squats superset with leg press 4 sets 20 reps (by this time we were in pain!)
Close stance hack squats on smith 3 sets 15 reps OUCH!
Calves standing and seated 10 sets 15-20 reps

eve cardio 35 mins x trainer.

I have been tweaking the diet as I go so here is my current diet.

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites (cal 80, pro18), Oats 60g (cal222 carb38 pro9 fat4), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 414, carbs 40 pro 50, Fat 6

WORKOUT

PWO - 1 scoop whey (cal112, carb2, pro23, fat2), WMS 40g (cal140 carb34) TOTALS – Cal252, carbs36, pro23 fat 2

PPWO -- 5 egg whites (cal 80, pro18), Oats 60g (cal222 carb38 pro9 fat4), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 414, carbs 40, pro 50, Fat 6

meal 4 - 150g chicken (cal247 pro46 fat4) Coconut Oil (cal83 fat9g) Broccoli 100g (cal34, carbs 10)TOTALS – cal364, pro46, carbs 10 fat13

Meal 5 - 150g chicken (cal247 pro46 fat4) Coconut Oil (cal83 fat9g) Broccoli 100g (cal34, carbs 10)TOTALS – cal364, pro46, carbs 10 fat13


Meal 6 - 150g chicken (cal247 pro46 fat4) Coconut Oil (cal83 fat9g) Broccoli 100g (cal34, carbs 10)TOTALS – cal364, pro46, carbs 10 fat13

Before Bed – Lean Mince150g (cal246 pro38 fat9) Broccoli 100g (cal34, carbs 10) Walnuts 7 halves (cal93 pro2 fat9 carbs 2) TOTALS cal373 pro40 fat18 carbs 12

DAILY TOTAL Cal 2545 Carbs 170 Protein 301 fat 71

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained shoulders after Breakfast this morning. Felt ok though a little weaker than normal.

Smith machine behind neck press 4 sets
Lateral DB raises 3 sets
cable front raises 3 sets (last set drop)
Shrugs 3 sets
DB upright rows 3 sets

40 mins stepper cardio

eve cardio 40 mins x trainer cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt a little more energetic this morning. I got up a little earlier as I have been reading about pre workout eating. I have been eating 1 hour before workout. Apparently this can mean that blood is still flooding into the intestines and away from muscles. We want blood to engorge muscles and bring them vital nutrients so it is suggested that 1.5 hrs at least between whole food and workout. also took 10g of WMS from my PWO shake meal and took it with BCAA and Taurine/L cart just before workout. Def helped with energy levels.

So anyway... Trained arms and abs this morning.

Dips weighted 4 sets
BB curls 3 sets
Tricep pushdowns 3 sets super set with DB hammer curls
Single arm tricep pushdowns 3 sets
rope curls 3 sets

abs 10 sets
cardio stepper 40 mins
eve cardio x trainer 50 mins

----------


## hardgainer1

beast what is 
WMS 40g

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Waxy Maize Starch, a complex carb which is digested faster than dex due to its high molecular weight. It is the main ingredient of Vitargo. I buy it raw ( lot lot cheaper than Vitargo). I use it as Dex causes me terrible bloating and pain sometimes.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well its my two rest days now. Cardio is still done of course at 45 min AM empty stomach (BCAA before and after) and this eve between 2 hours after pro/fat meal. Same tomorrow.

----------


## s00noma

So your changin your pre workout meal to about 1.5 hours before the workout? Damn, i wonder if me taking in food about 30-45 min pre is hindering gains.

----------


## canadian meat

Hey BP just checking in to see progress and wondering what your BF% is down to now?Once again thanks for the help and info you gave me on my cycle

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey s00noma - Don't know about hindering gains but it certainly felt more comfortable for me and I felt more energetic during workout.

Canadian - Haven't been measured but can clearly see all abs, vascularity everywhere including stomach, seperations in delts ect. Upping the cardio has lost me over 2 kilos of fat during the last 7 days.

I am now 14 days out from comp day. Sodium loading started today. I will be starting at a level of 5500mg of sodium ED and working down to 600mg by the day before the show. Potassium is taken with every meal at 99mgs. So that means today I have had to add 4500mg sodium divided between meals.

Trained back this morn. Kept it nice and high for reps 15+ and just worked at a good pump.

Close grip chins 3 sets followed by 2 sets close grip pulldowns
Deads 4 sets
BB rows 3 sets
Iso pulldown machine 4 sets
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets
40 mins stepper cardio

eve cardio 45mins on x trainer.

All in all I am pretty happy with everything. I have planned out my carb deplete and load and all sodium so thats the hard maths out of the way!! Will adjust cardio this week as needed (may need to drop off a little).

----------


## JohnboyF

Great stuff PB....almost there!

----------


## Snrf

Sounds awesome PB, I'm excited to see pictures....the precycle pics and these are gonna be nuts, like two different people!

Good luck with the show I'm sure you'll kick some ass

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks guys. I was going to post pics weekly but Im kind of holding off until im in full contest shape. Getting lots of positive comments from the competitive guys at the gym which has really helped me. Luckily one of the guys who has competed (and won) a few shows will be competing in the same show and he has been very helpful on tanning and posing ect. Plus he is bringing along a couple of cuban cigars for us!

Trained chest this morn. Awesome pump!! 

Incline DB press 4 sets
Flat DB flies 3 sets
Hammer strength flat press machine 4 sets (chest looked crazy after this!)
Cable x-overs 3 giant sets

abs 10 sets
cardio stepper 40 mins
eve cardio x trainer 40 mins

I have been spending my time at work planning my next lean bulk diet, food is all i can think about!! I cant wait to eat some decent ammounts of carbs  :Smilie:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Great day today. Still sodium loading at 5500mg ED and potassium with every meal.
Read an article today citing a study showing ALA can inhibit fat loss from clen . So I have dropped ALA. In fact that was just one of the negative effects I read about ALA, there were more and quite worrying too. Ill post it in a seperate thread.

Trained legs this morn. This will be my last leg training before comp. Training legs wihin 7 days of c is a bad idea apparently as it makes them look smooth. All high reps today and just going for the pump

Extensions 4 sets 20
Squats (a mix of close,wide and normal stance) 4 sets 20
Walking DB lunges 3 sets OUCH!
Ham curls 4 sets 20
Calves 4 sets 20

stepper cardio 40 mins

Went and practiced my posing with some fellow BBs at the gym for 20-30 mins. Everyone was pretty happy with the way my body looks. I am having trouble mastering the lat spread pose though. Must practice that more!!
40 mins x-trainer cardio.

----------


## thetank

awesome log bro..love reading these thigns when people keep the updates steady..good luck with the rest of your diet and cant wait to see some updated pics.
peace
tank

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks tank glad you like it buddy.

Legs ache like hell after yesterdays training so im limping around a bit. Trained shoulders this morn. Again all high rep stuff for a good pump,

DB seated press 4 sets
DB lateral raises 2 sets with 2 sets of cable lateral raises
Cable front raises 3 sets
Shrugs BB 3 sets
Upright rows 3 sets
Cadio stepper 40 mins

eve cardio on x trainer 40 mins.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

a little arms and abs this morn. Once again all high rep stuff.

DB seated hammer curls 3 sets
Wide grip/close grip BB curl supersets 3 sets
Cable curls 2 sets

Rope pushdowns 3 sets
DB overhead ext. 3 sets
DB kickbacks 2 sets

abs 8 sets
cardio 35 mins
eve cardio 35 mins.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day today and tomorrow. Cardio is still done of course 50 mins morning and 30 eve. Feeling pretty good today and everything is going just as planned. I am obsessing about being able to eat a decent ammount of carbs!! I just want to gorge on oats!

----------


## 1buffsob

Just popping in to check on my boy PB. Looking great brother. Keep it up.  :Big Grin: 

Oh, and LMAO @ columbus.  :LOL:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx buff, hope you are doing good mate.
Another off day today with just 2 sessions of 40 mins cardio. Carb deplete starts tomorrow  :Frown:  Cant wait for the carb up!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back at the weights today. It is first carb deplete day. Down to 100g carbs from oats and green veg. Did a very light but high volume back workout and finished with some abs. Still watching sodium levels of course. Went and did some shopping today (my day off work) and bought lots of great health food stuff for my next bulk (nuts,seeds,dried fruit, PB ect) hmmm i can hardly wait!!

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 20
Bent over rows 4 sets 20
Hammer machine iso pulldown 4 sets 20
Cable pullovers 4 sets 20
rear delt cable flies 3 sets 30

abs 9 sets
cardio 30 mins stepper
eve cardio 30 mins x-trainer

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Second carb deplete day, down to around 80g carbs. Feeling pretty good.
Trained very light high rep chest and tris this morn. all sets around 20 but if i could get a few more i did

Decline Smith 4 sets
Incline DB flies 3 sets
Dips 3 sets
Flat press machine 3 sets
Cable flies 3 sets
Tricep rope pushdown 3 sets
DB kickbacks 2 sets

Cardio 30mins morn and eve.

----------


## JohnboyF

Hey Pb,

I'm not sure if you have posted this but do you use any supps for the pre-workout boost? and crappy days?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Pb,
> 
> I'm not sure if you have posted this but do you use any supps for the pre-workout boost? and crappy days?


Yes mate. Pre workout I take L-car 1.5g BCAA 5g, Taurine 2g, Ephedrine 25mg and a good strong cup of black coffee!

----------


## JohnboyF

gotcha, i could have sworn u were using amp... i could be wrong .. probally am.. thanks man!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Have used AMP before and can reccomend it. Will be trying spike soon. Used Stimulant X today, I do not often use it as it lasts so damn long (like all day!) but it was the last low carb day so it really helped with energy levels at gym and work. Last day of weights today, just did very light circuits (no legs though) and plenty of abs work. Cant wait to carb up tomorrow!!!!! Woohoo the hard bits over!!!!!!

----------


## JohnboyF

cant wait beast for the pics man....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well it was carb up day today. Oatmeal was my carb of choice along with some fruit. Half way through the day I felt a bit "fat" but I think it was just the guilt of eating carbs after so long on such low ammounts. Feeling and looking fine now. Sodium id down to 500mg added tomorrow, Saturday willl be no added sodiom at all. I will be eating lots of asparagus and chomping vit C. Might have a glass of wine on sat night. Been practising my posing to Puff Daddy track - come with me and it looks OK.

I have been working on my diet which will begin after the show (I will be in PCT too) I will gradually ramp the carbs up daily/weekly after the show so as not to get too puffy and fat!! I hope you like the diet it took me a long while to put it together but i am pretty happy with it.

*Breakfast* – 6 egg whites (cals 96, Pro 21) Oats 100g (cals 387, Carbs 65, Pro 15, Fat 5) Honey 1 Tbsp (Cals 64, Carbs 17) Fruit Portion (cals 160, Carb 40)
Totals - Cals 707, Carbs 122, Pro 36, Fat 5

*Pre WO* – 40g carb (cals 170, Carbs 40) 1 scoop whey (cals 112, Carbs 2, Pro 23, fat 1)
Totals – Cals 282, Carbs 42, Pro 23, Fat 1

*PWO* – 80g Carbs (cals 170, Carbs 80) 1.5 scoops whey (Cals 168, Carbs 4, Pro 35, Fat 2)
Totals – Cals 508, Carbs 84, Pro 35, Fat 2

*PPWO* - 6 egg whites (cals 96, Pro 21) Oats 100g (cals 387, Carbs 65, Pro 15, Fat 5) Honey 1 Tbsp (Cals 64, Carbs 17) Fruit Portion (cals 80, Carb 20)
Totals – Cals 627, Carbs 102, Pro 36, Fat 5

*Meal 5* – Lean meat 120g (cals 197, Pro 37, Fat 4) 50g Brown Rice or 100g sweet potatoe (cals 110, Carbs 25, Pro 1) 1 serving nuts (Cals 104, Carbs 3, Pro 3, Fat 9) 100g Fibrous Veg (cals 34, Carb 10)
Totals – Cals 445, Carbs 38, Pro 41, Fat 13

*Meal 6* – Lean Meat 120g (Cals 197, Pro 37, Fat 4) Olives 130g (cals 130, Carbs 7, Fat 14) 100g Fibrous veg (cals 34, Carbs 10) 2 x fish oil caps (Cals 18, Fat 2)
Totals – Cals 379, Carbs 17, Pro 37, Fat 20

*Meal 7* - Lean Meat 120g (Cals 197, Pro 37, Fat 4) 1 serving Nuts 18g (cals 129, Fat 14) 100g Fibrous veg (cals 34, Carbs 10) 2 x fish oil caps (Cals 18, Fat 2)
Totals – Cals 378, Carbs 10, Pro 37, Fat 20

*Before Bed meal* – 140g Steak (cals 228, Pro 35, Fat 9) Flax Oil 1 Dsp (cals 83, Fat 9) 2 x fish oil caps (cals 18, Fat 2) Leafy veg.
Totals – Cals 329, Pro 35, Fat 20

All lean meat is cooked in Coconut oil giving an extra 83 cals and 9g of fat per day.

Lean meat = Turkey or chicken, could be subbed for Venison 100g, Lobster 200g or Crab 200g)
Steak can be subbed for Lamb 100g .

*Grand Totals – Cals 3738. Carbs 415, Pro 280, Fat 95*

Non WO days drop honey, half of fruit from breakfast and both pre and post WO shakes this will drop 998 cals.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Forgot to mention The PCT I will be running after the show will be the Anthony Roberts PCT from the stickies in the PCT forum. I will also be using Myogenx as many members seem to have had success with it. I will be using IGF for the first 4 weeks at 80mcg PWO. I then plan on being off of AS for at least 6 months, I may run a little GH and IGF but that will be it. I really want to spend some time concentrating fully on my diet as I think the use of varied whole foods and organic produce (and no chemicals or sweeteners) will give some good results. I will be using creatine and Beta - Alanine for supps. I am dropping all multi vits as I feel the diet will cater for my vitamin needs. I might add a greens+ to one of my meals though as i would like the inclusion of the friendly bacteria.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

got a video done of me doing some posing today. it looks pretty good. Will try and post it up somehow when i get some time. Worked this eve but off tomorrow for more light posing and rest!!!

----------


## malidfa

great log bro looking awesome cant wait to see your latest pics or vid

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx mal!

Well i did some cardio this morning and i just been chilling and sipping evian water all day. all food is dry and 0 sodium today.
Went shopping and got some chocolate brownies and some Baclava and pringles before the pre judging. Been eating lots of asparagus to help with water retention.
Well my next post will be after comp! wish me luck!!!

----------


## bpm1

hey bro , you dont need luck, youve worked your ass off and that is better than luck. cant wait to hear how it goes, ill be on a cruise all next wk so ill have to wait till i get back to find out, aarrggg!!! ill bet u pull it off!

----------


## fast

Good luck man ! Hard work WILL pay off ! Good Job !

----------


## perfectbeast2001

pics posted of me tonight

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...63#post3404563

----------


## shrpskn

WOW!! Beast...excellent work...you're transformation in the last year has been nothing short of amazing!...now that's what I call discipline and dedication.

Keep up the hard work bud!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## bpm1

holy s***! dude you are a different animal!! u r gonna rip it up!

----------


## jbarkley

Awesome diary of your journey!!!

----------


## luckylou

Check out P90X.com
This is really an Animal of A WorkOut!
Good Luck to You.







> Workout Split
> 
> Mon - Chest 
> Tues - Back,abs
> Weds - Legs,calfs
> Thurs- Shoulders,abs
> Fri - Arms
> 
> Not ideal but i work very late on a Friday and Saturday night so I keep the weekend as off days with just my usual 1/2 hour cardio in the AM. I may look at a new split so if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to input. I'm currently wanting to keep arms to a seperate day as I have trouble putting size on Bis and training them seperate has been the only effective way i have found for them. I used to train chest tris and back bis but they got overlooked and didnt grow.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well as you may have seen in the other thread I did not place in the show, I heard I would have been 4th out of possible 14 people in my class. This seemed to fit with the callouts. I was pleased to be told by many that I had the best legs in show!! Well it has left me feeling happy that i got myself up there and in shape and determined to come back next year bigger!! My main problem was that the first timers is an open weight class and there were some big guys next to me. I also realise I need to work on certain points to improve. These are

1. Back width, lots of work on lats this year
2. Overall size (obviously)
3. posing (needs practice)
4. Bis and Tris.


here are some pump up and show pics.

----------


## Beefkake31

It's all a learning experience the first time around, you did what others don't have the guts to do or can't do so you should be feeling great and you are. And those are some crazy legs you have, especially the tear drop.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Great showing ole chap!

----------


## *Narkissos*

Great showing ole chap!

----------


## Timm1704

sorry i couldnt be there dude, glad you have no regrets about the show, you truly did look awesome, and you know your weaknesses. in the change you already made to your body, lat width wont be a problem

----------


## Timm1704

sorry i couldnt be there dude, glad you have no regrets about the show, you truly did look awesome, and you know your weaknesses. in the change you already made to your body, lat width wont be a problem

----------


## Timm1704

sorry i couldnt be there dude, glad you have no regrets about the show, you truly did look awesome, and you know your weaknesses. in the change you already made to your body, lat width wont be a problem

----------


## Mick_540

beast, I'm lost for words. Most impressive body part is definitely your legs, but its the transformation from what you used to look like compared to these photos that you should be very proud of. Great job.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx alot guys, means a lot to me!!

Well i am straight back at it today. Started new bulking diet which focuses on organic wholefoods. Feeling a bit crap due to the shit food i ate yesterday and my body is still settling itself from the dehydration ect. Started PCT + IGF today too

Worked chest this morn with tris, its good to go back hard and heavy again!!

Flat bench 4 sets all low reps (4-6)
Incline DB 3 sets
Decline Smith 3 sets
Flat flies 3 sets
Cable crossovers 2 sets
Rope pushdowns 3 sets
Bar pushdowns 3 sets

abs 6 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling great today. The new diet is going well and im feeling pretty good mood wise. PCT is going fine and I am even starting to feel a little increase in libido already!!

Cardio this morning for 30 mins pre brerakfast.
Legs this afternoon and my god they hurt!!!

Squats 4 sets heavy low reps, 3 sets wide stance, 1 set front squats
Leg press 4 sets of 12
Ham curls 4 sets heavy
Calves seated and standing 6 sets of 15

I ache like a bitch now!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Oops forgot to add yestersyas training!!

Standing BB military 4 sets
Lateral DB raises 3 sets
BB shrugs 3 sets
BB upright rows 3 sets
Rear delt incline flies 4 sets
All heavy 4-6 rep range

abs 8 sets

Cardio eve 30 mins.

Today.

Chins wide grip 3 sets
Pulldowns wide grip behind neck 3 sets
Deads 4 sets
BB rows 3 sets
BB curls 3 sets
Precher machine 3 sets
Decline seated Hammer curls 2 sets,

All is going well. I am still very lean but i am up to 85 kilos from 82. PCT is going great and i havent added the myogenx yet.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well its my 2 days off the weights. New cardio machine (x trainer) arrived today so will be using that for 30 mins light cardio ED including non training days.
Some of my supps arrived. Just to establish what i am taking supp and PCT wise at the moment.

Supps
Whey Iso (generic powder)
Casein (generic powder)
Creatine (degussa)
Beta Alanine (generic powder)
Fish Oul caps
Tyrosine (generic Powder)
Glut (generic powder) 
BCAA (generic powder)

PCT
HCG 500iu ED
Nolva 20mg ED
Aromasin 25mg ED
Vit E 1000mg ED

still waiting for MyogenX to arrive from BB.com Will also be trying ********* when it arrives.

----------


## Mick_540

hey beast, when do you reckon you will do your next show?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

next year same show in the under 90k class. I will be back bigger and better than before!!!

Well after two days of cardio I was back hitting the weights today. I have changed my split to focus more on putting on some size and adding some width too my back. Cardio ED 30 mins during eve between pro/fat meals. Weights in the morn after breakfast and pre WO shake.

sun - Lower back, hams, abs
Mon - Chest, Tris 
Tues - Quads, Calves, abs
Wed - Upper back (width), Bis
Thurs - Delts, Chest (bench only), abs
Fri - off
Sat - off

Well had to use a different gym today due to the damn easter crap!! Trained at a David LLoyd (a commercial large nationwide facitlity) as I have a five day free pass given to me. I have to say the place was great. Clean, loads of lovely equipment. It was a pleasure to train there. Plus it was full of winpy little guys who all looked at me likje I was from Mars!!!!

Deads - 4 sets between 2-6 reps
Bent over BB rows 3 sets 6-8 reps
Hammer strenth hyper extension machine 3 sets of 12 reps
Stiff legged deads 3 sets 10
Ham curl machine 3 sets 10
Ab machine haamer strength 3 sets 20
Hanging knee raises to the sides 3 sets
weighted pully ab work 3 sets

Woohoo good stuff man, feeling great!!!!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I havent gotten a chance to say congrats on the show man..you really looked awesome!! great work....you have come a long way my friend..amazing.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks getn means a lot mate..

Well I was back in the posh gym this morn with my 5 day free pass. Man it is so nice in there i think im gonna join!!

Chest and tris all reps 4-8 except warup and cable stuff

Incline bench 4 sets 
Flat DB bench 3 sets
Decline Smith 3 sets
Incline flies 3 sets
Cable x overs 2 sets

Dips 3 sets
Standing DB overheads 3 sets
Rope pushdowns 3 sets

Real good pump and felt sore as hell after..

----------


## bpm1

got back from my cruise and looked up your log and i couldnt give an eff that you didnt win bro. what youve done with your body is amazing, great job mate! BTW your legs are FREAKIN SICK!

----------


## std4

great log, great shape and great wheels bro! Congrats on that.I will ask you something - can you summarize in one post all the preparations from 1-2weeks out till the day of the show i.e. sodium, potassium, water intake, carb load, did you have shit load? Also what was your cycle till the day of the competition - did you stick to test prop, tren a and winny?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys.

Quick summary.

Sodium 2 weeks out 5000mg split between meals, 1 week out 3500mg, 5 days out 2000mg, 4 days 1000mg, 3 days no sodium added, 2 day out sodium high foods cut, 1 day minimal sodium (about 600mg contained in sodium low foods and evian water) Comp day shit load 2 hours before pre judge with sodium high fat high and carb high food.

Potaasium 99mg with all meals from 2 weeks out right to comp day.

Water intake 2 gallons all the way up till the day before then sipping only.

Carbs down to about 150g 1 week out. 3 days out carbs up to 400g up till comp. Then shit load at comp.

Dropped prop 2 weeks out, dropped tren 1 week out ran winny and masteron right up to comp day.

Well trained legs this afternoon. Feeling a little weak but still got a great workout and legs sore as hell now. 

Warm up leg ext 3 sets light
Squats 4 sets heavy as i could for 6-8 reps last set close stance high reps,
Leg press 4 sets 10-12 reps
leg ext heavy 6-8 reps 3 sets last set drop set.

Calves 6 sets standing and seated.

Abs 9 sets.

Also did cardio AM on empty stomach.

----------


## Columbus

Just wanted to let you know PB, that you looked awesome....nice dedication and congrats!!!

----------


## Carlos_E

perfectbeast2001, you look good in green. Congrats man!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ironman5151

great log

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Woohoo i turned gree. Thx Carlos!! Appreciate it!

Well pretty good session again today. Up bright and early for upper back and Bis.

Chins 3 sets followed by one set pulldowns 
Hammer strength row 3 sets
Incline DB rows 3 sets
Shrugs 4 sets
Standing cable one arm rows 3 sets

BB curls 3 sets
Preacher curls 3 sets
Cable curls 2 sets followed by a giant drop set with light DBs to finish.

Cardio 30 mins later in day.

----------


## Lexed

I just realized that in you avatar it looks like you dont have a belly button.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^erm.. well i do but i guess it doesnt show too well in the pic...

Another great workout today. Im still using the posh gym and too be honest I dont want to go back to my old one now. Everything is clean and nice and well looked after. Plus because the ppl there are quite middle class they dont come over and try and talk a load of crap while im training so im finding my time is much more productive at the new gym. 

Started with bench (second chest wo of the week) But i will only be heavy benching for chest this WO.
Bench 4 sets up to 150k

Then onto delts

hammer Machine seated press 4 sets up to 75k per side
Seated DB lateral raises 4 sets
Seated cable front raises 3 sets
Incline bench rear delt flies 4 sets
Cable rear delt cross overs 2 sets

Abs 6 sets

Well im really enjoying my WOs at the mo. Considering im 2 weeks into PCT i would say thats pretty damn good. Im loving my organic wholefood diet and im feeling really energised. I will begin my pre workout carb experiment in a couple of weeks when im really settled in with the diet.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

2 days off of weights now. Just cardio to do. Feeling nice and relaxed and in a real good mood..

----------


## shrpskn

This is good to hear...

Congrats once again on Vet status beast...you've certainly earned it.

Respect,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks buddy!

----------


## BigLittleTim

Truly amazing transformation, Beast! You've turned yourself into a _true_ bodybuilder! Regardless of your placement in your first show, you've done something so incredible and admirable, and you've allowed all of us to "come along with you for the ride" through this excellent thread.

Enjoy the down-time with the diet (and the re-introduction of carbs!) and come back bigger and better than ever.

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Truly amazing transformation, Beast! You've turned yourself into a _true_ bodybuilder! Regardless of your placement in your first show, you've done something so incredible and admirable, and you've allowed all of us to "come along with you for the ride" through this excellent thread.
> 
> Enjoy the down-time with the diet (and the re-introduction of carbs!) and come back bigger and better than ever.
> 
>    
> 
> -BigLittleTim


Thanks tim means a lot to me bro. I dont have "down time" on diet BTW. I was str8 back 100% on my diet day after comp. I hate eating shit.

Well second day off of training with just cardio done in the AM. I've been working hard and not had much sleep but im feeling ok. This is my second week of PCT. Yesterday my Myogenx turned up from BB.com (3 bottles). I am taking 12 pills a day. I was ready to test this product with an open mind but I would first like to make it clear - 1. I had to buy the stuff myself, 2. I dont particuarly like Anthony roberts allthough I do follow many of his articles as some are very informative. So therefore it is pretty safe to say I am unbiased. Well i took it yesterday and this morning I woke up with increased sex drive and bigger balls. So far I gotta say I am VERY impressed. Bear in mind that I am running the Anthony Roberts protocol PCT too, however the increase in libido (especially after hardly any sleep due to work) and testicular enlargement were quite a suprise. I am really looking forward to seeing how this stuff performs.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back in the gym today for a heavy lower back, hams and abs session. 

Deads 4 sets
T bar rows 4 sets
Str8 legged Deads 4 sets
Ham curls 3 sets
abs 8 sets

All low reps apart from abs. Feeling real good. PCT going well!!

----------


## S431M7

Perfectbeast, it is a while I that I have looked into your log. "Wow" What a transformation! What's your goal for now beside the Show?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well I am looking to lean bulk this year with my wholefoods diet. I am having a 6 month period off of gear and concentrating solely on food and training. I am concentrating on low rep heavy work and would like to see benches of 200K in the next 6 months.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt really strong for training this morning. The Myogenx seems to be working wonders. considering im in PCT my workouts are great and energy and strength are on the up!

Flat bench 4 sets up to 150k for 2
incline DB 3 sets up to 50k per side for 6
DB flies 3 sets up to 35k per side for 6
2 sets of cables to pump

Weighted chins 3 sets
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets
2 sets overhead rope to pump

All heavy sets used a rest pause this week to crank a couple more reps out.

----------


## S431M7

> Well I am looking to lean bulk this year with my wholefoods diet. I am having a 6 month period off of gear and concentrating solely on food and training. I am concentrating on low rep heavy work and would like to see benches of 200K in the next 6 months.


Man, having seen your pictures from before, all I could say u are really committed to your program. good luck, I will check your log in 3 to 6 month from now.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well everything is going really well. Best PCT I have ever run. Thankyou Mr Roberts!!

I have been training at the "posh gym" still and although I miss my old workout buddies im finding the better equipment and the enviroment great for training. Im there focused on my own with no one hassling me and talking dumb crap while im trying to workout. 

Legs today.

Ext to warm up 3 sets high reps.
Squats 6 sets pyramidding up to 180k for 4.
Leg press (my god a leg press that is smooth and doesnt creak and grind!!) 4 sets last set with 10 pulse reps at the end with a 20 sec pause at the end in a half press position.
2 sets heavy ext.
Calf raises on leg press 3 sets
Calf machine 3 sets higher reps 20-30

Abs 6 sets.

----------


## Columbus

> Felt really strong for training this morning. The Myogenx seems to be working wonders. considering im in PCT my workouts are great and energy and strength are on the up!
> 
> Flat bench 4 sets up to 150k for 2
> incline DB 3 sets up to 50k per side for 6
> DB flies 3 sets up to 35k per side for 6
> 2 sets of cables to pump
> 
> Weighted chins 3 sets
> Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets
> ...


DAMN! a 330lbs bench and flys with 75s.....nice work PB...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> DAMN! a 330lbs bench and flys with 75s.....nice work PB...


not you again. please go away.....

Bit knackered this morning. I've been having quite bad OCD lately but i have kind of got on top of it but im feeling a little drained by it all today. Still had an ok WO though.

Upper back and Bis + rear delts.

Chins wide grip 3 sets
Pulldowns close grip 3 sets
Seated wide grip 3 sets
Standing cable rows with rope 3 sets
Incline Rear delt flies 3 sets
Cable rear delt X-overs 2 high rep sets.

Alternate bicep curls incline bench 3 sets
Standing EZ bar curls 3 sets.

Cardio in eve 30 mins as usual.

Seems like quite a lot of volume but take into account i am never in the gym more than 55 mins. I like to train hard and intense then get the **** out!! Thats if some dummy doesnt try and talk to me mid set!

----------


## 1buffsob

> DAMN! a 330lbs bench and flys with 75s.....nice work PB...


You just can't take the hint, can you? Haha

----------


## thetank

damn you got shredded man...nice job on the dieting bro thats a ****in awesome transformation..i hadnt ever seen a shot of your wheels before dude..they are ****in huge! amazing work beast, props.
peace
tank

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey thx tank. My legs were my weakest part a year ago, i worked hard and made them a priority, im very happy with results.

----------


## Vinlander

> not you again. please go away.....
> 
> Bit knackered this morning. I've been having quite bad OCD lately but i have kind of got on top of it but im feeling a little drained by it all today. Still had an ok WO though.
> 
> Upper back and Bis + rear delts.
> 
> Chins wide grip 3 sets
> Pulldowns close grip 3 sets
> Seated wide grip 3 sets
> ...


I've noticed that as well and am doing the same thing with the intense workout. You have to love the pop-in conversations, though. lol

By the way, did you speak to your friend who is training in MMA? I would love to get his opinion.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I've noticed that as well and am doing the same thing with the intense workout. You have to love the pop-in conversations, though. lol
> 
> By the way, did you speak to your friend who is training in MMA? I would love to get his opinion.


No but i will be working with him this weekend, i will chat to him about his training then post any good info for you. He is prepping for fight in 2 weeks time (k1)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Last workout of the weeek this morning as i have my two off days now. Pretty tired this morn as its been a hectic week with work and everything else.

Flat Bench 4 sets
Seated hammer shoulder press 3 sets
Behind neck smith press 3 sets
Seated lateral DB raises 4 sets
Machine shrugs 3 sets

Abs 6 sets.

Cardio in eve as usual for 30 mins.

Weight is up to 87 kilos from 82 (weight at comp). I have no noticable fat gain!! good stuff!

----------


## Vinlander

Are you noticing any lack of strength or endurance while off gear? Does PCT have any relation to those two attributed, post-cycle?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well two days off the weights and just cardio. Been making an effort to rest up and destress due to work and home commitments ect. Joined up at the "posh gym" so i will be training there as of tomorrow,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Brilliant day today. Been off the weights for 2 days and i joined the new nice gym. Joined up me and the missis and got a pretty good deal to boot as my pal is PTing the memberships girl!! And probably ****ing her too! Anyways the gym is great (David Lloyd for anyone in the UK who knows about this stuff). Most David Lloyds have pretty crap gyms but this one has a great gym with loads of free weights and not many people who use them, beautiful and clean with saunas,jacuzzi, spa, pool, badminton, aerobics for the missis.. the list goes on. I'm very happy with it.

Trained lower back and hams this morning.

Deads 4 sets up to 190k for 4.
Good mornings 4 sets
Hyper Ext machine 3 sets high reps awesome pump.

Ham curls 4 sets
St8 legged deads 4 sets.

Then back in the eve for abs 9 sets + 20min cardio + 10min swim then a lovely spa and sauna.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

*Breakfast* – 6 egg whites (cals 96, Pro 21) Oats 100g (cals 387, Carbs 65, Pro 15, Fat 5)) Fruit Portion (cals 160, Carb 40)
Totals - Cals 643, Carbs 105, Pro 36, Fat 5

*Pre WO* – 40g carb (cals 170, Carbs 40) 1 scoop whey (cals 112, Carbs 2, Pro 23, fat 1)
Totals – Cals 282, Carbs 42, Pro 23, Fat 1

*PWO* – 80g Carbs (cals 170, Carbs 80) 1.5 scoops whey (Cals 168, Carbs 4, Pro 35, Fat 2)
Totals – Cals 508, Carbs 84, Pro 35, Fat 2

*PPWO* - 6 egg whites (cals 96, Pro 21) Oats 100g (cals 387, Carbs 65, Pro 15, Fat 5) Fruit Portion (cals 80, Carb 20)
Totals – Cals 564, Carbs 85, Pro 36, Fat 5

*Meal 5* – Lean meat 120g (cals 197, Pro 37, Fat 4) 50g Brown Rice or 100g sweet potatoe (cals 110, Carbs 25, Pro 1) 1 serving nuts (Cals 104, Carbs 3, Pro 3, Fat 9) 100g Fibrous Veg (cals 34, Carb 10)
Totals – Cals 445, Carbs 38, Pro 41, Fat 13

*Meal 6* – Lean Meat 120g (Cals 197, Pro 37, Fat 4) Olives 130g (cals 130, Carbs 7, Fat 14) 100g Fibrous veg (cals 34, Carbs 10) 2 x fish oil caps (Cals 18, Fat 2)
Totals – Cals 379, Carbs 17, Pro 37, Fat 20

*Meal 7* - Lean Meat 120g (Cals 197, Pro 37, Fat 4) 1 serving Nuts 18g (cals 129, Fat 14) 100g Fibrous veg (cals 34, Carbs 10) 2 x fish oil caps (Cals 18, Fat 2)
Totals – Cals 378, Carbs 10, Pro 37, Fat 20

*Before Bed meal* – 140g Steak (cals 228, Pro 35, Fat 9) Flax Oil 1 Dsp (cals 83, Fat 9) 2 x fish oil caps (cals 18, Fat 2) Leafy veg.
Totals – Cals 329, Pro 35, Fat 20

*Shake middle of night –* 1 scoop casein (cals111, pro 27) PB 20g (cals 131 pro 5 fat 10)
Totals – Cals 242 , Pro 32, Fat 10


All lean meat is cooked in Coconut oil giving an extra 83 cals and 9g of fat per day.

Lean meat = Turkey or chicken, could be subbed for Venison 100g, Lobster 200g or Crab 200g)
Steak can be subbed for Lamb 100g .

*Grand Totals – Cals 3854. Carbs 371, Pro 312, Fat 105*

Non WO days drop the Pre and post shakes but do have a whey only shake pre cardio.


Made a couple of adjustments to diet. Dropped the honey that i had in Breakfast and PPWO. Added a late night casein shake (drunk when i get u0p for a piss). Seems to be working very well for me.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

All is going really well here still. Decided to cut cardio to 4 days per week as i want to put on some quality muscle and im worried about over training with my hectic home and work schedule.

Today was chest and tris.

Decline smith 4 sets up to 140k for 4
Flat DB press 3 sets
Incline machine 3 sets
Cables 3 sets

Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets
Tricep machine 3 sets
Dips 3 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

another good session today. I'm feeling i'm recovering a lot better at the moment and feel generally more energised,

Squats 4 sets one warm up 3 heavy low reps (2 -5 range)
Leg press 4 sets low reps 6-8 range
Leg ext 3 sets 6-10 rep range.

Calf raises 4 sets 6-10 rep range.

That was it for legs today. trying to get some bulk on there!!

Will go do some ab work and maybe cardio later. Also got a deep sports massage booked.

----------


## notorious_mem

deep sports massage now your talkin..lol

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Had a great massage. Real big old dude did it who has years of experience doing BBs massage. It ****in hurt though but i feel great now. He said all was in great order except i have some sinewy muscle build up in my a**uctors which he loosened and has given me stretches to help with. Going back to him in two weeks time. After massage i went to my new gym to have a spa and sauna. AAAH luxury!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

oops forgot to include weds WO. Upper back and Bis

Chins behind neck 3 sets
BB rows 3 sets low rep range
Hammer lat iso machine 3 sets
Lat pull down machine 3 sets

DB incline hammer curls 3 sets
DB machine 3 sets

30 mins cardio in eve.


Today thurs was last weights WO this week. I have just started slin along with the IGF i was running for PCT. I am also running low dose DNP as it is very synergistic with this combo for many different reasons to numerous to list here.
as of next week I will be changing my WO days to sun - lower back and hams and abs. Mon Chest and tris. Tues legs and abs. Weds off. Thurs upper back and bis. Fri delts,bench and abs. Sat off. This gives me a break mid week which should help with recovery much better than 5 days str8 through.

Today

Flat bench 3 sets
DB seated press 3 sets
DB lateral raises 3 sets
Shrugs 3 sets
Rear delt reverse cables 3 sets

abs and cardio this eve.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well just having a couple of rest days. Yesterday I did my IGF and slin with breakfast. I started to hypo so had to get some simple sugars in so it was somewhat of a cheat day as i had rice crispy squres cakes!. Oh well the DNP can take care of those. But be warned slin + igf + DNP = still a possibility of going hypo, although the DNP makes it harder to do so, Lowered my slin dose this morn to 5iu with breakfast so hopefully wont need to sugar load again!!
Can't wait to start my new split next week as the off day in the middle will make a big difference i think. i have been able to move it due to juggling my time round at work so im pretty happy about that. Did cardio yesterday but none today,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

real good day today. Shot 6iu slin with breakfast. Then pre WO shake 80mcg IGF. trained then 12iu slin with Post shake. Worked very well indeed. Feeling refreshed after two days off and looking forward to getting some better lifting this week on my new split. Weight is still 85 kilos but looks like i have added some lean mass and lost a little BF as everyone is saying I look "bigger" ect. DNP is obviosly working as it should. Havent really had any bad sides apart from a little sweating but nothing outrageous.

All rep ranges in the 6-12

Warmup on hyper machine for 3 sets of 12
Deads 4 sets last set 6 reps Failed on 6 with 200 kilos. Good!
Bent over rows 3 sets no warmups now. last set 6 reps failed on 7 140k
Straight legged Deads 3 sets last set 8 reps 140k
Standing ham cables 3 sets

Nice and intense WO loved it!

Back in eve for 12 sets of abs + 20 mins 65% cardio then into the Spa and the steam room to chill!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

same pre workout and post workout protocol as yesterday and had good results today too. Awesome pump and feeling strong.

all 6-12 rep range

Flat bench 1 set warmups. 3 working sets 
Flat flies DB 3 working sets up to 34k per side for 7
Dips 4 sets first set unweighted for 12 then 20k for 12 40k for 8 40k for 6
Cable seated flies 3 sets

Skullcrushers 3 sets up to 50k
Tricep rope 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Had a bit of a twingo in my leg yesterday and still got it today so i have swapped leg day around as i dont want to risk huting myself further with squatting ect. Trained upper back and Bis instead and it was good.

Chins 3 sets wide grip
Hammer strength row 3 working sets 6-12 reps
Hammer strength lat pulldown 3 sorking sets 6-12 reps
Rear delt flies DB on incline bench 3 working sets ""
Cable standing rear delts 2 sets high reps

Preacher BB curls 3 working sets 6-12
DB curls standing 3 working sets 6-12
Air resistance machine preacher 2 sets high reps for pump.

Usual pre and post WO stuff.

back in the eve for abs 9 sets
cardio 20 mins 130 HR
Lovely spa and Sauna (that was fun on DNP !!)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off today. Just took it easy and rested up. My leg feels a good bit better so will try training legs tomorrow morn and see how it goes. PCT is going well. weight is up to 86K with no noticable fat gain. 

Currently running
aromasin 25mg ED
Nolva 20mg ED
Slin 6iu with breakfast and 14iu PWO
IGF 80mcg pre WO
DNP 400mg ED
Myogenx 16 tabs daily.
usual vits and supps

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained legs this morn and my bad leg felt fine. The only prob was I asked one of the "trainers" for a spot. When he got to the squat rack he looked at the weight (190k) and looked VERY nervous. Anyhow I am on my third rep and he is standing about 2 feet away behind me so Im like "mate you will have to get ready with hands under my arms in case". He grabs me and nearly topples me back, so i say "no dont do that just be ready". Then i go 4th rep and he nearly pushes me over forwards!! got two more reps out with him pricking about behind me like a fool. ****ing idiot!! If he did not know what he was doing he should have said before I was in the hole!! Guess he is just used to playing with bands and medicine balls, hence his pathetic skiiny body.

Squats 1 warmup 3 working to 190k for 6
Leg press 3 working up to 330k for 7
Leg extensions on Keiser air machine (for a change) 3 working sets of 12

Calf raises standing on smith 3 sets
Calf machine seated 3 working sets

All in all a very good WO. Went a bit hypo after WO when i got home so chucked some rice crispies down with my porridge and felt fine again. will reduce dose to 12iu tomorrow just to be safe.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just got back from training, damn good session again. Delts and lbench (incline) + abs. I am throwing bench in with delts as i am trying to get my numbers up on the bench and on the advice of a VERY elite powerlifter i am benching twice a week to build mass and power.

Incline bench 3 working sets up to 120k for 6
Hammer machine shoulder press 3 working sets up to 60k per side for 7
Lateral raises with cables 4 working sets 12 rep range
DB shrugs 40k per side (heaviest they got unforunately) 4 sets 15

Abs 9 sets 

weight is up to 86 kilos, considering i am running DNP too that is pretty good seeing as gains are very lean indeed. IGF + slin is the holy grail for me!

----------


## ronan the barbarian

can i ask (maybe) a silly question?

my brother in law used to be a competeing heavy weight bber,till a good few yrs ago he was diagnosed with diabetes,he sort of gave up and went a littl soft but still manages a gym.

my question is using his normal shots do you think he couldget back in shape?benefit from using insulin in line with workouts?

sorry to hijack but you appear to be the most knowledgeable and honest with your use on this forum,
unless im looking in the wrong place.lol

----------


## getpaid

> just got back from training, damn good session again. Delts and lbench (incline) + abs. I am throwing bench in with delts as i am trying to get my numbers up on the bench and on the advice of a VERY elite powerlifter i am benching twice a week to build mass and power.
> 
> Incline bench 3 working sets up to 120k for 6
> Hammer machine shoulder press 3 working sets up to 60k per side for 7
> Lateral raises with cables 4 working sets 12 rep range
> DB shrugs 40k per side (heaviest they got unforunately) 4 sets 15
> 
> Abs 9 sets 
> 
> weight is up to 86 kilos, considering i am running DNP too that is pretty good seeing as gains are very lean indeed. IGF + slin is the holy grail for me!



Excellent log bro, 
I will continue to follow, it has been very inspiring..

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx for the comps guys glad you like the log.
I'm sure your brother would do just fine , however I would get him to see doc first and discuss the use of carbs in diet and how best to utilize his slin with this.
Off day today but plenty of work to do so im off!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

threw a load of idiots out of the club last night and pulled a hammy lifting a drunken fat girl up!! however i took it sort of easy on hams today and still did them and i feel fine. Deads went real well, i was pretty happy with workout all in all. New belt is great (inzer forever) and is really starting to come into its own as it wears in.

Deads 3 working sets up to 190k for 6
Hammer machine hypers 3 working sets
Str8 legged deads 3 working sets up to 130k for 6
ham curls 3 working sets with the stack

Back in eve for abs 6 sets and 20 mins cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well i been a very naughty boy this afernoon, its the last day of my DNP run so i decided to have a cheat evening. Have not cheated since last christmas day. Damn i am eating a SHITLOAD. I think the DNP (600mg) has given me wicked sugar cravings!! I am eating junk and sweting like a mofo, probly done 2000 cals already maybes more, Choccy, cake, ice cream, pizza, damn it tastes fine!! Also it is leg day tomorrow morn so i figured today would be good to get this cheat out the system and then i will be nice and strong and full of glycogen tomorrow!!! Well either that or sat on the shitter all day!!

Trained chest and tris this morn and went great. warups not included although i only warup for first excercise of muscle group then straight into working sets.

Flat bench 3 working sets up to 140k for 3
Decline bench 3 working sets up to 120k for 5
Cable flies 3 working sets
2 sets standing cables high reps for finisher.

Dips 3 sets 20,15,12
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets
Single arm cable pushdowns 2 light sets to finish

Then off to work and home to eat crap!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained legs this morning, didnt feel great at the start but mood improved during WO. 

Squats 4 working sets 200k for 2 being the last.
Leg press 3 working sets in the 12-15 rep range
Leg ext 3 working sets 10-15 reps

Calf raisess on leg press 3 sets
Calf machine 2 sets
abs 6 sets

Had a sports massage again tonight, he found my legs were very tight and he loosened them up nicely. Then i went to sauna and chilled.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day today, just cardio and chilling!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back at it today with upper back, bis and abs. good workout especially bis which i shot with IGF pre WO and were pumped to all hell afterwards

BB rows 4 working sets up to 120k for 6
Pulldowns widegrip behind neck 3 working sets
Hammer strength MTS rows 3 working sets
single arm lat pulldowns 2 high rep sets

Seated DB curls 3 working sets
Preacher curls 3 working sets

Abs 6 sets.

Usual Slin PWO. Will be running some brown top GH as of next week long with the slin and coming off the IGF tomorrow for 5 weeks. I am going to do 300iu brown tops then run some jins and see how the two compare as there is much specualtion at the moment about the qulity of generics compared to jins.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

2nd chest day + delts today. Really good session, totally pumped and vascular in gym and feeling great.

Incline chest press 4 working sets up to 120k for 6
Seated smith shoulder press 3 wroking sets up to 120k for 6
Lateral DB raises 3 working sets up to 24k per side
Front cable raises 3 working sets
shrugs 3 working sets
upright cable rows 3 working sets

Woo good pump and came out of gym feeling tops...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest today

----------


## perfectbeast2001

another great WO today. my new split is giving me much better recovery.
Lower back and hams this morn and i will be back this eve for abs and cardio plus a nice sauna!

Deads 4 working sets up to 200k for 4
BB rows underhand 3 working sets up to 140k for 6
Str8 legged deads 3 working sets up to 140k for 5
Ham curls machine 3 working sets

well happy with those weights and really pumped afterwards. Great!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt a little tired this morning although i had a pretty good sleep. Anyhow didnt feel great for WO but it went well anyhows... 

flat smith 3 working sets up to 120k for 6
decline press machine 3 working sets
DB incline flies 3 working sets up to 30k per side for 8
Cable x overs flies seated 2 sets to pump.

Dips 3 working sets up to 40k added for 8
Tricep machine 3 working sets

Cardio in eve.

----------


## ronan the barbarian

i know its been a while but thanks for the advice will chat to him.been away a bit.lol

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Leg day today, it was real good. Little eph before WO and i was ready to roll!!

Squats 4 sets up to 200k for 4 (failed at 5)
Leg press 3 working sets up to 400k for 8
Leg ext 3 working sets
Calf raises on leg press 3 working sets
Calf machine 3 working sets

Still shooting slin PWO at 14iu with 80g WMS + pro (30G iso)

Back on a little DNP run too and using the infamous red/white caps. Less sides but better results!! lost half a K of fat already!! Looking lean and pumped!! Will get some pics this week..

Back in the eve for abs 10 sets then into the steam room and spa...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day cardio only

----------


## Mike Dura

I admire your commitment and dedication. I wish I trained in a gym with guys like you. Back in the eightees I took for granted that I was surrounded by a gym full of serious bodybuilders. Even though I was just a teen, they admired my work ethic and I admired their incredible physiques and experience. These days, I don't see anyone in the gym who's as serious as I am about going at it. Back in the day, I'd trust anyone to spot me during squats and I felt confident about going to failure or doing forced reps. These days, that would be a mistake.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^yes mate tell me about it!! Mind you all those idiots who look like crap in the gyms are making guys like us look better!! More idiots I say!!! Apart from when i need a spot on leg day...

----------


## Mike Dura

LoL. Yeah but people in the gym kind of gawk at you and I don't know about you but it's hard to keep yourself composed. Sometimes I feel my face twitching. To be honest though, I liked being around people who were better because I'd hook up with them and train even harder. I'll never forget training legs with this Jewish guy Scott Cohen who had freaky huge legs and did it all. Supersets, giant sets, descending sets, super high reps...The next day I'd have the shitz. He was juiced to the gills for sure but this guy trained so hard. I learned what I was made of and at the end of the day, I could confidently say, I can train as hard as anyone down there. I felt proud about that. I love the challenge and I love being thrown in almost over my head. When everyone around you is training like beasts, it brings out your, dare I say it, "perfect beast" LoL 




> ^yes mate tell me about it!! Mind you all those idiots who look like crap in the gyms are making guys like us look better!! More idiots I say!!! Apart from when i need a spot on leg day...

----------


## hillshooter

Beast, I can't find it if you have posted. What is your new split exactly? Call me a copycat.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

sun - lower back and hams + abs
mon - chest and tris
Tues - quads and calves + abs
weds off
Thurs - upper back and bis + abs
Fri - Incline bench and delts + traps

all main body parts get 3-4 excercises for 3-4 working sets of 6-12 reps, always to failure on each working set as i build the weight.
Smaller parts get 2-3 excercises for 3 sets each. again same rep range. 
Ideally it would look like 1st excercise warmup set (no more warmups at all for this bodypart) then 1st set 10-12 reps to fail, up weight then 8-10 reps to fail, up weight then 6-8 reps to fail. Repeat for each excercise apart from warmup.

----------


## hillshooter

looks like a great split. I am going to try it

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I made it specifically to target back width as i was told this was a weak point in last comp. I also added two bench days as i am trying to build strenth and mass in upper body. It all seems to be working well for me.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

edited due to Ross,s stupid post being removed... Thx admin or mod!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Started feeling a bit crappy this morn, i have some kind of bug which is a bit of a cough but no big deal but once into the WO it went great.

Chins 3 sets
DB rows 3 sets up to 40k per side for 10
Lat pulldowns 3 sets
Kneeling cable rear delts 3 sets + one set standing to finish

BB curls 3 sets
Cable curls single arm 3 sets
Standing cable (in fonr bi pose) 3 sets

HUGE pump in Bis, I used glycerol today so i think that helped some. 2 tablespoons in pre WO shake with about 2 pints of water.

----------


## Zelos

Impressive legs , amazing !!!!
It's definitivly your strong point ! 
btw , how seo worked on your bi's ?

----------


## Columbus

ok....sorry

----------


## bpm1

> PB ...you hate me, but this one toss out.....you're body is dying bro....reason why you feel like shit everyday...look how many times you are sticking yourself with shit....comon


sorry to jump on your thread pb i read this post and reacted but ive edited it. sometimes its hard to keep my mouth shut, anyways still following along and watching your progress, peace brother!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx BPM, Columbus I have reported your ridiculous post. How many times must I ask you to stay out of my thread... And you have the nerve to say MY body is dying, Look in the mirror! PPl get ill some times thats life. Get over it and go eat some food.

Good session yesterday and rest day today. Didnt have time to post yesterday as i worked right through till late, anyhows.

Incline bench 3 sets at 120k for 6 
Standing BB shoulder press 3 sets up to 60k for 8 (careful form no bouncing with legs)
Seated lateral DB raises 3 sets up to 14k per side for 10
Front cable raises 3 sets 
Shrugs with BB up to 170k for 6

Rest day with no cardio but im working day and night. Planning on a little cheat day tomorrow and going to an american italian restaraunt for Calzone and choccy fudge sundae MMMMM!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Great WO this morn, still got a bit of a cough and runny nose (as well as everyone else in my workplace) but this kind of made me angry that it might mess with my lifting so i went in to gym psyched. Motorhead on MP3. Some little kid was doing DB curls at the squat rack (where i wanted to Deadlift) and was using vinyl girls weights doing like 200 reps so i went over and headbutted the bar (big bump on head) Growled and loaded bar up with plates. Kid moved away.

Deads 1 warmup followed by three working sets up to 200k for 4
Stiff legged deads 3 working sets up to 150k for 6
Ham curls 3 working sets heavy (dont know weight as plates are just numbered.

That took me 45 mins so i stopped there. Abs later!!

----------


## Zelos

PB how worked syntherol on your bi's ?
amazing legs bro !

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I ran a syntherol log you can read it there in my sig. I was not able to ascertain how much of a result was permanent due to the drastic cut in BF I had to attain before comp, I would say I am now happier with my Bis as they look more even and rounded. I will possiblt try an SEO again there but with my lower BF so i can monitor results more accurately.

Feeling really shitty and ill today. Totally bunged up cou***ng and sneezing ect. Still trained though and i am having off day tomoorow.

Flat bench 3 working sets 130k for 6 last set drop set.
Incline DB bench 3 wroking sets of 40k for 8,
Cable flies 4 working sets of 12..10,8,6

Skull crushers 3 working sets 40k x 8 last set followed by close grip press for 8
Rope pushdowns 3 working sets last set triple drop set.

----------


## Zelos

so the use of seo was not concluded for you ?

----------


## BigLittleTim

> Some little kid was doing DB curls at the squat rack (where i wanted to Deadlift) and was using vinyl girls weights doing like 200 reps so i went over and headbutted the bar (big bump on head) Growled and loaded bar up with plates. Kid moved away.


This is NOT the _PerfectBeast_ I know!  :Sulk:  

_MY_ _PerfectBeast_ encourages _everyone_ to strive to be his or her best, in and out of the gym.

Perhaps now the kid realizes there's no place for him in weightlifting and it would be better for him to be at home watching television and eating snacks.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^LOL well i get a little over excited on deadlift day!! and the vinyl weights were too much for me too take!! I'm hoping it motivated him to growl and headbutt a vinyl DB before commencing his 200 reps.

Back at the gym after an off day yesterday. Leg day with a bit of a cold is not much fun but it went pretty well.

Squats 4 working sets 190 for 6 being the heaviest
Leg press 3 working sets 320k for 10 heaviest
Leg ext 3 working sets

Calves 6 sets
abs 9 sets

----------


## BigLittleTim

P.B., while you're at it, put a bug in his ear that he's not working-out with enough weight, or with correct form, and shouldn't be on the squat rack doing curls _anyway_.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Slip in a word about diet, and eating enough protein during the day, and getting off the fat & sugary snacks...

Kids like that always remind me of who I was twenty years ago. Wonder what my earlier life would have been like if a real bodybuilder, who knew how to work-out, had made me feel at home in a gym...

With the muscles comes the role-model thing, too. Guys will take their cue from you. You've inspired how many guys on A.R. over the years? Don't forget about the young fellas who see you everyday at the gym.

 :Wink/Grin:  

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^ I would dearly love to give advice but it kind of screwed me up at my old gym which is one of the reasons i changed gyms. Many of the guys at the old gym asked for advice on "getting bigger". When the advice I gave them was based around "boring" thhings like diet ( i even wrote out free diets for some ppl) and training those ppl began to talk about me behind my back. They would say I only got results because of the HUGE ammounts of gear i was apparently taking. Now I even helped some guys with cycle advice and was very honest about my own cycles but when my advice was for sensible dose and duration followed by good PCT they started gossiping again and saying I was constantly on gear ect ect... It got real old. The bottom line was that they could not be bothered to do a proper diet or train hard and they would rather blame my results on drug use than admit there sub standard reults were due to lack of dedication. I am trying to keep myself to myself at the new gym to avoid such pettiness. I am however writing a book while i work in the day (im the manager so i get lots of spare time!!) and i hope my experiences in book format might be able to help others achieve there goals!!!!

Upper back and Bis today. awesome pumps!!

Chins 3 sets
BB rows 4 working sets 140k for six being best
Lat pulldown 3 working sets
Cable rear delts standing 3 working sets

Incline bench DB curls 3 sets
Standing BB curls 3 sets
Preacher curls machine 2 sets.

Arms were about to explode!!!

----------


## Mick_540

when's the book coming out pb?

----------


## BigLittleTim

PB,

Yeah, I've gotten some of that too. Still, I try to offer encouragement where I see that it might do some good.

Jealousy is a terrible thing. Added to laziness it becomes truly ugly. If I wanted to become a millionaire, I'd find the richest man I knew and ask him how he did it. If I wanted to become a competitive bodybuilder I'd find the biggest guy in my gym and ask him how HE did it.

Finding out that it's nothing but a lot of hard work and discipline and hanging on when everyone else has let go, and then badmouthing the successful guy who's clued you in on the way to go, is just typical lazy-ass folly.

Congrats on the new job in management, and having the leisure to write a book! Know it's gonna be a great resource for the serious bodybuilder.

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling knackered today from the DNP and hot weather!! got through a workout which in the end turned out well.

Incline bench 3 sets 130k for 6
Shoulder press machine 3 sets with stack
Seated lateral DB raises 3 sets 14k per sider for 10
Seated DB shrugs 3 sets 12 with 40k per side
BB upright rows 3 sets with 60k 

abs 9 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^^ thx tim I hope the book turns out well, its going to be a getting in shape for the average joe type book based on my experiences.

Rest day today.

----------


## JUGGERNAUT69

dude still cant find nothing on clen !!

----------


## JUGGERNAUT69

Help!! cant find your faq

----------


## Zelos

> Help!! cant find your faq


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=269240

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Good session today. I am a little bit unsettled today as i have to work wierd hours and i usually have a day off today but due to bank holiday i am running security for a big party. My OCD goes crazy when times and meals change!! Still i had a good one at the gym and got a good set of heavy daeds out, the heaviest I have ever done under 90k bodyweight.

Deads 4 working sets and 1 warmup last set 210k for 3
Good mornings 3 working sets up to 80k for 10
Ham curls 4 working sets last set a drop set
abs 6 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

worked till 4am so i slept in and made this an off day, I will have to train through the week now but sleep is im,portant!! 
Good party at work last night (bank holiday free party) Swifto was there but he was just a little bit drunk!!!

----------


## DesiBoy

Keep going. Don't give up for no reason. Are you planning going to a competition soon?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^will be competing in April next year. The same comp as i did this year but I will be in a weight class this time (the under 90k Category.
Rest day yesterday, bumped DNP dose to three tabs over the last couple of days just to see how it is. Lots of sweating during night and huge carb cravings which I have just gone with. Will be tapering down this week. Will continue to run GH (blue tops at moment soon to be brown tops) and slin, will be running IFG/MGF again soon too.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Good session today. Chest and tris. I am now wei***ng 93K and strength is up nicely although i am holding a little water I believe (probably from the DNP as i just ramped the dose to 3 tabs out of curiosity)

Flat bench 4 working sets up to 150k for 3
incline chest machine 3 sets
DB flies 3 sets up to 34k per side for 6
cables x overs 3 sets

Dips 3 sets up to 50k for 6
Rope pushdowns 3 sets
machine dips 2 sets.

abs 6 sets

Went for a sports massage this eve. Usual extreme pain followed by reliief!! he did some work on my outer quads which he feels are very tight and are pulling my feet out at an angle. He suggested working more on inner thigh area (a**uctors) by doing ext with feet pointing out and wide stance squats. This should help iron out the imbalance that my outer quads are causing as they are overpowering the rest of my legs.

----------


## bpm1

the thing people dont understand about a therapeudic or sports massage is they are VERY painfull! its very diff from a "fluff" massage as my masseuse would say.its been a while but im thinking of getting one this wk.its expensive ($115 for 1.5 hrs) but worth it. u said your strength is up, did u find u got alot weaker cutting down and getting contest ready? also i just tried no-explode today it seemed to help w/my workout ive been totaly wasted lately w/no energy. anyway this seemed to help alot but i am cutting and was wondering if this might impeade this process, what say u?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

My strength did not drop off hugely during cut. Maybe lost 10-20K off of compound lifts. If anything i am feeling stronger now than ever before. I have completed my PCT and i am off of AS. Using peptides ect and getting some SUPER results. Nothing wrong with using a little pre WO supp if you feel it helps you. I use Eph some days ***ending on how i fee;.

Legs today, real good session.

Squats 4 sets up to 190k for 8 below parrarlell
Leg press. 3 working sets up to 400k for 10 (nearly hurling)
leg ext with feet pointed out as suggested by sports massage guy 3 sets
Leg a**uctors (again to build inner thigh) 3 sets

Calves 5 sets last 2 were sets of 40.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

not much sleep last night, very humid and hayfever season is starting too leaving me with the usual runny nose and sinus probs ect. I hate to take anti H as it makes me too sleepy so i just have to put up with it.

Upper back

BB rows 4 wrojing sets best was 150k for 6
lat puldown machine 3 worjing sets
iso lat cable pulldown 3 working sets
bent over cable rear delt flies 3 working sets

in a hurry this morn so will go early tommorrow and add bis to delt routine.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Great session today. 

Incline chest press 4 working sets up to 140k for 2
Shoulder press to front with BB seated - 3 working sets up to 120k for 6
Lateral DB raises 3 working sets up to 26k per side for 10
Shrugs with BB 3 working sets up to 170k for 8

seated incline bicep curls 3 working sets up to 16k per side for 10
standing EZ bar curls 3 working sets of 12
single arm cable curls 2 working sets

abs in eve

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day yesterday. Plenty of rest and then back feeling strong today for lower back and hams.

Deads 5 working sets up to 220k for 2
Hyper ext machine 3 sets
Stiff legged deads 3 working sets of 120k for 7
Ham curls 3 working sets last set drop set.

abs and cardio in eve.

Off of DNP now. No more carb cravings and i have energy again. Weight is up but i am dropping water by the hour!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

so far dropped 2 kilos of water in 24 hours!! I kinda liked the carb cravings but yes i might try meridia next time if i use for fat loss. This run was really to get the synergy with the slin and igf. It worked as i have def put on some quality lean mass  :Smilie:

----------


## thetank

hey PB still readin your log..take some new pics when ya can..ide like too see how your body has changed since your contest. 
nice lifts btw!! keep it up brotha
peace
tank

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^ok bro I will get some pics and post soon.

Chest and tris today, really good session and totally pumped,

Flat bench 3 working sets up to 120k for 10
Incline Flies 3 working sets up to 36k per side for 6
Decline chest press 3 sets @ 100k for 7

Dips 3 sets up to 50k for 6
Pushdowns with V bar 3 sets.
over head cable ext 2 sets.

switched from blue top GH to browns today.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

pretty awful upper back WO today. Felt like crap, hayfever for the first time this summer and then halfway through WO my guts just turned to water and i been on the bog ever since. Think it was the prawns i ate yesterday, I left them out overnight to defrost and they have totally kicked my ass!!

BB rows 3 sets
Low row machine 3 sets
lat pulldaowns 3 sets
Stomach turns to jelly....
incline bench rear delt flies while squeezing butt cheeks together 3 sets
rear delt cable flies while plugging my ass with a large cork 3 sets ><
Straining on the toilet 28 sets so far and still counting.

Note goji berries do not digest........EVER

----------


## perfectbeast2001

today was supposed to be off day but i was ill during day so slept most of it and tried to get whey protein down when i could. Running up and down stairs to the toilet served as my cardio for the day!! I felt a lot better by evening. So i decided to train bis and abs which i missed yesterday due to stomach upset.
I have a small confession to make. i was going to have a really long lay off from geat but I got back on today after 2 months off. My recovery was sucking big time. I had two choices, train less or jump back on. to sum up my missis replied "DUH i wonder which one your gonna pick!"

A*** Labs provided all AS being used so I am keen to see what results the new gear produces.

Sustaplex (325mg/ml) 2 shots a week 1-12
Decaplex (275mg/ml) 2 shots a week 1-12
test prop (100mg/ml) 1 shot ED 1-3
Turinaplex 80mg ED 1-4

will be adding Var but not finalized how much and where yet.

todays WO.

Decline bench hammer curls 3 sets up to 20k per side
Standing close grip EZ bar curls 3 sets 40k
reverse grip BB curls 3 sets 20k bar
preacher curls 3 sets on air machine

abs 12 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Legs today. Finally fully recovered from my food poisoning. Im now scared to eat prawns ever again. Really wasn't looking forward to legs but after i got into it i felt great.

leg ext air machine for warup 3 light sets
Squats 3 working sets up to 210k for 3
Leg press 3 working sets up to 480k for 7
Calf raises on leg press 3 sets of 20
calf raise machine 3 sets of 30.

I was going to do one more set of squats but as i started the back pump i got was unbelievable, both legs began shaking so i had to move straight onot leg press. Maybe the Tbol kicked in already.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Shoulders and a little chest today.

Incline bench 3 sets 120k for 6
Shoulder press machine 3 sets up to 75k per side
Seated DB lateral raises 3 sets 12k per side for 12
Shrugs with BB 3 sets up to 170k for 6
Upright rows 3 sets on cable.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day yesterday then back at it today. Took it a little easy for lower back today as im getting some wicked back pumps at the moment which are pressing on my sciatic nerve and causing me pain running down my leg. It been checked out by my physio who confirmed that and said it was nothing to worry about but that it would be painful! I'm blaming the Tbol!

Deads 3 sets 170k for 7
Low row machine 3 sets up to 50k per side for 10
Ham curls 4 sets
Standing ham curls 3 sets
abs 9 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

bit of a nighmare yesterday/today. Woke up yesterday with a pain on my inner thigh. I had what looked to be a boil which i thought maybe an ingrowing hair (i have had them here before). Anyhow pretty painful but i went and trained anyway. Finished training and went to work where i hobbled about in increasing pain all day. When i got home my leg had a lump on it like a tennis ball and i was starting to feel ill. Went to A+E who after 3 hours waiting confirmed i had an abcess which must be drained. The abcess has been caused by an ingrowing hair they believe (nothing AS related). Waited another 2 hours (now 4 in morning) and finally got fed up and walked out with a box of high strength anti Bis. Have to book into docs today to have it drained and cleaned.  :Frown: 

yesterday

Flat smith press 4 sets up to 140k for 3
incline DB press 3 sets 40k per side 8-10 reps
Flat flies DB 3 sets 28k per side for 6

Skull crushers 3 sets 50k supersetted with close grip bench 8-10 reps
Rope pulldowns 3 sets

Off day today due to abcess.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> A*** Labs provided all AS being used so I am keen to see what results the new gear produces.
> .


I almost asked you if you paid for your gear from G****L/A***Labs, but then I saw your user title....

Personally, I'm glad to see people getting free stuff. I used to be able to do that...now I pay HRT-prices because I have my 'script :Frown:

----------


## SMAN12b

Damnnnnn Beast......I want Free Stuff too.......lolol

----------


## hillshooter

Beast, any thoughts on the new lab? Can you give a thumbs up yet? I find the sust is super painful.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

LOL yes some was gratis, some I payed for.... As for quality, well currently me and two close friends are running the stuff. Both friends are experienced lifters and AS vets. They both started the gear before me and have made superb gains in strength and size. They have both complained about shot pain. Personally I did not think shot pain was that bad (sus,deca ,prop). I mixed the sus with the deca and the prop with some masteron to shoot them and it cut down on pain alot. My friend is cuting his shots with sterile oil and he now has painless shots.

Just got back from my GPs (doc). I got there and told doc that the hospital had sent me away and told me to get abcess drained with doc. The doctor looked worried and confessed she had NEVER done this kind of thing before... I told her if she would just lend me a scalpel i would do it as i was fed up with the discomfort. She suggested that I tell her what to do and she would do the cutting!!! OMG at this point i was a little concerned!!
I told her to just slice into the middle of the bugger then pull the blade through it. She did it and it hurt like a mother ****er!! Still it worked and tons of horrid liquid came out. Leg feels ALOT better now.

----------


## hillshooter

should have taken video

----------


## 1zach4

wow lol I don't know if I would've trusted the doc @ that point, but hey if it feels better now then it worked

----------


## bpm1

> LOL yes some was gratis, some I payed for.... As for quality, well currently me and two close friends are running the stuff. Both friends are experienced lifters and AS vets. They both started the gear before me and have made superb gains in strength and size. They have both complained about shot pain. Personally I did not think shot pain was that bad (sus,deca ,prop). I mixed the sus with the deca and the prop with some masteron to shoot them and it cut down on pain alot. My friend is cuting his shots with sterile oil and he now has painless shots.
> 
> Just got back from my GPs (doc). I got there and told doc that the hospital had sent me away and told me to get abcess drained with doc. The doctor looked worried and confessed she had NEVER done this kind of thing before... I told her if she would just lend me a scalpel i would do it as i was fed up with the discomfort. She suggested that I tell her what to do and she would do the cutting!!! OMG at this point i was a little concerned!!
> I told her to just slice into the middle of the bugger then pull the blade through it. She did it and it hurt like a mother ****er!! Still it worked and tons of horrid liquid came out. Leg feels ALOT better now.


LOL!!!! U R A BEAST! something about pain though that makes u do funny things, like cutting ur leg open!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling crappy still today due to leg apin and abcess making me feel shitty. Trained a light upper back and bis session. 3 excercises for back and 2 for bis. Nice and pumped but felt like crap.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day today due to feeling like crap yesterday. I want to make sure i am fully recoverd. Been eating some extra carbs ect. I am holding some water at the moment due to the anti bis and the test. Waiting on some aldactone and some aromasin to sort it.

----------


## shrpskn

I've come to hold some AX gear as well Beast...

I'm yet to provide user-feedback to the board as to the strength and quality of their gear.

How would you rate their gear at this point Beast?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I've come to hold some AX gear as well Beast...
> 
> I'm yet to provide user-feedback to the board as to the strength and quality of their gear.
> 
> How would you rate their gear at this point Beast?


Well both myself and my two friends are making huge gains in size and strength with the products. I will say that two of us are suffering with terrible bloating from (i think) the Sus. I am considering changing over to testex to be honest as bloat is not comfortable when you have to be on your feet day and night for work. To give you an idea of size gain (and level of bloat) my weight is up 12K in one week and my friend has put on 15k in 2 weeks.

Legs today

Squats 3 sets last set 230k x2 My best EVER lift
Leg press 3 sets up to 400k for 8
Leg ext 3 sets up to 90k for 10

----------


## shrpskn

^Thanks for the feedback...

Very impressive log here, to say the least...

Keep up the hard work buddy...

Respect,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained this morn as i missed a session earlier this week due to bad leg.

Incline Bench 3 working sets up to 150k for 3 tried 160k and failed just before lockout  :Frown: 
BB shoulder press 3 working sets up to 100k for 8
Lateral DB raises 3 sets 20k per side for 10
Shrugs 3 sets up to 140k for 8.

Feeling a lot brighter today. Anti biotics seem to be doing there stuff. Water bloat is down a little too.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Went to train lower back and hams this morn. Started with deads. Did 3 working sets (and one warmup). Managed my best dead lift EVER (second PB in the last week!) 230k for 2. Had HUGE back pump so str9 legs were crossed off the card till later! lower back machine rows for 3 sets. then 9 sets of abs to finish. Will be back this eve for hammys!!
Really pleased with my lifting at the moment. Im putting on what looks to be some good slabs of muscle too. The only downside is the bloat which makes me look smooth but who cares, i'll sort that next week when my AIs arrive.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well went back this eve and trained hams and calves. Got terrible back pump again and had to cut post WO cardio short because i couldnt cope with the pain!! Thats it im dropping the TBOL and starting the Var. Ive had enough of rediculous back pumps.

Str8 legged deads 3 sets
Ham curls 3 sets
Calf raises 5 sets.

----------


## MrNice

how much have u gained since your show PB?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> how much have u gained since your show PB?


Show weight was about 83K. Im now about 103K!!! A lot of water at the moment though. Probably more like 95k once this water goes.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Good WO today. dropped a little water (back down to 100k) so looking a little better (not much though, still Mr Bloaty!!)

Flat BB bench 3 working sets up to 140k for 6
Decline Bench 100k for 12 3 sets
Flat DB flies 3 working sets up to 30k per dise for 10
Seated cable cross overs 2 high rep sets to finish.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I've come to hold some AX gear as well Beast...
> 
> I'm yet to provide user-feedback to the board as to the strength and quality of their gear.
> 
> How would you rate their gear at this point Beast?


I've never seen someone get free gear and say it sucked. Ever. That includes myself, to be honest.

----------


## Mike Dura

Why did you get banned mrnice?




> how much have u gained since your show PB?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I've never seen someone get free gear and say it sucked. Ever. That includes myself, to be honest.


Well i have actually recieved free gear that not only sucked but was flat out FAKE.. I will not slander the source on an open forum but i will never use again. 
A X ** not only provided samples but also were VERY helpful and user friendly. I must say that it is a pleasure doing business with them which makes a nice change in the AS world.

Had a good couple of sessions today. Felt like shit this morning. Still on anti biotics for leg and hayfever is at all time high levels, asthma and itchy eyes and running nose are not good for working out. However all went well in the gym.

Morning upper back

Chins 3 sets
DB pullovers 3 sets
Lat pulldowns 3 sets
Bent over rear delt cables 3 sets.

Eve arms and abs

Dips weighted (50k) 3 sets of 6
Rope pushdowns 3 sets
EZ bar curls with back against wall 3 sets
Seated single arm cable curls 3 sets

abs 6 sets

Then went and had sports massage, god it hurt but now i feel all loose and lovely!!

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Well i have actually recieved free gear that not only sucked but was flat out FAKE.. I will not slander the source on an open forum but i will never use again. 
> **** not only provided samples but also were VERY helpful and user friendly. I must say that it is a pleasure doing business with them which makes a nice change in the AS world.
> 
> !


I suppose part of the reason that people always give good reviews for free gear is that no source in their right mind would give fake gear to a staff member anywhere to try out. So it's always good reviews, predictably. Then, typically, the staff member becomes a reference/shill for that source, and when they get source checks on them, they say "They're good bros with great products"...

I'm reasonably certain you can't mention them even with spaces in the name, BTW. 

As a side note, I'm curious to see which UGs are left standing after the Chinese powder fiasco's dust is settled.

----------


## pumpd4lif

u r a beast with ur diet bro i commend u and ur legs are freakishly shredded keep on keepin on bro gj

----------


## bigjamie

hey man been following you along for a while great thread Champ keep up the good work

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I suppose part of the reason that people always give good reviews for free gear is that no source in their right mind would give fake gear to a staff member anywhere to try out. So it's always good reviews, predictably. Then, typically, the staff member becomes a reference/shill for that source, and when they get source checks on them, they say "They're good bros with great products"...
> 
> I'm reasonably certain you can't mention them even with spaces in the name, BTW. 
> 
> As a side note, I'm curious to see which UGs are left standing after the Chinese powder fiasco's dust is settled.


Yes i was pretty suprised when one source sent out free fakes along with some legit stuff. Guess he thought i was dumb enough not to notice...
I am very interested to see what happens to the UGL scene now. In fact i have been contacted by two different well known UGLs both begging for help with powder sources. Unfortunately I couldn't help at all as all the powder guys are either in hiding or busted!!

Total off day today. No training and no cardio. Just sitting around at work chilling and eating!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Went and trained legs this morn. Did not squat today as i have some back twinges which i do not want to make worse.

Leg press 6 sets up to 420k for 6
Leg ext 4 sets
Calf raises on leg press 3 sets of 30
Calf raise machine 3 sets 25

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shoulders today.

Incline bench 3 sets up to 140k for 4
DB seated shoulder press 3 working sets up to 36k per side for 10
Seated DB lateral raises 3 sets 14k per side for 10-12
BB shrugs 3 working sets 100k for 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day yesterday. im about to go to the gym and train chest. Dont normally do chest sundays but im lucky enough to have an elite powerlifter coming down to give me some tips.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Yes i was pretty suprised when one source sent out free fakes along with some legit stuff. Guess he thought i was dumb enough not to notice...
> I am very interested to see what happens to the UGL scene now. In fact i have been contacted by two different well known UGLs both begging for help with powder sources. Unfortunately I couldn't help at all as all the powder guys are either in hiding or busted!!
> 
> Total off day today. No training and no cardio. Just sitting around at work chilling and eating!


Many sources get their stuff from the person who was formerly caught faking B****** D***** (I posted about it here and in my blog). Most counterfeits on the market today are from him. 

It's likely that the UG scene is going to get very poor and human grade will make a bit of a comeback.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Many sources get their stuff from the person who was formerly caught faking B****** D***** (I posted about it here and in my blog). Most counterfeits on the market today are from him. 
> 
> It's likely that the UG scene is going to get very poor and human grade will make a bit of a comeback.


 
thats cool with me most of the stuff in the UK is pharm grade anyway. our relaxed laws have made it much easier and there is not a demand for UGL gear here like there is in the states.

Well just got back from training. Had a very productive session as my powerlifter friend gave me some great tips on form for bench. Basically i was not arching properly and i was pausing too long, movement should be more fluid. He also gave me some excercises to improve the first push part of the lift which is the hard bit before lockout. Partial reps from chest to halfway and Very deep flies to get a good stretch and push. The guy is UK prison bench press champ and has lifted 230k at a weight of 88K. Unfortuantely he lost one of his front delts in a motorbike crash but it was still amazing to see him benching on the smith with one arm (110k) and both arms 160k. Not bad for a guy with no delt!

flat smith 6 sets
DB flies 3 sets
Flat press machine 3 sets
Flat bench 3 sets partials

Tricep rope 4 sets
Behind back single arm tri ext. 3 sets
single arm punching movement on cables 3 sets (he likes to do this to train for punching power, i thought i was pretty strong but he absolutely smashed me on weight for this movement!)

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

It doesn't matter to me either, because I have a 'script, and even if I didn't, I'd be able to get anything and everything whenever I ask.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> It doesn't matter to me either, because I have a 'script, and even if I didn't, I'd be able to get anything and everything whenever I ask.


Hmmm.. free stuff *drools*

Anyhows trained lower back and hams this morning. Still got a little bit of a twinge in back and leg (sciatic nerve being presssed on) so kept things a little lighter today.

Deads 3 working sets up to 170k for 10
Low machine row 3 working sets up to 60k per side for 8
Ham curls 4 sets, last set a drop set which i call 666. I do as many reps as i can with the last weight i had on so i get about 10 reps. then i knock it down 2 plates for 6 then again for 6 and then once more also. Great pump!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Day off today as i just felt like i needed more recovery time. I am starting to listen to my body much more. If i feel like eating some carbs then i do, if i feel like taking a rest day i do. Now im not talking about "i feel like eating ice cream" or "i cant be bothered to train today". I am eating carbs if i feel ***leted, and i am taking a rest day if i feel like it will improve my performance for training the next day due to increased recovery time. I still ensure all bodyparts are worked in the week.

Did some abs and cardio this evening.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained legs this morn. Really good session. Feeling strong as hell but didn't push too hard as im still being careful with my lower back.

Squats 3 working sets up to 220k for 3
Leg press 4 working sets up to 400k for 6
Leg ext 3 working sets
Leg press calf raises 3 sets
Calf machine 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Good session again today. Upper back and Bis, Got an awesome pump and couldnt train bis after 6 sets,

Chins 3 sets
Pulldowns behind neck 3 sets
DB rows 3 sets
Standing rear delt flies with cable 3 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets
Cable curls 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had a day off yesterday as i did not feel fully recovered. Back at it today for shoulders + a little incline bench.

Incline bench 3 sets 140k for 4
Standing BB press 3 working sets 60k for 12
Seated DB lateral raises 3 working sets 
Shrugs 3 sets
Upright rows 3 working sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained back and hams today. Back is still slightly aching so again took it easy with weight and kept reps higher.

Lower back machine 3 sets
low row 3 sets
deads 3 sets
Ham curls 5 sets

Abs cardio later in eve.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day yesterday but back at it today. im just going with how my body feels and it seems to like the 2 on 1 off routine. unfortunately that does not fit in so well with work but we will see how it goes.

Chest tris today

Flat bench 3 working sets last set 140k x 6
Flat DB flies 3 sets with 28k poer side for 8
Decline smith 3 sets 100k for 6

Skull crushers 3 sets up to 45k for 12
Rope pulldowns 3 sets

Had a sports massage again tonight with my regular guy. He thinks back problems are down to compressed discs. He has given me a couple of stretches to perform and tried to relese any trapped sciatic nerve with manipulation.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well tried squatting heavy again today. Did ok with slight discomofort but def better than before.

Squats 3 sets up to 220k for 6
Leg press 3 sets 300k x 12
Leg ext. 3 sets
Leg press calf raises 3 sets
Calf machine 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Dropped Var today. To ne honest it made me feel just a little sick every day. Eating is a struggle. I just dont see the point in taking AS if it works against your diet. Ill save it for cutting when being off my food will be a good thing!!

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets
Incline bench rear delt flies 3 sets
bent over BB rows 3 sets

Standing DB curls 3 sets
Seated cable curls 3 sets

Had a HUGE arm pump. I could not even answer my phone for 30 mins due to my arms being so stacked i couldnt bend them!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

felt a lot better this morn and had a good appetite with no sicky feelings. Had a great training session too.

incline bench 3 sets up to 140k for 5
Shoulder press machine 3 sets
Lateral DB raises 3 sets up to 26k per side for 12
Shrugs 3 sets
Front raises with cable 3 sets

abs 6 sets.

----------


## illogik

you dedication is truly amiable great work..

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^thx buddy!!

Well had a rest day yesterday but worked hard all day and night. Lie in this morn after a late nightworking then down to the gym for lower back and hams

Back is still twinging a little but there is not too much i can do about it really.

Deads 1 warmup then 3 working sets up to 220k for 4
Low row machine 3 sets with the stack for 12
Low cable row 3 sets with the stack for 12.
Ham curls 1 warmup then 3 working sets. last set a drop set.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

chest this morning and some tris.

Flat bench 1 warmup then 3 working sets up to 140k for 4
Flat DB Flies 3 working sets of 26k per side for 8
Cable flies 3 sets of 12

Dips 3 sets with 25k for 8
Rope pushdowns 3 sets
single arm tri extensions with cable 3 sets

----------


## TR'05

PB, great log!

I have just gone over it and have a quick question for you. I see that, for PWO, you've gone from dextrose, to oats, and now WMS.

I have played around a great deal with PWO carbs myself (dextrose, dex/malto, bagel, oats, etc.). I haven't tried WMS, although I am strongly considering ordering some. 

Would you strongly recommend it? Also, do you notice any big difference in comparison to the dex & oats?

Thanks very much, PB.

TR

----------


## BigLittleTim

> you dedication is truly amiable great work..



_PerfectBeast_ is amiable...
His _dedication_ is admirable.

 :Wink/Grin: 

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^LMAO^ didn't notice that before.

Rest day today,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Legs this morning. I seem to be dropping a little water after reducing my GH dose to just 2.5ius ED. I will bump back up slowly keeping a watchful eye on sides.

Squats 1 warmup then 3 working sets
Leg press 3 working sets
Leg ext 3 working sets
Calf machine 4 working sets

Legs had a HUGE pump today. I kept the reps between 10-12, I could hardly walk out of the gym.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained upper back and Bis this morn. Again an awesome pump.

chins 3 sets
Hammer row machine 3 sets
Lat pulldown machine 3 sets
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets

Seated hammer curls 3 sets
Seated concentration curls 2 sets (had to stop as couldnt bend arms/!)

Started Caber today to combat prolactin sides from the deca and GH. We will see how it goes.

----------


## bpm1

what is ur weight and bf these days beast, i know u cut down to approx 180lbs for ur comp, just curious where u r now

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Yes mate I should have been posting weight really!!

BF is hard to tell as im holding hella water at the moment but i would guess about 12% (can still see abs when im drier in morning). Weight is at 105K. Im really happy with it as last year i went up to 106 with lots more BF. Looks like im putting on some decent lean mas this year!!

----------


## bpm1

> Yes mate I should have been posting weight really!!
> 
> BF is hard to tell as im holding hella water at the moment but i would guess about 12% (can still see abs when im drier in morning). *Weight is at 105K. Im really happy with it as last year i went up to 106 with lots more BF*. Looks like im putting on some decent lean mas this year!!


isnt that an awesome feeling! im going through a similar experience myself right now. i had no business doing my first cycle, all i can say is i was poorly educated about aas(the reason i started was i got my test levels checked and they were in the low 200's or so, dont remember exactly id have to look), yet i did get on this board at the time i started and i learned alot and still continue learning ed. anyway as of today i am the same weight as when i started my first cycle yet my waist is 6-7inchs smaller, its just amazing to say the least! i have high hopes for this cycle as the best is yet to come (im almost 3 wks into /d-rol 100mg ed wks 1-3/300mg test cyp ew, frontloaded/600mg deca ew, frontloaded/ and ill be finishing with winny 50mg ed 6 wks up to pct) anyway , dont want to bore u, as always i enjoy folowing ur progress, peace bro!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

sounds good BPM!! yes its always god when you are growing!! 

Had an interesting day today. Trained bench this morning with my elite powerlifter friend. We did 1RMs only. He studied my form on the lighter weights and gave me a good few pointers. My main problem is i lower the bar way too slowly and im puffed out before i even lift it!! I maxed out at 162K He maxed at 182K. His 182k is VERY impressive considering he now only has one front delt. His good arm takes most of the weight as the other is withered.

Trained shoulders this afternoon.

Seated smith press 3 sets up to 120k for 6
Lateral DB raises 3 sets up to 22k per side for 12
Front raises 3 sets up to 20k per side for 8
Shrugs 3 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest yesterday but back at it today after a lie in. Im working tonight too for a special electro house night which should be good so im getting as many naps as possible where i can!!

Chins 3 sets
Lat pulldowns 3 sets
Bent over Rows 3 sets up to 140k for 6
Low row machine 3 sets
Stiff legged deads 3 sets up to 120k for 6 (taking it easier due to back)
Ham curls 3 sets
Rear delt bent over cable flies 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had a lay in this morn after a very late night at work, Trained in the eve.

Flat bench 4 sets
Flat DB flies 3 working sets up to 30k per side for 6
Press machine 3 sets
Standing cable x-overs 3 sets

Abs 7 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Arms today. Thought i'd give arms a go on there own for a few weeks as they are beginning to lag.

Dips weighterd 3 sets with 25k
BB curls 3 sets
Rope pushdowns 3 sets
Cable curls seated 3 sets
Single arm cable curls 2 sets
single arm tricep pushdowns 2 sets

Sports massage this eve. Did some work on lower back problems and legs which are tight and bunched. Jesus it hurt!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hectic day today. cant go into details but the place i work was raided by the police and i spent a good deal of time sorting that out,

Did train legs before work though!!!

Squats 4 working sets up to 240k for 2 (new PB)
Leg press 3 sets
Ext 2 sets
Calf raises 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Shoulders this eve after another hectic day and night working.

Incline chest press 3 sets of 6 @ 130k
Hammer machine press 3 sets of 8 @40k per side
Lateral DB raises 3 sets of 12 up to 20k per side
Front raises 3 sets of 10
Rear Delt DB flies 3 sets
Shrugs with BB 3 sets
Abs 6 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rested saturday and had lots of work to do till late. I had a lie in this morning and then went to the gym for back and hams. I am wei***ng in at 101K at the moment. I have dropped 4 kilos this week in mainly water now the Caber is doing its thing. Thanks to that i am looking pretty thick and muscular now rather than a bloaty dude!!

Current AS use

Testex (test Cyp) 1 gram weekly
Decaplex 825mg weekly
Proviraplex (proviron ) 50mg ED
Anavar 60mg ED
GH 3-5iu ED
Slin 10iu PWO
Arimidex .5 ED
Cabergoline .5 twice weekly

Training was ok today but i was a little out of sorts after a stressful week working all in the 10-12 rep range this week so a "light week" 

Lat pulldowns 3 working sets
Deads 3 sets
Hammer iso pulldown 3 sets
Low row machine 3 sets
Stiff leg deads 2 sets (back started twinging)
Ham curls 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

bit short for time this morn so it was a quick blast of chest then off to work.

Bench 3 sets of 10 @ 100k
DB flies 3 sets of 10-12
Cable x overs seated 3 sets

abs this eve for 6 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained arms today felt pretty good and strong. Im wei***ng dead on 100K today and i look to have dropped a little water after adjusting GH dose from 5 to 3iu ED. Will increase slowly as sides allow.

Dips weighted with 50k 3 sets of 10
DB curls 3 sets of 10 up to 20k
Behind neck DB extensions with single DB 3 sets of 10 with 40k
EZ bar preachers 3 sets of 10 close grip 30k
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 10

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day yesterday then onto high rep legs today.

Pre exhausted with super set of leg ext and leg press 15 reps each for 3 sets
Then onto squats 4 sets of 20
Calf raises 3 sets of 25
A**uctors 3 sets on each machine,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rest day today but forgot to log yesterdays shoulder session

Incline bench 4 sets
DB seated press 3 sets
Lateral DB raises 3 sets
Upright rows 3 sets

----------


## Dangerdan

Just caught up on your log beast. Looks like the offseason is going well.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks buddy, yeah everything is going good.

Going to train twice today. so far i have trained back this morn.

Deads 4 sets last set 250K for 1 (new PB)
Lat pulldowns 3 sets
Low row machine 3 sets
DB pullovers 3 sets

----------


## Dangerdan

> Thanks buddy, yeah everything is going good.
> 
> Going to train twice today. so far i have trained back this morn.
> 
> Deads 4 sets last set 250K for 1 (new PB)
> Lat pulldowns 3 sets
> Low row machine 3 sets
> DB pullovers 3 sets


Congratz on pulling 250 beast!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks danger. Yeah i was real happy, quarter ton dead!!! 

Forgot to add last night that i went back to gym and trained hams, rear delts and abs.

Today chest

Flat bench 4 sets up to 160k for one. Had to stop there due to elbow hurting like hell.
Flies DB 3 sets with 34k per side 6-8 reps
Decline bench 3 sets 8 with 100k
Cable x overs 4 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Weds OFF

Thurs Legs after 3 gours sleep!

Squats 4 sets. Puked in set 3. Squatted 250k in set 4 for 1 new PB!!!
Leg press 3 sets of 15
Calf raises on press 3 sets
Leg Ext 2 sets
Claf machine 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yesterday I felt knackered in the morning but i had to go train shoulders. Had a reasonable session but nothing ground breaking.

Millitary press machine 3 sets up to 75k per side for 8
Seated lateral DB raises 3 sets
Shrugs 3 sets
Cable front raises 3 sets

Saturday = Rest

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well what a hectic weekend. loads of work on as usual and my stepson acting like a tit and waking me up in thew middle of the night didnt help. I thought we had burglars so i went down stairs tooled up at 3 in the morn to find a room full of drunk teenagers that my stepson had invited to stay. Slaps were dished out all round!

Yesterday i trained back. This week is a lighter weight high rep week.

BB rows 3 sets up to 120k for 8
Str8 leg deads 3 sets of 8 with 140k
Lat pulldown 3 sets of 10
low row machine 3 sets 10
Ham curls 3 sets of 15
Rear delt cables 3 sets

Today chest

Flat bench 4 sets up to 130k for 8
Flat flies 3 sets of 10 with 24k per side
Decline nech 3 sets of 10 with 100k
Cable x-overs 3 sets

----------


## BigLittleTim

Hey Beast,

How goes it? Glad to hear your strength is WAY up.  :Wink/Grin:  

I asked once, during your last cycle, what you intended for your PCT. You said you planned to have "at least 3 months off of AS directly after competition." and then planned a textbook "Anthony Robts." PCT while continuing to run an AI; running GH, IGF, MGF, SLIN, etc. in _varioius combos_ during "off" time.

I'm wondering how it turned out in actual practice. Have you modified your original line-up, finding certain things have been working while others haven't? How have you combined the various compounds, and at what dosages?

I appreciate your scientific approach, and meticulous record-keeping. It's a great resource for us and will make a good basis for your book.

Cheers, mate.

BigLittleTim

----------


## ACTION8888

looking good

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Beast,
> 
> How goes it? Glad to hear your strength is WAY up.  
> 
> I asked once, during your last cycle, what you intended for your PCT. You said you planned to have "at least 3 months off of AS directly after competition." and then planned a textbook "Anthony Robts." PCT while continuing to run an AI; running GH, IGF, MGF, SLIN, etc. in _varioius combos_ during "off" time.
> 
> I'm wondering how it turned out in actual practice. Have you modified your original line-up, finding certain things have been working while others haven't? How have you combined the various compounds, and at what dosages?
> 
> I appreciate your scientific approach, and meticulous record-keeping. It's a great resource for us and will make a good basis for your book.
> ...


Hey buddy. Well after comp I ran AR PCT along with his Myogenx supp. The PCT worked well and after 6 weeks libido was back up ect. I ran slin,igf and mgf and GH. GH started at 3iu and went up to 5 slowly. The slin I run right through at 10iu PWO. I ran two courses of IGF for 4 weeks each with 4 weeks break in betweeen. I ran mgf during the second IGF run. I awas able to add some lean mass during PCT and kept adding slowly thereafter too. However with the very heavy compound training i have been concentrating on I found my recovery time was totally sucking. I began to feel tired all the time and lacked motivation (overtraining). I was training 5 1 hour sessions per week. I had two options - train less, run gear. I chose option 2. I am in the middle of a basic AS bulker while still running the peptides.

Basic bulker.

1-14 test Cyp 1 gram per week. 
1-12 deca 650mg per week
1-6 Var 60mg ED
6-12 winny 50mg ED
1-14 proviron 50mg ED

running caber to combat prolactin levels and arimi if needed.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off tuesday due to a pain in my arm then i went to see my massage guy who ran some electro stimulation through it and gave it a good going over. All seems a lot better now.

Trained arms today

BB curls 3 sets
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets
DB hammer curls 3 sets
Tricep machine 3 sets
Preacher machine 3 sets
Rope pushdowns 3 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Really good leg session today. Huge pump and felt like puking.

Squats 3 sets of 10 @ 170k
Leg press 3 sets of 12 @ 300k
Leg ext 3 sets
Calf raises on press 4 sets of 20 with stack.

----------


## PEWN

> Really good leg session today. Huge pump and felt like puking.
> 
> Squats 3 sets of 10 @ 170k
> Leg press 3 sets of 12 @ 300k
> Leg ext 3 sets
> Calf raises on press 4 sets of 20 with stack.



strong leg day...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> strong leg day...


yes not bad but that is a light week.. Week before was 250k  :Smilie: 

Felt real lazy this morn so spent some extra time in bed. Went to gym in eve instead and had a good session. Being light week it was all high rep stuff again

Incline press 3 sets at 100k for 10
Shoulder press machine 3 sets of 10
Lateral cable raises 3 sets of 12
Shrugs 3 sets of 10
Front cable raises 3 sets of 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

saturday was rest day.

Trained today and felt good and recovered after a long sleep this morning.
Another high rep week this week (in the 6-12 range). Weight is down to 99K after dropping a little water and some fat. Gear seems to be working great (test,Deca ) but i have added some winny this week and as usual it is making a big difference. Winny seems to be the only oral i can tolerate and it makes me grow and adds detail, I love the stuff.

Deads 1 warmup then 3 working sets of 170K for 8
DB rows 40K per side. 3 sets of 10
Lat pulldowns 3 sets close grip
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 10
Standing lat cable pulldowns 3 sets (new excercise and really felt it in lats)

Returned to gym later for some abs 9 sets then off to the sana and spa.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

forgot to log yesterday/ Been real busy with work!!

yesterdays chest session wasn't great. Ended up with no pump at all and didn't really feel in the mood.

Flat bench 3 sets of 120k for 8
Decline DB press 3 sets of 10 40k per side
Flat flies 3 sets of 12 at 20k per side
Cable x-overs 3 sets of 15
air press 2 sets light high rep.

Today was going to be a day off but i did some sparring (boxing) at work and felt pretty lively so i headed to the gym for legs.

Squats 3 sets of 6 @ 200k
Leg press 3 sets of 12 
leg ext 3 sets of 12
Calf raises 6 sets.

----------


## PEWN

im caught up on your log now... keep it up...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

wednesday was rest day

Today did a great arms and abs session and got real good pump going.

DB curls 3 sets with 20k per side for 10
Dips 3 sets weighted for 10 with 25k
Cable curls 3 sets
Tricep pushdowns 3 sets

abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

another great session this eve. Felt really pumped.

Incline press 3 sets of 10 @ 100k
Military press BB 3 sets of 8 90k
Lateral DB raises 3 sets up to 10 @ 26K per side
Shrugs BB 3 sets 100k for 12
Upright rows 3 sets on cables to finish.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

took saturaday off as its my busy work day (work all day through the night till 4am). Trained back and hams today. Again a real good pump staying in a high rep range.

Deads 3 working sets up to [email protected]
str8 leg deads 3 sets up to 120k for 6
Hammer strength lat machine 3 sets of 12
Low row machine 3 sets of 12
Standing lat pulldowns on cables 3 sets
rear delt cable flies 3 sets

went back in eve for ham curls 3 sets
abs 9 sets 
cardio 20 mins.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

feeling good again this morning. i feel more energetic at the moment. I think my GH dose has finally settled to a comfortable level of side effects. Now im less bloaty and not feeling sleepy all day, Starting to lean up nicely as my diet is cleaned up a little and the GH is starting to work its magic.

Chest today. all 3 working sets

DB Press 40k per side for 10 
DB flies 24k per side for 10
Decline bench 90k for 10
Cable flies sets

later on in the day 30 mins kick boxing (sparring and pad work)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

got a couple of pics today.

----------


## snatchgrip

Jesus man you do look like a beast lol.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx snatch!!

Well another day of feeling great and having a good WO.

Arms this morn. Im starting to get some growth in Bis finally and im relly feeling a better contraction now and getting a good pump. Im making sure i give a good squeeze at the top of each movement.

Skull crushers 3 working sets of 8 @ 60k
EZ bar curls 3 sets of 12 @ 40k
Dips 3 sets of 15
DB curls 3 sets at 18k per side for 10
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 12
Preeacher machine 3 sets of 12

Sports massage tonight. No problems showed up just got a few bits of movement on the spine.

----------


## BigLittleTim

Great new pics, Beast.

You look better... bigger!

 :Bbpump:  

-BigLittletim

----------


## thetank

hey man, you look awesome. definately a huge change from your last pics when you were more bulked, before your show..shoulders and arms look like they have packed on alot no doubt...and i cant believe you still have abs?! props on the progress, you have been kicking your bodys ass, and it shows.
peace
tank

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys glad you like. its good to have others opinions as i dont notice the change in myself as it is so slow.

Day off yesterday apart from cardio and abs.

legs this morn.

squats 4 sets of 10 @ 170k
Close stance smith hack squats 3 sets at 100k
Calf raises on leg press 3 sets
Leg ext 3 sets
calf machine 3 sets.

----------


## manc

kinnel your gettin massive!!!!!!.........keep up the inspiring work

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Shoulders yesterday

Incline bench 3 sets at 100K for 10 (went up to 140k and snapped bench)
Seated hammer press machine 3 sets of 10 @ 55k per side
Lateral DB raises seated 3 sets 12 @ 14k per side
Upright rows 3 sets of 10 @ 50k
Shrugs 3 sets of 10 @ 100k.

also during earlier day i did 10 sets abs and 30 mins boxing.

----------


## BigLittleTim

"Snapped bench"??

 :LOL:

----------


## BigLittleTim

Great shoulders, by the way, Beast.

Question: I've substituted dumbbell front-raises for upright rows, as the upright rows were destroying my wrists as the weights got heavier. _Do you find upright rows indispensible for shoulders, or have you also tried front-raises as an equivalent exercise?_

I seems to me that they both work the shoulder with the same movement, but the front-raises completely remove the stress and twisting of the wrists.

Yours,

BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I widen my grip for the upright rows and it takes the stress off the wrists.


Real busy day today with work but got a good back WO in

Heavy week

Deads 4 sets up to 220K for 1 (pulled an arm muscle so stopped at 220)
Stiff leg deads 3 sets of 120k for 6
Chins 3 sets of 6
Low row machine 3 sets of 10 with stack
Lat machine (pulldown) 3 sets of 8 with stack
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 10

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off on monday apart from some cardio. back at it today for a heavy low rep chest session.

Flat bench 4 sets up to 160k for 1
Decline bench 3 sets up to 140k for 1
Flat DB flies 3 sets up to 36k per side for 4
Cable crossovers 4 sets in the 10 rep range.

30 mins cardio and abs in evening,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Great day today. I went out for a meal last night at an all you can eat chinese buffet. This morning I felt strong as hell which was good as it was heavy leg day.

Squats 4 sets up to 260 for 1 (best ever)
Leg press 3 sets up to 420 for 4
Leg Ext 3 sets with stack for 6 (100k i think)

Went back in eve for

Calves 6 sets
abs 9 sets
cardio 20 mins

----------


## perfectbeast2001

arms today. Tried NO Xplode before training today. I gotta say i was impressed. Great pump and felt pretty amped up.

EZ Bar curls 3 sets of 8 @50k
Weighterd Dips 3 sets of 8 @ 50k
DB curls 3 setsof 8 @ 18k per side
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets of 100k for 10
Close grip cable curls 3 sets of 10
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 10

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Had another good session yesterday. Did 20 mins boxing and the guy training me asked me to go hard on him to give him practice. I told him not a good idea as he is lighter than me. He seemed to think speed would prevent him getting hit. He was wrong as i walked str8 through his guard and split his lips for him LOL. Good cardio session though!

Shoulders

Incline bench 3 sets up to 160 for 1
Shoulder press machine up to 75k per side for 8
Lateral DB raises up to 28K per side for 6
Shrugs up to 180k for 6 3 sets
Cable front raises 3 sets of 10

----------


## Renesis

Nice way to break your friend ;d

----------


## perfectbeast2001

LOL It was character building!!

Well a real hectic couple of days with work all hours. Rested yesterday with no weights and just a little ab work. trained back today and im back to the 6-12 rep range this week.

Deads 1 warmup then 3 working sets of 8 @ 170k
BB rows 3 sets of 10 @ 100K
Lat pulldowns wide grip 3 sets of 8 @ 75k
Rear delt DB flies on incline bench 3 sets of 12 @ 12k per side
Standing lat pulldowns with cables 3 sets of 12.

----------


## Tbone1975

This is an awesome log PB. You're killin' those lifts! Great job! Serious strength.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^thx mate glad you like it^

Chest this morning. Having real probs getting a good pump for chest lately but today flet pretty good.

Flat bench 3 sets of [email protected] 100K
Incline DB bench 40k per side for 8 3 sets
Flat DB flies 3 sets of 10 @ 24k per side
Cable x-overs 3 sets of 15

abs 9 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt kinda crappy this morning but went and trained legs this morn. Felt pretty sick during workout and at points nearly threw up. I put it down to a gruelling leg session but it continued through the day and now i have a temp and feel even crappier so i am eating some choccy and relaxing!!

High rep leg day today.

squats 4 sets of 15 at 100k
Leg press 3 sets of 15 @ 200k
Leg ext 2 sets had to stop due to nearly puking.
calf raises on leg press machine 3 sets with stack.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

still feeling crappy and have had the shits all last night. Went and trained anyway after a good 8 hours sleep.

EZ bar curls 40k for 15 3 sets
Skullcrushers 40k for 15 3 sets
DB hammer curls 3 sets of 12 @ 14k per side
Dips 3 sets of 20
Close grip cable curls 2 sets of 15
rope pushdowns 3 sets of 15

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Stomach felt a bit better yesterday. Went and trained shoulders in the afternoon and had a good session nice and pumped. Again higher reps this week.

DB seated press 3 sets of 12 with 30k per side
DB seated lateral raises 3 sets of 12 with 12k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 12 with 120k
upright rows with cable 3 sets

abs 6 sets

today is rest day with maybe a little cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt really down today. Had lots of stress this week with fmaily and work and i just feel so shitty, When i get like this i generally up the instensity and levels of cardio as i feel the need to punish myself. Wierd i know but its all to do with my OCD, Anyhow

Deads 3 working sets up too 220k for 4
Str8 leg deads 3 sets of 8 with 100k
low pulley row 3 sets of 10 with stack
Hammer mchine lat iso 3 sets of 10 @ 40k per side
Single arm cable rows 3 sets of 12
Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 10

abs 6 sets

cardio 3 sessions of 20 mins through the day

----------


## canadian meat

> Felt really down today. Had lots of stress this week with fmaily and work and i just feel so shitty, When i get like this i generally up the instensity and levels of cardio as i feel the need to punish myself. Wierd i know but its all to do with my OCD, Anyhow
> 
> Deads 3 working sets up too 220k for 4
> Str8 leg deads 3 sets of 8 with 100k
> low pulley row 3 sets of 10 with stack
> Hammer mchine lat iso 3 sets of 10 @ 40k per side
> Single arm cable rows 3 sets of 12
> Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 10
> 
> ...


Good read as always PB Your training logs are always very educational.Glad to here your feeling better.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day yesterday then back today to hit chest this morning.

Smith flat bench 3 sets of 10 @ 100k
Incline hammer press machine 3 sets of 10
DB flat flies 3 sets of 10 @ 22k per side
Cable x 0vers 3 sets of 15

abs 6 sets.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

legs this morning. Got a good pump going and limped out of the gym feeling sick afterwards!!

Squats 4 sets of 10 @ 170k and last at 210k for 4
Leg press 3 sets of 12 @ 250k
Leg ext 3 sets and ended up breaking the machine... OOPS!
Calves 4 sets of 15

Boxing later in day for 30 mins.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling good this morn abeit a little tired from all the extra work ive been doing lately. Its hard to grow when you have to work like a bitch every hour god sends!!

Arms today

Dips weighted 3 sets of 8 with 50k
Curls 3 sets of 10 with 40k EZ bar
DB skullcrushers 3 sets of 12 with 20k per side
DB curls 3 sets of 10 with 14 k per side
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets of 12 with 70k
Cable incline bench preacher curls 3 sets of 10.

Awesome pump afterwards. Unfortunately went a bit hypo after being late with my PPWO but that was sorted with a can of red bull!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Ill write todays shoulder routine in briefly as im knackered after work and im going to bed!

Standing BB press 3 sets of 10 at 60k
Lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10 @ 24k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 12 @ 140k
Lateral cable raises single arm 3 sets of 15
Cable front raises 3 sets of 15.

30 mins cardio done in AM.

----------


## taiboxa

As of now whats your cal intake and ur macro break down?

are you running any orals.. or have you found orals to be counterproductive since most inhibit appetite?

and lastly what does your pre workout nutrition intake consist of?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> As of now whats your cal intake and ur macro break down?
> 
> are you running any orals.. or have you found orals to be counterproductive since most inhibit appetite?
> 
> and lastly what does your pre workout nutrition intake consist of?


4000 cals split 40 40 20. Carb pro in morn tapring off too pro fat later in the day. I am currently running Winny oral at 60mg ED and 50mg Oxy ED. These orals seem to be the only ones i can get on with. I am Very impressed with the Oxys in regards to gains. All other orals i have used have messed up my guts.
Pre WO i eat a carb pro meal 3 hours before WO. Then 30 mins before WO I take some NO Xplod or NO Shotgun. Then during WO sipping some BCAAs. This seems to be working really well for me at present. I gave up on High GI carbs pre WO as they made me feel sick.

Today was a little odd. I felt great but i had no grip strength at all. It wasnt painful but my hands simply had no power, really bizzare!!

Deads 4 sets of 8 at 120k (could not hold on any longer even with straps!)
Chins 3 sets of 8
Low row machine 3 sets of 15.
lat puldowns close grip 3 sets of 12
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 15.
Standing lat cable pulldowns 3 sets of 15

went back in eve for hams

ham curls seated 3 sets of 12
laying ham curls 3 sets of 12
20 min cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

great session this morning, got a good pump going which i usually find hard for chest.

Flat bench 3 sets of 8 @ 140k
Decline smith 3 sets of 8 @ 100k
Flat DB flies 3 sets of 10 @ 24k per side
Seated cable x overs 3 sets of 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day yesterday then back at legs today. got a ****in rotten cold still and its making my asthma really bad at the moment. Could hardly breathe during training and ended up having an attack later in the day. Not good!

Squats 4 sets of 10 @ 170k
Leg press machine 3 sets of 12 with stack
Leg ext 3 sets of 12. 

Felt so ill that i left calves for another time...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I have been very ill with Flu. High temp ect. Just trying to eat all my meals and get better.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

first day back at the gym since the Flu struck. Unfortunately i had to work still while ill as there was no one who could cover me. Not going to the gym for a couple of days pissed me off big time. Still taking it fairly easy today as even though the ill dizzy feeling is gone i still have a cough and cold symptoms.

This morning chest and abs.

Flat bench 3 sets of 12 @100k
Decline DB press 3 sets of 10 @ 34k per side
DB flies 3 sets of 10 @ 24k per side
Cable x-overs 3 sets of 15

abs 6 sets.

went ck in eve for arms

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 10 @ 40k
dips 3 sets of 15
DB curls 3 sets of 10 @ 18k per side
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets of 12

then off for a steam and spa.

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

Hang in there bro! 

I know the feeling when I get sick and get real pissed off not being able to train

----------


## VinceRKG

Beast, Great post, and diest plan, Question....When you refer to" Veg..." or "Veg, Coconut Oil"..how much are you using? And is that Vegtables added with Meals? One more, what is Dex? I am not aware of what it is? Thanks, I was just thinking about this diet, looks like something I can do to get back in shape..Thanks

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Veg i use as much seasonal veg as i can stomach excluding potatoes due to there high level of starchy carbs. I use one desert spoon of coconut oil to cook one kilo of chicked. Dex is dextrose (sugar).

Really felt tired this morning but at least feeling better that when i had flu.

Chins 3 sets of 8
wide grip deads (grip the plates at either end) 3 sets of 10 with 100K
DB pullovers 3 sets of 10 with 34k
Low row mchine 3 sets of 12
Standing lat pulldowns 3 sets
Rear delt cable flies 2 sets of 15.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling even better today. Trained twice. Quads in the AM then hammys and calves in the evening,

Squats 4 sets up to 230k for 2
Leg press 3 sets of 12 @ 380k
Leg ext 3 sets of 15.

Evening,
St8 leg deads 3 sets of 10 @ 110k
Ham curls 3 sets of 12
Calf raise machine 3 sets of 20
abs 7 sets of 20

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day today....

----------


## VinceRKG

Beast, question about the diet again....With the Chick and Brown rice..what can You add to make the taste better??

----------


## perfectbeast2001

*fat free salad cream or ranch, reduced salt soy sauce, the list is endless mate really.

Arms this morning.

Weighted dips with 50k. 3 sets of 6
EZ bar curls 3 sets of 10 with 40k
Bent bar pushdowns 3 sets
Seated DB curls 3 sets of 10 with 14k per side
Rop pushdowns 3 sets
Single arm cable curls 3 sets of 12

Went back in eve for abs 9 sets then 20 min cardio followed by sauna and spa ect.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Another good day today, feeling full of energy. Cardio this morn for 20 mins then to work. it was quiet at work so we got the pads out and sparred for 20 mins. Had agood session and my boxing is getting better, much looser and more fluid. After work it was down the gym for shoulders.

Seated hammer press machine 3 sets of 8 @ 75k per side
Seated lateral raises 3 sets of 12 with 14k per side
Upright rows 3 sets of 10 with 50 k
Shrugs 3 sets of 10 with 110k

then with a huge pump on i went for a steam and spa. Lovely!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

saturday was rest day apart from 20 mins of high intensity cardio which i have started doing to increase my stamina for boxing, and then some kick boxing later in the day.

Sunday went to do back. I have been using NO Xplod recently and for the second time during back workout i noticed my grip compltetely failed during deads even with straps on. I went back later in the eve especially to do deads without any NO Xplod and sure enough grip was back to normal again. I can only conclude that the added pump in forearms affects my grip. Lesson learnt no more NO Xplod on heavy lifting days.

Morn

Deads 1 set of 2 failed and gave up!!
Chins 3 sets of 8
DB rows 3 sets of 10 40k per side.
Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 8 @ 75k
Rear delt DB flies 3 sets of 12 @ 12k per side
Cable lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Back for eve

deads 4 sets 170k for 8 210k for 2 220k for 1 240k fail 170k for 6
st8 leg deads 2 sets of 8 at 120k back began to twinge so stopped on second set
Ham curls 3 sets of 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

chest today. 

flat smith 3 sets of 10 @ 100k
Incline machine 3 sets of 10 @ 75k
DB flies 3 sets of 12 @ 20k per side
Cable x overs 3 sets of 12.

----------


## VinceRKG

Beast, Now this Diet of yours, is this a "Clean Bulking" Diet? What are you taking with it? I have substituted this on to my Workout Program, taken with Test 250 and Win and I have actually gained 7 lbs in 1 week? I mean I have added on lots of muscle and very dense as well. Just wanted to know. Thanks

----------


## Kennedy

Good log mate....any nasty side effects of winny oral and oxy oral only? How are the doses feeling for you as of now?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey guys,
Yes it is a clean bulking diet, when you say what am i taking with it are you reffering to supps or AS?? If it is AS then i will describe below.
I am not running oral only, i added them as part of an ongoing course which is now drawing to an end. I have not noticed any sides from these orals but i have suffered from prolactin related sides from the GH/deca which i remedied using caber.

I am using 1 gram test per week.
600mg Deca (now been discontinued)
proviron 100mg ED
GH up to 7iu ED
Slin or igf in 4 week cycles. Slin at 10iu PWO and igf at 100mcg PWO

I am resting today following a flare up of the hair follicle problem i suffer with on my inner thigh. After a trip to the docs and further reserch i am able to put a name to this problem. hidradenitis suppurativa. It is a disorder that effects about 1% of the population. It is a blockage in the sebacious gland which then becomes infected and oozes puss. No one really knows why it happens and most suggest it is hereditary (i am adopted so i cant answer that). There are some drugs available which can help but there sides are often worse than the pblem it self (accutane being an example). Surgery is a possibilty but again the problem returns in a high percentage of people who have had it. I ended up cutting the swelling out myslef with a raxzor blade (not reccomended). My leg feels better but the problem is that the flare up causes you to feel weak and sickly due to the body fighting against the toxins being released. Hopefully back to training tomorrow.

----------


## bpm1

that sucks bro, hope u get back to normal soon, peace

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well leg has gotten considerably better but still feel a little crap as the body fights the toxins released into the blood stream. Anyhow trained today and it was pretty good.

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 8 @ 50k
Dips weighted 3 sets @ 50k 10,8,6
Seated DB hammer curls 3 sets of 10 @ 16k per side
St8 bar pushdowns 3 sets with stack (70kish)
Seated single arm cable curls 2 sets of 12
Single arm tricep pushdowns 2 sets of 12

Boxing for half hour later in day. Now i cant hear after a wicked ear punch!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Feeling better still today, a little tired still but pretty much back to normal.

Legs
Squats 3 sets of 8 @ 170k
Leg press 3 sets 3 sets of 15 @ 200k
Leg press calf raises 3 sets of 25 @200k
Calf raise machine 3 sets of 25
Leg extensions on air machine 3 sets of 15

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shoulders today. Still feeling weaker than usual.

DB seated press 3 sets of 8 @ 40k per side
DB lateral raises 3 sets of 10 @ 24k per side
DB front raises 3 sets of 10 @ 20k per side
Cable upright rows 3 sets of 10

back in the eve to do rear delt shrugs 3 sets of 12 @ 40k per side
BB shrugs 3 sets of 10 @ 65k per side
Abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rest day yesterday. I woke up today feeling great. Gland on leg has gone right down and im feeling a lot brighter. Has two great workout sessions today.

Morn lower back hams

Deads 4 sets 170k for 8 210k for 2, 210k for 1, 170k for 6
BB rows 3 sets @110k for 8
Low pulley row 3 sets of 12 with stack
Low row machine 3 sets of 10 with stack
Ham curls 3 sets of 10

Back in eve for the upper back

Chins 3 sets of 8
DB pullovers 3 sets of 10 @ 40k
Lat pulldown machine 3 sets of 10 @ 45k per side
Standing lat pulldown with cables 3 sets of 10
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 12

Pumped to all hell and lats ache like a bitch now, all good....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

chest this morning and again a fantastic pump and feel great. On a side not i have stopped using the 2 NO supps i was experimenting with. I used both NO X PLOD and NO Shotgun. Both supps gave me a big DECREASE in strength and especially grip, They made me feel jittery and ill during and after workout.

Flat Smith 3 sets of 8 @ 120k
Flat DB flies 3 sets of 8 at 26k per side
Decline smith 3 sets of 10 @ 100k
Cable crossovers 3 sets of 12.

later on did 6 sets of abs and some cardio (sparring)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Tuesday and wednesday off due to work commitments.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

ended up getting nicked thursday during working hours and didnt get out of cells till late fri morning so that ****ed another session up!!

Back hard at it on friday though for shoulders

Hammer shoulder press 3 sets of 7 @ 120k
Lateral DB raises 3 sets of 12 @ 25k per side
Upright BB rows 3 sets of 10 @ 60k
Front cable raises 3 sets of 12
Calf raises standing 3 sets of 15 with 195k
Seated calf raises 3 sets of 20 @ 40k

Today trained legs this morn

Squats 4 sets of 6 @180k
leg press 3 sets of 15 @ 240k
Leg ext 3 sets of 15

----------


## Titleist

> i have stopped using the 2 NO supps i was experimenting with. I used both NO X PLOD and NO Shotgun. Both supps gave me a big DECREASE in strength *and especially grip, They made me feel jittery and ill during and after workout.*


Same thing happened to me with those. Especially after my workout, I felt terrible (weak, jittery, etc..). 

I just bought a bottle of Applied Nutraceutical's RPM. It's gotten fantastic reviews as far as focus, energy, pumps, etc..go. It also has cumulative effects- meaning instead of 'wearing off' after being on it for awhile, the effects stay the same. It's also said to increase strength.

My workout today will be the first time using it.

I'll start a thread in the supplement section telling my experience with it.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Went down to train lower back this morn but found that when the police had carried out a search of my car they had taken my lifting straps from my bag and not given them back  :Frown:  So i trained upper back and bis (bis were missed earlier in the week) and will buy some straps and go back later for low back sess.

Chins 3 sets of 7
Bent over BB rows 3 sets of 10 with 90k
Hammer lat pulldown 3 sets of 10 @ 45k per side
Standing lat cable pulldowns 3 sets of 15
Rear delt cables 3 sets of 10
Decline DB curls 3 sets of 10 @ 14k per side
3 sets of DB concentration curls 3 sets of 8 with 12k per side (knackered now!)
3 sets of cable curls to finish.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back tonight with some new straps for lower back, hams and abs

Deads 3 sets of 8 with 180k
Str8 legged deads 3 sets of 8 @ 100k
Ham curls 3 sets of 12

abs 11 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

aching today so i know i hit it good yesterday. Chest today then a rest day tues.

Flat smith 3 sets of 10 @ 100k very wide grip
DB flies 3 sets of 8 @ 24k per side
Cable x-overs 3 sets of 12
dips 3 sets of 10
Tricep rope 3 sets of 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

day off yesterday then back for arms this morn.

Im currently down to 2 shots of test per week now along with the igf and GH. I am tapering the AS slowly down to one shot of test per week TRT. I decided to taper slowly as i have noticed abrupt discontinuation causes me hormone related sides such as hives and also HS (the painful lumps i get on my thighs. This slow ramp down seems to be working nicely,

Decline seated DB curls 3 sets of 10 @ 18k per side
Weighted dips 3 sets of 7 @ 50k
Cable str8 bar curls 3 sets of 10 @ 30k
V bar pushdowns 3 sets of 12 @ 60k
Standing cable double biceps 3 sets of 12 
Single arm cable pushdowns 3 sets of 10

abs 8 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good leg session this morning.

Squats 3 sets of 8 @ 170k nice and deep and slow.
Leg press 3 sets of 10 @ 300k
Leg ext 3 sets of 12
Adductors 3 sets of 10
a**uctors 3 sets of 10

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Felt tired as hell this morn so decided to have a little cheat food today and train in evening. Ate some choccy and a kebab as well as lots of clean food, Felt good by the time i hit the gym and looked nice and pumped.

Military press machine 3 sets of 12 @ 60k per side
Seated lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10 @ 14k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 12 at 60k per side
Calf raises on leg press 3 sets of 15
Calf raise machine 3 sets of 15

----------


## mkcay7979

wow your doing great ....I will get there ...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^^thx bud!

Ok had sat off as rest day but had a great day today. Lower back and hams and abs in morn then upper back in eve

Deads 3 sets of 9 @ 170k
Str8 legged deads 3 sets of 7 at 120k
Ham curls 3 sets of 15

abs 9 sets

eve

BB rows 3 sets up to 110k for 10
Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 10 @ 70k
Low row machine 3 sets of 12 @ 70k
Seated cable single arm lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 10

----------


## vitor

Greate thread!

PB-How long have you been on GH?
I am on my 6 month now and it yust seems to be getting more and more effective, even at the same dosage...

By the way, you do deadlift in the morning, and an exercise like barbell row in the evening...Doesnt this "wear" on your lower back somewhat?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx Vitor. I been running GH this time for about 3 months. I ran before for about 5 months. I am planning to continue indefinately this run! I am really start ing to see some results from it now, leaner with an increase in LBM.

I find that splitting the back WO like that actually helps with anyt lower back pain. I do suffer from lower back pain (compression sqeezing the sciatic) but it tends to be after I have done quite a few sets. By splitting the routine and resing well between i have suffered no back pain at all.

Today was chest. Another great pump.

Flat bench 3 sets of 10 @ 120k
Decline bench 3 sets of 10 at 100k
DB flies 3 sets of 6 at 28k per side
cable x-overs 3 sets of 15.

then went off to work and got a full body wax for free while i was supposed to be working hard!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

No training today apart from a little cardio and a sports massage.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

great legs session this morning culminating in a 250k x2 squat which i was very happy with,

squats 4 sets 70k x10 170k x 8 210k x5 230k x 2 250k x2
Leg press 300k x12 for 3 sets
leg ext 3 sets of 10

abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

arms this moring.

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 50k 10 reps
Weighted dips 3 sets of 10 @ 50k
Standing DB curls 20k per side for 8
Sjull crushers 70k x 6 for 3 sets
Close grip cable curls 3 sets of 12 @ 19k
rope triceps 3 sets of 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

felt a little tired today but WO went nicely anyhow.

Shoulders in morn

Standing BB press 3 sets of 6 @ 70k
Lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10 @ 28k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 10 @ 130k
Upright cable rows 3 sets of 10

EVE calves/abs

6 sets of calves 
9 sets of abs.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest saturday then back at it sunday but had to do chest instead of back as i had work so time was at a premium. Good chest session though.

Bench 3 sets 100kx10 140kx7 140kx7
Flies 32.5k per side 3 sets of 6
Hammer incline press 80k 3 sets of 10
Pec dec 3 sets of 15

----------


## ironaddict69

your gettin pretty strong my man!

----------


## number twelve

great log pb keep it up

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys glad your enjoying the log. Missed writing it yesterday due to busy schedule. There was a party at work due to some of us getting charges dropped and bail conditions lifted. We had some cake and fireworks. Then went out to a strip club which was quite a laugh.

training yesterdsay was 2 back sessions one in AM and one Eve.

AM
Deads 4 sets 170kx8 210kx5 230kx1 250k fail 230kx1
Str8 legged deads 120k x 8 for 3 sets
Ham curls 3 sets of 12
abs 9 sets

eve
Chins 3 sets of 7
DB rows 3 sets of 10 @ 38k per side
Hammer lat iso pulldown 3 sets of 8 @ 45k per side
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 15

Today I nearly didnt get up due to not much sleep but the missis complained about missing gym so i went and did legs to punish myself for being a *****!

Squats 170k for 3 sets of 8
Leg press 300k for 3 sets of 10
Leg ext 3 sets of 15.

Ended up with huge leg pump which caused me to fall over while walking from gym.

----------


## number twelve

thats awesome that your lady is there to motivate you

----------


## ironaddict69

wow beast you train heavy almost year round. You get your muscle growth sets in but then max as well, im a firm believer in that type of training (its what i do too) however when i go heavy with deads regularly i hurt my lower back muscles. how do you avoid the injuries?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey there guys. Well I do try to have 3 lighter weeks and one heavy low rep week. That dead session was the last of my heavy week last week. Now i will be in the 8-12 rep range for 3 weeks. I find this is what helps me avoid lower back pain. I also make sure i have good core strength with plenty of weighted ab work. I try if i can to keep squats and deads far apart from each other as both of these are hard on the back.

Arms today.

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 60k 8 reps
Weighted dips 3 sets of 8 @ 50k
DB hammer curls 3 sets of 10 with 20k per side
Close grip bench 3 sets of 100k for 7
Single arm cable preacher 3 sets of 10
Tricep v bar push downs 3 sets of 10

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Oops forgot to log shoulder WO from friday. Been a bit busy as the club i work got taken over and i had to pull extra work to keep the door there. 

Friday shoulders

Seated hammer press machine 3 sets of 10 75k per side
Seated lateral DB raises 3 sets of 12 @14k per side
Upright rows 3 sets of 10 @ 50k
DB front raises 3 sets of 10 @20k per side
abs

Sat off.

Sunday

Back AM 
Deads 3 sets of 8 @ 170k back started flaring up so kept it lighter than normal
Chins 3 sets of 6
Lat pulldowns 2 sets of 10
MTS row machine 3 sets of 10 @ 40k per side
Low row machine 3 sets of 12
Standing lat pulldowns with single cables 3 sets of 12
Rear delt flies 3 sets of 8
Wooo high volume today!!

PM
Str8 legged deads 3 sets of 10 @ 90k
Ham curls 3 sets of 10
Abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Good chest session this morn.

Bench 3 sets of 5 @ 140k
Decline smith 3 sets of 10 @ 90k
Flat flies 3 sets of 8 @ 26k per side very slow with lots of stretch
Cable x-overs 3 sets of 15.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had tuesday off, feeling really drained after a couple of hard lifting days and lots of work to do as well. Tried to chill as much as poss and ate some cheat food to boost energy levels a little. Felt better this morn so went and trained legs. My missis took my video cam down to gym to film me squatting as my friends and I have decided to make a BB vid featuring heavy and/or unusual lifts, just for fun of course. I have a pal who does video editing so he will set it all to music ect...
I am now running just 1 shot of Cyp per week and 7iu GH 5/2. I will stay like that for a good few months now only adding some slin or igf every so often.

Legs
Squats warmup set of 10 @ 60k, 8 @ 170k, 5 @ 210k, [email protected] 250k on video which i will try post up tomorrow.
Leg press 3 sets of 12 @ 300k
Leg ext 3 sets of 12 huge huge pump by this point, unable to walk properly.

----------


## goose

How often do you have sport massage? How does it help you?

Very nice numbers,your going to kill that show this time.....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey goose! Well I go see a guy every two weeks. He gives me 90 mins of heavy tissue work and assisted stretching. It is very unpleasant at the time but afterwards you feel like a million bucks. He has helped advise me on lifting and posture to prevent injury. Also he has worked out toghly balled knots of muscle which could become weak points if left unnatended, These weak points are likely to tear or snap if neglected and heavy lifting is resumed. He basically is able to keep me up to date on joint, tendon and muscle health. His assisted stretching makes sure the muscles have returned to there natural position and are not balled up. Increase in blood flow and vascularity after massage is very noticable and it definately enhances the pumps i get for days after wards.

Arms today...

EZ bar curls 4 sets of 10 @ 50k
Weighted dips 3 sets of 8 @ 50k
One arm DB preacher curls 3 sets of 7 @ 20l
Pushdowns str8 bar 3 sets of 12 @ 75k
Standing double Bi cables 3 sets of 15
Single arm cable triceps 3 sets of 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

few pics taken this morning

----------


## perfectbeast2001

vids of me on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckfjhKnv5ak weighted dips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcwiKX67l1s EZ curls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QslyR2Tw0uI 250K squat

----------


## custcdngsxr

Nice lifts bro, your transformation and progress always amaze and inspire me.

----------


## number twelve

nice lifts PB...btw thank god you had your ipod the music in the background would kill me lol

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^lol^ yes i was listening to mudvayne - dig for the squat.

----------


## vitor

> His assisted stretching makes sure the muscles have returned to there natural position and are not balled up.


I work as a massage/physical therapist so I know how importent that is when you train heavy,(to avoid muscle tears), along with releasing trigger-spots in the muscles. 
My buddy didnt belive in neither streching or massages, and 2 days ago he tore hes left pec on the flat bench, that could be the end of line for him...

Anyway, are you content with the synthol run you had? Did it leave permanat size on your biz? (your bizeps looks well developed like the rest of you now.)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey Vitor, well i dont think the risks are wort it considering the minimal benefits i got from it. It temporarily added a little size but it was uncomfortable and some of it is probably still stuck in my arms now which is not a pleasant though. If it had given me an extra 1/2" permanently i would say its great but it didnt.

Training went great yesterday. Looking pretty pumped and lean and feeling good.

AM shoulders.

Seated hammer press machine 4 sets 80k 12 reps 120k 8 reps 140k 5 reps 80k 8 reps
Lareral DB raises 3 sets of 12 @ 25k per side
DB shrugs 3 sets of 15 @ 50k per side
Upright rows 3 sets of 10 @ 60k
Front cable raises 3 sets of 12

Back in the eve for cavles 7 sets and abs 12 sets. Then my one armed powerlifting buddy showed up and decided to make me do his feats of strength with him. All of which he beat me on. he curled 42.5k witrh one arm, he did a grip machine and doubled my score, one arm tricep with the stack and plates, one arm dead of 120k (it was the dripping that was hard with that). I got some video footage for a highlight reel were going to make so i will post up with thye other vids i alrady stuck up there.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rest day saturday then a nice lie in sunday before back training. Again split back into upper and lower and do 2 sessions on sunday.

Lower AM.

Deads 4 sets of 8 @ 170k
Str8 legged deads 2 sets of 8 @ 120k then stopped due to lower back pain.
Ham curls 3 sets of 12
abs 7 sets

Upper Evening

Bent over BB rows 3 sets of 8 @ 120k
Lat puldown 3 sets of 10 @ 70k
Incline bench BB rows 3 sets of 12 @ 25k per side
Cable lat pulldowns 3 sets of 10
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 10

Then a nice sauna and spa.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Real good chest session today. i was shooting some more stuff for our amature highlight video were going to make so i got some footage to post up too.

Flat bench 60kx10 100kx10 140kx6 160kx1 180k fail 100kx8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5wr52e_ipg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juH78OQocQ0
Incline machine 3 sets of 10 @ 80k
Flat DB flies 3 sets of 6 @ 30k per side
Cable flies 3 sets of 15
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeAJP4tOVGY

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Tuesday was rest day but back today for legs. Going to have a couple of lighter higher rep weeks to give myself some revery time.

Squats 3 sets of 8 @170k
Leg press 3 sets of 12 @ 300k
a**uctors 3 sets
aductors 2 sets
Leg ext 3 sets of 12,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

sorry been a bit late with the updates its been a busy week.

Thurs Arms

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 6 @ 55k
Weighted dips 3 sets of 7 @ 60k
Seated hammer curls 3 sets of 10 @ 20k per side
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 12
close grip cable curls 2 sets of 15

abs 6 sets

Friday shoulders and calves

Seated hammer strength shoulder press 3 sets 80kx12 120kx10 160x4
Seated lateral raises 3 sets of 12 @ 15k per side
front DB raises 3 sets of 10 @ 20k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 10 140k
Calves 6 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Saturday was rest day.

Today my back was feelig a little tender so i kept it a little easier as i do not want a back injury.

AM lower back
deads 3 sets of 8 @ 170k
Str8 leg deads 3 sets of 8 @ 120k
Ham curls 3 sets of 10
abs 6 sets

PM upper back
Chins 2 sets of 8
pulldowns 2 sets of 10 @ 70k
Bent over rows 3 sets of 10 @ 90k
DB pullovers 3 sets of 7 @ 40k
Iso lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12 @ 70k
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 6

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Chest today.

Flat bench 60kx12 100kx10 140kx6 160kx1 170k fail forced rep x2
Decline smith 3 sets of [email protected]
DB flies 3 sets of 10 @ 25k per side
Cable x-overs 3 sets of 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I bought some grippers yesterday to improve my grip strength. Im thinking of doing a powerlifting meet just for fun but my grip is a concern for deads. So i bought some BG grippers rated from 150lbs up to 350lbs. I can close up to a 250. I have been waiting on the 300 arriving in the post to see how i am with that as the 350 i have i cannot close fully. Im really getting into this grip stregth thing its pretty cool. Im going to get certified as a "captain of crush" as i can easily close the ironmind #3.

Trained legs today and had a pretty good one. I had my sports massage last night and my guy was able to sort out a couple of plroblem areas i had in my back. Higher rep week this week

Squats [email protected] [email protected]
Leg press [email protected]
Leg ext 3 sets of 12
abs 6 sets

----------


## smokeyd

just checked out the thread, good work!!!

----------


## thetank

damn man..i havent been on here for a while...you are looking ****in massive! its almost ridiculous how different you look. in all honesty thinking back to the first pics i saw of you on this site, ide of thought it would have taken you years of hard work to get to the size you are now, and youve done it in less then one. im impressed man, ****in A.
keep it up bro, inspiring shit!!
peace
tank

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks guys, Yes im really pleased how things are going. Its mostly been down to my pretty strict diet regimen which can be a drag at times but it does get results.... 
Im still on TRT one shot of cyp per week plus growth and slin. Will be running a cut after xmas.
Havent logged for the last couple of days due to working a few seriously long days. I still trained but i didnt have time to write them up. Basically its a higher rep week so thursday was arms and friday shoulders. All the usual excercises in the 6-12 rep range. Had a nice rest day today. Im feeling great at the moment. lots of energy and really hammering the workouts!! Still been training with grippers too. I am a couple of mm off of shutting the 300lb gripper...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

another good couple of sessions today. Got up this morn after a lie in and went and did lower back. weights in kilos

Deads 10x60 10x170 2x210 1x230 1x250 failed on 260
Str8 legged deads 2 sets of 8x120
Ham curls 3 sets of 12
abs 6 sets

went for a sleep in the afternoon then went back to gym for upper back

Chins 3 sets of 8
Incline bench DB rows 12x30k per side, 10x36k per side, 8x36k per side
Hammer lat iso machine [email protected] per side
Standing rope rows [email protected]
lat cables 3x8
rear delt cables 3x10

Then off for a ncie sauna and spa. I have been using Steel edge pre workout supp. Seems pretty good. plenty of focus without the jitters and it tastes good.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Chest

Well supposed to be higher rep day but i had to try some good 1 reps on the flat bench. weights in Kilos
Flat bench 100x10 140x4 140x5 160x1 165x1 100x10
Incline bench 3 sets of 100x6
Flat flies 3 sets of 10x24k per side
Cables 3 sets 20

New personal best on the flat which i was happy with, more grip strength stuff during the day best of which was a set of 5 with the 250lb gripper

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Tuesday off then legs wednesday.

Squats 15x70 10x120 8x170 5x220 1x250
Leg press 3 sets of 12x300
Leg ext 3 sets of 10
abs 6 sets
more grippers and powerball.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained arms today. Had a young chappie with me who wanted to start training so showed him round the gym ect..

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 8 @ 50k
Dips 3 sets of 20
DB curls seated 3 sets of 10 @ 20k per side
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets of 10 with stack
standing cable double biceps 3 sets of 12
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Back at the gym with my new apprentice today for shoulders. His arms were aching a little after yesterday!!

Seated shoulder press 3 sets of 12 @ 75k per side
Lateral raises 3 sets of 12 @ 24k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 12 @ 75k per side
Upright rows 3 sets of 12 @ 50k

later on i went back to do abs 6 sets and calves 6 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Saturday was a day off (much deserved!) 

Took my young apprentice to the gym for back. Teaching correct form on deads was harder than i had anticipated....

Deads 15x70k 10x120k 10x170k 8x170k 6x170k
hams 4 sets of 10. 
abs 6 sets
cut short due to lower back pain and just trained my pal.

Went back in eve for upper back

Chins/pulldowns 4 sets of 6 (pulldowns at 70k)
Bent over BB rows 3 sets of 10 @ 90k
low machine rows 3 sets of 12 @ 70k
Standing lat pulldowns on cable 3 sets of 8
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 8

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Chest today with my little trainee again. He is only 19 and wants to get bigger before he gets sent down next year. I have been winding him up telling him he will be real popular inside with his slim pretty loooks!! He is very eager to grow!

Bench 10x70l 6x140k 1x170k fail 4x140k 12x 100k
Incline DB press 3x6 @ 40k per side
Flies 3x10x 20k per side
Cables 3 sets of 15.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Had a day off yesterday then legs today. It was my little friends first ever leg session. He was boasting telling me his legs were super strong and he would have no worries. He didnt realise we would be squatting.

Squats 15x70k 10x170k 10x170k 5x220k
Leg press 3 sets of 20x200k
Leg ext 3 sets of 15

abs 9 sets
sauna and spa.

Also wanted to say a big thankyou to Neil at SNC http://www.sncdirect.com for providing some well priced supps for me to try. I used H blocker for pre workout and ON 2222 liquid aminos. Also used MX L57 fat burner. So far so good. I can certainly say the H blocker was very good and i had a huge pump on leaving gym.

----------


## crazycrab

Yea squats starting out can be tuff. I probably could'nt count how many times i almost went through the mirror in front of the squat rack. It's good he has someone to help him on form. Too many guy just go in and sling weights. No form at all

looking Good!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Well didnt have time to update last night as i went straight from work to a party to celebrate mine and my friend Lees B'day. It got real messy. Everyone was hammered except me. I ended up looking after them all as usual. Lee was walking round the club with his dick out and the girls were all playing with each other tits. Apart from the tits it was stressfull!

Yesterday arms

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 12 @ 40k
Dips 3 sets of 8 @ 50k
DB curls 3 sets of 10 @ 20k per side
V bar pushdowns 3 sets of 12 with stack (about 70k)
Standing double biceps on cables 3 sets of 12
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 12

Today shoulders 

Seated press on machine [email protected] per side [email protected] per side [email protected] per side [email protected] per side
Lateral DB riases 3 sets of 10 @ 25k per side
Front raises 3 sets of 10 @ 20 k per side
Upright cable rows 3 sets of 12
Abs 6 sets 
Calves 3 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well its been a bomkers few days. Been VERY busy with work and also been out a lot as its my **ay today and ive had to catch up with some old friends and family. Its been nice and had a good couple of days. Still training but just kept it to the basics this week in the 6-12 rep range. I avoided deads on sunday as i felt my lower back could do with a nice break. Had a good session though with a huge pump and the same went for chest. Just basic stuff but a good session none the less. Had a day off today and just chilled with a bit of birthday cake!

----------


## ramsay_1

are you going to compete again next year?

----------


## BigLittleTim

> He is only 19 and wants to get bigger before he gets _sent down_ next year.


Expelled from University... or goes to prison? 

American minds want to know...  :Wink/Grin: 

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Ramsay - yes April in the same comp as last year. I will be in the intermediates class.
Tim - hey buddy. Hes going to prison. He is scared shitless. He is a nice kid he will not do well inside....

Great day today. I felt pretty tired but went and trained legs anyhow. 

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] that 265 was a PB for me  :Smilie: 
Leg press 3 sets of [email protected]
Leg ext 3 sets of 10

went back in eve for abs 12 sets then a nice sauna  :Wink:

----------


## BigLittleTim

Beast,

Sorry to hear about your bud's sentence. I _actually_ thought you meant he was getting expelled from University.  :Tear: 

Looking _great_ in your most recent pics. Excellent work! As always, an inspiration.

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx tim. Yeah shame about my pal but then if you cant do the time , dont do the crime!!

REally good session again today. had a great pump in my arms and they ache good now..

Dips 3 sets of 8 @ 50k
EZ bar curls 3 sets of 10 @ 50k
Seated DB curls 3 sets of 10 @ 22k per side
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets of 15 @ 80k

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Bit tired this morn after a late night. Went down for a shoulder session this morn then back in the eve for a couple of bits.

Incline bench 3 sets of 10 @ 100k
Seated DB press 3 sets of 6 @ 40k per side.
Seated lateral raises 3 sets of 10 @ 14k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 12 @ 100k

eve

3 sets of 15 ham curls
3 sets of 25 calf raises
8 sets of abs

----------


## perfectbeast2001

saturday was rest day as usual. Tried to get some good sleep and rest. Today was back. Unfortunately my grip let me down this morn for deads. I have been using grippers and a powerball but they are somewhat addictive and i fear i have slightly over done it with forearms and grip training this week!!

Deads 15x70k 12x120k 8x170k 8x170k 
str8 leg deads 3 sets of 8x120k
abs 3 sets

afternoon
bent over rows outward grip 3 sets of 12x70k
Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 10x65k
Standing cable pullovers 3 sets of 12
Seated lat cable pulldowns 3 sets of 12
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 12
abs 3 sets of 20

Great pump in the lats really good session in eve. Then went for a steam room and spa.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Traineed chest with a powerlifter friend today. Did some overloading which was good. 

Flat bench 15x60k 10x100k 5x140k 1x165k 4x180k overloads (only lower bar myself then assisted bacj up)
Seated machine press 3 sets of 10x100k
Pec dec 3 sets of 10 with stack
Incline flies 2 sets of 15 at 20k per side

----------


## perfectbeast2001

been a bad time for me in the last week. I managed to get some sort of food poisoning and have been basically sat on the toilet for the last few days. I have been drinking plenty of whey in an effort to maintain fluid and protein levels. Still feeling really crappy and i ache espcially in my back and legs. I think i will be out of the gym till after christmas and give myself some rest.
Have a great christmas guys  :Smilie:

----------


## Renesis

Omg food poisoning and then you drank whey to maintain protein levels?? How did you not sh*t out your stomach?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I ws actually able to hold whey isolate down where as solids were immediately expelled!

----------


## ironaddict69

Interesting. Ill try my weight gainers next time Im sick and not able to get food down, I like that idea. Thanks BEAST!

----------


## Mazzive_T

> Revised Diet
> 
> Pre Cardio - 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) skimmed milk 200ml(cal120, carb 12.3, pro8.7, fat0.1) TOTALS - cal232, carb14.8 pro31.7, fat1.6
> 
> Meal 1 - 8 egg whites (cal 116, pro24), Oats 120g (cal300 carb80 pro14 fat8.5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). skimmed milk 200ml(cal120, carb 12.3, pro8.7, fat0.1) sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 649, carbs 94.8, pro 69.7, Fat 10.1
> 
> Meal 2 - Tuna 1 tin (cal 145,carb0 pro31 fat1), Oats 120g (cal300 carb80 pro14 fat8.5) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5), skimmed milk 200ml(cal120, carb 12.3, pro8.7, fat0.1), Dried Fruit 30g (cal73, carbs 19.2). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 750, carbs 114, pro 76.7, fat 11.6
> 
> Pre workout - 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) Powdered Oats 50g (cal180, carbs31, pro5, fat4) Grapefruit Juice (cal95 carbs21.5) TOTALS - cal387 carbs55 fat4.5 pro28
> ...



hi beast merry xmas, long time no speak! Just reading your diet as im looking for new ideas for my bulking cycle, just got a few questions if you dont mind, and sorry if u think im hijacking your thread!

1. When you say a scoop of whey, how much in g was the scoop and what was the name of the whey u used? Would Reflex Instant Whey do?

2. you eat 300g chicken at one time, was this just picked off a cooked chicken? or was it the packed stuff?

3. when you say veg, is that like green beans and stuff like that but steamed?

5. do you think i could sub the 120g oats for 120g worth of oatibix?

6. The brown rice, how did u do it, boiled? steamed? and can it be bought in your average joe supermarket?

thanks in advance. T.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> hi beast merry xmas, long time no speak! Just reading your diet as im looking for new ideas for my bulking cycle, just got a few questions if you dont mind, and sorry if u think im hijacking your thread! *No worries mate, this is a very old diet of mine and too be honest I would not use it now as the pro and cals are a little too high really.*
> 
> 1. When you say a scoop of whey, how much in g was the scoop and what was the name of the whey u used? Would Reflex Instant Whey do? *it was one scoop of dymatize whey which is about 22g of protein per scoop, yes you could use reflex.*
> 
> 2. you eat 300g chicken at one time, was this just picked off a cooked chicken? or was it the packed stuff? *chicken breast cooked in a pan chooped up with onion and a little coconut oil.*
> 
> 3. when you say veg, is that like green beans and stuff like that but steamed? *yes a variety of fresh veg*
> 
> 5. do you think i could sub the 120g oats for 120g worth of oatibix? *Not great but i guess you could, the GI rating will be much higher for oatibix*
> ...


 
hope that helps mate.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Merry Xmas all of you. I havent trained for the last week due to illness then i had christmas off as the gym was shut. Hopefully this time will give my immune system a well needed boost and allow me to grow stronger. I have made a decision not to compete this year in the BB comp as i have been unwell a couple of times in the past months and i just dont think it would be wise to stress my body by dieting down. I want to spend the next year getting bigger still with particular focus on trying to be as healthy as possible and hopefully boost immune function. I will be looking to compete in some powerlifting comps this year though.
Training resumes tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## llrockyll

couple questions if u dont mind. 
are going to have before and after pics for this cycle?

are u training in different rep ranges week to week?

is this ur best cycle uve ran?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> couple questions if u dont mind. 
> are going to have before and after pics for this cycle?
> 
> are u training in different rep ranges week to week?
> 
> is this ur best cycle uve ran?


 
This thread is 23 pages long and spans a couple of years so which cycle are you talking about? At the moment im running TRT at 250mg per week plus gh and slin or igf. As for rep range i do 3 weeks in the 6-12 rep range then 1 week in the 1-5 rep range. I find this gives a good balance of building size and strength while allowing decent recovery between very heavy sessions.

Went to train today and the damn gym was closed. Useless lazy ****ers!! I did 40 min on the cross trainer at home instead.

----------


## llrockyll

> This thread is 23 pages long and spans a couple of years so which cycle are you talking about? At the moment im running TRT at 250mg per week plus gh and slin or igf. As for rep range i do 3 weeks in the 6-12 rep range then 1 week in the 1-5 rep range. I find this gives a good balance of building size and strength while allowing decent recovery between very heavy sessions.
> 
> Went to train today and the damn gym was closed. Useless lazy ****ers!! I did 40 min on the cross trainer at home instead.


wow damn didnt notice that date. i was talking about ur first cycle listed.
i always find myself hitting the same rep range 6-12.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Yesterday i went to work after cardio and tried my grip strength. I have been attempting for 4 weeks to close the No.3 COC gripper which takes 280lbs of pressure. I closed it with ease much to my suprise. Some time off + shit food made me strong as hell. My boss who is a powerlifter was pretty miffed as he has been competing to close it too. I was pleased as punch!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back at the gym today for chest. Just took it easy and had a standard workout in the 8-12 rep range. Nice pump and shot 100mcg of igf afterwards. All good. Got to rush off to my second job now so this post is a short one!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Good training session today. Slept in this morning after working late last night then went and trained in the eve.

Deads 1 warmup then 3 sets of [email protected]
BB rows 3 sets of 10 @ 90k
Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 10 @ 60k
Front cable pulldowns 3 sets of 10 @ 25k
Reaer delt cable flies 3 sets of 10

then a nice spa and sauna before another busy night of work!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained legs today afer a rest yesterday. I havent trained legs for about a week due to illness ect so they hurt like hell now!! Just kept the workout standard to get back into it again...

Squats 1 warmup then 3 x 8 @ 170k
Leg press 3 x 10 @ 300k
leg ext 3 sets
ham curls 3 sets

Almost sick afterwards due to huge pump probably from the IGF!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Didnt have time to post yesterday as i ws very busy with work. Had a good arms session.

Standing EZ bar curls 3 sets of 8 @ 50k
Dips 3 sets of 20
Standing DB curls 3 sets of 8 @ 18k per side
V bar pushdowns 3 sets @ 40k
abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Was a rest day yesterday but i did 45 mins cardio anyhow. Today was shoulders. Im putting on some good size after training split change and im really feeling more energy and generally happier. 2 on 1 off is working great. Cardio is now done daily.

Seated press 3 sets of 12 @ 75k per side
lateral seated DB raises 3 sets of 10 @ 16k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 8 @ 140k
Front raises with cable 3 sets of 12

after a rest and some time at work i returned to gym for abs calves and cardio. A great day  :Smilie:

----------


## ironaddict69

how much you wei***n' in at?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^back up to 100kilos but looking leaner than usual)

Trained back yesterday and had another good strong session. Im feeling a lot better during training now, Lots more energy,

Deads 1 warmpup set then 170kx8 210kx5 230kx2
BB rows 3 sets of 10 @ 120k
lat pulldowns 3 sets of 10 @ 65k
iso cable lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12
rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 12

30 mins cardio done later on in eve before night work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yesterday was off day with just some abs and 45 mins cardio.

Today did some chest then back for cardio in Eve.

chest
Flat bench 15x60k, 12x100k, 5x140k, 1x160k, 1x165k
Press machine 3 sets of 12
pec dec 3 sets of 12
cable x overs 3 sets of 15

----------


## perfectbeast2001

another good one today. Legs this morn then back for cardio in eve. The cardio is going really well. I made a resolution to do 45 mins daily. Im working in quite a large club at the moment that has quite a rough chav clientele, Having the ability to box for a few minutes is a nessecity to me at the moment!!

Legs

Squats 20x60k 8x140k 5x220k 1x260k
Leg press 3 sets of 12x300k
leg ext 3 sets
Ham curls 4 sets of 12

abs 12 sets then 45 mins cardio in eve.

----------


## goose

The man beast,LOL........






> another good one today. Legs this morn then back for cardio in eve. The cardio is going really well. I made a resolution to do 45 mins daily. Im working in quite a large club at the moment that has quite a rough chav clientele, Having the ability to box for a few minutes is a nessecity to me at the moment!!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats 20x60k 8x140k 5x220k 1x260k
> Leg press 3 sets of 12x300k
> leg ext 3 sets
> Ham curls 4 sets of 12
> 
> abs 12 sets then 45 mins cardio in eve.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

was a rest day today. Just did cardio for 30 mins and about 30 mins of sparring later on. I now have a black eye and swolen ear!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

arms today. Got up early after the police called me up to tell me my step son had crept out in the night and been nicked. Silly boy..... That made me pretty pissed so i had a productive time at the gym.

Weighted dips 3 sets of 10 @ 50k
EZ bar curls 3 sets of 10 @ 50k 1 rep at 70k 
Close grip bench 3 sets of 8 @ 100k
Incline lying forward bench curls 3 sets of 10 @ 40k
Rope push downs 3 sets of 12
Standing cable double bicep curls 3 sets of 15


Came back to gym in eve to do 45 mins cardio then off for a sports massage.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shoulders this morn which went well again,

Standing barbell press 3 sets of 8x80k
Lateral seated raises 3 sets of 12x16k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 12 @ 150k
Upright rows 3 sets of 10x60k

Then went off to work. During the afternoon at work i did some boxing and ended up with a large black and cut eye. Good cardio though.

30 mins cardio in eve.

----------


## Ajc330

i am following your log and i think you are doing a great job, but your step son got nicked? what does that mean

----------


## canadian meat

Hey Beast Looking really lean these days bro,You Thinking of competing agian any time soon?

----------


## Chuck_R

Looking good Beast, and don't be too hard on your son, just remember all the crazy stuff you did at his age. :Rockon:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys.

Nicked = arrested. My step son has ADHD and unfortunately does some rather stupid mindless things. I could happily strangle him sometimes.
Will be competing later in the year for BB due to recent ilnesses. I really want to get good and healthy before the dieting begins. Will be doing some powerlifting comps in between just not sure which ones yet!
Rest day today. Just cardio and abs.

----------


## number twelve

BEAST! i just saw your avy on another post you made and wanted to complement you! you look awesome man!


12

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx mate im pretty happy with the way things are going. 100 kilos and holding and the BF is still dropping....

Chest this morning and had a real nice pump, 

Bench 25x60k 5x140k 5x140k 1x160k failed at 1x172k
Decline smith 10x80k 6x120k 10x80k
Flies 3 sets of 10x 26k per side
Cable x overs 2 sets of 15

back in eve for 45 mins cardio at 140HR.

----------


## llrockyll

looking kick ass bro. had a couple question's for ya what do u think of BIG A's routine for beginners and advanced lifters? u can pm me about this if u like.

2. do u go to failure on every work set everyweek?

3 if i undertsand this right u switch between hi reps and lows reps, so is it 1 week hi reps 1 week low reps repeat?

4. on ur work sets do u ever use rest-pause,forced reps, partials, or cheat reps?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey rocky. I have never read Big As routine so cant really help there. My routine is based around Chris Acetos theories. I always train to failure. I train 3 weeks in the 6-12 rep range then 1 week in the 1-5 rep range although i have mixed it up for the last couple of weeks.

Did cardio in the AM and trained in early eve due to a late night at work last night.

45 mins cardio 
abs 9 sets

eve back

Deads 1 warmup set then 3 stes of 8x170k
BB rows 3 sets of 10x90k
Lat pulldown machine 3 sets of 10x45k per side
iso cable lat pulldown 3 sets of 12
rear delt flies 3 sets of 10

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day today but still did cardio. 45 mins on treadmill. Also tried out a 500M row for a comp we have going at the gym at moment. I am so far in second with a 500m time of 1.31 the guy in front of me had a 1.22 so i have a little more practice to get in!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

legs today. didnt get a good nights sleep for some reason so i felt pretty tired this morning. Not a bad workout but nothing ground breaking.

Squat 1xwarmup set 10x60k 8x170k 8x170k 5x210k 2x250
Leg press 3 sets of 10x300k
Ham curls 3 sets of 15
Leg ext 3 sets of 12

later on 6 sets of abs plus 30 mins cardio

----------


## SdiZZle

Beast- I love the new Avatar, looking awesome bro. Thats a lot of hard work there, but way to go. Also, thanks for your clen log, I just started running some clen myself to try and get ripped up. Hopefully I can use my own pic as my avy soon. Thanks for all your info and inspiration.

S

----------


## dadiesel5

dude you really do look like a beast, great work!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys.

Feeling pretty tired again today but had a great arms session. Nice pump and arms ache like hell now!!

Weighted dips 3 sets of [email protected]
EZ bar curls 3 sets of 10 @ 50k
Str8 bar pushdowns 3 sets of 12 with stack (75K?)
Close grip preacher curls 3 sets of 10 @ 30k
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 12 at 40k
Standing double biceps with cables 2 sets of 12

went back in eve for 45 mins cardio.

----------


## crazycrab

Great improvements over the year!!!! Your looking good bud.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx crab hope your doing OK mate. It was rest day yesterday so just did some abs and some cardio (45mins). Caught another bloody cold and my sinuses ache like helll. Ephedrine should sort that....

----------


## TCEL300

beast lookn fvckn huge in the avatar...i dunno if u mentioned it i just stumbled on your thread..what are your stats?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey TCEL. Stats are 5' 9" 100 kilos, 30" waist about 9% BF

Sinuses are totally ruined today. Snot everywhere! Still trained shoulders though.

Seated press 75 k per side for 3 sets of 8
Seated lateral raises 20 k per side 3 sets of 8
Shrugs 150k 3 sets of 10
Front raises with cable 3 sets of 10.
Calves 6 sets

----------


## TCEL300

i just spent the afternoon reading this log beast...amazing transformation man..shows what serious changes u can make to your body when u put ur all into it....i see in ur pic u have gloves on...do you use sparring or bag work as cardio?...also im very intrested in your use of synthol...are the gains still there?....no change at all?

TCEL

----------


## Mazzive_T

beast looking great mate! Despite u being ill last month too!

Damn...i guess theres only 2 words to describe u...Perfect Beast. lol.

glad you had a change of heart and decided to compete again this year. i knew youd change your mind when i read you would be taking a year out! lol.

Good Luck mate, All the best.

T.

----------


## manc

just seen your new avvy mate, jesus crist your just gettin better an better, well done mate. your dedication embarasses me :Wink/Grin: .seriously though well done again

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks a lot guys. It means a lot to me and really helps with focus that everyone here is so supportive. Us BBers need all the support we can get!!

Tcel - I box with a couple of guys a couple of times a week. This is really seperate from my BB stuff and i just box to stay sharp for work (security). Plus im a bit wierd and i like getting punched a bit. Kinda turns me on..... Anyhow.


still feeling like crap. Sinuses are still buggered! Trained back anyway and looking forward to resting this eve and tomorrow.

Deads warmup x 10, 140 x 10 180x8 220x4 260 grip failed.
BB rows 3 sets of 8 @ 140k
Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 8 @ 80k
cable standing lat pulldowns 3 sets of 10
Rear delt cable flies bent over 3 sets of 12

----------


## llrockyll

Beast i was just taking a look at ur diet. whats the reason behind taking d-bol with grapefruit juice. ive heard this a few times but never came across a reason. thanx

----------


## perfectbeast2001

GF juice enhances absorbtion of oral compounds due to an enzyme present in it.

Had a super chest sesion today. Great pump and looking nice and lean too.

bench warmup x 20, 15x60k 12x100k, 6x140k, 1x160k
Flat DB flies 3 sets of [email protected] per side
Incline hammer press 10x80k 10x80k 12x40k
Cable x-overs 3 sets of 15
Calves 3 sets 

back in eve for cardio and sauna.

----------


## SDis623

im enjoying your log beast. plenty of stuff to learn for my future!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had lots of nice sleep and woke up feeling a lot better today. Went and trained arms.

Dips 3x10 @ 50k
EZ bar curls 3 sets of 12 @ 40K
V bar pushdowns 3 sets of 12 with 75K
Seated DB hammer curls 3 sets of 12 @ 20k per side

Great pump after that!!

Eve abs 5 sets then 30 mins cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day today. plenty of chilling plus the usual cardio  :Smilie:

----------


## pump.joe

> Plus im a bit wierd and i like getting punched a bit. Kinda turns me on..... Anyhow.


That's more common than you would think. It's all good, mate.  :Bbsmile:  :AaBoos15:  :Bbsmile:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good leg session today

Squats 10x60k 10x170k 10x170k 9x170k 1x220k 1x260k
Leg press 3 sets of 8x400k
Leg ext 3 sets of 15
Ham curls 3 sets of 15
abs 6 sets

Cardio in eve 30 mins.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

feelinbg tired this morn. Thank god for a day off tomorrow!

Shoulders
Seated military press 3 sets of 8x100k
Seated lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10x20k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 10x150k
Upright rows 3 sets of 10x60k
Cable front raises 3 sets of 15

----------


## taiboxa

> GF juice enhances absorbtion of oral compounds due to an enzyme present in it.


yep 6,7-dihydroxybergamottin can greatly increase the Bioavailibility of most oral drugs up to ~40%

i conducted a 9month study on it  :Big Grin: 
you can also just buy the supplement that has DHB in it if your trying to restrict your sugar intake

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had a rest today apart from abs and cardio. Rowed 5000m in just under 24 mins which is ok for an old boy like me!! then did a bit of cross trainer and few sets of abs.
Settled down at home for a restful night off work only to get called up by my step son who said he is getting a beating from some kids. Drove down there and ended up fighting a load of alcohol crazed teenage chavs. Now i got a big gash on my knuckles  :Frown:  Kids these days - there all ****ing mad!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained chest this morning. had to crazy glue my knuckles back together before i went though which made benching a little uncomfortable.

Bench 15x60k 12x100k 5x140k 1x140k (fail due to hand hurting) 12x100
Chest press machine 3 sets of 10
Pec dec 3 sets of 12
Decline smith 3 sets of 8x100k
Cable cross overs 3 sets of 15.

Cardio in eve 40 mins.

----------


## llrockyll

gotta watch that temper bro. dont wanna miss training because of an injury from a bunch of dumbass kids.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

nothing to do with temper this time mate. kids started attacking my car then me... didnt leave me many options im afraid...

----------


## llrockyll

> nothing to do with temper this time mate. kids started attacking my car then me... didnt leave me many options im afraid...


then they got what they deserved lol. also when u gunna be doing a show next?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rocky - i been doing a little more cardio so i might even compete in april depending on how my health is. If it means being susceptible to more colds and my immune system goes to crap again then i wont compete til later in the year.

Back today

deads 10x70k 8x170k 1x220k 1x260k fail stopped there as back was twinging 
Chins 2 sets of 8 followed by close grip pulldowns 3 sets of [email protected]
DB rows on incline bench 3 sets of 10 @ 34k per side
Seated cable straight arm lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12
Standing cable pullovers 3 sets of 12
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 12

Back in eve for 9 sets of abs and 30 mins high intensity cardio

----------


## llrockyll

i hear ya health comes first. are u still on a bulk diet? and leaning out threw cardio?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Im running on maintenance at the moment which is about 4000 cals. Allows me to lean down slowly and keep hold of the mass. Im very specific about my nutrient timing which to me makes a big difference in getting lean on 4000 cals or getting fat.

Just 30mins AM cardio today and having a nice rest from weights.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

legs this morning. 

Squats 15x70k 10x120k 8x170k 4x220k
Leg press 3 sets of 8x400k supersetted with calve raises at same weight
Ham curls 3 sets of 15
Calves 3 sets
Leg ext 3 sets of 12

abs in eve 6 sets and 30 mins cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

arms today. Had a great WO real good pump.

Weighted dips 3 sets of [email protected]
EZ bar curls 3 sets of 10 @ 45k
Skull crushers 3 sets of [email protected] with close grip presses str8 after for sets of 10
Seated DB curls 3 sets of 10 @ 22k per side
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 15 @ 40k
Close grip cable curls 2 sets of 15

In eve 30 mins cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day yesterday apart from cardio and abs then shoulders today. 

Seated press 3 sets of 8x75k per side
Seated lateral raises 3 sets of 8 x 22k per side
Standing front raises 3 sets of 10x22k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 8x140k
Calve raises 3 sets of 20 with stack on leg machine

also did 30 mins cardio later on.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rested again today apart from abs and cardio. Planning on hooking up with a powerlifter friend of mine for some big benching tomorrow so figured I would swap rest days. Will be looking for a 175k or maybe a 180.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

met up with my powerlifting buddy for some benching today. Had a good session. Tried some cheque drops before lifting and they really helped with focus.

Bench 10x60 10x100 3x140 1x165 1x175 failed at 180
Flies 3 sets of 7 x 42k per side
Incline hammer press machine 3 sets of 12x45k per side
Cable cross overs 3 sets of 12

back in eve for abs and cardio.

On a side note i thought i would list what im running at the moment
Testex (cyp) 250mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Oral masteron 90mg ED
Slin 10iu PWO
GH 5iu daily

----------


## llrockyll

why the low dose of test? also how do u like the tren E compared to tren A? ive never ran tren E before.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Getting similar results but without the daily shots. All good IMO. The low dose test was following some advice off of Tai, I was experiencing mood swings and anxiety while running this lot of tren , Tai suggested cutting out the caber and lowering test dose, Since taking his advice mood has stabilised and anxious feelings are gone.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good day again today. feeling full of energy at moment and finally seem to be cold/flu free!

Back today

Deads 10x70 6x140k 1x220k 1x250k fail 2x220k
Barbell rows 3 sets of 10x120k
low row machine 3 sets of 10x80k
lat pulldown machine 3 sets of 8x80k
3 sets of rear delt cable flies 10x25k

6 sets of abs in afternoon.

Bacj in eve

Str8 legged deads 3 sets of 8x120k
Ham curls 3 sets of 12
Cardio 30 mins.

----------


## hobbs9963

Great log man. Very detailed and inspiring. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Noobie4LIFE

Beast my hats off to you.

Have Beasted it up that's for sure.

----------


## Columbus

beast just wsnted to say hi bro and you loook fab......hopefully we can forget the shit from the past.......good luck my homie

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day today. just did my usual cardio this morn on empty stomach then chilled out at work. Got a sports massage tonight.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained legs today all good!

Squat 15x70k 8x140k 4x220k 1x260k 8x140k
leg press 3 sets of 10x400k
Calve raises 3 sets of 15x400k
Leg ext 3 sets of 12
Left the gym like i was going to puke.

Did abs a bit later at work. Was going to do cardio but ended up getting nicked then released later so missed the cardio!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

bit tired this morn as i worked till late last night. got a good strong arms session in though. i always feel alright once im there and doing it. If you ever feel like slacking just tell yourself to go to the gym anyway. if you start and still feel crap then go home. I always stay....

Arms
Str8 bar curls 3 sets of 10 x 50k
Dips 1 warmup then 3 sets of 8 x 50k
Pushdowns 3 sets of 15 x 50k
DB curls 3 sets of 10 x 24k per side seated.

45 mins cardio in eve before work.

----------


## goose

Dude you on Oral masteron 90mg?? Thats a huge dose,what are the sides on that like?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day today. just cardio and abs.
Goose - yes mate at 90mg ED. That was the recommended dose as far as i had read. What would you go for? I have been quite angry lately maybe that's why!

----------


## goose

The name "oral masteron " has been used incorrectly for years by (the place you got it from) it is infact 17aa-DHT (AKA STS-646 aka mestanolone) it is an incredibly potent CNS stim and aggression vehicle,on par with with halo in this respect,a very intricate drug in structure.With outragous strength gains,but a ton of sides,your dose is cool,never used it but on my hit list this year.

17aa-masteron is superdrol,but the effects are vastly diffrent and superdrol at 90mg would be a killer.I would say the mood swings are the combo of this and tren ,back in the day I did tren and halo I became the devil,I could just kill a man,great fun tho....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> The name "oral masteron " has been used incorrectly for years by (the place you got it from) it is infact 17aa-DHT (AKA STS-646 aka mestanolone) it is an incredibly potent CNS stim and aggression vehicle,on par with with halo in this respect,a very intricate drug in structure.With outragous strength gains,but a ton of sides,your dose is cool,never used it but on my hit list this year.
> 
> 17aa-masteron is superdrol,but the effects are vastly diffrent and superdrol at 90mg would be a killer.I would say the mood swings are the combo of this and tren,back in the day I did tren and halo I became the devil,I could just kill a man,great fun tho....


It has certainly hardened me up nicely. Thought i would give it a go as i like to try new and unusual compounds. Have tried some sublingual cheque drops too. They are good for heavy days!! I am going to half the dose of the mestanolone and see if im a little less edgy!

----------


## Columbus

> It has certainly hardened me up nicely. Thought i would give it a go as i like to try new and unusual compounds. Have tried some sublingual cheque drops too. They are good for heavy days!! I am going to half the dose of the mestanolone and see if im a little less edgy!



my guess is that no response or acknowledgement means f you....so oh well.....I did try to make amends....thats your choice.....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shoulders today. Slept in this morn after late work night and then decided to do some boxing during the day. Cardio has improved a good deal as im now doing a few rounds and not dying like i was before!! Probably not great for muscle gains but i gotta stay on form or i get beat up at work!

Delts in eve

Shoulder press machine 3 sets of 10 @ 75k per side
Seated lateral raises 3 sets of 8 @ 24k per side strict
Shrugs with BB 3 sets of 10 @ 150k
Upright rows 3 sets of 7 @ 70k
Cable front raises 3 sets of 12 @ 20k

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back this morning. Good session.

Deads 1 warmup with bar x 10 140kx10 180kx8 220kx4 220kx2
Lat pulldown machine 3 sets of 10x60k per side
BB rows 10x100k 8x140k 12x100k
Cable lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12
Rear delt DB flies 3 sets of 8 @ 17.5k per side.

Went back in Eve for 

Str8 legged deads 3 sets of 8x120k
Ham curls 3 sets of 15
Abs 6 sets
cardio 30 mins

----------


## perfectbeast2001

no weights today but did some ab work with a new medicine ball i bought. Typical boxer style ab stuff to toughen them up a bit. The went for a run with one of my dogs in the Eve for 30 mins.

----------


## sorel_C

Damn Bro,, your killing it,, keep it up man

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx chris.

Good chest session this morning,

Bench warmup 15x60k 6x140k 2x160k 1x170k 180k fail, 5x140k
Decline smith 3 sets of 8 x 100k
DB incline flies 3 sets of 8 x 30k per side
2 sets of cables to finish.

went back in eve for 6 sets of calves and 30 mins cardio

----------


## perfectbeast2001

arms this morning. a little bit tired this morn and really feeling the cold. I think my BF is sub 10% at the moment and its ****ing freezing here in the UK!! Ill have to buy some thermal under wear!

Weighted dips 1 warmup no weight then 3 sets of 8x50k
EZ bar curls 3 sets of 12 x 50k
Push downs V bar 3 sets of 18 x 50k
Seated DB curls 3 sets of 8 x 26k per side

later in afternoon did a load of ab work with medicine ball then went for a run on the hills with my dog in the eve.

----------


## Gears

Nice work bro. Keep it comming.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx gears. Rest day from weights but very hectic at work. ended up in court most of the day going witness for my mate then while i was doing that the old bill started smashing the door in at work so had to get down there sharpish and sort all that mess out. Worked into the night and got in late but managed to go for a run this eve between shifts!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good session today. went and trained legs this morning and switched to 5x5 training for the main excercise.

Squats 1 warmup set of 10 the 5 sets of 5 x 200k
Leg press 3 sets of 8 x 300k supersetted with calf raises 3 sets of 18
Leg ext 3 sets of 15 x 50k

Pretty hard work that squatting thats 5000k lifted in about 20 mins! Road my bike to work (about 5 mies) then home afterwards and did a few sets of abs in eve. All good!

----------


## Gears

Thats a lot of sets for 20mins, keep it up.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shoulders this morning with the 5x5 routine again. All went well!

Seated press 1 warmup then 5 sets of 5 x 60k per side
Seated lateral raises 3 sets of 8 x 25k per side
Sgrugs 3 sets of 8 x 160k
Front raises 2 sets of 10 x 22k per side
Upright rows 2 sets of 10 x 60k

took some pics today at gym, im pretty happy with how im looking, just gonna keep adding the mass! Went for a run with my dog in the eve before work.

Hmm for some reason the site is not letting me post pics ill try again later  :Frown:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

pics from earlier

----------


## perfectbeast2001

more

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day today. just going to go for a bike ride and do some abs a little later. Im pretty pleased with everything at the moment. particuarly happy about how my backs is looking as i felt it was lacking and have def added some good lean mass there over the last couple of months, Will get some leg shots maybe later today.

----------


## Gears

You blew the f*ck up from your pics in July.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Been having a lot of grief at home. My stepson is the victim of a crime and has to be a witness. The people he is up against are looking at serving a few years and he has had some unpleasant texts and calls which last night nearly ended up with him being kidnapped!! Got him to trial alright but the police forgot to bring his recorded interview to court so gotta do it all again today!! The people he is up against are just druggy *****oles and were too scared to even look at me in court. I called them a bunch of ****s for good measure!
Anyhows i had to train VERY early before court but put in a good session anyway!

Bench 5x5 at 140k needed help on the last rep of the last two sets.
incline hammer machine 3 sets of 8x100k
Flies 3 sets of 6 x 35k per side
Cables 3 sets of 12

rode my bike for 8 miles of cardio.

Added DNP at 200mg which should shed a little BF and also help prevent hypos with the slin/igf combo.

----------


## taiboxa

does it seem like it you need more off days from resistance training as you increase in size? (i.e. takes longer to recover)

----------


## RJstrong

Nice training log. Sorry to hear about the drama... best advice I can give you is just keep taking your anger out on the steel. Anyway, bro... keep it up you're looking strong!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Tai - yes it did seem that way. Thats why i changed to a 2on 1 off program to give more recovery time. Im finding the cardio is helping a lot with recovery though. Since i began more regular and harder cardio my enegy levels have increased dramatically.

RJ - thx mate, yes i will take my anger to the gym. Crack heads arent even worth me breaking my knuckles on.

----------


## Columbus

Hey, I';m not going to trash your thread like you ridiculed me on a different thread in which I was trying to help a fellow not get fat with 8K calories, but I just want you to know it was low....low class and I refuse to step your level. We know who looks better. End it.

----------


## Columbus

> Been having a lot of grief at home. My stepson is the victim of a crime and has to be a witness. The people he is up against are looking at serving a few years and he has had some unpleasant texts and calls which last night nearly ended up with him being kidnapped!! Got him to trial alright but the police forgot to bring his recorded interview to court so gotta do it all again today!! The people he is up against are just druggy *****oles and were too scared to even look at me in court. I called them a bunch of ****s for good measure!
> Anyhows i had to train VERY early before court but put in a good session anyway!
> 
> Bench 5x5 at 140k needed help on the last rep of the last two sets.
> incline hammer machine 3 sets of 8x100k
> Flies 3 sets of 6 x 35k per side
> Cables 3 sets of 12
> 
> rode my bike for 8 miles of cardio.
> ...



I guess God treats those how they treat others....hey, if things arent going well, just add more gear, hell, why stop now, I mean I think you just surpassed the most gear used by anyone on this board......where re the balloons, sparklers, fireworks!! Congrats!!

----------


## Mazzive_T

> Hey, I';m not going to trash your thread like you ridiculed me on a different thread in which I was trying to help a fellow not get fat with 8K calories, but I just want you to know it was low....low class and I refuse to step your level. We know who looks better. End it.


it wasnt 8k calories it was 6k, and im not fat im 6ft 194lbs with 16% bf. i didnt want your criticism i wanted your advice, but even then i didnt ask for it. 

So stop the over-exaggerating bullshit, like you normally do.

Yeah we all know who looks better, and its not you.

Why dont you post up some pics of you then in the members pics forum, and put the link here. Then we can judge who looks better, can't we?

And as for your last post, about AAS usage, i cant really comment as beasts cycle is nothing to do with me, but what i can say for all to see is that beast has clearly stated in posts before this that he does not wish for you to post here. So why dont you respect his wishes, and not post, and especially not comment on his personal grief that he is currently encountering, and how you think that adding a compound to his cycle is a result of this.

T.

----------


## Big Papi JR.

Sorry to hear about your problems Beast. Goodluck dealing with all that.

I have a question about those cheque drops you used. How did you like that compound? Did you notice any dramatic strength increases or insane focus and aggression? This stuff seems real interesting.

Also, are u taking any liver supps? 90mg of superdrol is an extremely high dose and could be extremely liver toxic. 

Goodluck man, I'll be following your journey.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

columbus go back to rehab you sad drug addict and stop giving people terrible diet advice. Unlike you the guy you were "advising" wants to grow and is not obsessed with seeing his abs 365 days of the year. its called bulking, something you know 0 about. You are not in a position to critique my AS use when you cannot control your rec drug use. get back to your pipe and STFU.

Thanks for the sympathy guys all the probs are sorted now and my son gave his evidence today without any more grief. Hopefully that will be the end of it and the sad druggies will get a good long sentence.

Pretty good day of training today lower back and hams this morning and upper back in the eve.

Deads 5x5 started at 200k but realised i needed to drop the weight to complete the 5x5 so the final four sets were at 170k which was about right.
st8 legged deads 3 sets of 8 x 120k
Ham curls 3 sers of 15
Low row 3 sets of 12 x 90k

eve
Chins with 10k 10,8,6,4
Bent over rows 3 sets of 10 x 80k underhand
Lat pulldown machine 3 sets of 12 x 90k
Rear delt cables 3 sets of 12
abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Sorry to hear about your problems Beast. Goodluck dealing with all that.
> 
> I have a question about those cheque drops you used. How did you like that compound? Did you notice any dramatic strength increases or insane focus and aggression? This stuff seems real interesting.
> 
> Also, are u taking any liver supps? 90mg of superdrol is an extremely high dose and could be extremely liver toxic. 
> 
> Goodluck man, I'll be following your journey.


I found the cheque drops helped me focus for powerlifting but would not use for any other reason. I dropped the oral masteron as it was making me tired and moody. that was about a week ago. feeling much better now and cardio is easier for some reason, I take a precription liver sup called livercure. I have found it improved appetite and i have no liver issues so it must be working!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just realised i now have over 1000 posts in my log YAY!

----------


## camaro0583

i just put an order for some clen , and need some advice. I am 6" and 275lbs, i want to bring my body fat below 10%. I already lost 20lbs on my own and still on my diet. I was wondering if you can give me some feed back and or food and work out schedule. Also if I should stack clen with anything or just take clen. also a good cycle to use clen for my goal.

Thank you

----------


## spywizard

> I guess God treats those how they treat others....hey, if things arent going well, just add more gear, hell, why stop now, I mean I think you just surpassed the most gear used by anyone on this board......where re the balloons, sparklers, fireworks!! Congrats!!


wow.. i think especially since it is in his workout log.. this would be flaming.. lets try and not say things about people that is not supportive in their own logs.. 

thanks..

----------


## Merc..

> just realised i now have over 1000 posts in my log YAY!


Keep up all the GREAT work PB.... 




Merc.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> i just put an order for some clen , and need some advice. I am 6" and 275lbs, i want to bring my body fat below 10%. I already lost 20lbs on my own and still on my diet. I was wondering if you can give me some feed back and or food and work out schedule. Also if I should stack clen with anything or just take clen. also a good cycle to use clen for my goal.
> 
> Thank you


shoot me a pm. What is your current BF? What does your current diet look like?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day yesterday so just cardio (rode to work and back about 8 miles all in)

Legs today.

5x5 squats at 210k
leg press 3 sets of 8 x 340k
calf raises 3 x 15 @ 340k
leg ext 3 x 15

might do cardio later but legs are ****ed so none this morn!! 

will do some boxing style ab work during the day.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had to train this afternoon after a couple of long and windy bike rides to day so i was pretty tired already. Not ideal.

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 10x50k
EZ bar skull crushers 3 sets of 10x60k
Standing DB curls 3 sets of 8 x 24k per side
Pushdowns v bar 3 sets of 12x50k
Standing cable double bis 2 sets of 15
Single arm cable kickbacks 2 sets of 12

And then had a nice rest before work tonight!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had a rest day yesterday and just did the normal 8 miles of biking and some abs at work. Back at it today for shoulders

5x5 seated hammer press at 65k per side and could have got 70 i think will move up next week
Seated laterals 3 sets of 8 x 25k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 12 x 140k
cable front raises 3 sets of 12

went for a run with my dog in the eve and then chilled out.

----------


## Big Papi JR.

beast, what supps are you using atm? 

btw, i'm talking about otc/legal stuff lol

----------


## rocket22

just read all 26 pages PB, really informative and will definitely be keeping up with your log. People like you are great assets to this board

----------


## Gears

Don`t ever let this thread die beast, I`m counting on you!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> beast, what supps are you using atm? 
> 
> btw, i'm talking about otc/legal stuff lol


Fish oil 8 caps a day. vit C 6000mg ED, b12 1000mg couple times a week, livercure, Nexgen mutivits 4 caps a day, Core 100% pre WO sup 1 scoop, 1 scoop dymatize iso 100 while training, 2 scoops WMS and crea mono PWO, +15 mins 2 scoops iso. Progen meal replacement with breakfast oats.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx rocket and gears glad you like it  :Smilie:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good strong back session this morning. Dropped the 5x5 as i felt it was robbing me of energy for my other excercises which are just as important. I am doing 3x5 now.

3x5 Deads at 210k then 1 rep at 240k
Weighterd chins with 10 kilos 3 sets of 8
Low row hammer machine 3 sets of 8 x 40k per side
Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 8 x 60k

Another 8 miles on the bike today.

----------


## llrockyll

have you stopped taking BCAA's? i was thinking about dropping them myslef and switching to LBA's.

----------


## Fordfan01

hey Pb have u gotten ne of my pm's? Seems like they aint been working right

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rocky, I have been drinking 1 scopp of iso 100 during training in my water as i have been unable to obtain my usual liquid aminos. I will be back on them when they arrive though.

Ford - you got PM mate.

Rest day today. Did some abs and went for a run with my dog.

----------


## Princes_Gate

I was on here a couple years ago but forgot my username. You got JACKED since I've been away!

Good work mate, very impressive...Columbus still being Columbus I see, lol

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx princes always good to hear!

----------


## Beefkake31

Wow PB that's some amazing gains you've made from your first pics till now, you're starting to go from "he's pretty big" to "eh bro did you just see that guy".

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx beef!!

Another good day of training today. Legs. 

Squats 3 sets of 4x220k 240kx2 260kx1
Leg press 3 sets of 8x380k
Ham curls 3 sets of 15x90k
Calf raises 3 sets of 12x380k

No cardio today as my legs needed a break!

----------


## RJstrong

Great job!!! I think your log is a great example of why the 3 powerlifts are so important to quality results. Nothing fancy just right to the point. Heavy compound movements work every time. Keep it up bro... besides getting really strong you're looking awesome!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx RJ. I couldnt agree more. I see so many people doing all isolation exercises in the gym from start to finish. They complain they cant get bigger but why would they? The body needs to be pushed and heavy compound movements are the key. I think people avoid them because they are hard but its the hard stuff that gets the results...

----------


## *El Diablo*

Nice pics Perfectbeast2001!

Nice room bye the way!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Great chest sessi9on this morning. Feel really powerful this week so im making the most of it with some big lifts (for me!)

Bench warmup 10x60k, 5x140k, 2x160k, 1x180k (yep four plates indeed!) 6x140k
DB incline bench 3 sets of 10 x 40k per side
DB flies 3 sets of 6 x 34k per side
Cable x overs 3 sets of 15

later did 9 sets of abs and rode to and from work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rest yesterday and arms today. Ill make it quick cos im in between shifts and i dont have long.

EZ bar curls 3 sets of 8x60k strict
Weighted dips 12x0 8x50k 5x75k 3x75k drop set to 2x50k total failure
Seated DB curls 3 sets of 8 x 26k per side
cable pushdowns 3 sets of 15x50k

Rode my usual 8 miles today the wind was a bastard though!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

another good day of training today. Really feeling well at the moment. I think the extra cardio is helping to give me energy and boost my immune system. I am recovering much faster than usual.

Shoulders
Seated military shoulder press machine 5x160k 4x160k 4x160k
Seated lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10x25k per side
Upright rows 3 sets of 10x80k
Front cable raises 3 sets of 15 x 30k

Had a chill out round at my mums house for mothers day then back to the gym in eve for abs 9 sets and 30 mins at 130hr on the x trainer.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Rode my usual 8 miles today the wind was a bastard though!


Isn't it just. My gym was closed Saturday due to an electricity pylon falling in the road, which consequently cut off all the electricity supply to the sports centre. 

Missed session.

----------


## soulstealer

> Great chest sessi9on this morning. Feel really powerful this week so im making the most of it with some big lifts (for me!)
> 
> Bench warmup 10x60k, 5x140k, 2x160k, *1x180k (yep four plates indeed!)* 6x140k
> DB incline bench 3 sets of 10 x 40k per side
> DB flies 3 sets of 6 x 34k per side
> Cable x overs 3 sets of 15
> 
> later did 9 sets of abs and rode to and from work.


Yo congrats on that shit bro!!! awsome  :7up:

----------


## johnsomebody

Looks to me like if you were to compete now you'd blow everyone else away!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey thanks guys!

Well had a rest day yesterday. Just did the usual biking for cardio,

Today went really well. Trained lower back and hams in the morning and upper back abs in eve. No amazing heavy lifts this week though as im looking for more reps and let my body recover a little.

deads 3 sets of 2x220k then 10x170k
Straight leg deads 3 sets of 8x120k
Bent over rows 3 sets of 8x120k
Ham curls 3 sets of 12

rode to work and back

Then eve session
3 sets of weighted chins 8x15k
Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 10x70k
Iso lat machine 3 sets of 8x50k per side
side lat pulldown 3 sets of 12x70k
Rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 8
abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

chest this morning

bench warmup then 3 sets of 140k for 5
Decline bench 3 sets of 8x100k
DB flies 3 sets of 8x30k per side
Cable crossovers 3 sets of 12 last set drop set with 2 more sets of 10

Biked to work as usual.

----------


## *El Diablo*

Well done Beast, but u go in the morning and then the evenings to Gym riight? Do you get more results like this? or do you just prefer it that way?

----------


## camaro0583

here are some pictures need help... i want to make sure they are real before using.

I belive they are white and on one side there is a letter C and the other side has a line 

On the back of the package it say's Clenbuterol .04... Is that the real thing??????

----------


## Schmidty

:Haha:  : Hijack:  :Aafusion Stfunoob: 


> here are some pictures need help... i want to make sure they are real before using.
> 
> I belive they are white and on one side there is a letter C and the other side has a line 
> 
> On the back of the package it say's Clenbuterol .04... Is that the real thing??????

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> here are some pictures need help... i want to make sure they are real before using.
> 
> I belive they are white and on one side there is a letter C and the other side has a line 
> 
> On the back of the package it say's Clenbuterol .04... Is that the real thing?????? 
> 
> 
> Attachment 88540
> Attachment 88539
> ...


Please dont post stuff like this in my log. I do not do fake/real gear pics as I cannot keep up to date with all the ugls and changes ect. post it in the pics forum, there are guys there who will be able to help.

I workout in the morning as i feel awake and strong then. I do my cardio in the eve after work as this is the only viable time i can do it,

Forgot to log yesterday.
Legs

Squats warmup x10 then 3 sets of 220k x4 then 2x240k
Leg press 3 sets of 12x380k
Calfes 6 sets standing and seated
leg ext 3 sets of 12

no cardio.

Right now onto today

arms 
dips weighted 3 sets of 10x50k
EZ curls 6x70k then 2 sets of 12x50k
Skull crushers 3 sets of 12x50k
seated db curls 3 sets of 8x26k per side
2 sets of rope pushdowns x20
2 sets of rope close grip curls x15

30 mins cardio and abs 9 sets in eve

----------


## perfectbeast2001

off day today. just did cardio. Rowing 6.4K in 30 mins.

----------


## *El Diablo*

Bump

----------


## rockinred

[QUOTE=camaro0583;3859458]here are some pictures need help... i want to make sure they are real before using.

I belive they are white and on one side there is a letter C and the other side has a line 

On the back of the package it say's Clenbuterol .04... Is that the real thing?????? 
QUOTE]

Camero??? wtf? This is a log thread, show some respect....I would just edit that stuff right now and ask for permission before doing something like that.

----------


## rockinred

PB, good job on 180K... no small feat. good job, i'm still keepin an eye in here from time to time for motivation.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx rockin  :Smilie: 

Felt like crap this morning. went and trained shoulders but did not have a great workout. Felt tired and my wrist hurt like hell.

Seated shoulder press on smith 3 sets of 6x100k
Seated lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10x24k per side
Shrugs 3 sets of 8x150k
cable front raises super setted with single arm lateral side raises 3 sets of 12 on each

had a relaxing afternoon at home then back to the gym in eve for abs 9 sets and 30 mins cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

legs today as my wrist was still aching.

Squats warmup 15x70k then 3 sets of 10x170k
Leg press 3 sets of 12x340k
Calf raises 3 sets of 20x340k
Leg ext 3 sets of 15

relaxed at work for the rest of the day!

----------


## *El Diablo*

" Squats warmup 15x70k then 3 sets of 10x170k "

Beast, thats heavy 170K.... Ur def inspiration

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx el.thats my light high rep week....

Trained this morn as i felt so full of energy that it was best to use it and take tomorrow off instead as ive got lots of work on tomorrow.

Chest bench warmup 15x60k 5x140k 2x160k fail 180k 5x140k
Incline hammer machine 10x45k per side, 6x65k per side 2x85k per side 5x65k per side
DB incline flies 3 sets of 8x30k per side
abs 12 sets

30 mins cardio

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rest day today. cardio AM a couple of miles up on the hills mountain biking. Then chilled out. my legs ****ing ache though!

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

those are some huge improvements in the past couple of years !! congrads bro.

what are you currently cycling now? i wasnt able to find anythign but it on ur first post 2 yrs ago

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey jacked. i currently run TRT with a shot of test EW and GH ED. I also use slin or igf PWO. just finished a cycle of tren ,test and winny. Wont be using tren again after some nasty sides.

Trained back this morn.

Deads warmup 10x70k then 10x170k, 5x220k 4x220k had to stop due to back aching
chins 3 sets of 8 very slow reps
close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 9x70k
low row machine 3 sets of 12x70k
rear delt cable flies 3 sets of 12

going back to gym later not sure what im doing yet going to see how the back feels.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

damn i been snowed under with work and missed the log yesterday. great problems for my OCD!! Anyhow i just did cardio so that nice and easy. I rested from weights as im trying to get my workouts to start fitting specific days so my missis can come to the gym with me more (she gets pissed when she realises its a rest day)

Today did Shoulders in the morn and arms in eve.

Seated shoulder press warmup 40kx15 then 120kx10 160kx4 120kx6
Seated DB laterals 3 sets of 10x25k per side
Upright rows 3 sets of 10x60k
front cable raises 3 sets of 10
abs 9 sets

then in eve
dips warmup no weight x15 then 50kx10 75kx4 50kx7 25k x 6
str8 bar curls 3 sets of 12x40k
st8 bar pushdowns 3 sets of 15x70k
concentration curls (i hate these) 26k per side x 6 20k per side x 6 20k per side x 5
rope pushdowns 2 sets of 15
ez bar cable curls 2 sets of 15
abs 3 sets
cardio 20 mins.

Back on HRT dosing now 1 shot test EW and peptides here and there oh and GH 4iuED glotropin. First time i used this brand ill let you know what its like in a week or so.

----------


## Obro

It's taken me about 3 weeks (stop / start) to read every post on all 27 pages.
Inspirational suff and your dedication and focus could not be bettered.
I was dissapointed to read you might not compete again in Apil. I was looking forward to that almost as much as the Masters.
Thanks for a great read PB. 
I'll continue to follow your journey for sure.
Cheers
Obro

----------


## B*R*A*D UK

*keep up the good work. 
i dj so i now what them nights are like . good job bouncing. i live near tall trees in the uk no loads of dore lads*

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey guys thanks a lot im glad your enjoying the thread. And good to see more UK guys getting involved here too!

Trained legs this morning.

Squats warmup 15x70k 10x120k 8x170k 6x220k 4x240k 1x270k (not quite parralel though as no spot and felt a little unsafe)
Front squats 3 sets of 8x120k
Leg ext 3 sets of 15

Went down to a specialist sports show store after training and got fitted with a pair of trainers. Guy was very helpful and i ended up leaving with the most comfortable supportive trainers i have ever worn. I suffer from hard skin and blisters when doing cardio so these along with the special socks he sold me are invaluable. All in £90. Considering many pay that and more for fashion trainers then i would say its money well spent.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey guys, rest day today but did cardio this morning. the new trainers and socks are great - no more pain!! cardio is actually enjoyable!

----------


## hdrider135

any new pictures?

----------


## Obro

Hi PB,
I could be wrong but I can't recall seeing any forearm isolation excercises like wrist curls. Sometimes I think it's overkill and they get worked enough but I always chuck em in on really good days. What's your thoughts on that dude?

----------


## ironaddict69

What nasty sides did you get from tren Beast?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

no new pics yet im afraid. obro i dont do any forearm iso excercises but i do use grippers (captain of crush) and powerballs at work.
Hey iron if you look at the Tais cycle advice thread i have written a pretty concise summary of my tren sides there.

bit of a mad day today. 

Trained chest this morn

Falt bench 15x60k 10x100k 6x140k 2x160k
incline DB press 3 sets of 10x40k per side
DB pullovers 3 sets of 8 x 40k
DB flies 2 sets of 10x25k per side
Cable x overs 2 sets of 20

Got arrested on way to work and pent 7 hours in the cells did about 1000 crunches while i was there. Just got out on bail tonight  :Frown:

----------


## Obro

> Got arrested on way to work and pent 7 hours in the cells did about 1000 crunches while i was there. Just got out on bail tonight


Dude thats 3 times since your log started. None of our business but I'd love to know why. Good old human natured noseyness.

----------


## CUTLIFTER

4 X 75KG on dips!! Awesome!! Id like to see the vid of that. 
Im up to 60kg for 5ish reps. Im 79 kilos, awesome exercise, so hard, like weighted chins.

----------


## PT

bro you are one of the most dedicated and hard working people i have ever seen. if you can stay out of jail you'll be golden. im not sure how it is in the uk but you dont want to me in an american cell in the winter months because there crowded and cold as hell. anyway you have a close to perfect diet and a perfect routine. i will definatly be checking back

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys!! its not that im really doing anything wrong myself. I do security work for a variety of places and people. Some of the people who employ me seem to be quite popular with the police. I dont ask questions i just do my job. Sometimes i get pulled into things because of this but the charges are always dropped as i am not involved in anything illeagal myself.

Trained back this morning.

Weighted chins 3 sets of 6x10k
Deads warmup 15x60k 10x100k 10x140k 8x180k 5x220k popped a vessel in my eye and it filled with blood!
Seated low pulley row 3 sets of 12 with stack
hypers 2 sets of 10
Rear delt flies with cable 3 sets of 10
Ham curls 2 sets of 20

went back later for 30 mins cardio.

----------


## hdrider135

hey beast how much time do you wait between your PWO shake and your PPWO meal? thanks

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey HD. I have a pwo shake straight after workout containing 80g of waxy maizre starch and 5g creatine mono. Then 15 mins later I have 50g of whey isolate. Then 45 mins later i eat a meal with 40g pro and 80g complex carbs.

Rest day today just did cardio AM for 30 mins.

----------


## hdrider135

thanks for the good info man keep up the good work

----------


## perfectbeast2001

after a good rest yesterday back at it again this morning for a good session

Weighted dips 15x no weight 10x50k 4x75k 6x50k 15x no weight
ezbar curls 3 sets of 10x50k
tricep pushdowns 3 sets of 15
DB curls 3 sets of 9x26k per side
overhead rope triceps 2 sets of 20
cable double bis 2 sets of 12

went back in eve for 30 mins cardio

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good session today. got it all out the way in the morn as i have work tonight due to the bank holiday weekend. 

Shoulders

Seated hammer press 3 sets of 12x75k per side
Seated lateral raises 3 sets of 8x26k per side
DB front raises 3 sets of 12 x 22k per side
Shrugs 150k x 10 170kx8 190kx6
abs 9 sets
cardio 30 mins,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

worked late again last night but still managed to get my ass up for legs this morning...

squats 15x70k 10x170k 5x220k 1x260k 8x170k
front squats 3 sets of 6x120k
leg press machine 3 sets of 12x180k
calf raises 3 sets of 25x180k
leg ext 3 sets of 12

no cardio today.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest yesterday then chest this morning.

Flat bench 60kx10 100kx10 140kx2 160kx1 180k fail.
decline bench 3 sets of 10x100k
Flat DB flies 3 sets of 8x26k per side
cables 3 sets of 12
cardio 30 mins.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back and hams today.

Chins 4 sets of 6 weighed at 10k with mixed grips
Deads 10x170k 5x220k 4x220k
BB rows 3 sets of 8x110k
lat pulldown machine 3 sets of 10 x 90k
Straight leg deads 3 sets of 10x110k

cardio 30 mins abs 9 sets.

----------


## Lach01

hey PB awesum log, made me well motivated, put mine to shame lol keep up the hard work.

How do you find doing back and hams together? get better pull on the hams when they havent been done with quads?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> hey PB awesum log, made me well motivated, put mine to shame lol keep up the hard work.
> 
> How do you find doing back and hams together? get better pull on the hams when they havent been done with quads?


Thanks buddy.  :Smilie:  Well the main reason i do back and hams together is because i like straight leg deads for hams. I suffer from lower back pain if i overuse my back so i find by keeping all stressfulll back bending excercises to one day it gives my lower back plenty of recovery and i dont get so much pain.

Had a bit of a mammoth day today as i am changing my workout days around next week (to suit my missis) so i had to cram two in today.

Rhis morning shoulders

seated press 3 sets of 8x60k per side
Lateral DB raises 3 sets of 15 x 22.5k per side
Upright row 3 sets of 12x60k
rear delt flies 3 sets of 10

cardio 30 mins

then back in eve for arms

weighted dips 20 no weight 3 sets of 8x50k then 10xno weight
Decline DB curls 3 sets of 8x22.5k per side
Pushdowns on cable 3 sets of 12x70k
Preacher curl 3 sets of 8 (dont know the weight)
Rope pushdowns 2 sets of 15
close grip super set with wide grip curls 2 sets of 10x40k wide and 8x20k close

----------


## Lach01

> Thanks buddy.  Well the main reason i do back and hams together is because i like straight leg deads for hams. I suffer from lower back pain if i overuse my back so i find by keeping all stressfulll back bending excercises to one day it gives my lower back plenty of recovery and i dont get so much pain.
> close


may give a shot like that have a back injury from rugby from when i was younger and didnt think of keeping all the similar movements together. once again keep up the good work, how tall are you btw if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

5' 9" mate im a short arse!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

reast day yesterday (just abs and cardio) then back at it today. Went out to a friends party last night (karaoke) and had 2 pints of guiness. Thats about the same ammount of alcohol i drank in the whole of the year!! I was a bit wobbly!! i am an ex alcoholic so i wasnt sure if it was a great idea but i actually was able to stop drinking and say no more which i could never have done before. Bodybuilding is far too important for me now to just say **** it and jeopordise a weeks training by getting rat assed. So i wont be drinking again for a year or so!! It made me weaker today.

Bench 15x60k 12x100k 6x140k 1x160k failed! then fail again  :Frown:  lesson - dont drink!)
Incline hammer press 15x40k per side 12x55k per side 7x70k per side
DB flies 3 sets of 8x37.5k per side
cable x overs 3 sets of 12 very slow and holding the last part of movement.

had a rest then back in eve for 45mins cardio.

----------


## goose

God damm,I love it,real hardcore character,never knew you had problems with booz.Sky is the limit for you beast,dont forget to post a review on the HGH your using.

----------


## Obro

> reast day yesterday (just abs and cardio) then back at it today. Went out to a friends party last night (karaoke) and had 2 pints of guiness. Thats about the same ammount of alcohol i drank in the whole of the year!! I was a bit wobbly!! i am an ex alcoholic so i wasnt sure if it was a great idea but i actually was able to stop drinking and say no more which i could never have done before. Bodybuilding is far too important for me now to just say **** it and jeopordise a weeks training by getting rat assed. So i wont be drinking again for a year or so!! It made me weaker today.
> 
> Bench 15x60k 12x100k 6x140k 1x160k failed! then fail again  lesson - dont drink!)
> Incline hammer press 15x40k per side 12x55k per side 7x70k per side
> DB flies 3 sets of 8x37.5k per side
> cable x overs 3 sets of 12 very slow and holding the last part of movement.
> 
> had a rest then back in eve for 45mins cardio.


Jeezuz. I just did a PB on the bench of 3 x 80kg. You're doing 100% more. Awesome.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> God damm,I love it,real hardcore character,never knew you had problems with booz.Sky is the limit for you beast,dont forget to post a review on the HGH your using.


Oh ive had problems with booz. Hes constantly PMing me asking for nude pics. I sent some to Tai before but he complained as he likes his boys a bit plumper....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

oops forgot to log testerday!!

Deads 10x70k 10x1170k 5x220k 2x240k
chins 4 sets of 8
low row machine 3 sets of 12x90k
lat pulldown 3 sets of 10x90k
30 mins cardio
later in day 9 sets of abs

today is rest day and will just do cardio.

----------


## RikuY

I keep reading this post. You are a good motivation for me right now. I saw the before pics, and I am in awe. Great work and Thank you!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx riku its good to hear!

absolutely shattered this morn after a late night out on a friends leaving do. I didnt drink just stayed up late!

arms this morn
barbell curls 3 sets of 10x50k
Weighted dips 20xno weight then 3 sets of 8x50k
Seated DB curls 3 sets of 8 x 28k per side.
Rope pull downs 3 sets of 12
standing doulble Bis on cables 3 sets of 10
overhead rope extensions 3 sets of 15

later went back for 9 sets abs and 30 mins cardio

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained legs and had a good session. a friend gave me some cheque drops and suspension to test for him. seemed to work pretty good!

Squats 10x70k 10x170k 4x220k 1x260k 1x270k 6x170k
leg press 3 setsof 10x340k
leg press calf raises 3 setsof 15x340k
ham curls 3 sets of 15x90k
ext 3 sets of 12x90k

no cardio today, gotta rest these legs!

----------


## oneshot

How was your strength with the suspension and cheque drop combo compared to without? do you think the cheque drops would be very beneficial for a track and field athlete (thrower)? keep up the good work. Inspirational to say the very least.

----------


## 92whitelx

Great log beast, and you look awesome

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thanks guys. Well my strength was up but more importantly i was very very focused and agressive with my lifting. Really helped if your going for a max lift but def not an every day thing. I think they could help with any sport that needs strength and focus.

Trained shoulders today.

Seated press 3 sets of 8x60k per side
lateral raises 3 sets of 12x27.5k per side
shrugs 3 sets of 12x140k
cable front raises 3 sets of 15

30 mins cadio then 9 sets of abs later in eve

----------


## 200byjune

great job man

----------


## soulstealer

Hey beast hows the suspension shot? I've heard some complain about pain from it....

----------


## ironaddict69

> Oh ive had problems with booz. Hes constantly PMing me asking for nude pics. I sent some to Tai before but he complained as he likes his boys a bit plumper....


LOL! Beast PLEASE upload a vid of the heavy 2 rep deadlift. I'd love to see your form as im sure its perfect and I would like to improve mine.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey guys glad your all reading. The suspension shot is pretty painless but is from a now closed UGL which was quite good. My firend bought the last of an old batch and had me test a bottle... I will def get some more.
I will get a vid of a dead lift for you too. All my vids can be found on you tube under perfectbeast username.

Day off today so it was just 30 mins cardio pre breakfast.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

forgot to log yesterday!! So ill list that first then on to this mornings session. Been a bit hectic with work ect so im all behind!!

Sun. 
Chest

Flat bench 10x60k 10x100k 6x140k 1x160k
Flat press machine 3 sets of 12x90k
Pec Dec 3 sets of 12
Cable x overs 3 sets of 15
30 mins cardio

Today Back.

Deads 15x60k 12x100k 10x140k 8x180k 4x220k 260k fail
Weighted chins close grip 8x15k 6x15k 8x no weight
Lat iso machine 3 sets of 12x40k per side
Seated low row 3 sets of 12
cardio 30 mins
abs 12 sets

----------


## youngerlion

good luck and great diet. diet is my worst issue. knockem out at comp

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thanks younger!


Well been very busy with work ect so all a bit mad here. just got back from vets with dog and we had good news as we were waiting for a biopsy and it came back clear!! YAY!

Trained arms yesterday.

Weighted dips 3 sets of 7x50k then 10 x no wiehgt
EZ curls 3 sets of 12 x 50k
Pushdowns 3 sets of 18x90k
Seated DB curls 2 sets of 8 x 26k per side
2 sets of preacher curls 2 sets of 10 x 30k

30 mins cardio.

Today just cardio and abs  :Smilie:

----------


## ironaddict69

Beast just wondering what your opinion of off weeks are? I was told to lift for 10 weeks straight then take one off. Do you agree or do you go longer? I lift EOD, mainly because I strength train and do not go for hypertrophy. So I am already getting good recovery, however When I usually take about 5-7 days off, I gain strength and a little size (probably because I burn less!)

Also curiosu to ask what your favorite compound(s) are to run for straight mass and strength gains?

----------


## ironaddict69

By the way what kinda dog you have?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast just wondering what your opinion of off weeks are? I was told to lift for 10 weeks straight then take one off. Do you agree or do you go longer? I lift EOD, mainly because I strength train and do not go for hypertrophy. So I am already getting good recovery, however When I usually take about 5-7 days off, I gain strength and a little size (probably because I burn less!)
> 
> Also curiosu to ask what your favorite compound(s) are to run for straight mass and strength gains?


hey buddy. yes i have heard that a week off every x ammount of months or weeks is a good idea. to be honest i have only ever taken a couple of days in a row off as i get real grouchy if i dont train. I probably should take time off but i cant handle the depression!! I would say try it and if it suits you then great. it certainly makes sense in theory.

for mass and even for cutting the compounds i have found to suit me are test cyp,deca ,winny,proviron ,anadrol . my cycle would look like

1-14 test c 500mg EW
1-5 anadrol 100mg ED
5-10 winny 100mg ED
1-14 proviron 100mg ED
1-12 deca 400mg EW

I would also use GH at 5iu ED and igf or slin.
my dog is an english bull terrier.

Trained legs this morning. really good session

squats warmup 15x70k 10x120k 10x170k 5x220k 1x270k
front squats 2 sets of 8x120k
leg press 3 sets of 8x420k
calfes 3 sets of 15x420k
ham curls 3 sets of 12x90k

phew damn legs are mashed now and im limping like i crapped myself!

----------


## ironaddict69

Dang, thats impressive because you dont use high doses. I tried anadrol at 50 mg, it was even from the pharmacy, but I didn't gain much and I didnt bloat from it at all, However I know it was legit because appetite went down, and so did my energy. I try to stray from orals as I find it almost impossible to eat...do you get the same? 

I had a question for you as well. I just finished either my 7th or 8 week of tren E (now done with it) and lately ive been super tired. Is this due to raised RBC or lowered? I cannot get a straight answer from people yet every steroid profile and site says it raises it. If its any help when I get a cut I bleed A LOT, so i guess that would mean raised?

How come you stack the proviron and winny?

And bull terriers are SICK dogs, I love them. When I was in London a few years ago it was common for me to see them, works for me because i like them!

----------


## pedro01

Great log PB - how are you feeling on the Glotropin ?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Dang, thats impressive because you dont use high doses. I tried anadrol at 50 mg, it was even from the pharmacy, but I didn't gain much and I didnt bloat from it at all, However I know it was legit because appetite went down, and so did my energy. I try to stray from orals as I find it almost impossible to eat...do you get the same? *i have had probs with all orals apart from those listed.*
> 
> I had a question for you as well. I just finished either my 7th or 8 week of tren E (now done with it) and lately ive been super tired. Is this due to raised RBC or lowered? I cannot get a straight answer from people yet every steroid profile and site says it raises it. If its any help when I get a cut I bleed A LOT, so i guess that would mean raised? *well i dont know about bleeding a lot but tren is notorious for raising RBC. go give blood and see if this relieves the tiredness. could also be from increased prolactin levels which will subside over time*
> 
> How come you stack the proviron and winny? *because of the provirons ability to enable more free testosterone*
> 
> And bull terriers are SICK dogs, I love them. When I was in London a few years ago it was common for me to see them, works for me because i like them!


yep i love them mate. got a staffy too and she is mental!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained shoulders yesterday but i felt like crap. too many late nights i reckon!!

seated DB press 3 sets of 7x50k per side
lateral DB raises 3 sets of 15x25k per side
upright rows 3 sets of 12x60k
rear delt flies 3 sets of 10x17.5k per side

30 mins cardio and 12 sets abs in eve

today just cardio and rest...

----------


## ironaddict69

Keep up the great work and thanks for helping me. Its nice to see a bodybuilder with such great strength, thats how i train too. If you get a chance, coudl you checkout my pic thread and rip me apart? Haha Id love to hear your feedback.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

will do iron!

Had sat off and just did the usual cardio.

Hit the gym this morn for chest. Felt pretty weak today probably due to a long weekend working,

Bench 15x60k 10x100k 5x140k 4x140k 5x140k
Incline hammer machine 3 sets of 12x50k per side
flies 3 sets of 8x32,5k per side
cables 3 sets of 15

had a great pump at the end though. Went and did abs and cardio in the eve.

I have been testing out a friends test suspension. Its great for pre workout but i tried it in my calf and OH MY GOD the pain!! Because i am OCD i couldnt leave it uneven so i had to shoot the other calf too. I have been limping and falling over for the last 2 days. What a tit!!

----------


## Andro9

lmao

----------


## perfectbeast2001

limped to gym for back this morn.

deads 10x70k 10x120k 10x170k 6x220k 1x260k
weighted chins 3 sets of 7 x 10k
machine rows 3 sets of 10x115k
close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 10x 70k
rear delt cables 3 sets of 12
cable lat pulldowns 2 sets of 12

back this eve for 30 mins cardio which will no doubt hurt

----------


## hdrider135

hey beast what is your workout split?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^read the log and that is my split!

Anyhow legs are much better and i mixed the test with some cottonseed oil and now its painless. Trained shoulders this morn.

Seated shoulder press machine 3 sets of 15x90k per side
Lateral raises seated 3 sets of 8x24k per side, ended up nearly crapping myself with strain and had to go to the toliet and check for skids!
Shrugs 3 sets of 10 x 170k
Front cable raises 2 sets of 15
30 min cardio

Back in eve for 14 sets of abs and 20 min cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just cardio today and lots of nice rest!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hit the legs this morn. trying out some new supps from CMI and so far very impressed. Using there NO powder pre WO and BIG powder for post along with WMS and Isolate. Great energy and pump.

Squats 10x70k 10x120k 8x170k 5x220k 2x240k 1x260k 1x270k
Leg press 3 sets of 6x420k
Lunges 2 sets of 10x20k per side
Ham curls 3 sets of 10 
Calf raises 3 sets of 15x420k

Legs ache like ****!!

----------


## ironaddict69

Beast, I just want to let you know, You squatted 574 Lbs today, Raw.

You could win competitions in your weight class wether you went raw or into an equiped contest, I say go raw, its all I'll ever do. However Ill never be that good of a squatter, thats the 1 out of the big 3 i just suck at.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey iron  :Smilie:  im maybe going to enter a lifting comp, There arent that many that are near to me but one is coming up around sep that a friend is in. I think i might try it for a laugh. Gota work on my deads as my grip lets me down....

----------


## ironaddict69

> Hey iron  im maybe going to enter a lifting comp, There arent that many that are near to me but one is coming up around sep that a friend is in. I think i might try it for a laugh. Gota work on my deads as my grip lets me down....


Well you could do just squat and or Bench if your bench is high enough, I cant remember your max. Funny thing Is I know you do all your lifts with BB form, not PL form, as its much different ESPECIALLY BENCH, the other technique alone (elbows tucked, feet high and fired, shoulder blades pulled together etc) could add probably 50 lbs to your max. 

If grip strength is the problem, I would buy those captians of crush grippers I believe they're called. ive heard of people stopping using straps with them within 4 months and even going heavier than the beginning of the 4 months (if that made sense :Hmmmm: )

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey bud. my max bench is 180k. i should probably look into the correct form to improve my numbers. I use the COC grippers and can successfuly close a number 3 so my grip strength is pretty good. i need to get used to gripping the bar proerly and transfer this strength to my deadlifting!!

trained arms this morn

Weighted dips 10x no weight then 3 sets of 10x50k
straight bar curls 3 sets of 12x40k
DB two handed extensions 3 sets of 15x42k
preacher curl 3 sets of 8 (unknown weight markings on plates)

30 min cardio to finish

----------


## ironaddict69

Ok a 396 bench Yeah youd probably hit 430 by the time you got the form down (just a few workouts if you have a good powerlifter teacher) Its just alot to think about at first!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey guys.all is going well. stillgetting good energy off of the CMI supps im using which is pretty impressive. just did 30 mins cardio today and resting up

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good training session today considering the late night i had at work. some idiot punched me at work last night and broke my lovely FCUK glasses. I was very pissed. I choked him out which made me feel a little better about it. Got out of work to find my car had been locked in a car park so had to get my mate to come with a crane and lift it out!! Got back V late...

Chest 
bench 15x60k 12x100k 5x140k 5x140k 1x160k
Incline hammer machine 12x100k 8x120k 4x140k stripped to 100k for a further 4
Flies 2 sets of 10x30k per side inclne
cables 3 sets of 15

back in afternoon for cardio 30 mins.

----------


## ironaddict69

Beast I've gotta say, you always go to maximum load (1 rep.) 1 FULL week off would do amazing things for you, i bet your bodies begging you for it. I literally think if u ate like u usually do you would gain 2-4 lbs during the week and recovery. Might sound lame but it happened to me more than once!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

ok iron i will have a lighter week next week!!

Back today

Deads 10x70k 2 sets of 10x170k 4x220k 2x260k video will be posted tomorrow
BB rows 3 sets of 8x120k
Chins 3 sets of 8
Close grip pulldowns 3 sets of 8x70k
cardio 30 mins
abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzExOVNJ_7c that is the link to my 260x2 dead. you can also typr perfectbeast into the youtube search for all my other vids.

arms this morn but got a horrid cold so felt crappy!!

Weighted dips 15 with no weight then 3 sets of 8x50k
EZ curls 3 sets of 12x40k
pushdowns 3 sets of 12x90k
DB curls 3 sets of 8x22k per side

30 mins cardio.

Went for a sports massage tonight but still feeling all snotty  :Frown:

----------


## ironaddict69

Beast that was insane, good lift, you actually made it appear semi easy, like you could have gotten 3,4. Mind I ask why you take it out of the rack instead of lift it off the ground to start?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast that was insane, good lift, you actually made it appear semi easy, like you could have gotten 3,4. Mind I ask why you take it out of the rack instead of lift it off the ground to start?


lazyness mate! cant be bothered to keep lifting the ends up to put more plates on as i ramp up the weight...

Just cardio today and a good rest to try and clear this cold.

----------


## ironaddict69

Oh my god, you just answered my question as to making deadlifting NOT such a pain in the ass when your adding tons of plates...The rack!!!!!

----------


## Obro

> Got out of work to find my car had been locked in a car park so had to get my mate to come with a crane and lift it out!!


 :Haha:  :Haha: 

Love yer style mate!

Awesome vid too. Unreal.

----------


## thetank

sick lift man!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained legs yesterday and shoulders today. stuck in the 10-12 rep range as i still got a bit of a cold so im taking it nice and easy. wont bother listing the lifts as it was all basic stuff and im short on time!! The weekends are always so busy for me as i work pretty much day and night on thurs,fri,sat bar a few hours where i grab power naps!! Certainly not ideal for bodybuilding but then you cant eat and pay gym fees and supps with no cash!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest yesterday and no training so far today as my cold has gotten worse so im going to see how i feel later. probably have another complete rest day though, I think im then going to have to be a lot stricter with my training and ensure that 1rm are kept to every third week to try and boost my immune system a little. Hard training and long working hours make it easy to get ill  :Frown:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had sunday off too as i was still ill with cold. Trained pretty light today and will continue light all week to give my immune system a break.

bench 3 sets of 5x140k
weighted dips 3 sets of 8x50k
incline DB press 3 sets of 8x40k per side
DB flies 2 sets of 8x30k per side 
tricep pushdowns 3 sets of 12x100k
cable x-overs 3 sets of 12

abs 6 sets

----------


## llrockyll

sounds like you could use a well deserved vacation bro.

----------


## TatMan

great log bro! Get some and then get back at it!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

tell me about it! i would love a vacation.... unforunately taking time off means possibly losing a lot of cash as things go wrong and dont get sorted. I wish there were more staunch trustworthy guys i could rely on but they are getting hard to come buy in the security industry.. They are all young weak little kids who are just doing it for quick and easy cash.

trained back this morn

deads 10x70k 10x120k 10x170k 8x170k 8x170k
incline bench DB rows 3 sets of 10x36k per side
Weighted chins 3 sets of 7x15k
wide grip pulldowns 3 sets of 8x70k
low rows machine 3 sets of 10x90k

back in eve for biceps
str8 bar curls 3 sets of 10x45k
Seated DB curls 3 sets of 8x24k per side
standing cable double biceps 3 sets of 12
20 mins cardio

----------


## llrockyll

PB what are ur thoughts on extreme stretching? do u ever incorporate them?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey rocky. well i have always stretched the working muscles during training. just seemed to be the right thing to do. I have not tried the "extreme" stretching though so cant really comment on it. Would be interested to hear if anyone else has had improvements with its use though.

Rest today just 9 sets abs and 30 mins cardio

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well i been real busy with work ect so a little late with log. i have just been doing the basics in the 12 rep range. yesterday was legs and today shoulders and abs. Im feeling a lot better as im giving myself plenty of rest and not maxing out at all. Will continue to train like this next week then push it a little more every third week and see how it all goes  :Smilie:

----------


## Gears

> well i been real busy with work ect so a little late with log. i have just been doing the basics in the 12 rep range. yesterday was legs and today shoulders and abs. Im feeling a lot better as im giving myself plenty of rest and not maxing out at all. Will continue to train like this next week then push it a little more every third week and see how it all goes


How do you like that rep range v. 4-6?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> How do you like that rep range v. 4-6?


I get better pump but i worry that i will weaken as my body gets less used to heavy weights. we will see how it goes.
Had sat totally off and trained chest sunday. again stuck with basics in the 10-12 rep range. Feeling a lot better and im recovering well which is the main aim of dropping the weights a little.
Today was back again just the basics in the 10-12 range. had a great workout with a good pump. Did cardio on my bike in eve.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

no weights today but plenty of cardio as i spent much of the day on my mountain bike due to the lovely weather...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had a great arms session this morning. I have started using visualization and i am reading up on kundalini and chakra. I know it sounds a bit new age but i had it explained like this. If the human body was linked to a computer that could trigger muscles and tendons to move and you used it to lift weights it could move much higher weights than you normally lift before the body broke. It is the mind that holds us back. By harnessing visualization and kunalini you can control the mind and force the body to perform to its extremes. It certainly worked today. normally weighted dips i can get 3 sets of 8 x 50k. by visualing the set before i did them i was able to do 3 sets of 10 x 50k. I dont care if its new age crap - it works!!

dips as above
ex bar curls 3 sets of 10 x 50k
straight bar pushdowns 3 sets of 15 with stack
seated db curls 3 sets of 8 x 22k per side

cardio done on mountain bike to and from work...

----------


## Diablo10000

PB, when u train arms, do u do all bis and then tris or do u do 1 bi exercise and then a tri exercise?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey diablo. noi alternate them to give them rest so that they can be trained at maximum intensity.

legs today

Squats warmup 10x60k then 10x100k 10x140 10x180k 5x220k 5x220k
leg press 3 sets of 10x280k
calf raises 3 sets of 15x160k
ham curls 3 sets of 15 

abs 9 sets

----------


## TJM7275

Yo Beast, just checked out your Vids on youtube...F****** sick man, keep it up. Hope all is well with your stepson bro....

----------


## audis4

wow, real strong deadlift on your video bud! nice work!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys. had another great day training. lots of rest and higher reps this week have really paid off with immune system and energy levels. All good with family life TJ apart from i am still on bail for some minor crap!

Shoulders

seated press on smith 3 sets of 10x
lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10x30k per side
Upright rows 3 sets of 10x60k
front raises with cable 3 sets of 10 

cardio was done on cross trainer and did bits on my bike during day.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just cardio today and a nice rest!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

back at the weights today.

Chest

bench 15x60k 10x100k 5x140k 5x140k 1x160k fail
incline hammer press 3 sets of 5x140k
flies 2 sets of 10x30k per side
Cables 2 sets of 20

back in afternoon for abs 6 sets and 20 mns cardio

----------


## TJM7275

Yo Beast
Glad all is well with the Family bro. You seem like a solid guy man, things will work out for ya.. Goodlooking on the log bro, keep it up

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey thanks tj. yes all is good. my step son has settled down and is happy with a GF. My missis aint so happy but whats new! im on bail again but the charges are BS and will get dropped as usual!

trained back this morn
deads 15x60k, 12x100k' 10x140k 8x180k 5x220k
rows 3 sets of 10x100k
weighted close grip chins 3 sets of 6x10k
lateral hammer pull downs 3 sets of 10x40k per side

cardio 20 mins then went too and from work on a pushbike!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rest day today apart from abs and cardio  :Smilie:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

arms today. had lots of sleep the night before but felt really tired for some reason. ended up with really good pump though.

dips warmup 20 reps then 3 sets with 50k 10,8,6
str8 bar curls 3 sets of 12 @ 40k
tricep pushdowns with v bar 3 sets of 16x90k
cable curls 3 sets of 10x30k
1 arm tricep cable ext super setted with one arm cable curls 2 sets of 10x18k

cardio 25mis+biking 8 miles later

----------


## TJM7275

Beast what did you do? Bash some ass****?lol

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast what did you do? Bash some ass****?lol


LOL no the police here hate me due to some of the people i work for. they charged me with possesion of class C drug (steroids and viagra) possesion of offensive weapon (a rounders bat) and impersonating a police officer as i had a police logo baseball cap on. It will all get dropped they are just being annoying as usual!!

Had a bit of a mad one today!!

Legs

Squat 15x60k, 10x100k, 10x140k, 10x180k, 4x220k 1x260k went very deep and the trainer spotting missed me and grabbed my waist in a odd way which forced me to fall forward and roll the weight off my neck. Ouch. I was fine just a little bruised but the trainer was beside himself and went pale and say with his head in his hands for 20 mins with tears in his eyes!! bloody drama queen!

leg press 3 sets of 10x300k
ham curls 3 sets of 10 with stack
calf raises 3 sets of 20 x 190k

abs 9 sets

----------


## GGallin

Perfect Beast is like a ****ing action hero lol.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

LOL thanks Gallin!

Couldnt type yesterday as my space bar was broken. New keyboard fixed that though  :Smilie: 

yesterday trained shoulders

shoulder press warmup 15x20k per side then 12x40k per side 8x60k per side 6x60k per side
lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10x30k per side
shrugs 2 sets of 140k had to stop as neck hurt from injury the day before
rear delt flies 3 sets of 10x20k per side
front cable raises 2 sets of 15

back later for cardio 30 mins

today i will just do a little abs and cardio.

----------


## B*R*A*D UK

keep it up .

----------


## GGallin

Thats what happens when you attack your keyboard.




> LOL thanks Gallin!
> 
> Couldnt type yesterday as my space bar was broken. New keyboard fixed that though 
> 
> yesterday trained shoulders
> 
> shoulder press warmup 15x20k per side then 12x40k per side 8x60k per side 6x60k per side
> lateral DB raises 3 sets of 10x30k per side
> shrugs 2 sets of 140k had to stop as neck hurt from injury the day before
> ...

----------


## PowerPress

PB u say u use liquid aminos. are those liquid beef aminos?

----------


## PEWN

not saying that this is what he uses but I would think he is refering to something like this

----------


## PowerPress

> not saying that this is what he uses but I would think he is refering to something like this


yeah i use those wondering how they compare to liquid beef aminos. i hear people ranting and raving about them.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes i use amino fuel or similar. Never tried beef aminos. sounds a bit gross!

Had a really good session today. Ive been making an effort to rest more and not maxing out so much which is really aiding recovery. Also changed my chicken supplier as the chicken was giving me gas and making me feel bloated. I believe (as does the supplier) that the meat was again being injected with lactose (which im allergic too) to give it a full plump look. I bought the new chicken at marks and spencer which is a posh food store in UK. It was more expensive but no bloating so i think its worth it. Also if it is bloating me and giving me the runs then i am not getting full protein value out of it, not good!

Bench warmup 15x60k 12x100k 6x140k 4x150k 1x160k 10x100k
Incline hammer press 50k per side for 12,10,8
Decline smith machine 3 sets of 7x100k
DB incline flies 2 sets of 10x30k per side
cables 2 sets of 20

went back later for 45 mins cardio.

it was cheat day today so ate a boat load of chocs when i got back from gym  :Smilie:

----------


## goose

Beast check out the liquid amino at holland and barret,very good and the best priced for us guys,why pay more for fancy brand shit.

----------


## Blackster1975

looking good Beast keep up the hard work

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys, yes ill check out H+B mate always up for saving cash!!

Back today.
Deads 10x60k 10x100k 10x140k 6x180k 4x220k
Bent over rows 10x100k 8x120k 8x120k
Chins wide overhand 3 sets of 8
seated low pulley rows 3 sets of 12 with stack

cardio 30 mins and 9 sets of abs

----------


## goose

here you go sir...

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pag...il.asp?pid=617

----------


## perfectbeast2001

cardio only today  :Smilie:

----------


## TJM7275

Awesome beast... Things still going well I hope???

----------


## perfectbeast2001

All going well here mate. I been toying with a BB comp but the only ones in the next few months are miles and miles away. However today i came across the UK south east weightlifting association and they have a couple of lifting comps that I am going to enter. July is an unassisted comp for Squat and bench and then september is a squat comp. Based on last years results i should do well. So looks like im going to be training and eating a little heavier for a couple of months now!!

Arms today

EX bar curls 3 sets of 10x50k
DB curls 3 sets of 8x22.kk per side
Weighted dips 3 sets of 9x50k
preacher machine 3 sets of 15
Cable pushdowns 3 sets of 8

Cardio 30 mins

----------


## Blackster1975

good look with the comps beast, give em hell

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx buddy  :Smilie: 

Trained legs today but had some back pain during squatting (usual sciatic crap) so cut that short to avoid further problems. other than that it was a good session.

Squat 15x60k 10x100k 10x140k 6x180k 2x220k then stopped mid set
Leg press 3 sets of 6x380k
Ham curls 3 sets of 15 with stack
Calf raises 3 sets of 15 with stack

abs 9 sets. no cardio on leg days!!!

----------


## PowerPress

are u still cutting PB ?

----------


## ironaddict69

Beast one thing I'll throwin from many others results, and especially mine, EOD training is key with powerlifting my man...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

No not cutting just maintaining and slowly adding muscle while keeping BF at a minimum. Well Iron im only doing the comps for fun. I have no plans on becoming a full time powerlifter. I just want to go in the looking like a bodybuilder and try to do as well as i can. Im going to stick with what i know but just lower my rreps and take some advice on form.

Trained shoulders yesterday and was the usual stuff in the 10-12 rep range. I felt a bit tired so kept it lighter than usual. Nect week i will be concentrating on heavy low reps and see what heppens  :Smilie: 

Today just a little cardio and some abs.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hit chest today and had a good strong session  :Smilie:  used some gaspari super pump which i have been given and it gave good energy and focus,

Bench 15x60k 12x100k 5x140k 1x160k 1x180k
Incline DB bench 3 sets of 9x40k per side
DB flies 3 sets of 8x30k per side
2 sets of cable crossovers

20 mins of cardio.

----------


## ironaddict69

Ok gotcha. I'm no professional, but for 19 and having a 385 lb bench, Ive come a LONG way, especially since I am 5'11. 

IF you want my advice, id say keep the other lifts light. Curls, tricep work etc all the PL'ers still use 10-15 reps. No reason to go crazy heavy with curls and skull crushers, etc. Only lifts I go heavy with are the deadlift variations, the benches, close grip (a must do movement IMHO) Military, push presses, and obviously squats. Even most other backwork I go light, well my gym the row machine sonly goto 300, and nobody else uses them so they get stuck making a hard first rep but I still do 8-10 with the rows. Just my .02. 

-You could really dominate here my man

----------


## ironaddict69

By the way. Are you using or ever used GH? Can you share your thoughts? My doc might put me on it =)

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey iron. Yes i use GH year round now and I like it a lot. It does not bring immediate or big results. I find it helps to keep me lean and aids recovery. I run 4iu 5 on 2 off. 
trained back today.

Deads 10x70k 10x170k 5x220k 2x260k
BB rows 3 sets of 8x140k
Chins 3 sets of 8 
Low row machine 3 sets of 10x90k
Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12

abs 9 sets

----------


## ironaddict69

Gotcha. How does it affect your energy levels? how about sleep? Mood?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well im probably not the best to judge!! I work very long hours and sometimes late into the night and next morning so I'm always in need of sleep and I'm a real grumpy mother ****er too!! Sorry cant be much more helpful than that!!

just cardio today and had a long lie in for once (see above!)

----------


## TJM7275

BEASTTTTT, whats up brother. How are things with the fam??? What is that Gaspari shit you take? Work well for you? I am looking for a kick in the nuts before workouts. I might have to lift early mornings a couple days and it sucks. Hit me back bro... Hope all is well

----------


## perfectbeast2001

gaspari superpump 250. Really good energy and pumps IMO.

Trained legs today. Back was twinging again so kept it lighter and only went up to 220k for reps. Followed up with my usual leg work and 9 sets of abs. I worked late so im dog tired and cant stay awake long enough to list it all!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shoulders today.

seated press 3 sets of 8x60 per side
side DBraises 3 sets of 12x30k
upright rows 3 sets of 12x60k
rear delt flies 3 sets of 12x17.5k per side

30 min cardio

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I am exhausted. Had some hectic stuff happening at work and home. Nothing too bad but could do with a break!!! I am also building a monster truck at the moment  :Smilie:  Ill post pics when its done. based on a Mk2 toyota tacoma cab. Should be cool turning upo at the gym in that!!

Arms today the usual routine in the 10-12 rep range. Dont want to overdo things as im pretty tired. Also did abs and cardio. Now im off to work til late. Hopefully wont need to choke anyone out tonight!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had sat off and worked throughout until late. Nice lay in this morning and then headed down gym to train chest. Again stayed with the udual stuff and nothing to heavy as im trying to give myself and my CNS a little rest. Back in eve for abs and cardio and feeling pretty good for all the extra rest im cramming in.

----------


## 200byjune

beast let me get this straight. using superpump, the energy or watever allowed you to bench 20k more in a week?

----------


## rockinred

What's up PB.... been a while since I been in your log.. good job.

Those deadlift numbers are pretty darn solid... are you using straps for that kind of weight? we seem to be pretty comparable/similar in most lift areas, but the deads you blow me away on... I have to use straps when I start getting to 405 range 185k... actually I use the hookers.. 260k is pretty mean weight... 

Anyhow, keep after it, nice work.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey guys. Superpump did not put 20k on anything it just gave me energy!! My numbers havent gone up I just had a heavy day for bench and matched a PB.
Yes Rockin i use straps when going heavy! Gotta work on grip!

Back today and again another standard session in the 8-12 rep range. Still looking to improve recovery and give CNS a nice little rest at the moment :Smilie:

----------


## TJM7275

Beast my bro.... First off hows the family and your situation??
Second, love the log bro
Third.. Tried to get that Gaspari shit but they didnt have any. Gonna keep looking. I just need the energy bro, not expecting anything from it

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey TJ, yes mate all is good at home. I got rebailed til the end of the month AGAIN as there still waiting for lab tests back on the gear. I went in wearing hot pants a string vest and a cowboy hat. Told them i wanted my confiscated baseball cap back as my new cowboy hat made me feel gay  :Smilie: 

Rest yesterday just abs and cardio. Real good arms session today though, nice pump

Dips 2 sets of 9x50k then 3x75k folllowed by 10 no weight straight off.
EZ curls 3 sets of 10x50k
Rope pushdowns 3 sets of 20 with stack (need more weight but they run out)
DB curls 3 sets of 8x24k per side

light cables supersetted with high rep cable curls for 2 sets

Cardio as usual

----------


## TJM7275

Beast... WTF bro thats hilarious!!!!! Well I am glad all is good dude, I'm hoping for the best for you dude...
So check it man, wanted your opinion. Couldn't find that Gaspari stuff but I did pick up some GNC Creatine Monohydrate. Ever hear of it?? Took one today and it seemed to work good. Anyway keep the faith brother!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^yes creatine mono has been tried and tested. In fact it is the most studied sports supplement on the market. Studies show it works.

Trained legs yesterday.

Squats 15x60k 10x100k 10x140k 8x180k 3x220k 2x220k
Leg press 3 sets of 5x420k
Ham curls 3 sets of 15 with stack
Calf raises 3 sets of 15 with stack
abs 12 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained sholders yesterday. Kept it to a pretty standard session as im still trying to improve recovery and rest a lot. Its working as im putting on decent muscle size. Put a couple of kilos on in like 3 weeks. Also changed diet slightly and increased pro in every meal by 10g.
Just cardio abs and rest today  :Smilie:

----------


## TheJuicer

Are we gonna see some new pix bro??

----------


## perfectbeast2001

yes mate will be getting some professional pics done this week for a calender (not my idea, i was asked by a friend who knows a photographer who is comping a calender of sexy pics) so ill post the tamer ones!!

good session today

Bench 15x60k 10x100k 6x140k 1x160k 6x140k
Incline DB press 3 sets of 9x50k per side
Pec dec 3 sets of 12
cables 2 sets of 15

went back in eve for 9 sets of abs and 30 mins cardio.

----------


## Electry

Nice Body , nice Physique

----------


## BigLittleTim

> I went in wearing hot pants a string vest and a cowboy hat...



PB,

There's always something in your posts to make me smile!  :Wink/Grin: 

-BLTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

LOL glad you like it Tim. I spend most of my working day dressed like that too  :Smilie: 

trained back today. Wanted to try deads with no straps so did just a couple of light sets for 8 reps and then quickly racked up the weight in singles which ended in me pulling 240k from the floor. I was pretty pleased with that as i was concerned that my grip would let me down. next week ill bring some chalk!

also did
rows 3 sets of 10x120k
chins 3 sets of 8
low row machine 3 sets of 10x90k
lat pullown 2 sets of 12x90k

back later for 50 mins cardio

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day today just abs and cardio

----------


## perfectbeast2001

all a bit wierd at home. my missis has run off to "do some thinking" which apart from not being very cool is also bad because i have OCD. Doing the cleaning is a day long business for an OCD sufferer!! Im ****ing tired as hell!

trained arms this morn usual stuff all in the 10-12 rep range. Had a really good pump. Back in eve for cardio.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

still working my ass to the bone doing housework plus 2 jobs. Cooking for a bodybuilder is no fun at all!

legs yersterday and shoulders today. All in the normal rep range and weight as i dont want to push too hard this week with all the extra work and stress at home. Sessions were ok but i lacked the usual agression. Did my cardio too which was hell. Every fibre in my body was screaming just dont bother!

----------


## getbig32

hey beast i havent been here in awhile but your still pushing hard i see. keep goin bud. you have put on alot of size since last year!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx mate!! Rest day today, thank god!!!

----------


## 1zach4

Still making amazing results as far as I can see. A definite inspiration to us all. A few months out of the gym due to an injury and all I have to do is look at this log to get motivated again!

Sent you a pm btw lol

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained chest sunday. good session and benching 160k singles. Did abs and cardio too.
Yesterday trained back. Got a personal Best deadlift with no straps. 250k. Really pleased with that as i was concerned my deadlifting would let me down because of grip. The resr of the session I stuck with basic bodybuilding stuff to maintain size and definition. I dont want to turn into a powerlifter totally!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had tuesday off except abs and cardio. Trained legs today. Sqauuted up to 240k for 2. Followed that with the usual leg training repertoire Im tired time to sleep  :Smilie:

----------


## aleco

> had tuesday off except abs and cardio. Trained legs today. Sqauuted up to 240k for 2. Followed that with the usual leg training repertoire Im tired time to sleep



Good night

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Trained arms and cardo + abs. nothing ground breaking - still very tired feeling!!

----------


## RikuY

Beast,
Thanks for keeping this up. I check in here and see you constantly working at it, and it helps me. I am feeling very run down from low carbs for 6 months straight now, but I get some good motivation from your thread. I am down 71 pounds since January, and you are partially to thank.

Keep it up! You are motivating others, and I know the tired feeling very well...

Have a good weekend over there!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx Rikuy, keep it up buddy!!

Well i been a bit slack with the log but to be honest my workouts have been pretty standard recently as i have been trying to recover fully and build energy levels a bit. Im now feeling a little better and will see how we go this week coming. 
I am now consuming about 4000 cals daily which allows for a little gain without too much fat accumulating. I am still only consuming about 300g carbs per day.
I am on TRT running 1 shot of long ester test per week + GH at 4iu and slin on workout days.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good sessi9on today. Chest this morn.

flat bench 60kx10 100kx10 140kx5 (3 sets) 165kx2
Incline DB press 3 sets of 6x50k per side
Flies 3 sets of 6x35k per side
pec dec 3 sets of 15 to finish

back later for 30 mins cardio.

----------


## TheJuicer

Wow...strength lookin' great there BEAST!! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Mr.Clean69

dam keep it up!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx guys. Trained back this morn and felt good but failed at 250k for deads which is usually not a problem. No worries I just worked well on the other usual back excercises I do. Nothing groundbreaking but all good intense lifting. 30 min cardio as usual!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

rest day today. Answered my bail and the case has been NFAd (no further action) so i got my hat back. Still waiting for the viagra and the Halo they nicked to come back though. Apparently my rounders bat went missing though  :Frown:  after that went and did some cardio and abs  :Wink:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained legs this morn. kept it to standard fair squatting for reps up to 220k. Just not been feeling right lately and im really trying to get more rest and recover better. Will be doing shoulders as standard tomorrow and try to laze about all day afterwards!! Still doing cardio of course!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

had a nice rest day saturday. Unfortunately home life has more stress now. The police are trying to get me via different means and have chosen to use my step son against me. They are trying to get evidence to build a case for an asbo on him. So far all they can come up with is that he plays football in the local field and hangs around in large groups. However they are going house to house asking for evidence and our neighbour is a bit mental so god knows what she will have come out with. They are looking to try and evict me basically which is quite worrying! Fuk them though. I really got no time for those under handed slimey little fools any more. They work on the bidding of our corrupt government and i dont have any time for them either!
Trained chest this morn.

Flat bench warmup then 100kx12 140kx7 180kx1 140kx4
Incline hammer press 3 sets of 10x65k per side
Flat DB flies 3 sets of 6x37.5k per side
2 sets of cables to finish.

I am now running just 125mg of test E per week as TRT.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

trained back yesterday but had terrible bloated stomach to the point of being painful. This hindered the training some as i really didn't feel in the mood but turned out to be pretty standard weights and reps. Had a day off today and just did abs and cardio. Stomach feels a lot better. Its probable I had something with lactose in it as this normally causes me digestive problems. It also makes my skin peel and go dry which i had today!

----------


## Obro

Hi There. Still following and enjoying your log. 
Where's the new calander photos beast? It's been too long since the last pics.
Also what is the date of the lifting comp? I'm keen to see you blow em all away.
Obro.

----------


## TJM7275

Get some pictures up for christ sakes Beast..... Sent you an email dude.... You hit me up if you need anything

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey guys. yes sorry about the slow pic progress. Been real busy and still waiting for calender shoot. The guy who is lending his premises for the shoot is being very slow and holding it all up!!

Arms today

Dips 15xwarmup 2 sets of 10x50k 4x75k 15 no weight
Curls 3 sets of 15x40k
Cable pushdowns 3 sets of 12
Precher curls 3 sets of 10

cardio 30 mins.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

gruelling leg session yesterday which was good. felt a bit more motivated and agressive!

Squats 10x60k 10x100k 10x140k 8x180k 4x220k 1x260k
Front squats 3 sets of 10x100k
Ham curls 3 sets of 15 with stack
Calf raises 3 sets of 15x190k
leg ext 2 sets of 15 to finish
abs 9 sets

----------


## perfectbeast2001

shoulders yesterday which was pretty standard. i still have a pinched nerve in my trap so i wanted to take it easy. My lifting comp is on the 13th which is only a week away so i dont want injuries.
just abs and cardio today.

----------


## duggadoo

hey beast good luck at the upcoming comp.. hope ya throw some good weight

----------


## Obro

Yeah I'm really excited to see how you go. Good luck matey!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hectic couple of days at home. I have split with the missis. It is amicable but we are both devastated. I have never felt so lonely and scared as i do now. Kind of makes training seem pretty insignificant. Have been training my usual days and style but nothing ground breaking. Lets hope im feeling better by sunday  :Frown:

----------


## welshmaster

Sorry to hear that mate, if anyone can stick to a bodybuilding dedicated lifestyle in a situation such as yours it's you.
Good luck with the competition, eager to hear how it goes.

----------


## Obro

> Hectic couple of days at home. I have split with the missis. It is amicable but we are both devastated. I have never felt so lonely and scared as i do now. Kind of makes training seem pretty insignificant. Have been training my usual days and style but nothing ground breaking. Lets hope im feeling better by sunday


Sorry Mate,

Been there, done that and it hurts like hell and the lonelyness is a shock to the system and you think things like you might grow old alone.....but it always gets better. Go out there are Root them all. It's not a soloution but it keeps the mind occupied until you can find a good one that can also cook for a Bodybuilder. I feel for you man. I follow your log all the time and I feel as bad as I would if it happened to a mate around the corner.

Chin up and knock em dead on the 13th.

Obro.

----------


## duggadoo

sorry to hear about the current situation beast hope you can clear your mind and not get to down...im sure everythin will pan out for ya keep head up bro

----------


## Obro

How ye hanging there beast. All prepped and feeling good about tomorrow's comp?

I can't wait to hear how you go. Shame there's not a live cam or something.

Obro

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey guys. thx ever so much for the kind words and support. means a lot to me. i havent been on much as i been busy moving and wont have my pc in my new place til monday. I been training real light as i dont want to risk injury or stress myself. im all keyed up to lift some heavy ass shit tomorrow!! I will post pics and vids soon as i got them  :Smilie:

----------


## 200byjune

good luck bro

----------


## duggadoo

good luck beast

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey guys all went well. I won the whole comp. Even beat the heavier guys. I messed up the squat and failed twice due to depth but got the hang of it by the third and put in 220k which was best lift. Then benched 160k (failed my 170 just) and went on to dead lift 270k which is a PB for me without straps. That gave me 650k total at a body weight of 98.2k. I beat everyone there in all lifts except for one heavyweight who also deaded 270 but didnt do so well on the other lifts. Im chuffed as anything!!

Trained light upper back and bis + cardio and abs today.

----------


## Obro

YEEHAAAAA - Congratulations Beast. That's Awesome. You deserve it and I'm very happy for you.

I been hanging for the news all day.

What's the next event?

----------


## sam_sneed

Congratulations Beast, i read your thread often (Thanks for keeping it up) and i can say you definitely deserve the success.

----------


## goose

Well done,you one strong dude!!!! Your a stud.

did you use halo for this?

What are your next goals?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Thx guys!! Yes i was chuffed to **** with the result. I now have 4 south east division records at my bodyweight. Whats good is that i really messed up my squatting due to not being used to the rules and depth. Ill practice that and this should boost my future total quite considerably. I am now aiming for british records in the 100k weight class. they are well within reach! I will compete again next month at an interclub meet.
Goose ill pm you!

just did a light back and bis today as im aching!

----------


## Ernst

Congrats Beast, you rule!!!

----------


## duggadoo

congrats on the win beast..happy for ya man

----------


## ghettoboyd

sweet results bro, hope the comp lifted your spirits a bit, as i suspect it did.ive been reading your thread for months and thought id finally post. i find your dedication inspiring.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4O6g9uoEKU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDB5sbx5Jcs

sorry about the video going upsidown. blame the cameraman!!

well i just been keeping things light this week. i had lots to do moving house and spltting up with missis. its all getting better though..

----------


## Obro

Hi Beast, It says the vids are no longer available.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

they worked for me !

anyway just been taking it easy with things this week. the move plus the comp has left me pretty tired so i didnt want to push it. will be business as usual next week!!

----------


## TJM7275

What the F**K is up my Brittish Brother????
Haven't heard from you in a long time... How are thing going on the " Personal Side "?????
Hope all is well and if you need anything were there for ya bro

----------


## 200byjune

great job man. sorry about the misses

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx guys. all good here. i have settled in well at my friends house and im feeling a lot happier now. internet is finally sorted so i can start logging again.

trained legs this morn and practiced getting depth right. got some good squats out at 220k but then got a bit of a twinge so didnt go too mad. went onto front squats then some ext. all good!

----------


## Obro

> they worked for me !



Yup. They work for me this time. Awesome to watch. Congrats again.

----------


## Gears

I need to start front squatting, do you feel it at all in your lower back when you do that?

----------


## perfectbeast2001

no mate thats why i like it after squats when my back is aching!! a lot less strain on back but you will need to use a lighter weight than your used too!!

all going well here. sorry havent been on for a while. it took some time to get internet at my new address. ive settled in pretty well and getting back into routine nicely. its a big change after 9 years of having my chicken cooked for me!!
trained legs today

squats 100x10 140x10 180x8 220x4 220x4
leg press 3 sets of 10 x 360k
ham curls 3 sets of 15 with stack
calf raises 3 sets of seated with 80k

----------


## stpete

Good job at the comp Beast. You handled the weight easily.

----------


## Mazzive_T

hey beast long time no speak, just thought id say keep the training going matey, as a friend once said to me when i was in a situation like yours "get your head down through the shit and youll come out the other side a better man"

Hope things are sorting themselves, Take Care Bud.

T.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

thx guys. things are going well here. still training hard! trained arms today. nothing groundbreaking but just a good solid session and a nice pump. im gonnna sift through my pms now i got loads to answer!!

----------


## newbie-screwbie

> Hi all. Will be starting a clean bulk on monday 31/07/06. I cut down for the summer to see what I looked like and I have decided to compete next April in the UKBFF south Coast. I am undecided whether to enter first timers or a weight class but theres plenty of time to think on that one.
> I have been training seriously for around 3 years and before that on and off but never seriously. At one point I was 22 stone of flab which took me a year to cut!!
> 
> Stats: age 30, Height 5'9" weight 87kilos BF arond 14% (did cut back to about 10% for summer but I have slowly started ramping up carbs ect in the last month.
> 
> Cycle experience. This will be my 5th cycle. I ran a couple of badly researched cycles when younger, other than that I have run test E, Dbol and Deca twice and Prop, Winny and Tren just before summer. Also used various fat loss compounds (ECA,Clen ,T3)
> 
> I have been clean for over 2 months and have been saving the pennies for this next cycle which is as follows.
> 
> ...


When do you work?

----------


## NQtex

Good thread... thanks for staying on the updates

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey guys  :Smilie:  sorry the updates havent been so regular. i been working lots of hours to cover my house move and split and all is ok. my computer at work is down until next week then i will be back to normal!! training is going well and ive just been maintaining due to stress. all well though and intensity is back.  :Smilie:

----------


## canadian meat

Damn beast never a dull moment with you. Keep your head up bro

----------


## 3dbigrigs

love your log beast, hang in there and like a prev person said, get some tail in the mean time, I am sure you will have no problems. Time heals all wounds. ! your rock man!

----------


## ray0414

so i started reading the log, and i seen ur pix u first posted, and i thought, dam u looks alot better in his avatar, then a few pages later i realized the thread was started like 2 years ago lol. so i guess what im saying is u look alot better then when u started this log!

----------


## svalleyg135

whats in your pwo shake and how long do you wait between your shake and your ppwo meal?

----------


## ghettoboyd

yo beast where you at bro? i hope all is well with you man.you have been an inspiration to me and im sure many others on the board and i miss reading your updates.respectfully,boyd

----------


## vishus

> When do you work?


he just said in his log he works 6 nights a week as a doorman at a nightclub haha read the log you quoted on again

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Hey beast, just wanted to throw a general thanks your way. I've read a lot of your posts and I find you to be one of the more inspirational posters on this site. Your smart, you push yourself and encourage others to do the same, and have the links in your sig as an easy way to help newbies like myself. So thanks for being here!

I don't know if I'll ever to get the body you have at my age despite my best efforts but you give me something to strive for, and in a tough but supportive way through your posts on the site. Thanks for giving back, newbies like me need it and your probably don't get nearly enough thanks as you deserve. So here's a big thank you from me bro!

----------


## ironaddict69

I'm going to thank you as also, Well said 40plus. Beast you never failed to help wether I posted here or sent you a PM. Dont fret the divorce and this other stuff, Time heals all and God will take care of you. 

PLUS YOUR A STUD! Those women are On you I'm sure.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hi all. thanks for all the kind messages. basically a few months ago i was arrested for conspiracy to supply class c drugs. my money, computer and many other items were seized. my mail was opened before it reached me. there is an open ended search warrant on my house. i am under strict bail conditions and lucky im not in prison on remand. i have been checking my email at girl friends house but no computer or cash to buy one at home  :Frown:  also had a lot of grief from my ex who in the end turned agaist me so badly she is now a witness for the prosecution. really stressful times. im still training though. weigh 102k at about 9% and still lifting heavy weights!!! thats all good. im going to try log in more often. things will get better once the case is heard as ill be able to reclaim my computer and money ect. hope everyone is well. the new profile pic going up is a midelling photo from a couple weeks ago. yes i know im a gay icon!!!

----------


## FireGuy

Nice to have you back, sorry to hear about your ordeal. Good luck bro.

----------


## PT

great to have you back PB

----------


## oneshot

he has returned! sorry to hear bout all that drama, hope it blows over and all is well in the end. good to have ya back hoss

----------


## Crypt keeper

I just read this entire thread and logged in to compliment. Unreal man. Amazing transformation. Congrats

----------


## marcopolo78

Hey PB!!!

You look awesome! I wanted to say that and ask about your supplements. You once recommended r-ala, l-carnitine, and biotin...do you still? Is there anything you'd recommend for weight loss in addition to cardio and a clean diet? You helped once before, hope you can again.

----------


## ronan the barbarian

i had to go away for a little while myself,its rubbish.
i was in the wrong place at the wrong time,but im not gonna blame anyone else just learn and move on.you try and help friends out and these things happen.
i just wanted to say next to loving my mrs,hugging my mom,opening all my post and getting pissed...one of the few things i had to do is catch up on your thread.
been following it for years,your a bit of a ledg (legend for those outside uk)
i wish i was joking but i did get a little grief from the mrs for spending an hour or so catching up.lol.
sorry to hear you have had some rough times but im sure i can speak for everyone hear and say.....beast we missed your ocd...its fikin addictive.lol

good to have you back

----------


## xnotoriousx

Damn sucks about the conspiracy. Hope you beat it. Looking very very solid btw

----------


## llrockyll

hope you can log in soon PB and let us know how everything is going

----------


## zunair

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i had just started my first ever cycle with testoviron 500 mg and deca 200 mg per week...the cycle has been startd 2 weeks ago but i kant see any gains yet...i need serious help...if anyone can do i can send him my pic...and then you can give me better suggestions...but telling u the truth my body bloats and theres no muscle at all...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i had just started my first ever cycle with testoviron 500 mg and deca 200 mg per week...the cycle has been startd 2 weeks ago but i kant see any gains yet...i need serious help...if anyone can do i can send him my pic...and then you can give me better suggestions...but telling u the truth my body bloats and theres no muscle at all...


so instead of starting your own thread you keep bumping old ones asking peeps that havent logged on in months or years this same question?.......obviously you did no resurch before you hoped on cycle cus if you did you would now that any long estered compound takes several weeks to kick in........im not even gonna bother asking for stats cus you are obviously not ready for aas......

----------


## cj1capp

thinking of you PB hope all is well with you.

----------


## Matt

Any updates mate, i know its been a while....

Hope all is good with you...

----------

